# Generation Legacy Issue #7 "Innocence Lost" - Part 1



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

*Promotional Comic in Wizard*

*Mudaba Adin Institute*
_July 13th, 2014 0720 Local Time_

“And that pretty much concludes my report on observations of her mental state.  Kelly may be a danger to herself, and others.  Of course as I understand it, that may be a moot point.  But I hope that you take this into consideration,” Jun Min finishes  and adjusts her glass as she seats herself, finishing her presentation for the faculty and the UN representatives.

“This brings up a whole new host of questions, gentlemen,” Dr. Hudabo speaks softly, “she is would pose to be an excellent candidate otherwise, but we have no idea what this elite may have done to her psyche.”

“Not to mention her pleasant attitude,” Mr. McCallister responds flatly.  He turns to Jun Min, “Your report only validates what I have known all along; she is a liability and a serious one at that.”

Mr. Gutierrez shakes his head, “I have to disagree, Raptor, perhaps you are being too hard on the girl.  Although discussing this little matter is moot, the decisions has been made; can we get on to the more pressing business.”

Mr. McCallister turns his gaze to Mr. Gutierrez, “Mr. McCallister, I don’t go by that moniker, Mr. Gutierrez.  I understand the point is moot, but I will speak my reservations regardless.”

Dr. Hudabo cleared his throat, “Gentleman settle down,” he stands, and taps the table as a holographic display forms in the center of the table.  Various images play out, displaying various genome strains, scientific data, and observation videos of various students.

Mr. Gutierrez smiles, “Hmm, so what is the progress in your research, Dr. Hudabo?”

“As of this moment, by estimates from the Registration records, there are approximately 12,672 elites worldwide.  Keep in mind there is a seventeen percent range of error in that number.  By the year 2041, there will be over 178,000 elites worldwide.  This number is the low end of the spectrum, gentlemen.  Also recall at the close of 2004 there were only about 100 documented elites.  This creates an escalating problem that inevitably will only end in disaster,” Dr. Hudabo finishes.  He turns to Dr. McTaggert, “before I continue, Doctor your observations from your samples.”

Dr. McTaggert nods and stands, “As you all know the Legacy virus, has been determined as the source of what gives elites, their power.  It is not understood, how this is done, or why it occurs.  What we do know is that the human genome seems to be the perfect host for Legacy, and to date no other species has benefited from infection.  What has come to light recently is that Legacy is accelerating through the populace.  Perhaps it is mutating faster then we can comprehend or perhaps it is just a simple law of numbers, which being with more elites, in turns equals a higher chance for infection.  What is known is that we are looking at the total extinction of the human species in approximate ninety-six years.  In under one hundred years, homo sapiens as a species will no longer exist, I will let that sink for a moment, the ramifications of such a thought are perhaps mind boggling,” she says taking a seat, nodding to Dr. Hudabo.

Dr. Hudabo sighed, “Perhaps some of you think that perhaps we will be better off.  I am not so sure.  The worst-case scenario is total and complete anarchy, and a break down of the world governments.  The world would be an alien place, and everything we have worked towards, would be for naught.  It would be a new age where there would be no place for man, a scary thought one that even as an elite I am not sure I could fathom.”

Mr. Gutierrez nods, “What about No Return, if need be, we can use that on elite criminals, like the Pantheon prisoners.  Reduce the part of the population that isn’t useful.  Besides a real world test of its capabilities is in order, don’t you think?”

Mr. McCallister bristles at the statement, but says nothing waiting for Dr. Hudabo to respond.

“They may be prisoners but they have rights, besides, we are not quite sure if No Return can be controlled.  Even a controlled test could end in disaster, biological agents are rarely surgical and No Return is no exception.  Besides we have some startling findings, that I think will be intriguing,” Dr. Hudabo tabs the table and a holographic image of Ryan Praloski appears, showing biological data, and statistics.

“Ryan, is not infected with Legacy.  Not in the slightest, at first we figured it was a mistake and did further testing but there is no sign of any type of cellular alteration, at least by Legacy.  On top of that, there is a second student that bears a second look.  Cassandra Prophet, also is not infected, or perhaps the better statement would be that her body was engineered from the ground up.  The technology involved is beyond anything I have seen, but she has a more customized and controlled version of Legacy, which is not contagious, not at all.  These two have become the target of our research, perhaps understanding what makes them unique could be the key to perhaps the Legacy question.  What we are asking is that we have increased funding to look into these new avenues of research in the meanwhile, it would be prudent to invest in the McKain Industries venture,” he finishes looking around the room for questions.

_This is an interlude..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

*Mudaba Adin Institute*
_July 13th, 2014 0740 Local Time_

*Mark*

Light filters into Mark’s room, giving everything a strange gauzy glow, the light seems to dance from one surface to another, as filters in little beams of light.  But it is the annoying sound of an incoming message that alerts Mark.  

His monitor  buzzes to life, when he finally answers the message.  Only to be greeted by Mr. McCallister’s stern gaze.   He adjusts his glasses and speaks, “Morning Mark, sorry to wake you so early, but we need to talk.  Legacy business, I need a progress report on your investigation.  Also I need to pass on some new information for you, you have ten minutes to be in my office.”

The message blanks out, and once again he is staring at his normal monitor desktop.

*Kelly*

It is early, but then again isn’t a high priority for Kelly.  After finishing another workout at the gym, an intense workout to work off some stress she makes her way to her room.  Only to find a thin older man standing outside her door holding a bouquet of flowers, “Excuse madam, would you be Kelly Mitchell?”

His features are almost etched, and his eyes are slim and dark.  He wears a non descript suit of black, with a white shirt and a black tie.  He seems to take immaculate care of his clothing and his manner is very formal.  In his hands he holds a wonderful bouquet of red roses.

He takes a moment to observe Kelly, before speaking, “Ahh yes, you must be her, these are for you, madam.  Congratulations are in order, I apologize but I have taken the liberty to deliver the rest of the roses into your room.  I hope that was not too presumptuous,” he graciously bows, and gestures for Kelly to enter.

Inside the room are more roses, of varying colors, not too much but enough it seems.  The thin man continues, “Mr. McKain would like to extend his thanks to you, and apologizes that he cannot be here at this time.  He hopes that you will accept this small token of his thanks, and that perhaps you will join him for dinner this evening?”

The thin man extends an envelope, “He has a private aerodyne prepared for flight at 1600, where you will be whisked away to Venice for a lovely dinner at Mr. McKain’s expense.  It would honor him greatly if you could join him, he is well aware of how busy your schedule is and is willing to adjust as need be.  If you have any questions everything you will need is in the envelope.”

The thin man bows, “I bid you good morning madam,” he turns on his heels and exits.

*John* 

Sarah spends the rest of the evening laying in a motionless slumber.  She stirs only in the morning early, finally sitting up.  She turns to John speaking mentally, _“I am sorry about that, yesterday, something inside me snapped, my powers are growing I think, its like I can’t control them, and the things I see, I hear, its like two sides of a story, but I don’t know what that story is.  It is too much information, it is like I know things I should not know.  I am scared, I don’t know what it means John, and I don’t know what is happening to me.”_

*Ryan*

**Whoosh**

Ryan ducks another spinning kick, as Charles regains his footing, the baseline, or at least enhanced baseline was quick on his feet.  The two had been going at it for nearly two hours and had quite a crowd going of students, watching them fight back and forth.

Charles was much tougher then he looked and he could take some punishment, because his body instantly repairs itself, and even the most grievous of injuries was a minor inconvenience at best.  He would flow from one fighting style to another keeping Ryan off-balance where Ryan had the raw power, Charles had experience and training to counter the raw talent and capabilities of the young elite.

“Your good, Ryan, you would make one hell of fighter one day,” Charles replies parrying attacks as needed.  He catches Ryan’ arm and flips him forward onto the ground, he kneels, “Nice, real nice.  In a straight up fight, this would be ugly, I have taken  look at your file; you’re packing some serious power.  By the way I think I got a bead on Strength, sources in INTERPOL, and otherwise have sighted him in Bangkok trying to lay low.  The city is about as corrupt as one can get, but always great for a good time.”

He helps Ryan up, “Do me a favor and pass that on to Mark.  Still no word on Honor though.”

*Anika*

Anika sniffs the air in her sleep, and smells the wonderful smell of pancakes, bacon and eggs.  Before she realizes it, someone has placed a tray on her bed, as she blearily opens her eyes, she sees Star sitting next to her.  Star smiles, “Morning, Anika, I tried something new this morning, I tried cooking.  I can’t taste the food though, so I decided to share with you, I hope you like it,” she says with a wry smile.

*Karen*

For once, the evening was great, even though Kal turned in late that night to grab some sleep, the kiss goodnight was beautiful and poignant.  It made the evening sweeter and the morning even more so.

In the morning Karen got  message from Claire, asking Karen to join hr for breakfast.  Even though Karen could not eat, she would like the company.  Of course that was the norm for Claire, just wanting to have someone around, she didn’t like being alone.

*Cassie*

Perhaps its just another morning but it seems quite pleasant, after shopping with Yoshi, and the girls.  Coming home and catching up with others that felt the same way she did about the current politics of the world, and then just trying to finish homework, it was enough to make a girl go crazy.

But at least nothing crazy was going on, it was just a pleasant morning.  A lazy Sunday to just relax.  At least hopefully it would be.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Anika sniffs the air in her sleep, and smells the wonderful smell of pancakes, bacon and eggs.  Before she realizes it, someone has placed a tray on her bed, as she blearily opens her eyes, she sees Star sitting next to her.  Star smiles, “Morning, Anika, I tried something new this morning, I tried cooking.  I can’t taste the food though, so I decided to share with you, I hope you like it,” she says with a wry smile.




"Wow, what'd I do to deserve this?" Anika replies with a smile.  She picks up and samples a piece of bacon.  "Mmmm, it's good.  Thanks, Star.  You do realize that this going to go straight to my butt, though."

Anika continues to eat.  "So, how did swimming go last night?" she asks with a sly grin.  "He likes you, you know, Mark.  Knowing him, he won't admit it in so many words, but I can tell."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Wow, what'd I do to deserve this?" Anika replies with a smile.  She picks up and samples a piece of bacon.  "Mmmm, it's good.  Thanks, Star.  You do realize that this going to go straight to my butt, though."




"Some men like that," she says with a straight face, "maybe Ryan is one those type of guys?"



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika continues to eat.  "So, how did swimming go last night?" she asks with a sly grin.  "He likes you, you know, Mark.  Knowing him, he won't admit it in so many words, but I can tell."




"It was very fun, I enjoyed it immensely.  Mark is a very good swimmer," she pauses cocking her head, "I am not so sure, I can agree.  Kelly seems to like him as well, and she is human, I am just a machine, it only stands to reason that he would go after someone of his own species," she says flatly.

"But I enjoyed his company, he is such a nice person," she finishes.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 11, 2004)

Kelly is returning from another late night, or perhaps it was an early morning work out?  Shrugging, she wipes her brow with the monogrammed towel, its like it mattered to her anymore, when your awake 24 hours a day, time is rather irrelevant.  Dropping the towel around her shoulders, she hums one of her hit songs, her pony tail bobbing to the sway of her head.

"Hi, uh, can I help you?"  Kelly asks of the man she finds waiting at her door, at his question, she can only nod curiously, wondering about the beautiful boquet of Roses he is holding.  When the well dressed gentleman asks  his question she nods and smiles, "Yes I am."  she replies.

As used to oppulence and expensive gifts as she is, Kelly cannot help but feel touched by Tommy's flowers, "Oh, wow."  she says, breathing in the heady scent of the flowers, "Of course I'll go to dinner with him."  she says, plucking out a single rose and smelling it by itself, closing her eyes in the pleasureable scent.

"But what is the congratulations for?  I know he tried, but after I told Jun Min whats going on wih Neuro, they'd never let me on the team now." she says to herself with a sigh after Tommy's butler has shown himself out.  "I can at least enjoy his company for dinner, I'm sure he tried his best to help."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "But what is the congratulations for?  I know he tried, but after I told Jun Min whats going on wih Neuro, they'd never let me on the team now." she says to herself with a sigh after Tommy's butler has shown himself out.  "I can at least enjoy his company for dinner, I'm sure he tried his best to help."




On Kelly's monitor is a beeping message from the UNJE, marked urgent.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 11, 2004)

Kelly sighs at the blipping, "What, now there going to make it official and say no to my face?" she wonders angrily.  "Well, here goes." she murmurs to herself as she opens up the message.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly sighs at the blipping, "What, now there going to make it official and say no to my face?" she wonders angrily.  "Well, here goes." she murmurs to herself as she opens up the message.



 To be short and to the point, the letter is congratulatory on behalf of the UNJE on acceptance to the Legacy team.   They are pleased to have you aboard, and although you have been at the Institute a short team, feel you have the qualities and talents that could make you a successful member of the team.  The UNJE hopes to incorporate your current image into the team, and provide a positive image of young lites for the building of a better tomorrow.

In short she got accepted.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Some men like that," she says with a straight face, "maybe Ryan is one those type of guys?"




Anika blushes a bit as she giggles.  "Yeah, that's easy for you to say, Miss Skinny Forever.  As for Ryan," she adds, shrugging whistfully as she pauses to eat some pancake, "I'm not sure what he likes.  He's not dumb, but can be a bit clueless, you know?  I'm throwing out signals, and they're just kinda bouncing off his forehead.  Maybe I should try something a little more obvious."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "It was very fun, I enjoyed it immensely.  Mark is a very good swimmer," she pauses cocking her head, "I am not so sure, I can agree.  Kelly seems to like him as well, and she is human, I am just a machine, it only stands to reason that he would go after someone of his own species," she says flatly.
> 
> "But I enjoyed his company, he is such a nice person," she finishes.




"Hey, quit talking like that," Anika says sternly, wagging her fork at Star.  "You are not 'just a machine'.  He might have thought that at first, but he's gotten to know you, like I have.  Besides, Kelly is so full of herself.  Big pop star thinks she can have her pick of the boys.  I"m telling you, he likes _you_.  He usually swims by himself, doesn't he?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika blushes a bit as she giggles.  "Yeah, that's easy for you to say, Miss Skinny Forever.  As for Ryan," she adds, shrugging whistfully as she pauses to eat some pancake, "I'm not sure what he likes.  He's not dumb, but can be a bit clueless, you know?  I'm throwing out signals, and they're just kinda bouncing off his forehead.  Maybe I should try something a little more obvious."




Star smiles, "Ryan is well, I don't think he is used to the kind of attention your trying to give him.  He seems pretty focused on trying to figure who is trying to get him, an why.  With good reason, I am just afraid of what that kind of a drive can do to a person.  I have a feeling that Ryan can be a very scary person if he is not careful.  Maybe you just need to be blunt, do something so unexpected he can't help but take notice of you?"



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Hey, quit talking like that," Anika says sternly, wagging her fork at Star.  "You are not 'just a machine'.  He might have thought that at first, but he's gotten to know you, like I have.  Besides, Kelly is so full of herself.  Big pop star thinks she can have her pick of the boys.  I"m telling you, he likes _you_.  He usually swims by himself, doesn't he?"




Star blushes, "I am sorry, I did not mean it like that.  I understand Anika.  He does enjoy swimming by himself, and I hope next time he goes, he will ask me to join him, it was refreshing just like cooking, this morning.  I hope you enjoyed the meal, I tried very hard to follow the recipes as they were written."  The food is actually quite good, all the way around.

Star smiles, "I really like trying new things.  It is fun," she states.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Ryan*
> 
> **Whoosh**
> 
> ...




"Thanks Charles. You're not too bad for an aging merc yourself," he says tauntingly, smiling as he stands up from being thrown to the ground like a sack of meal. "Bangkok, eh? I'm not sure I want to know what your idea of a good time is." _Dirty old man._

"Still, the tip is nice. I think we're getting closer and closer to Honor, with the safehouses and the tip we could get from Li. Now we could also try and get him to come out if we hit his brother, or just tie up lose ends by going on a little business trip too. I'll make sure Mark knows," Ryan replies, as his feet suddenly rise and hover a few inches off of the ground. _I suppose I should go to Sarah, and apologize and stuff. Great. Maybe I can find out what the heck she was talking about too. And not get John mad at me. Then I guess we start looking for Mr. Assassin again._

"You want to try again, or are you getting tired out?" Ryan asks, a half smile on his face again.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Thanks Charles. You're not too bad for an aging merc yourself," he says tauntingly, smiling as he stands up from being thrown to the ground like a sack of meal. "Bangkok, eh? I'm not sure I want to know what your idea of a good time is." _Dirty old man._




"Cleaning up dissidents is always a fun time" Charles replies, "besides they have great forms of entertainment and relaxation, one of the reasons I stuck around there for about two years fighting in brush wars."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Still, the tip is nice. I think we're getting closer and closer to Honor, with the safehouses and the tip we could get from Li. Now we could also try and get him to come out if we hit his brother, or just tie up lose ends by going on a little business trip too. I'll make sure Mark knows," Ryan replies, as his feet suddenly rise and hover a few inches off of the ground.
> 
> "You want to try again, or are you getting tired out?" Ryan asks, a half smile on his face again.




"You know I would love to, but I have to check on her majesty, I am here on her dime, so to speak.  Chances are if you strike at Strength, you might be able to lure Honor out for some vengeance, and if you got Li, you can always arrange something with th Brss Orchid, they are pretty hardcore, but they keep their word.  Hitting Strength while the two are seperated increases your odds of success," he finishes.

"Well Ryan I need to shower, but we can do this again later," he lights up a cigarette and makes his way towards Kelly' room.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 11, 2004)

Tokiwong[b said:
			
		

> John[/b]
> 
> Sarah spends the rest of the evening laying in a motionless slumber.  She stirs only in the morning early, finally sitting up.  She turns to John speaking mentally, _“I am sorry about that, yesterday, something inside me snapped, my powers are growing I think, its like I can’t control them, and the things I see, I hear, its like two sides of a story, but I don’t know what that story is.  It is too much information, it is like I know things I should not know.  I am scared, I don’t know what it means John, and I don’t know what is happening to me.”_



John looks at Sarah with a warm smile, trying to comfort her, "Don't worry, Sarah.  We'll figure it out.  I'm here if you need me.  If you need someone to talk to."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2004)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> John looks at Sarah with a warm smile, trying to comfort her, "Don't worry, Sarah.  We'll figure it out.  I'm here if you need me.  If you need someone to talk to."



 Sarah smiles and pats him on the shoulder, and heads into the bathroom to get cleaned up.  About ten minutes later she comes out with some sweat pants and a t-shirt on, "Let's get some breakfast John, I can't remember the last time I ate solid food..."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> To be short and to the point, the letter is congratulatory on behalf of the UNJE on acceptance to the Legacy team. They are pleased to have you aboard, and although you have been at the Institute a short team, feel you have the qualities and talents that could make you a successful member of the team. The UNJE hopes to incorporate your current image into the team, and provide a positive image of young lites for the building of a better tomorrow.
> 
> In short she got accepted.



Kelly's eyes widen, and her mouth drops, an acceptance letter was the last thing she thought she would get from the UNJE after she had told Jun Min what was going on with her.  She just couldn't smile wide enough to express how happy the acceptance was making her, finally she was gonna get to do something good for other people, something that Neuro would never do. 

"I...I have to tell everyone, to tell Charles, tell....Tommy... he knew, knew ahead of time, he really was able to get me on it, I don't know how, and I don't wanna know, I owe him, I'll make tonight his best date ever."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star smiles, "Ryan is well, I don't think he is used to the kind of attention your trying to give him.  He seems pretty focused on trying to figure who is trying to get him, an why.  With good reason, I am just afraid of what that kind of a drive can do to a person.  I have a feeling that Ryan can be a very scary person if he is not careful.  Maybe you just need to be blunt, do something so unexpected he can't help but take notice of you?"




"Hmmm." is all Anika says to that.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star blushes, "I am sorry, I did not mean it like that.  I understand Anika.  He does enjoy swimming by himself, and I hope next time he goes, he will ask me to join him, it was refreshing just like cooking, this morning.  I hope you enjoyed the meal, I tried very hard to follow the recipes as they were written."  The food is actually quite good, all the way around.
> 
> Star smiles, "I really like trying new things.  It is fun," she states.




"It was great, Star.  Thank you for sharing.  Just make sure you let me know when you're trying something new.  It's even more fun to do with friends,"  she says with a smile.  Moving the tray, she gets out of bed and heads for the bathroom.  "Let me get cleaned up and we can go see if there's anything new on the Honor front."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I...I have to tell everyone, to tell Charles, tell....Tommy... he knew, knew ahead of time, he really was able to get me on it, I don't know how, and I don't wanna know, I owe him, I'll make tonight his best date ever."




As if on cue, there is a knock at her door, "Hey Princess you in there, just checking in and seeing if you got anything else for me?  I know you are awake in there it isn't like you need to sleep," Charles' voice filters into the room.

*Anika*



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "It was great, Star. Thank you for sharing. Just make sure you let me know when you're trying something new. It's even more fun to do with friends," she says with a smile. Moving the tray, she gets out of bed and heads for the bathroom. "Let me get cleaned up and we can go see if there's anything new on the Honor front."




Star nods, and waits for Anika to get cleaned, while she waits she cleans up the tray and food and disposes of it.  She also gets changed into a sassy schoolgirl outfit, akin to something close to the school uniform.  She smiles, "I did some shopping, I think it looks cute, right?" she models the outfit for Anika.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sarah smiles and pats him on the shoulder, and heads into the bathroom to get cleaned up.  About ten minutes later she comes out with some sweat pants and a t-shirt on, "Let's get some breakfast John, I can't remember the last time I ate solid food..."



"Sounds good to me," he says with a big smile.  "Glad to see you're feeling better."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 12, 2004)

Grinning widely, Kelly pops over to the door and opens it before Charles is able to even finish his first sentence. She stands in the door frame, still sweaty and in her work out clothes, but positively glowing with a smile that reaches to her eyes, the first real smile that Charles has seen her have since Neuro came into her life.

"Charles, I have some really, reall,y really big news." she says positively bouncing from foot to foot, she points at the computer terminal and if anything her smile gets wider. "They accepted me, onto legacy, they really let me onto it, even with every thing Neuro did up here." she says tapping her temple. "I get to help people now, and I'm gonna just donate whatever it is that they pay people on Legacy...ooh, I just can't wait to tell everyone." she blurts out excitedly, hugging Charles.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2004)

*John*

Sarah smiles, “I am feeling much better,”  she says with a large smile, “I have never felt this good before, its like I woke up, and I am totally alive again.  I feel everything, and it’s strange but I feel so much closer to everyone, now.”

Sarah pauses at the door to the Cafeteria,_ “I really messed things up with Ryan though last night.  I told him what I knew but I didn’t say it right, and he got really upset with me.  Then something deep inside me snapped, it was scary, it was a dark scary place… so cold… so powerful.”_

*Kelly*



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Charles, I have some really, reall,y really big news." she says positively bouncing from foot to foot, she points at the computer terminal and if anything her smile gets wider. "They accepted me, onto legacy, they really let me onto it, even with every thing Neuro did up here." she says tapping her temple. "I get to help people now, and I'm gonna just donate whatever it is that they pay people on Legacy...ooh, I just can't wait to tell everyone." she blurts out excitedly, hugging Charles.




Charles looks confused, but finally wriggles out of the hug, “Well congrats princess, I hope you do the right thing,” he says with a shrug, “I know you have been looking forward to this for some time now.  I am not good at this congratulatory stuff, so uh, yeah I am happy for you.  Anyways, you got anything else for me, not to get all business like, but I am just trying to stay focused.  Looks like your team may be heading to Bangkok soon, not sure, it all depends but we got a locale for Strength, which could lead to info on Honor.  Of course if that does not pan out, then you got Li to fall back on.  Personally I say use both of them, no reason to fly in blind, but that is just me.  I got fewer scruples, and no moral complications,” he shrugs.

He finishes his cigarette and tosses it into the trash, “That is about all I got to report to yah.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 12, 2004)

"See..." Ryan's goodbye is interrupted by Kelly's outburst. _What's she so upset about?_, moments before she answers his question. _She's on Legacy? What is this, some kind of joke? And what's the deal with this Neuro character...didn't she mention something about that? She can't even control her powers, and nearly killed us with that snowstorm!_

_I don't want some spoiled brat on the team! She's completely unproven, and I know I can't count on her to watch my back the way I could Anika, Mark, or even Jimmy. At least she's doing the right thing by donating her salary...not that she needs it, since she probably spent more on shopping yesterday than the average American makes in a year,_ Ryan whines bitterly, looking down at his feet.

"Congratulations, Kelly," he says awkwardly, extending his hand in a congratulatory handshake, in no way, shape, or form letting himself be hugged. "I hope you're ready for what this job entails. This isn't a movie," he states. "Good idea Charles," Ryan says, turning back towards the mercenary. "I think I got a solution for the ethical problems that the team can agree on." _Except, of course, for the bureaucrats at the UN, but who cares about them anyway?_ "I'm going to go tell Mark the intel."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 12, 2004)

"I uh, no, I don't have anything else for you just keep gathering information I guess, I mean I brought you here to share your experience, snd to help  us findd out about this guy.  Your the expert in that, so you tell me what you need to do, and what it is that you need to be able to do it and I'll see that you have it." Kelly tells Charles, her enthusiasim dampening slightly at his less then ecstatic greeting of the news.

"Umm, I uh, I don't actually know what all is going on with Legacy, I uh...I haven't actually been briefed or anything, I mean I did just get the acceptance a minute ago so I don't really know anything about what they are plannng on doing or anything." she explains somewhat embaressedly.

"I am going to take a shower and then go talk to Mr. McCallister he is in charge of Legacy so he will know what it is that I need to do to get settled in." she says, heading into her bathroom and starting her shower.  "I'll be in a better position to know what we need after I talk to him." Kelly finishes, stepping into the shower.

She quickly cleans away the sweat from her body with her luxury body washes, wanting toget the low down and talk to her teammates asap.  Not 10 minutes later she is knocking on Mr. McCalister's door, having been told by SARAH that Mark was already there.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star nods, and waits for Anika to get cleaned, while she waits she cleans up the tray and food and disposes of it.  She also gets changed into a sassy schoolgirl outfit, akin to something close to the school uniform.  She smiles, "I did some shopping, I think it looks cute, right?" she models the outfit for Anika.




Anika comes out with a towel on, drying her hair as she looks Star over with a bit of smirk.  "Cute's a good word," she says, nodding.  She pulls out a pair of black denim hiphuggers and a baby blue teddy bear tee.  "Been a while since I've worn these, they're so uncomfortable.  Have to admit, though, I do look good in them," she says with a smile as she begins to get dressed.

"Let's go find the others, shall we?" she says once dressed and ready to go.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 12, 2004)

Mark felt his ribs cave in with a chorus of snaps and he flew backwards as the world tilted to one side. His legs caught on something sharp and flipped him in the air. He finally hit the ground and his momentum dragged him across rough asphault for a few feet, chest down. Somehow he rolled over and looked at his ribcage, broken in and torn. Blood welled up with amazing speed and roared in Mark's ears. 

Honor strolled up and towered over Mark. He reached into a coat Mark had never seen on him before and pulled out a plastic vial about two inches long. The elite assassin crouched over Mark and popped a cap off the top of the vial. Mark's eyes locked on the off-white powder within.

Honor pushed the vial up to Mark's nostril and spoke gently, "It's for the pain." Mark knew he shouldn't, but the pain was so bad. Honor helpfully blocked his other nostril and Mark took a heavy drag on the vial. 

Mark twitched once as he felt it kicking in and then puked in a toilet that was white once, years ago. He pulled the handle and the toilet didn't flush. _That's right. Broke. Like me._ Mark rolled off the toilet and sat on the floor for a long time shivering despite the California summer outside. Recent scabs on his arms scraped against his legs as he curled into a ball and the phone rang.

Mark woke.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Light filters into Mark’s room, giving everything a strange gauzy glow, the light seems to dance from one surface to another, as filters in little beams of light.  But it is the annoying sound of an incoming message that alerts Mark.




For four beeps that stretched into deep drones Mark clutched his sheets and lay unmoving. He could see only off-white powder flying upward out of a vial. In desperation, Mark finally lunged for his swimsuit. Halfway to the door the meaning of the slow drone finally came to him. Mark hastily sat down in front of his terminal, the momentum sending the chair perilously close to toppling. He double-checked to make sure the camera on his end could only see him from the shoulders up and answered his computer.



> His monitor  buzzes to life, when he finally answers the message.  Only to be greeted by Mr. McCallister’s stern gaze.   He adjusts his glasses and speaks, “Morning Mark, sorry to wake you so early, but we need to talk.  Legacy business, I need a progress report on your investigation.  Also I need to pass on some new information for you, you have ten minutes to be in my office.”




"O-" Mark started, breathless.



> The message blanks out, and once again he is staring at his normal monitor desktop.




For a moment Mark just looked at the blank monitor. Slowly his eyes drifted downward and he saw nothing but skin. _Good thing I checked the camera._ Mark shakily stood as his fingers explored the familiar texture of his swimsuit. _After the meeting. After the meeting._ Mark hastily pulled his tank top over his head and dragged on a pair of school pants.

He arrived at McCallister's office with five minutes to spare.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mudaba Adin Institute*
> _July 13th, 2014 0740 Local Time_
> *Karen*
> 
> ...




"Is it time already? Karen says to herself when the message popped on her screen, surprised at how fast the night had passed and a pleasant night it had been. After Kal had left, she had been looking for online self defense manuals, determined not to go through another fiasco like yesterdays training session.

After reading Claire's message, she got up and had a refreshing shower before changing into her jeans and T-shirt, to go find Claire.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2004)

*Ryan*

After Kelly leaves without even acknowledging Ryan’s presence, Charles turns, “I don’t think she liked that,” he says flatly, “never been good with that congratulations stuff, but I am pretty proud of her, she needs some growing up, hopefully this will help her along the right path.”

Charles nods as Ryan finishes, “Let me know if you guys need anything else.”

*Anika*

Star nods, “Well I think I saw Ryan at the Gym earlier with Charles, and I think Mark is still asleep.  We were up late swimming, not sure on the rest,” she says stepping outside, but moves quickly aside as Kelly flies down the hall fairly quickly, “and well there is Kelly,” she says with a straight face.

Star turns to Anika, “Who should we look for, first?”

*Mark*

“Mark, thanks for being prompt, shut the door,” Mr. McCallister waits for you to do as instructed and take a seat as he walks around his desk and joins Mark in a chair next to him, for a more casual atmosphere.  Mark hears the door lock, and the shutters close, and the lights brighten to compensate for the loss of outside light.

“I have a few questions for you, but first, I just wanted to take some time to brief you on the outcome of this mornings meeting with the UNJE staff.  First off you have a new team member,” he pauses and rubs his temple, “Kelly Mitchell has been selected and added to the roster.  She was not my first choice, but the committee seems to think she would make a good member to the team.”

He let the words sink in before continuing, “Now as team leader Mark, you have some important abilities as far as Legacy is concerned, even though each member is selected for the team, you get to decide who stays and who goes.  You are responsible for the integrity of the team, you know them better then I do, better then the UNJE does, or at least you should.  Miss Mitchell has some problems that were addressed that you need to be aware of.  Her mind is well, before she came to this school she had a run in with Wesley Brown, also known as Neuro, a powerful mentalist with some sick and twisted tendencies.  She believes that Neuro has left a piece of his psyche inside her mind, and somehow that piece of him is having an affect on her actions.  This alarms me, because at any time, that weirdo can take over her mind, or that part of him, and we have no way of knowing when, or if even she has full control of her own faculties.”

“In the end she is on the team, but you will have to decide, if she is fit for the team.  You don’t need to decide now, but observe her, if you say she goes, the UNJE will respect that, if you think you can work pass that issue, then that is your prerogative.  But in the end, Mark you are responsible for the team, its readiness, and its health.  You are the leader, it’s a big responsibility, but I am sure you can handle it.  Its one of the reasons I pushed for you, you have hidden talents that are maturing inside you, and I know I can depend on you to do the right thing for the UNJE and Legacy,” Mr. McCallister says as he leans forward.

Mr. McCallister pauses and walks to his desk and then taps a button and speaks into a speaker, “Morning Miss Mitchell, I am busy at the moment, you are welcome to wait, and I will be with you in a few minutes.”  He sighs and takes his seat once again next to Mark.

“Sorry about that, as leader of Legacy you will be expected to join us at the UNJE Policy meetings as best as your schedule allows.  We are having one at ten this morning, don’t worry I know it is sudden, but I will provide you with everything you need to bring you up to speed.  I should tell you, everything you’re about to find out is considered on a need to know basis, Mark.  No one else, outside of myself, you and the members of the committee need to know this information.  You will be properly briefed as to what information has been cleared for declassification, otherwise you keep it to yourself.  This is serious business, you disclose something your not supposed, kiss goodbye your position, your membership, and your freedom.  The boys upstairs will lock you away so far deep, you will never see the light of day,” he finishes by producing a data card, and hands it to Mark.  

“By the way your moving rooms, as of today,” he says with a straight face, “Your new room is larger, and secure.  You will be living in the East Wing, now as opposed to the West Wing, which means you will have new neighbors like Jun Min and myself.  This is for security reasons, you will be privy to information that we don’t need the general student populace having access to.  This network is secure, and not built by Tommy McKain,” he adds as if the statement should stand on its own.

“It is off the grid, but only used here on campus for secure traffic with the UNJE,” he finishes, his long speech, adjusting his glasses.  Mr. McCallister takes a moment to let that all sink in, “Now for my questions, how is your progress on the Honor case coming, and do you require any logistical support, we have a four hundred and seventy million dollar budget we have at our disposal, if you need something just ask.”

*Kelly*

Kelly arrives at the office and finds the door locked.  She can’t hear anything inside, but after a few minutes, she hears Mr. McCallister’s voice on the loudspeaker, “Morning Miss Mitchell, I am busy at the moment, you are welcome to wait, and I will be with you in a few minutes.”  

*Karen*

As Karen walks down the hall to join Claire, she spots Star and Anika, talking with each other.  Star sees Karen and waves, “Hi Karen, how are you this morning?” the android says in a soft voice.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 12, 2004)

Ryan shrugs in agreement. "I guess. I suppose I could have handled that better. I tend to say that a lot though. It's just that I need to trust every person on the team with my life. I can't do that with Kelly. She's a spoiled sixteen year-old girl, and who knows how she'll react when the chips are down?" _And I'm what, eighteen? Nineteen in October. By all rights, I shouldn't even be here. I should be hanging around my house, watching TV, hanging out with my old friends...NOT tracking down assassins or terrorists._

Ryan turns to leave, actually *walking* towards the dormitories. Over his shoulder, he calls out his thanks to Charles for all his help. While strolling, he creates a mental 'to do' list. 

_Talk to Mark about the new information uncovered about Strength. I should probably apologize to Sarah, about what I said the other day. I can let Mark handle any preparations for the flight to Bangkok. Then I need to talk to Isabella about healing Mr. McCallister...what ever happened to a day off? We can't be expected to hunt down bad guys and save the world every day._

Ryan then looks up at the ceiling and asks SARAH, "Do you know where Mark is right now?"


----------



## Agamon (Mar 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star nods, “Well I think I saw Ryan at the Gym earlier with Charles, and I think Mark is still asleep.  We were up late swimming, not sure on the rest,” she says stepping outside, but moves quickly aside as Kelly flies down the hall fairly quickly, “and well there is Kelly,” she says with a straight face.




"Yep, and there goes Kelly," Anika says watching the other girl rush out of sight.  "What's she in such a hurry for this morning?"



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star turns to Anika, “Who should we look for, first?”




"Ryan's with Charles?  Yeah, let's head to the gym, let Mark sleep, doubtful he has much new info, unless he gets it the way I do." she says with a smile as they make their way towards the gym.

Rounding a corner, she spots Ryan in the hallway.  "Morning." she says to him with a smile.  "We were just looking for you.  We have any leads on Honor yet?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 12, 2004)

Ryan's mental planning is interrupted by the unexpected hallway meeting with Anika and Star. Smiling, he says "Good morning. Yeah, I was on my way to see Mark about some info Charles dug up. Not Honor, though. It turns out Honor's favorite brother, Strength, is hanging around in Bangkok. Charles recommended we see about flushing Honor out by hitting his brother, and it seems like a decent plan to me."

"It looks like we're going to be taking a trip soon enough," Ryan adds.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 12, 2004)

"Strength.  Why do I have a feeling he's not going to want to discuss this over tea and crumpets?  And Bangkok?  Never been.  Not sure I ever wanted to be.  But hey, that's why they call it work, right?" Anika replies with a grin.  "Alright, let's go find find Cap'n Mark, then."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Strength.  Why do I have a feeling he's not going to want to discuss this over tea and crumpets?  And Bangkok?  Never been.  Not sure I ever wanted to be.  But hey, that's why they call it work, right?" Anika replies with a grin.  "Alright, let's go find find Cap'n Mark, then."




Star waves one more time to Karen, "See you later Karen," she turns back to Anika, "I think Kal and her make a great couple.  He is such a nice guy, and despite Aris' claims otherwise, he is not totally oblivious to the obvious," she says with a mischievious tone.

"Ryan what do you think of Anika's outfit, I am so jealous, that she can pull that off," Star adds with a straight face.

SARAH replies, *"Mark is in Mr. McCallister's office, they are not to be disturbed at this time."*


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 13, 2004)

"Of course he won't want to discuss things over tea and crumpets; he's not British, remember?" Ryan jokes. "Not sure I ever wanted to go to Bangkok either. Actually, I'm sure that I never wanted to go there myself."

"Quite a commute, to visit across dimensions. And Aris is definitely attracted to Kal, whether he notices it or not. It's written all across her face. And Karen is..." Ryan breaks off what he was going to say suddenly.

Star's question seems to catch Ryan off guard. "Uh, yeah, sure she looks great, but Anika looks great in just about anything," Ryan remarks, smiling at Anika. "I guess we'll just have to wait for our fearless leader to get done with the high level planning and hope he'll have time for us peons."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 13, 2004)

Anika smiles and looks away a bit shyly at Star's remark.  At Ryan's response, her eyes light up.  _"Good answer,"_ she thinks.  She grabs his arm and pulls herself to his side.  "You're such a sweetie," she says with a grin.

"You guys think Mark seems a bit distracted at times?  Maybe this leadership thing is weighing on him a bit?" she asks, still hanging on Ryan's arm.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 13, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Mark, thanks for being prompt, shut the door,” Mr. McCallister waits for you to do as instructed and take a seat as he walks around his desk and joins Mark in a chair next to him, for a more casual atmosphere.  Mark hears the door lock, and the shutters close, and the lights brighten to compensate for the loss of outside light.




A second's stab of panic turned the sound of McCallister's chair settling under his weight into a low drone for an instant when Mark heard the door lock, but for once he quickly gained control of himself.



> “I have a few questions for you, but first, I just wanted to take some time to brief you on the outcome of this mornings meeting with the UNJE staff.  First off you have a new team member,” he pauses and rubs his temple, “Kelly Mitchell has been selected and added to the roster.  She was not my first choice, but the committee seems to think she would make a good member to the team.”




Mark blinked. _What did McCallister have against Kelly?_



> “In the end she is on the team, but you will have to decide, if she is fit for the team.  You don’t need to decide now, but observe her, if you say she goes, the UNJE will respect that, if you think you can work pass that issue, then that is your prerogative.  But in the end, Mark you are responsible for the team, its readiness, and its health.  You are the leader, it’s a big responsibility, but I am sure you can handle it.  Its one of the reasons I pushed for you, you have hidden talents that are maturing inside you, and I know I can depend on you to do the right thing for the UNJE and Legacy,” Mr. McCallister says as he leans forward.




Mark nodded slowly after a moment. _She's probably just paranoid. Good reason, though._ "Ok. I can watch her," he agreed. "She deserves a chance." _And if they'll take me for doing things to myself they can take her for having stuff done to her._



> “Sorry about that, as leader of Legacy you will be expected to join us at the UNJE Policy meetings as best as your schedule allows.  We are having one at ten this morning, don’t worry I know it is sudden, but I will provide you with everything you need to bring you up to speed.  I should tell you, everything you’re about to find out is considered on a need to know basis, Mark.  No one else, outside of myself, you and the members of the committee need to know this information.  You will be properly briefed as to what information has been cleared for declassification, otherwise you keep it to yourself.  This is serious business, you disclose something your not supposed, kiss goodbye your position, your membership, and your freedom.  The boys upstairs will lock you away so far deep, you will never see the light of day,” he finishes by producing a data card, and hands it to Mark.




"I understand, sir," Mark says gravely as he takes the card.



> “By the way your moving rooms, as of today,” he says with a straight face, “Your new room is larger, and secure.  You will be living in the East Wing, now as opposed to the West Wing, which means you will have new neighbors like Jun Min and myself.  This is for security reasons, you will be privy to information that we don’t need the general student populace having access to.  This network is secure, and not built by Tommy McKain,” he adds as if the statement should stand on its own.




"Ok," Mark nodded. With his need for a swim growing more urgent every second he was happy to let McCallister dictate everything happening. It gave him something else to think about. He distantly remembered someone saying he had a problem with authority once, but right now he had it under control.



> “It is off the grid, but only used here on campus for secure traffic with the UNJE,” he finishes, his long speech, adjusting his glasses.  Mr. McCallister takes a moment to let that all sink in, “Now for my questions, how is your progress on the Honor case coming, and do you require any logistical support, we have a four hundred and seventy million dollar budget we have at our disposal, if you need something just ask.”




_I should tell him about Li. Not right now, though. Later. After I get some pool time in._ "Nothing really useful yet. His name's Honor and he's a professional. Kelly's bodyguard is digging up some stuff for us. I don't have anything to ask for yet, but I'll keep the money in mind if something comes up."

OOC: Toki, I THINK that's all Mark knows that didn't come straight from the mobster. If his forgetful player left anything out let me know and I'll go back and edit it in. Except for the deal with the Chinese mafia, Mark isn't holding anything back.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 13, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> As Karen walks down the hall to join Claire, she spots Star and Anika, talking with each other.  Star sees Karen and waves, “Hi Karen, how are you this morning?” the android says in a soft voice.




"Hiya Star, Anika. Uhm yeah see you later."Karen returns the wave, noticing that they are obviously busy with something, she walks on a slight spring in her step, _Anika seemed absentminded, she didn't even notice me, probably Legacy stuff, they sure keep them busy ... or maybe Aris has started some kind of hate campaign, nah she couldn't have gotten to Anika this fast._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 13, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Hiya Star, Anika. Uhm yeah see you later."Karen returns the wave, noticing that they are obviously busy with something, she walks on a slight spring in her step, _Anika seemed absentminded, she didn't even notice me, probably Legacy stuff, they sure keep them busy ... or maybe Aris has started some kind of hate campaign, nah she couldn't have gotten to Anika this fast._




Claire and Karen arrive at the cafeteria, they spot John and Sarah entering as well.  There are other students sitting in the cafeteria enjoying breakfast, while the Monitors are on various music stations, sports, and some news.

Claire grabs a table and sits down to eat, "So, you and Kal left pretty early, where did you go?" she says with a mischevious grin.

*Mark*

“Good,” Mr. McCallister replies, “if you need anything just ask Mark, I work for you after all, in a matter of speaking.  Well if you don’t have anything else, then you are free to go, meet at the Faculty Conference Room at ten, make sure you go over the info on that data card,” he hands Mark a keycard, “this will give you access to your new room.”

Mr. McCallister gestured to the door, and it unlocks and the shutters open.  “I am glad we had this conversation, if you need anything my door is always open, Mark,” he says standing up.

*Anika and Ryan*

Star replies to Anika, “I think Mark just has a big responsibility now.  Something he has never had, considering where he has come from.  It’s strange for him, but he tries hard, its just very hard for him.  But swimming helps him relax, I just think he needs time.”

Star turns to Ryan, “He just needs the support of his friends on the team.”



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Quite a commute, to visit across dimensions. And Aris is definitely attracted to Kal, whether he notices it or not. It's written all across her face. And Karen is..." Ryan breaks off what he was going to say suddenly.




Star pauses, “And Karen is… is what?” she turns her attention fully to Ryan.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 13, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Claire and Karen arrive at the cafeteria, they spot John and Sarah entering as well.  There are other students sitting in the cafeteria enjoying breakfast, while the Monitors are on various music stations, sports, and some news.
> 
> Claire grabs a table and sits down to eat, "So, you and Kal left pretty early, where did you go?" she says with a mischevious grin.




She nods towards John and Sarah and sits down across of Claire "We just explored the city a bit. I figured it would be best Aris and I aren't together in the same room for too long, but I can't really blame her, considering..." she trails off as she speaks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 13, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> She nods towards John and Sarah and sits down across of Claire "We just explored the city a bit. I figured it would be best Aris and I aren't together in the same room for too long, but I can't really blame her, considering..." she trails off as she speaks.




Claire grins, as she eats some grapes, "Exploring the city huh?  I am so sure, Karen.  And I wouldn't worry about Aris she is just jealous that you have such a hottie for a boyfriend and she does not.  Don't worry about her," Claire adds, "Kal is all yours!"


----------



## Aenion (Mar 13, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Claire grins, as she eats some grapes, "Exploring the city huh?  I am so sure, Karen.  And I wouldn't worry about Aris she is just jealous that you have such a hottie for a boyfriend and she does not.  Don't worry about her," Claire adds, "Kal is all yours!"




"If you put it that way, I'm sure you're right," she says, a big smile on her lips, but it quickly fades, "I'm not really worried about Kal, but more about what Aris might do. She's still an alien princess and I'm sure she's used to getting whatever she wants. Add to that, that Kal and Aris were engaged a some time ago, but that's a long story apparently and I still have to 'interogate' Kal on that," she adds with a mischievous smile.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 13, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "If you put it that way, I'm sure you're right," she says, a big smile on her lips, but it quickly fades, "I'm not really worried about Kal, but more about what Aris might do. She's still an alien princess and I'm sure she's used to getting whatever she wants. Add to that, that Kal and Aris were engaged a some time ago, but that's a long story apparently and I still have to 'interogate' Kal on that," she adds with a mischievous smile.




"Engaged?!  Oh my god, how did that happen, oh you have to get the story on that, that is so crazy!  I wonder what happened, it sounds like a great story!  Well I have been busy myself, your not the only one having fun, I have been seeing this baseline in town, really nice guy, works at a restaraunt as a cook, really cute, real athletic.  He is a native, but really, really cute, after everyone left, I went and hung out with him last night.  We had a really, really good time," she smiles mischeviously.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 13, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Engaged?!  Oh my god, how did that happen, oh you have to get the story on that, that is so crazy!  I wonder what happened, it sounds like a great story!  Well I have been busy myself, your not the only one having fun, I have been seeing this baseline in town, really nice guy, works at a restaraunt as a cook, really cute, real athletic.  He is a native, but really, really cute, after everyone left, I went and hung out with him last night.  We had a really, really good time," she smiles mischeviously.




"You'll be the first to hear about it," Karen replies with a wink, "A cook? That sounds great! What's his name? How did you meet him? Tell me everything."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 13, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Good,” Mr. McCallister replies, “if you need anything just ask Mark, I work for you after all, in a matter of speaking.  Well if you don’t have anything else, then you are free to go, meet at the Faculty Conference Room at ten, make sure you go over the info on that data card,” he hands Mark a keycard, “this will give you access to your new room.”




Mark took the card and nodded, "I'll be there."



> Mr. McCallister gestured to the door, and it unlocks and the shutters open.  “I am glad we had this conversation, if you need anything my door is always open, Mark,” he says standing up.




Mark started to rise when McCallister gestured to the door, but stopped when he spoke again. "Uh...yeah. Thanks." he answered awkwardly and quietly. Mark stood silent, looking at McCallister for a moment not sure what to do next and feeling suddenly underdressed in his tank top and shorts.

Flipping the datacard in his fingers, Mark blinked and let his eyes drop to the plastic. "I better get going if I'm going to read this stuff. Uh...thanks again," Mark repeated, confused but sincere. He turned and left a little quickly.

_"If you need anything..." Why'd he say it that way? He already said he'd help with the investigation._ Mark felt glad McCallister told him that, whatever it meant. He lingered for a second outside McCallister's now-closed door without really noticing anything before he realized Kelly was right there.

"Oh, hi Kelly!" he smiled.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 14, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "You'll be the first to hear about it," Karen replies with a wink, "A cook? That sounds great! What's his name? How did you meet him? Tell me everything."




Claire grins, “His name is Jova, he lives in the city.  I met him online, he seemed really nice, and I met him at the restaurant he works at.  He is a great cook, and really handsome, a great kisser, and more,” she blushes.  She eats some strawberries, “We should double date sometime, yes?  That would be great, I would really like that.”


----------



## Agamon (Mar 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star replies to Anika, “I think Mark just has a big responsibility now.  Something he has never had, considering where he has come from.  It’s strange for him, but he tries hard, its just very hard for him.  But swimming helps him relax, I just think he needs time.”
> 
> Star turns to Ryan, “He just needs the support of his friends on the team.”




"Yeah, not to mention less assassins after him, I guess," Anika says, sighing.  "He just seems to put up a wall, though, pretends everything is okay and not letting anyone in.  That's not healthy, trust me, I know.  But, yeah, we defintely need to try and support him, no matter how he decides to deal with his problems.  But if anyone can get through to him, I bet you can,"   she says, smiling at Star.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star pauses, “And Karen is… is what?” she turns her attention fully to Ryan.




Anika crumples her brow, trying to remember what Star is talking about.  As she does, the crumple becomes a furrow as she looks up at Ryan.  "Yeah, Karen is what?" she asks him inquisitively.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Claire grins, “His name is Jova, he lives in the city.  I met him online, he seemed really nice, and I met him at the restaurant he works at.  He is a great cook, and really handsome, a great kisser, and more,” she blushes.  She eats some strawberries, “We should double date sometime, yes?  That would be great, I would really like that.”




"You're so lucky, guys who can cook are the best," Karen says smiling, sounding very sincere, "No interdimensional/galactic ex-s?" she jokes, "But yeah, a double date sounds fun, we really should do that sometime. I'd love to go out without getting a 'Living for rich people 101' for once."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2004)

Kelly smiles at Mark whe the door opens, and the smile grows to a grin when he notices and greets her.  "Have you heard yet? I get to be on Legacy with you and Anika and Yoshi.  Isn't that great?  We all get to be teammates and help people together!"  she exclaims exitedly, seeming genuinely ecstatic.

"So like do I get a nifty decoder ring and everything?  And whats going on, Whats the team working on? I'm just like, super-excited, this is soo cool.  You soo have to catch me up on everything."  she pushes a strand of her hair up behind her ear, and smiles at mark, shyly, struck by how handsome Mark was.  That was something else that Neuro had nothing to do with, how cute she thought Mark was.  "Do you want to have lunch with me and get me caught up on everything?  Tommy is flying me to Italy tonight for a congratulatory dinner, but I really would like to have lunch with you.  So what do you say fearless leader?" she asks cheerly.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 15, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly smiles at Mark whe the door opens, and the smile grows to a grin when he notices and greets her.  "Have you heard yet? I get to be on Legacy with you and Anika and Yoshi.  Isn't that great?  We all get to be teammates and help people together!"  she exclaims exitedly, seeming genuinely ecstatic.




"Oh yeah, he just told me," Mark gestured at McCallister's closed door. "Congratulations," he smiled.



> "So like do I get a nifty decoder ring and everything?  And whats going on, Whats the team working on? I'm just like, super-excited, this is soo cool.  You soo have to catch me up on everything."  she pushes a strand of her hair up behind her ear, and smiles at mark, shyly, struck by how handsome Mark was.  That was something else that Neuro had nothing to do with, how cute she thought Mark was.




Mark blinked, "Mostly combat training. Tactics and stuff. Ryan gets to beat us up a lot."



> "Do you want to have lunch with me and get me caught up on everything?  Tommy is flying me to Italy tonight for a congratulatory dinner, but I really would like to have lunch with you.  So what do you say fearless leader?" she asks cheerly.




Mark sighs, "I just found out I have a meeting at ten. I don't know how long it's going to last... Mark gestured helplessly. "It it got out at like 11:59 or something I could make it. I'll ask."

Mark turned around and knocked on McCallister's door. "Uh, how long is that meeting going to be, sir?" Mark asked if the door opened or the intercom came on.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 15, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark turned around and knocked on McCallister's door. "Uh, how long is that meeting going to be, sir?" Mark asked if the door opened or the intercom came on.




Mr. McCallister opens the door, "I can't give you a firm time Mark, but at least an hour maybe more.  I wouldn't have anything planned, the UNJE tends to be thorough, and you will have alot of information to pick up," he says.  He focus on Kelly, "Please come in Miss Mitchell, and have a seat."

Mr. McCallister gestures to the chairs in his office.

*Karen*

"Oh tell me about it, some of these students are too rich for their own good, I tell you," she says wagging her fork at Karen, "all prissy, and telling people to put this on their tab.  I don't need to owe anyone anything, like that Kelly and Yoshi, both of them are just rich and spoiled, they get on my nerves!"


----------



## Aenion (Mar 15, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> "Oh tell me about it, some of these students are too rich for their own good, I tell you," she says wagging her fork at Karen, "all prissy, and telling people to put this on their tab.  I don't need to owe anyone anything, like that Kelly and Yoshi, both of them are just rich and spoiled, they get on my nerves!"




"Kelly is actually nicer than I had expected, she's not perfect but at least she's not rubbing in the fact that the entire world knows her ... too often. But Yoshi is just... I guess he's just a guy. What was he thinking yesterday just jumping into the SUV, was he trying to get us all killed or something? Sometimes I get the feeling Cassie isn't really happy with him throwing around his money either," Karen shrugs, "but we really don't have much to complain about, the allowance we get here is more than my parents would be able to afford."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2004)

Kelly's face falls a little when McCallister tells Mark that he sholdn't have any plans, she took it as a personal attack on her, after all she knew the Teacher didn't like her, and that she was the one Mark would have had to make plans with since he left the office.  "We'll, if you get done, you get done and we can meet up, if not, no big deal, I guess, we can have lunch tomrrow or something." she tells Mark.

She waves goodbye to Mark and walks into McCallistar's office, seating herself at the indicated chair.  "I guess we need to talk Mr. McCallister,"   she says to the teacher once he comes into the room.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 16, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly's face falls a little when McCallister tells Mark that he sholdn't have any plans, she took it as a personal attack on her, after all she knew the Teacher didn't like her, and that she was the one Mark would have had to make plans with since he left the office.  "We'll, if you get done, you get done and we can meet up, if not, no big deal, I guess, we can have lunch tomrrow or something." she tells Mark.




"Ok, I'll try to make it for today," Mark agrees. When Kelly goes into McCallister's office hed turns and heads for his new room. _If this card is classified I bet he doesn't want me reading it where Tommy can find it. Hope this stuff doesn't take too long to read. I really need a swim._

Mark clenched his hands to keep from trembling, which almost worked.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Ok, I'll try to make it for today," Mark agrees. When Kelly goes into McCallister's office hed turns and heads for his new room. _If this card is classified I bet he doesn't want me reading it where Tommy can find it. Hope this stuff doesn't take too long to read. I really need a swim._
> 
> Mark clenched his hands to keep from trembling, which almost worked.




Mark arrives at his new room.  It is much larger then his old dorm room.  It is a lavish apartment with two floors, well a flat, and the bottom floor.   Plus he has his own bathroom with a separate bath and shower.  There is a separate for a Jacuzzi, and a large living room with a fireplace and the upstairs is large with a two walk in closets, and he even has a kitchen downstairs.

The computer system is tied to SARAH but their a separate system, that is not connected to their network, marked specifically for UNJE usage.  It is a secure system, and boots up quickly, and Mark finds it guides him through setting up his account, and then he finally places the data card into the system to start reading.

Contents of the Datacard

_*SITREP JULY 2014*_

-Pantheon agents have been sequestered in Paradise, current interrogation underway, on the whereabouts of Pantheon Leader, Cardinal and the elite only known as Metatron, her messenger/go-between

-Bishop has been placed in solitary confinement for further review, and study, possible test subject for No Return, still awaiting authorization from UN HQ, before administering

-Mexico City disaster, officially attributed to Pantheon agents, Bishop is being held responsible for masterminding and executing the terrorist act, evidence to be produced as needed [Closed]

-UN to repeal original stance on the creation and deployment of Artificial Intelligences in light of new evidence that such technology can be controlled, and the beneficial aspects for baselines and elites across the board

-Congo Protectorate considered a non-threat at this time, the regime is collapsing under its own weight, possible strike by UNJE forces to break its grip is planned, Legacy may be deployed en masse to handle this minor threat

-Registration process is moving along as scheduled, results are as expected, though with many elites fleeing to the United States, the numbers are skewed, one can only assess that infection in the United States will increase, a more thorough solution may have to be proposed

-Worldwide estimates of elites sits at about 15,000 elites, as compared to 100 in the year 2004, this number is a low estimate, estimated infected is approximately 100,000 worldwide, though infection is considered benign, the trait is carried in the parents, and passed via birth, it is unknown what the effect of two elites parents would be, further analysis is needed

-As a precaution it is advised that sterilization techniques be imposed on elites without knowledge, to keep the population down, explosion of population without proper control is expected in five years, Stage 1 is already in progress elites at UN sponsored training facilities have undergone sterilization procedures and have begun to monitor the patients, so far no ill affects have been observed

-Stage 2 will consist of testing the general populace for a variant strain of “cancer”, infected carriers will be sterilized, as needed.  Stage 3 consists of eliminating those elites considered dangerous to baselines and elites at large; note Stage 3 is already in progress, as needed

-Accidental exposure to No Return, patient lost elite powers over a period of six hours, then cellular deterioration began, within 12 hours the patient was considered terminal, No Return has been furthered refined, but without live testing all results are clearly theoretical; usage of No Return on benign subjects has a tendency to trigger latent elite powers, coupled with often severe psychotic episodes, aggression, and worse; it is not advised to administer to benign subjects

-Current UNJE priority is to track down the elite known as Metatron, Cardinal is perhaps a fabrication of this elite, and perhaps he or she is the true mastermind behind the formation of Pantheon and its actions

-Further analysis of Cassandra Prophet and Ryan Praloski is needed, Mudaba Adin Institute is already underway with this, and we expect full compliance by Legacy to help in this matter

-Further planning for Operation Phoenix aka worst-case scenario, we need a battle plan if the Legacy Virus becomes common knowledge, we must have programs in place to contain and disseminate information as needed 

_End of SITREP_

*Kelly*

Mr. McCallister adjusts his glasses sitting in the chair next to Kelly, “You’re the one that came to me Kelly, I am here for you.  Congratulations on your selection.  To be honest you were not my first choice, but the committee is democratic, and you were chosen.  Now with that in mind, it has come to my attention that you think I don’t like you.  I assure you, there is nothing personal in any of my statements, but I take the welfare of the members of Legacy and the students of this Institute very personally.  Now we both know you have something going on in your head, and we need to find out as much as we can about Neuro’s programming, for the time being you will not be assisting the team until further analysis of your mind can be assessed.”

He paused, “This is nothing personal but we have to make sure that what is going on in your mind is not going to have a negative effect on the team as a whole, and that means we need to know what we are dealing with.  Ignorance in this situation will not suffice, I hope you understand what I am saying.”

*Karen*

“Sure, Kelly is nice, I just I don’t know, lets not talk about them.  Lets talk about cool people, like us, and Kal, and that girl Anika is pretty nice.  Even Isabelle is pretty cool, although,” she leans forward, “remember when I told you about the student I thought was pregnant, you would not have believed it was Isabelle but I heard it from a friend that she heard that Isabelle might leave the school and go back to Brazil to have her baby, or maybe the States,” Claire replies with a tone of excitement, “I think Billy and her are going to runaway together or something, wouldn’t that be romantic?”


----------



## Aenion (Mar 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> “Sure, Kelly is nice, I just I don’t know, lets not talk about them.  Lets talk about cool people, like us, and Kal, and that girl Anika is pretty nice.  Even Isabelle is pretty cool, although,” she leans forward, “remember when I told you about the student I thought was pregnant, you would not have believed it was Isabelle but I heard it from a friend that she heard that Isabelle might leave the school and go back to Brazil to have her baby, or maybe the States,” Claire replies with a tone of excitement, “I think Billy and her are going to runaway together or something, wouldn’t that be romantic?”




"Anika is very nice, so is Star, but they keep them pretty busy it seems with Legacy stuff ... You're kidding right, Billy got Isabelle pregnant?!" Karen nearly shouts in disbelieve, lowering the volume of her voice just in time so that the rest of the restaurant doesn't hear the entire sentence, "That's so cool. Are you sure about this?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Anika is very nice, so is Star, but they keep them pretty busy it seems with Legacy stuff ... You're kidding right, Billy got Isabelle pregnant?!" Karen nearly shouts in disbelieve, lowering the volume of her voice just in time so that the rest of the restaurant doesn't hear the entire sentence, "That's so cool. Are you sure about this?"




Claire blinks, "You sure know how to be discrete," she laughs, "I am pretty sure, I am not sure how cool it is, being a teenage mother, is hard, and an elite, wow hard again, nver heard of two elites having kids, I am sure it has happened though, right?" she questions.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Claire blinks, "You sure know how to be discrete," she laughs, "I am pretty sure, I am not sure how cool it is, being a teenage mother, is hard, and an elite, wow hard again, nver heard of two elites having kids, I am sure it has happened though, right?" she questions.




"Sorry, it's just, well Billy doesn't everybody call him boyscout? It really doesn't sound like him," Karen blushes at her outburst, "I don't know, I'm pretty sure I'll never be able to have kids, being made of stone and all," she sadness creeps into her voice as she speaks, "but I guess most Elites are still human so why wouldn't they. But yeah, it must be hard to be a teenage mom, and being an Elite isn't easy either, but with Billy she'll be alright, he's a decent guy."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Sorry, it's just, well Billy doesn't everybody call him boyscout? It really doesn't sound like him," Karen blushes at her outburst, "I don't know, I'm pretty sure I'll never be able to have kids, being made of stone and all," she sadness creeps into her voice as she speaks, "but I guess most Elites are still human so why wouldn't they. But yeah, it must be hard to be a teenage mom, and being an Elite isn't easy either, but with Billy she'll be alright, he's a decent guy."





"Hey, hey," Kal says walking up to the two of you, carrying several plates of food, "man this should start me off pretty good.  Breakfast time, is here, morning Claire, Karen," he takes a seat, "what were you guys talking about?"

Claire eats a strawberry, "Uhh nothing, Karen was just telling me about the lovely time you two had last night."

Kal blushes, "Awwe, it was great, we flew all over.  It was sort of fun, still no sign of Genocide or Red Witch though, I tell yah, this all wierds me out man.  I know they are planning something... I just know it."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 16, 2004)

"Now I'm sure of it." Kelly says angrily, "You really don't want me to be a part of Legacy do you?  When other people choose to think that I could be helpful, you just ignore it and get your way anyway."  she says, standing up and starting to pass, frowning angrily.

"I wanted to be on Legacy so I could get to help people, but your not gonna let me because of what some freak did to me.  Because I was put onto Legacy without your approval, your going to just not let me help people anyway, so if I'm never going to be able to do what I wanted to be on Legacy to do, you can just shove Legacy up your ass. If I wont ever get to be one of the good guys and wear a white hat, I look damn sexy in black.  Maybe then I'd actually get to help people, and your bull wont get in the way."  She snarls, literally storming out, an immense thunder-storm blotting out the sun, opening up on the Institute with an immense downpour, thunder and lightning strike in the distance, loud enough to rattle the windows.

On her way out the door, her phone is already dialing Tommy's number as she heads towards her room.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Now I'm sure of it." Kelly says angrily, "You really don't want me to be a part of Legacy do you?  When other people choose to think that I could be helpful, you just ignore it and get your way anyway."  she says, standing up and starting to pass, frowning angrily.




Mr. McCallister betrays no emotion at this outburst, and lets Kelly continue.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I wanted to be on Legacy so I could get to help people, but your not gonna let me because of what some freak did to me.  Because I was put onto Legacy without your approval, your going to just not let me help people anyway, so if I'm never going to be able to do what I wanted to be on Legacy to do, you can just shove Legacy up your ass. If I wont ever get to be one of the good guys and wear a white hat, I look damn sexy in black.  Maybe then I'd actually get to help people, and your bull wont get in the way."  She snarls, literally storming out, an immense thunder-storm blotting out the sun, opening up on the Institute with an immense downpour, thunder and lightning strike in the distance, loud enough to rattle the windows.
> 
> On her way out the door, her phone is already dialing Tommy's number as she heads towards her room.




He watches her go, not sure what else to say to that, "Good luck," he finally says as she walks through the door.  He steeples his hands and thinks, although he is mindful enough to send a message to the rest of the staff about Kelly, and to alert the UNJE of her abrupt departure.

_Meanwhile..._

Kelly gets through to Tommy, "Kelly, I didn't expect to hear from you this soon, I was wrapping up a planning session with my staff, we just concluded, earlier then expected.  I hoped you like my gift?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2004)

"Yea, they're beautiful, thank you for them, although, I don't really deserve congratulations, not now anyway, I...uh, I'm leaving the institute, I know it must be some kind of record, the shortest Legacy member ever.  McCallister wasn't really going to let me be on Legacy at all.  The Board voted me on in spite of him, so he was just going to make me part of Legacy just on paper, I wouldn't really get to be part of the team at all.  So like, when he told me I freaked out on him.  Look, I'm sorry, I know you did what youcould to get me on the team, and I owe you for that, I just can't stay here at the institute any more."  she says as she heads back to her room, not really even paying attention to anything going on in the halls.

"I was just...well, I wondered if you could do me another favor, I know how the last one turned out, but could you send that Aerodyne for me earlier, I just want to get out of here as soon as possible.  I'm going to have, most of my luggage sent home, but I still do want to go have dinner with you.  So will you send it early?" she asked him moving into her room, and sitting herself at her desk.  she boots up her computer and sends a message to her agent, telling him to have someone at the school, and all of her belongings out in less then an hour, and that she would be leaving the school, and she would contact him later.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 17, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Yea, they're beautiful, thank you for them, although, I don't really deserve congratulations, not now anyway, I...uh, I'm leaving the institute, I know it must be some kind of record, the shortest Legacy member ever.  McCallister wasn't really going to let me be on Legacy at all.  The Board voted me on in spite of him, so he was just going to make me part of Legacy just on paper, I wouldn't really get to be part of the team at all.  So like, when he told me I freaked out on him.  Look, I'm sorry, I know you did what youcould to get me on the team, and I owe you for that, I just can't stay here at the institute any more."  she says as she heads back to her room, not really even paying attention to anything going on in the halls.
> 
> "I was just...well, I wondered if you could do me another favor, I know how the last one turned out, but could you send that Aerodyne for me earlier, I just want to get out of here as soon as possible.  I'm going to have, most of my luggage sent home, but I still do want to go have dinner with you.  So will you send it early?" she asked him moving into her room, and sitting herself at her desk.  she boots up her computer and sends a message to her agent, telling him to have someone at the school, and all of her belongings out in less then an hour, and that she would be leaving the school, and she would contact him later.




“Not too surprising, Kelly, you and Raptor would never see eye to eye, not too surprising though he was never my favorite member of the Justice Elite.  He can be very particular, and there is a stick lodged so far up its butt, he has to be chewing on wood nightly…” Tommy adds.

“Consider it done, the aerodyne is waiting for you, Kelly, once you get on, we can go to a live video feed, it will be secure, and we can chat.  If that is alright with you,” Tommy adds, “think nothing of the favor, just sorry it turned out this way.  But maybe you are better off, but well, we can get into that later.  Just report to the strip, the aerodyne will be waiting for you,” Tommy finishes, “see you soon.”


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2004)

"Bye Tommy, I need to say goodbye to a few people, not many, it doesn't seem like many people actually like me here, but, I do have one or two to say goodbye to.  I'll talk to you once I get to the Aerodyne."  she tells him before she hangs up.  Sighing exhaustedly, a feeling that she hasn't had for a goodwhile, since her powers had begun to truly grow, she changes into some of her clubbing clothes a pair of black leather pants and a pink mid-drift.  She begins to pack a suitcase for when she heads to Tommy's.  A beautiful Armani original for dinner, and a few pairs of more casual clothes.  All of it goes into a back-pack, the dress in a special container to prevent wrinkles, followed by a few toiletries, and she is back out her door, pausing to gaze over the room that she had only so briefly occupied, she flicked out the lights and locked the door behind her, instructing SARAH to let the men from her agent's office in to take back her things.

"SARAH, where are Karen, Anika, Charles and Mark?"  she asks of the computer.  When she gets her answer, she heads off to talk to Karen in the Cafateria.  When she arrives, she sits down next to the Ruby girl and gives her a weak smile.  "Hi Karen, Claire. I wanted to say goodbye to you guys, I'm gonna be leaving today, and well you guys have been some of my only friends here, so I wanted to tell you before I left and say goodbye."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 17, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark arrives at his new room.  It is much larger then his old dorm room.  It is a lavish apartment with two floors, well a flat, and the bottom floor.   Plus he has his own bathroom with a separate bath and shower.  There is a separate for a Jacuzzi, and a large living room with a fireplace and the upstairs is large with a two walk in closets, and he even has a kitchen downstairs.




Mark's hands stilled as he looked in awe at the gigantic appartment. "Think I can fill this up with four million in the bank?" he asked the far wall. "I love this place." After a quick tour, he went to the computer to read McCallister's card. The storm that rolled in outside didn't register at all.



> Contents of the Datacard
> 
> _*SITREP JULY 2014*_
> 
> -Pantheon agents have been sequestered in Paradise, current interrogation underway, on the whereabouts of Pantheon Leader, Cardinal and the elite only known as Metatron, her messenger/go-between




_Ok. At last we're after them._



> -Bishop has been placed in solitary confinement for further review, and study, possible test subject for No Return, still awaiting authorization from UN HQ, before administering




"What's No Return?" Mark asked no one.



> -Mexico City disaster, officially attributed to Pantheon agents, Bishop is being held responsible for masterminding and executing the terrorist act, evidence to be produced as needed [Closed]




_Does that mean they don't think he really did it? Why are they making up things then?_ Mark's left hand started to tremble again and he pensively bit his lower lip. _Why would they do that?_



> -UN to repeal original stance on the creation and deployment of Artificial Intelligences in light of new evidence that such technology can be controlled, and the beneficial aspects for baselines and elites across the board




Mark felt a bit better on reading that. Star would be safe. _Bet Tommy makes a new fortune on this. It's not all bad. Maybe they have good reasons to blame Bishop, but they have to keep them quiet for some reason, and he is a terrorist. Who cares about a terrorist anyway?_



> -Congo Protectorate considered a non-threat at this time, the regime is collapsing under its own weight, possible strike by UNJE forces to break its grip is planned, Legacy may be deployed en masse to handle this minor threat




Mark smiled, "Action." _Does that mean we'll get uniforms besides what we wear for training? Could be cool._



> -Registration process is moving along as scheduled, results are as expected, though with many elites fleeing to the United States, the numbers are skewed, one can only assess that infection in the United States will increase, a more thorough solution may have to be proposed




_What infection? Is there something elites carry?_



> -Worldwide estimates of elites sits at about 15,000 elites, as compared to 100 in the year 2004, this number is a low estimate, estimated infected is approximately 100,000 worldwide, though infection is considered benign, the trait is carried in the parents, and passed via birth, it is unknown what the effect of two elites parents would be, further analysis is needed




"What the hell? We're infected?!" _Wait. It's benign. That's good, right? Ok, so it's like a good virus._ Mark smiled a bit sheepishly at the screen.



> -As a precaution it is advised that sterilization techniques be imposed on elites without knowledge, to keep the population down, explosion of population without proper control is expected in five years, Stage 1 is already in progress elites at UN sponsored training facilities have undergone sterilization procedures and have begun to monitor the patients, so far no ill affects have been observed




Mark shifted very uncomfortably in his chair; unsure how he felt about that.



> -Stage 2 will consist of testing the general populace for a variant strain of “cancer”, infected carriers will be sterilized, as needed.  Stage 3 consists of eliminating those elites considered dangerous to baselines and elites at large; note Stage 3 is already in progress, as needed




_They had to do something about dangerous elites..._ Mark shifted in his chair again and felt like someone was watching him.



> -Accidental exposure to No Return, patient lost elite powers over a period of six hours, then cellular deterioration began, within 12 hours the patient was considered terminal, No Return has been furthered refined, but without live testing all results are clearly theoretical; usage of No Return on benign subjects has a tendency to trigger latent elite powers, coupled with often severe psychotic episodes, aggression, and worse; it is not advised to administer to benign subjects




_Oh ok, it's only bad guys._ Mark nodded to himself.



> -Further analysis of Cassandra Prophet and Ryan Praloski is needed, Mudaba Adin Institute is already underway with this, and we expect full compliance by Legacy to help in this matter




_Ok, I can see why they want to know about Ryan. Sometimes he's pretty paranoid. They must be worried he might freak out and hurt somebody._ Mark shifted uneasily in his seat again.

Mark read the datacard four or five times, until he thought he had it memorized. He convinced himself Bishop would get what he deserved, but the sterilization didn't sit right with him.

_The UN's the best thing that ever happened to me. They gave me all this stuff and all my friends are here. Why are they doing all this stuff? I need to talk to Mr. McCallister about it._

Mark stood up and had his tank top half off before he realized all his stuff, including the school uniform he'd meant to change into, was in his old room. He pulled the tank top back over down and headed for his old room.

With three trips and a basket Mark managed to haul all his belongings to his new, huge home. Mark undressed and lingered for a moment over his swimsuit before he decided he should see McCallister first. In a fresh uniform, he returned to McCallister's office and knocked politely.

_There must be good reasons for this stuff. He'll tell me._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 17, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _The UN's the best thing that ever happened to me. They gave me all this stuff and all my friends are here. Why are they doing all this stuff? I need to talk to Mr. McCallister about it._
> 
> Mark stood up and had his tank top half off before he realized all his stuff, including the school uniform he'd meant to change into, was in his old room. He pulled the tank top back over down and headed for his old room.
> 
> ...




Mr. McCallister is still seated in his chair when Mark returns.  His door open, he barely looks up as he enters, "Oh, Mark, do you have any questions?" he perks up some, "I figured you would be be back," the door closes, "there is information in there thaat is unsettling to say the least.  But as you must be thinking, there is a good reason...."


----------



## Aenion (Mar 17, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Hey, hey," Kal says walking up to the two of you, carrying several plates of food, "man this should start me off pretty good.  Breakfast time, is here, morning Claire, Karen," he takes a seat, "what were you guys talking about?"
> 
> Claire eats a strawberry, "Uhh nothing, Karen was just telling me about the lovely time you two had last night."
> 
> Kal blushes, "Awwe, it was great, we flew all over.  It was sort of fun, still no sign of Genocide or Red Witch though, I tell yah, this all wierds me out man.  I know they are planning something... I just know it."




"Morning Kal, slept well?" Karen looks up at him with a smile, the previous subject of conversation banished from her mind, she eyes his plates, "Are you going to eat all that?"

She shuffles a bit to give Kal room to place his food, "Are you saying, you were just flying me around town trying to find Genocide? And here I thought, you were doing it for me," Karen jokes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 17, 2004)

*Karen and Kelly*

Kal replies to Karen, "Sure for now, but I am good for a few more trips, my body burns off this energy pretty quickly.  So I have to eat, besides, outside of sleeping, and kicking butt, and hanging out with you," he adds gesturing to Karen with his fork, "eating is one of my most favorite things."  He pauses thinking, "Well drinking beer, and football... hmm I think that is it."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Hi Karen, Claire. I wanted to say goodbye to you guys, I'm gonna be leaving today, and well you guys have been some of my only friends here, so I wanted to tell you before I left and say goodbye."




Kal glances to Kelly, "Wow your leaving, didn't you like just get here, I thought you wanted to join Legacy?  Right?" Kal asks between mouthfuls of his breakfast, "is this a joke?"

Claire looks curious as well, "Why, please stay, your the only nice rich person I know..." she says jokingly, but concerned.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 17, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen and Kelly*
> 
> Kal replies to Karen, "Sure for now, but I am good for a few more trips, my body burns off this energy pretty quickly.  So I have to eat, besides, outside of sleeping, and kicking butt, and hanging out with you," he adds gesturing to Karen with his fork, "eating is one of my most favorite things."  He pauses thinking, "Well drinking beer, and football... hmm I think that is it."
> 
> ...




Karen smiles in answer to Kal's enumeration, "Are you sure?"

"Hey Kelly, you're leaving? Are you really sure. I'd miss having you around here, we arrived here together, well almost and all," Karen says, genuinely concerned, "I thought all you wanted was getting on Legacy and now you're gonna leave?"

ooc: sorry Shalimar, missed that part of your post


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 17, 2004)

Kelly sighs, "I do, I did, I was told this morning that I was gonna be on Legacy, then I went to go talk to Mr. McCallister, he told me I voted on over his head but that I wouldn't really be part of it, that he didn't want me on it so he was gonna have me on it only on paper.  He told me that he didn't trust me, that i was a danger to everyone.  If there is so much stuff to get through before your allowed to actually help people, maybe I'm better off alone, I mean, after everything that happened at the Matrix club, well, I'm not sure about the JE, not after this too."  she explains.  She smiles weakly at Claires compliment.

"I can't stay here, not after I cursed McCallister off like that." she says, a small grin coming over her face.  "I just wanted to say good-bye to you guys before I left, Tommy sent an Aerodyne to come get me, so I will be leaving soon, I just want to say good-bye to a few people first.  You guys have my cell-number, so if you guys need me, call, or if you want to talk, but I really have to leave."  she gives Karen a hug, and then murmurs "Goodbye."  heading back out of the the Cafe, looking for Charles and Anika.  she waves when she sees Charles, approaching him she sighs.

"Look, I'm heading out, McCallister didn't want me to be on Legacy so he made it so I was only in it on paper because he didn't get his way with he vote.  I kind of cursed him out about it.  Look, I still want you to do all your investigating and helping to find the guy that hurt Mark, but you don't have to report to me or anything, just tell Mark whatever you find, let him handle it."  she tells her ex-bodygaurd.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 17, 2004)

"Karen isn't quite normal, like me. Well, that wasn't exactly what I was going to say, but it's close enough," Ryan confesses. _She's a walking, talking rock. That's not quite normal...I just glow purple. Of course, Star's a robot and Anika think she's a channel for divine power...man, we're all screwed up._

"If Mark needs the support of his friends, he has it. Star, you seem to be the only one able to get him to open up. As for Mark's other problem, well, we're working on reducing the number of assassins." _Enjoy the next few days, Honor. They're not going to last,_ Ryan promises mentally.

"Now let's go find Mark and give him the information about Honor's kid brother. He should be out of the meeting by now."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 18, 2004)

"What exactly is 'normal', anyway?  Karen might look unusual, but she's a good person.  Kal'd probably be better off with her than a stuck-up princess," Anika replies, shaking her head.

"Let's head to McCalister's office, Mark's gotta be done there soon."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 18, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I figured you would be be back," the door closes, "there is information in there thaat is unsettling to say the least.  But as you must be thinking, there is a good reason...."




"Uh, yeah... Mark says slowly. He looks to be sure the door is shut before he sits down and continues. "I get that Bishop is a terrorist and we probably have stuff on him that we can't talk about so that's why we're trying to keep him locked up for what we can get him for." Mark paused for a moment, trying to find a good way to continue.

"But, uh, why are we sterilizing people?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Uh, yeah... Mark says slowly. He looks to be sure the door is shut before he sits down and continues. "I get that Bishop is a terrorist and we probably have stuff on him that we can't talk about so that's why we're trying to keep him locked up for what we can get him for." Mark paused for a moment, trying to find a good way to continue.
> 
> "But, uh, why are we sterilizing people?"




Mr. McCallister stays silent for a long moment, "Some people believe," he stands up, grabbing his cane, "that the alternative may be too horrible for the world to endure.  In just about fifty years by early estimates, elites will outnumber baselines, by the year 2090 or so, there will be no baselines left, not even benign infected baselines.  Mankind as we know it today would be dead, or perhaps as some believe, evolved."

He sighed, "I don't agree with the policy myself, but there are those in power both elite and baseline that believe it is needed, to stem a panic, or even worse conflict between the scared masses and the elite minority. But," he leaned on his cane, "in the end, the situation is complicated, perhaps it would be better off that everyone was an elite, but then where does that leave us.  There are individuals that I would never want to see that kind of power at their disposal, never want to comprehend what kind of evil they could spread."

Mr. McCallister took a moment to adjust his glasses, "Elites are infected with a virus that has been nicknamed Legacy, and yes I recognize the irony of the name.  This virus seems to be spreading throughout humanity, in most people it stays in a benign dormant state that can be passed through pregnancy to a carrier’s child.  But in its benign state without testing, and knowing what to look for, the disease can go undetected.  Those affected with the active virus are what we call elites, Mark.  The virus has the ability to mutate and grow, evolving and changing the individual over time.  But it seems the effects of the virus are individual, but those traits are not passed on, just the virus itself, if it can be called a virus.  There is no known vaccine, and the only surefire way that we know of is to stop those individuals from reproducing, but it is still unknown if that is a permanent solution.  As it is, someone had to get the virus from somewhere.”

Mr. McCallister finally took a seat, “In the end Mark, I don’t have an easy answer for you.  I wish I did, the problem is complex with too many unknowns, ten years and all those elite minds and we still don’t fully understand why it exists, its purpose, or just how we can control it.  Perhaps we were never meant to understand the why, perhaps we are the logical next step,” he removed his glasses, “or maybe we are a horrible mistake.”

*Kelly*

Charles listens, “Well Princess, I was really happy for you, when you made it, but if you think this is for the best then I can’t say I would stop you.  You still have much to learn though, I mean your growing up fast, you know, but that don’t mean you have all the answers either.  Your taking a hard road, believe I have been there, but I understand where you’re coming from,” he smirked, “I hope yah find whatever it is you’re looking for, princess.”

“If anything, you got my number if you got a problem.  I can’t say I will help for free, but I am sure we can work out a deal, if you need my services,” he pats Kelly on the shoulder, “good luck Kelly.”

*Anika and Ryan*

_Agamon I think you mean Karen, and not Kelly in your post... LOL_

Star listens and replies to Ryan, “Well Mark is delicate at times, but he is very nice to be around despite how he acts, he really likes you all.  I don’t think he has had too many friends in his past, none that were keeping around at least.  And as far as Karen is concerned, I have been studying the overall human emotional attachment to their humanity as it applies to elites.”

“Most elites seem to consider themselves, human, unless they ascribe to the beliefs of Pantheon or fringe groups that attempt to deify or crucify elites in general.  In essence, I think Karen may appear different and her physiology may be different, but I think she would consider herself human.  I would consider her human, any of you, because I think the context of humanity is perhaps a spiritual attachment to the self?  I think I am sounding like Shao-Lin now I apologize.  I find the concept of humanity fascinating considering that I will never possess that spark of humanity.”

The students arrive at Mr. McCallister’s office and find the door closed.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 18, 2004)

"I'm not too sure that Kal or Karen is better off...and I have nothing but respect for Aris. She's never really seemed to be spoiled or anything, unlike some people, such our newest member of Legacy."

"That's a pretty nice assessment Star. Of course, if you sounded like Shao Lin you would be talking about some kind of flowing sky, and blood would be seeping out of my ears." _Why can't that kid just talk straight?_

"Star, you're unmistakably human. I mean, don't get me wrong, you talk strangely and are more than a little creepy, but all of us have our little problems. You may be made out of metal, but Karen's made out of rock and that doesn't preclude her. Why don't you think have the spark of humanity?" _I thought I had low self-esteem. At least I think I'm human, although Sarah may disagree. I wonder why she said that?_


----------



## Aenion (Mar 18, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly sighs, "I do, I did, I was told this morning that I was gonna be on Legacy, then I went to go talk to Mr. McCallister, he told me I voted on over his head but that I wouldn't really be part of it, that he didn't want me on it so he was gonna have me on it only on paper.  He told me that he didn't trust me, that i was a danger to everyone.  If there is so much stuff to get through before your allowed to actually help people, maybe I'm better off alone, I mean, after everything that happened at the Matrix club, well, I'm not sure about the JE, not after this too."  she explains.  She smiles weakly at Claires compliment.
> 
> "I can't stay here, not after I cursed McCallister off like that." she says, a small grin coming over her face.  "I just wanted to say good-bye to you guys before I left, Tommy sent an Aerodyne to come get me, so I will be leaving soon, I just want to say good-bye to a few people first.  You guys have my cell-number, so if you guys need me, call, or if you want to talk, but I really have to leave."  she gives Karen a hug, and then murmurs "Goodbye."  heading back out of the the Cafe, looking for Charles and Anika.  she waves when she sees Charles, approaching him she sighs.




"Sorry to hear that, I didn't know Mr. McCallister disliked you so much," Karen says, returning the hug, "I'll miss you. Let us know when you're in neighbourhood."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2004)

"Thanks Charles, you've always been around if I ever needed help, and well..Just thanks, thanks for being around and availible for me.  More then daddy was at least." she says gratefully.  The young popstar gives him a hug and a kiss on the cheek.  "I'll... I'm gonna be going to Italy with Tommy at least for tonight, I don't know what to do after that, but, at least that is part of a plan.  I'll just go from there I guess."  she says, putting on a brave smile.  She gives Charles another hug and then leaves him behind, looking for the last person on her list of people that she wants to talk to before she goes, Mark.

"SARAH, where's Mark? I really need to talk to him, its important." she asks of the Computer, heading off towards Mark's room before stopping mid-stride when she hears where he is.  She didn't want to run into McCallister again before she left, but she did really want to talk to Mark.  She wandered back up the halls towards McCallister's office again, planning on staying away from the teacher and talking to Mark when he leaves.

She says a perfunctory hello to the other's gathered at McCallister's door and sits herself across from it, putting her backpack next to her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2004)

*Anika, Ryan, and Kelly*



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Star, you're unmistakably human. I mean, don't get me wrong, you talk strangely and are more than a little creepy, but all of us have our little problems. You may be made out of metal, but Karen's made out of rock and that doesn't preclude her. Why don't you think have the spark of humanity?" _I thought I had low self-esteem. At least I think I'm human, although Sarah may disagree. I wonder why she said that?_



"I am creepy?" Star replies quizzically, "I did not know that I appeared creepy.  Although your assessment is incorrect about my body composition, my frame is a plastisteel alloy, with living tissue, albeit, artificially constructed, wrapped around it.  But I suppose I understand the meaning of your statement, made of metal.”

“The spark, well is a figure of speech correct?  I don’t know it is hard to believe that a constructed being could be real in any sense, as if perhaps I am only an illusion of life, or maybe, I don’t know.  Maybe it does not matter,” she trails off as she sees Kelly approaching, “oh hi, Kelly, are you waiting on Mr. McCallister?”

*Karen*

“Strange, oh well, I guess she couldn’t handle it, Mr. McCallister seemed pretty tough, but not the type to not like someone.  Maybe she just couldn’t handle the training?” Kal replies after Kelly leaves, “I mean Ryan seems to like that guy, so he can’t be all bad.”

Claire shrugs, “Well he can be very strict, I don’t know, I don’t think it is worth leaving though.  But maybe it is for her, I just think she should stay.”


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2004)

"Hi guys...uh, no, I'm not waiting to talk to McCallister, I have talked to him quite enough for one day."  she says bitterly, "no, I'm here to talk to Mark.  Once there done in there, do you think you guys could give me a minute or two to talk to him in private?  Its pretty imporant." she says, drawing her knees into her chest, a nice feat in the leather pants.

"You don't have to worry about me being on Legacy Ryan, I know you don't exactly like me, I'll be out of your hair soon enough."  she tells the glowing purple elite.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 18, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> “Strange, oh well, I guess she couldn’t handle it, Mr. McCallister seemed pretty tough, but not the type to not like someone.  Maybe she just couldn’t handle the training?” Kal replies after Kelly leaves, “I mean Ryan seems to like that guy, so he can’t be all bad.”
> 
> Claire shrugs, “Well he can be very strict, I don’t know, I don’t think it is worth leaving though.  But maybe it is for her, I just think she should stay.”




"Yeah I guess so, he always seemed to be concerned about everyone around here," Karen replies to Kal, "and if Ryan likes him, he probably is the best person in the world," she jokes.

She turns to Claire, "Maybe she didn't want to be on Legacy as much as she thought, but she should at least try, after all the trouble she went through to get on."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Hi guys...uh, no, I'm not waiting to talk to McCallister, I have talked to him quite enough for one day."  she says bitterly, "no, I'm here to talk to Mark.  Once there done in there, do you think you guys could give me a minute or two to talk to him in private?  Its pretty imporant." she says, drawing her knees into her chest, a nice feat in the leather pants.




Star pauses for a moment, "You want to talk... I mean, well sure, I kind of wanted to talk to him too, but I won't get in the way," she says demurely, "especially if it is really important," Star smiles weakly.

She kneels down,"Is everything alright Kelly, your not usually this upset, did something happen ebtween you and Mr. McCallister?"

*Karen*

Kal shrugs, "Whatever," and gets up to get another few plates of food, "man that was a good start."

Claire whispers to Karen once Kal leaves, "So?  How far have you gone with Kal? Oh come on you can tell me," she winks.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 19, 2004)

"Uh...thanks Star, it wont take too much time.  I just have to tell him something and then he's all yours.  I do know he has a meeting at like 10 or something for Legacy."  Kelly says, looking curiously at a robot.  Star was acting like a real girl, she wondered how Tommy knew soo much to get it right without being very good with girls.  When Star Kneels down and asks her about McCallister, Kelly looks up at her.

"Well, I went to talk to Mr. McCallister this morning after I found out that I got to be on Legacy, and well, we had a fight.  He told me that I was voted on even with him not wanting me there.  He said he didn't trust me, and that I was dangerous to everyone." she says shaking her head angrily.  "He told me that even though I was on Legacy that I wouldn't get to actually help anyone, that I wasn't really going to be a part of Legacy.  So I kind of cursed him out and told him to shove Legacy up his butt if I was just gonna be on it in name only.  The reason I wanted to be on it was to help people, I don't care about having my name on it and not being in danger.  Thats the very opposite of what I wanted."  she says angrily

"Well, I just wanted to tell Mark I was leaving, I am not gonna stay here.  Paragon sent me here, he pretty much told me that I would be on Legacy and be helping people, since I'm not allowed to help anyone, and thats why I came, why stay?" she asks sadly.  "That and I really don't like McCallister at the moment."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Uh...thanks Star, it wont take too much time.  I just have to tell him something and then he's all yours.  I do know he has a meeting at like 10 or something for Legacy."  Kelly says, looking curiously at a robot.  Star was acting like a real girl, she wondered how Tommy knew soo much to get it right without being very good with girls.  When Star Kneels down and asks her about McCallister, Kelly looks up at her.




"All mine?" Star replies quizzically, "I don't understand..."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Well, I went to talk to Mr. McCallister this morning after I found out that I got to be on Legacy, and well, we had a fight.  He told me that I was voted on even with him not wanting me there.  He said he didn't trust me, and that I was dangerous to everyone." she says shaking her head angrily.  "He told me that even though I was on Legacy that I wouldn't get to actually help anyone, that I wasn't really going to be a part of Legacy.  So I kind of cursed him out and told him to shove Legacy up his butt if I was just gonna be on it in name only.  The reason I wanted to be on it was to help people, I don't care about having my name on it and not being in danger.  Thats the very opposite of what I wanted."  she says angrily




"I am sorry to hear that," she replies listening to Kelly speak.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Well, I just wanted to tell Mark I was leaving, I am not gonna stay here.  Paragon sent me here, he pretty much told me that I would be on Legacy and be helping people, since I'm not allowed to help anyone, and thats why I came, why stay?" she asks sadly.  "That and I really don't like McCallister at the moment."




"Oh... well I don't think I would like to see you go.  You seem to be a nice person, and many people like you, why leave?  Why not be on the team to spite Mr. McCallister?  If you hate him that much," she replies, "would it not make sense to prove to him, that he was wrong all along.  Instead of quitting and proving that he was right about you?" Star replies with a tilt of her head, as she brushes her blue hair away from her face and delicate red eyes.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 19, 2004)

"Star's right, Kelly," Anika says looking a bit disappointed.  "Running away won't solve anything.  If you want to be on Legacy, and you really believe that you belong there, then you need to prove to him that you belong there, too.  McCallister can be a dick, but eventually he'll come to accept you.  If you really want something, sometimes you have to work for it,"  she adds, trying her best not to sound condecending.  _"I'm not as good at this as Sami..."_ she thinks.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 19, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He sighed, "I don't agree with the policy myself, but there are those in power both elite and baseline that believe it is needed, to stem a panic, or even worse conflict between the scared masses and the elite minority. But," he leaned on his cane, "in the end, the situation is complicated, perhaps it would be better off that everyone was an elite, but then where does that leave us.  There are individuals that I would never want to see that kind of power at their disposal, never want to comprehend what kind of evil they could spread."




"But then there's people like us to stop them," Mark protested quietly. "Just like we have police."



> Mr. McCallister finally took a seat, “In the end Mark, I don’t have an easy answer for you.  I wish I did, the problem is complex with too many unknowns, ten years and all those elite minds and we still don’t fully understand why it exists, its purpose, or just how we can control it.  Perhaps we were never meant to understand the why, perhaps we are the logical next step,” he removed his glasses, “or maybe we are a horrible mistake.”




"Yeah. Ok," Mark said somberly. "I don't like it either." _I waste all this time trying not to get doped up and they're doing it to me and everyone else without telling anyone. And I get to keep it secret. This sucks._

"Well, I'll see you at the briefing," Mark got up warily, still not sure what he thought about McCallister. His left hand trembled slightly and made quickly for the door.

Looking back once at McCallister, Mark opened the door and found the crowd waiting for him. He quickly smothered his pensive expression. _They'll want to talk and I can't._

"Hi guys."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "But then there's people like us to stop them," Mark protested quietly. "Just like we have police."




Mr. McCallister nods, but says nothing letting Mark continue.



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "Yeah. Ok," Mark said somberly. "I don't like it either." _I waste all this time trying not to get doped up and they're doing it to me and everyone else without telling anyone. And I get to keep it secret. This sucks._
> 
> "Well, I'll see you at the briefing," Mark got up warily, still not sure what he thought about McCallister. His left hand trembled slightly and made quickly for the door.




"Mark, I am sorry, I know it is a terrible burden to carry," he finally says before Mark opens the door.



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> Looking back once at McCallister, Mark opened the door and found the crowd waiting for him. He quickly smothered his pensive expression. _They'll want to talk and I can't._
> 
> "Hi guys."




Star turns, "Hi Mark, we were just looking for you, Ryan has some news to pass on to you, and uhh, Kelly wanted to talk to you in private..." she says with a smile, "how are you?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 19, 2004)

Ryan rolls his eyes while Star describes her body composition. "You see, this is what I mean. Not creepy physically, just..." Ryan's statement is interrupted by Kelly's unfolding drama.

"You see, this is what I mean," he says, turning towards Anika and Star. "The slightest setback, and she wants to give up and quit, just because things aren't going her way." _If I was like that, I would have already been captured by Overseer, or just sit in a corner crying to myself, afraid to go anywhere._ "You know what Kelly? Most of us never came to the Institute to join Legacy. We came so we could learn to control and expand our powers, something you could definitely use. To get on Legacy, most of us have defended ourselves twice from kidnappers and assassins, trapped in a computer program and forced to fight copies of ourselves, and attend several really boring classes. Anika's right." _I wonder if she used her contacts to get on the team. Is that why she's so disappointed?_

"Hey Mark. What's with the big meeting with Mr. McCallister?" Ryan asks nonchalantly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "You see, this is what I mean," he says, turning towards Anika and Star. "The slightest setback, and she wants to give up and quit, just because things aren't going her way." _If I was like that, I would have already been captured by Overseer, or just sit in a corner crying to myself, afraid to go anywhere._ "You know what Kelly? Most of us never came to the Institute to join Legacy. We came so we could learn to control and expand our powers, something you could definitely use. To get on Legacy, most of us have defended ourselves twice from kidnappers and assassins, trapped in a computer program and forced to fight copies of ourselves, and attend several really boring classes. Anika's right." _I wonder if she used her contacts to get on the team. Is that why she's so disappointed?_




Star listens and says nothing, not quite sure what to say to all that.  She glances from Anika, to Ryan, and then back to Kelly.  She starts to open her mouth but says nothing, looking downward; visibly upset but not saying anything.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 19, 2004)

Kelly floats up off the ground, carried by the wind until she straightens out, her boots coming to rest on the ground.  Her eyes flash their angry gold as she looks Ryan in the eye.  She floats toward Ryan, resting on the air, coming to his eye level.  "Ryan, since I got here, no matter what I have done you have had a problem with me.  You whine and bitch about me, so what in that brain of yours would make you think that I care even slightly about your opinion.  You have made no attempt to get to know me, or to learn anything about me, so don't think you know anything about what I can and cannot do."  she says angrily, sparks shooting around her body but not hitting anything.

"Since you know everything about everyone Ryan tell me where I am about to shove this lightning bolt."  she says as an orb of electricty consolidates from the sparks.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 19, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "You see, this is what I mean," he says, turning towards Anika and Star. "The slightest setback, and she wants to give up and quit, just because things aren't going her way." _If I was like that, I would have already been captured by Overseer, or just sit in a corner crying to myself, afraid to go anywhere._ "You know what Kelly? Most of us never came to the Institute to join Legacy. We came so we could learn to control and expand our powers, something you could definitely use. To get on Legacy, most of us have defended ourselves twice from kidnappers and assassins, trapped in a computer program and forced to fight copies of ourselves, and attend several really boring classes. Anika's right."




"Well, I wouldn't put it quite..."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly floats up off the ground, carried by the wind until she straightens out, her boots coming to rest on the ground.  Her eyes flash their angry gold as she looks Ryan in the eye.  She floats toward Ryan, resting on the air, coming to his eye level.  "Ryan, since I got here, no matter what I have done you have had a problem with me.  You whine and bitch about me, so what in that brain of yours would make you think that I care even slightly about your opinion.  You have made no attempt to get to know me, or to learn anything about me, so don't think you know anything about what I can and cannot do."  she says angrily, sparks shooting around her body but not hitting anything.
> 
> "Since you know everything about everyone Ryan tell me where I am about to shove this lightning bolt."  she says as an orb of electricty consolidates from the sparks.




"Whoa, hey, calm down..."  Anika says. moving in between the two.  She turns to Kelly.  "He didn't say anything about what you can or can't do, Kelly.  The point is, no one gets on Legacy just because they want to.  It's not a right, it's a privilage.  Leaving won't prove anything...neither will shooting lighting bolts around..." she says, looking to the orb of electricity.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 19, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Kal shrugs, "Whatever," and gets up to get another few plates of food, "man that was a good start."
> 
> Claire whispers to Karen once Kal leaves, "So?  How far have you gone with Kal? Oh come on you can tell me," she winks.




Karen's ruby cheeks turn a very deep red, "Uhm ... w-we din't get very far yet, we've only been together for like two days," she says, fidgeting with her hands, _why does this always make me so nervous, it's not like we've done anything wrong,_ "we just kissed, he's a real good kisser," her blush turns an even deeper red.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 19, 2004)

Kelly laughs when Anika tells her that being on Legacy is not a right, that its a privilage.  The lightning bolt dissipates as she shakes her head.  "Your wrong Helping others is not a right, or a privilage Anika, its a duty.  One that everyone has, base-line, Elite, or whatever they are."  she shakes her head bitterly.

"Exactly how much help was Paragon to those people that night in the Matrix, you remember, the one where he picked a fight in a crowded club and got 43 people dead?" she sighs and starts to float down the hall, leaving with this parting shot, "I hope you guys at least care about helping people, because if the UNJE gave the go ahead on that fight where so many people died, they obviously don't."

She flys down the corridors, picking up speed and leaving a stiff wind behind her on her way out of the building.  She lands beside Tommy's Limo that would take her to the private Aerodyne.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly laughs when Anika tells her that being on Legacy is not a right, that its a privilage.  The lightning bolt dissipates as she shakes her head.  "Your wrong Helping others is not a right, or a privilage Anika, its a duty.  One that everyone has, base-line, Elite, or whatever they are."  she shakes her head bitterly.
> 
> "Exactly how much help was Paragon to those people that night in the Matrix, you remember, the one where he picked a fight in a crowded club and got 43 people dead?" she sighs and starts to float down the hall, leaving with this parting shot, "I hope you guys at least care about helping people, because if the UNJE gave the go ahead on that fight where so many people died, they obviously don't."




As Kelly retreats out of view...

"She seems to believe very strongly that the Justice Elite are at fault in that happenstance, why?  The loss of life is terrible but my databanks have several incidents of Pantheon inspired violence against baselines, is my data incorrect?" Star replies looking to Anika and Ryan.

*Kelly*

The limousine is waiting just as Tommy said, and refreshments are inside.  It pulls out promptly once she is inside, and drives over to a private airstrip some twenty minutes from the school, where armed guards with the emblem of McKain Industries on their breast stand watch.  On the airstrip is an aerodyne, and a red carpet leading up to the sleek black craft with red trim.  One striking thing though is that Kelly sees two girls standing at the entrance of the craft, and they both look nearly identical to star except their eyes are clear and white, and they wear stylized armor.  They stand motionless, as she approaches, not even acknowledging her presence.  As she enters the two girls follow her on, and sit silently in the front cabin, while she is directed to the rear spacious cabin, with more refreshments and luxury amenities.

Inside standing by a bar, dressed in a sharp tuxedo, a Renoir custom, is Tommy, his hair done, and a roguish smile on his face.  He turns, “Surprise…” he says handing her a glass of wine, holding one of his own.  It’s an odd look, for the genius elite hacker, and one he is obviously trying hard to pull off.

*Karen*

Claire smiles, "I bet he is," she purrs, "well that is fine, just wondering, I mean you have done it before right, well can you?  I mean, not trying to be rude, I just wondered, I mean you are all crystal right?" and then looks to Kal as he gets food, "But I mean if you don't want to answer, I understand."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 20, 2004)

Anika just shakes her head as Kelly leaves, her face showing pity, not anger.  She turns to Ryan.  "I, uh, wasn't trying to protect you or anything.  More like protect her," she says with a crumpled grin.

To Star she replies, "I'm not very impressed with how JE dealt with that, either.  But it wasn't any JE memebrs that killed anyone, it was Pantheon.  And I don't know any details of why they chose the Matrix to attack, and I can't say I know how to do Paragon's job better than he does.  It's too bad how it turned out though."  Anika looks over at Mark.  "Let's say we were to find Honor with a bunch of his flunkies in an area crowded with innocents.  Would you order us to attack him?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 20, 2004)

Kelly cannot help but think over everything that had happened since she met Neuro on the Limo ride away from the chool.  She replays her memories of meeting Neuro at one of her concerts, how he had been waiting in her dressing room she came off stage at the end of her concert to take a shower, how he seemed to know just what to say to stop her from calling for security, how he always knew just what to do to make her comfortable, to make her lust after him.  She sighed, her road to the institute was not a very pleasant one, she couldn't even remember everything that she and Neuro had done, she thought he must have had sex with her, it was her first time and she couldn't even remember it.

Well, now that she had left the institute it was all behind her, it wasn't important anymore she told herself, _the only thing thats important from now on is from here on, I wasn't in control then, it wasn't me that did any of it, I didn't have any choice, now I do, _she thinks to herself as the car rolls into the strip.  She starts to call out, but blinks when she sees the color of the androids eyes.  _musts be Star's sisters, _she thinks whimsically as she passes them and boards the plane.

She cannot help but smile when she sees Tommy in his tuxedo, "Wow, I thought you were in Italy, I mean, I didn't think you'd come ll the way here just to pick me up.  Your so nice to me, first getting me onto Legacy, and now being for me like this." she says, hugging Tommy, and then kissing him on the cheek.  Conscious of how hard Tommy is trying to impress her she kisses him again, on the lips, a quick brush of her lips.  "You really look wonderful in that, did she do it herself?  She really does have the perfect touch."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 20, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star turns, "Hi Mark, we were just looking for you, Ryan has some news to pass on to you, and uhh, Kelly wanted to talk to you in private..." she says with a smile, "how are you?"




_I'm sterile, how about you?_ "Ok," Mark said noncomittally. "So what's the news?"


----------



## Samnell (Mar 20, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Hey Mark. What's with the big meeting with Mr. McCallister?" Ryan asks nonchalantly.




"Just talking about our plan to take over the world," Mark shrugs.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 20, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> She flys down the corridors, picking up speed and leaving a stiff wind behind her on her way out of the building.  She lands beside Tommy's Limo that would take her to the private Aerodyne.




Mark blinks, having come into the fight midway. "So I guess she'll talk to me later?" he asks no one in particular.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 20, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika looks over at Mark.  "Let's say we were to find Honor with a bunch of his flunkies in an area crowded with innocents.  Would you order us to attack him?"




"No chance," Mark says immediately.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 20, 2004)

"Hey, you are a good leader," Anika says with a smile.  "By the way, we have some news.  Honor's big brother...or drinking buddy, or life partner, whatever...Strength, was seen around Bangkok apparently.  We think it'd be a good start on finding Honor.  Sound good?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Hey, you are a good leader," Anika says with a smile.  "By the way, we have some news.  Honor's big brother...or drinking buddy, or life partner, whatever...Strength, was seen around Bangkok apparently.  We think it'd be a good start on finding Honor.  Sound good?"




Star adds, "It sounds like a good chance at crippling Honor's operation, but it could also be quite dangerous.  The Brass Orchid was very keen on hiring elites, and I doubt Water Margin would be any different. Mark," Star placed a hand on Mark's shoulder, "I wish I could go with you, just be safe, when you go.   I would not want to lose my swim partner."



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark blinks, having come into the fight midway. "So I guess she'll talk to me later?" he asks no one in particular.




"I doubt it Mark, she is leaving the school for good, as Ryan put it she did not get her way.  I beleive there may be more to it then that, but only Mr. McCallister and Kelly would know the whole truth, its saddening, but perhaps for the best?" she glances to Anika.

*Kelly*

Tommy smiles with a blush, “Uhh thanks Kelly, I had her put something together for me, its great a little different from what I normally wear, but my personal assistant said I should try to dress impress.  I am not sure if it works, but if you like it, then it can’t be all bad,” Tommy says taking a seat, as the aerodyne lifts off smoothly, and begins racing across the skyline.

“It’s a shame that Legacy did not work out, but hardly he end of the world.  I mean if anything you can do things your way, and challenge Pantheon and monsters like them on your own terms.  The UNJE is not the authority on elites, although they surely would like to be, just ask any of the nations that have gone their own way, be it folly or success, they are choosing their own path.  And so are you, but the question that lingers now is what path will you take?” Tommy finishes giving Kelly a chance to speak.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 20, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Claire smiles, "I bet he is," she purrs, "well that is fine, just wondering, I mean you have done it before right, well can you?  I mean, not trying to be rude, I just wondered, I mean you are all crystal right?" and then looks to Kal as he gets food, "But I mean if you don't want to answer, I understand."




Now Karen really looks uncomfortable, "N-No, I haven't ... I haven't done 'it' before, and I-I don't really know if I'll ever be able to, but-but if I can still do ... 'it' ... that might mean I could maybe someday have children..." she says, her voice just above a whisper.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

_Whoopsie_


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

*Interlude*

*In the place between Time and Space*

”Well I awakened the Sleeper, she is going to be quite useful when the conflict begins, though the cost may be high; it is needed,” Chaos replies to the tall ebon woman standing before him.

Chrono nods, ”The council has spoken, they will not interfere, for fear of destroying their precious creation, but if they fail to act then we must do what we can to avert disaster.  Overseer grows strong each day, and soon, my wards will fail, and the invasion will begin.  We cannot act as we wish to, but we can act via proxy, it is nearly time for those two mortals to return to their own realm.  Once we commit to this path Chaos, we may never be able to set foot in the council again.”

Chaos shrugs, “Sure, they are boring as it is.  Besides the events on these two Earths is much more interesting, much more lively, I burn with anticipation to see if our gamble will pay off.  Do you think it is wise to have the two scions meet, perhaps it will do more damage then good…”

“Perhaps, but we have no choice, come we have much to do now that we have chosen our path,” Chrono speaks as she walks along the paths of infinite possibilities.

*It’s Genocide…*

*“So Mr. President, your device is now nearly complete?  Overseer would be pleased, this world will fall quite easily to his power.  The boy will be easily found once our forces invade en masse, he will come to us, and in so doing, to his very destruction,”* Genocide snarls, his lizard-like hide literally glowing with pride.

President Adid nods, “Genocide, you do realize that this device is highly unstable, the effects of its use last time, were, unexpected to say the least.  Mexico City was lost, we learned a terrible lesson in that incident.”

Genocide cracks a grin, a toothy fang ridden grin, but a grin nonetheless.  His large hulking bulk paced languidly towards the elite dictator,* “The death of those innocents is nothing, Mr. President.  You will begin preparations for activating the Dimensional Slide Engine, immediately or I will find someone that will,”* bearing the long dagger like talons on his hands.

President Adid replies slowly, “Mexico City was destroyed because both cities from both dimensions shared the same space, in turn annihilating each other.  There is nothing but a smooth glass crater, we must refrain until I can fully understand the forces at work here…”

Genocide narrows his eyes,* “I hope that tone of dissent is in jest, because I did not ask you, for your opinion, Mr. President.  I did not ask for your weak human emotions of guilt and remorse, I do not ask, I command.  The device will be prepared for activation, do not play games.  You seem to think you have a choice, you are wrong.  How long will you need to make your final preparations, Mr. President?”*

President Adid gulps, “72 hours, I will need 72 hours to bring the device on line, and reroute power grids, for the amount of power output you are asking.  Contact Overseer, we will have to synchronize our attempt, or else it will fail and the backlash from that much energy will wipe this continent from the face of the Earth.”

*“Good, then proceed,”* Genocide finished, looking less then pleased.

*The Voice of the Gods…*

“My brothers and sisters, the time has come, the loyal scions of the order, the children of the next Age.  Pantheon must now rise, and face the tyranny of a world that will turn its back upon us, that will attempt to destroy us,” a lithe woman floats over the deck of a ship out in the midst of the Indian Ocean.

Her skin was like alabaster, her features perfect, her radiant white hair, billowing in the wind, and her most striking feature were her wings.  They were white and feathery, and flapped silently as she continues her speech, “Our brother Bishop is in need, we have been betrayed by a heathen, we have entered the time of trials as foretold by our mistress…”

An ebon skinned elite whose body radiated barely controlled heat hisses, “Cardinal?  Why do we continue to wait for the guidance of one we have yet to meet, Metatron, why does she not reveal herself to us, and lead us to our rightful glory?  Does she fear baseline persecution that much?”

A thin figure in a robe, simply nods, “Perhaps its is a test of faith?” her voice was soft, and barely above a whisper.

“Faith?” the ebon skinned elite turns, his voice laced with heat, “we have existed on mere faith for years!  We have waited the war that has not come, we have honed ourselves into weapons for the cause, to guide the pitiful baselines into the new era as our servants and in turn elevating them to glory they have yet to see.  But my faith is waning in the one we call, Cardinal.”

The winged woman speaks in a calming voice, “You would do well to watch your tongue, Brother Forge.  For we are always tested on our faith, on our devotion to do what must be done.  Do you renounce your faith in the cause?”

Forge scowls, “Sister Metatron, you speak so eloquently as the voice of our mistress.  But how do we know that it is not you that has twisted the words of the Cardinal to your own ends?  How do we not know that you have not become the heretic in our midst’s?”

The robed woman floats above the gathered elites shedding her robe, bathing them in purple light, “She knows because her faith is strong my children, and the weak amongst us, shall see the light or perish in the darkness.  Forge your lack of faith in my will is the instrument that will lead to our destruction.  I will overlook it for now, but you show another sign of weakness and your existence will be ended by my hands.”

The gathered elites all bow, dropping to their knees in devotion to their master, their leader, and in many ways their god.  Cardinal turns to Metatron who simply bows her head to her master, “Mistress what would you have me do?”

“Sound the call Metatron, it is time we strike at our enemies.  I still have need of Bishop, we will strike tonight, and we will reveal our true power to the baselines and the UNJE.  Now go, we have no time to waste!” Cardinal replied.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 20, 2004)

Kelly smirks a little at the blush she had caused.  "Well, it defintely looks good on you."  she gives a small sigh when he talks about choosing paths and fighting Pantheon.  "I don't exactly know what my path is, I am only 15, your different, your super smart, you know everything, I bet you know everything you want to do... not me, I'm well, I just know that having to put up with people like McCallister and Paragon isn't it at all.  I do want to help people, but not like they do it, it seemed like the people that might get hurt was an after thought to them." she said with a frown, plopping herself down on another chair.

"I know I want to get my head all working straight, Iwant to know all of what Neuro did to me, but I don't want to let that stop me from doing anything, and I know McCallister would have used it to find out exactly that, Iwant to find out, but itjust seems like the only telepaths strong enough or whatever are all like, working for Pantheon or the JE, and I don't want help from either of them.  You don't know anyone that might be able to help do you?"  she asks of the other Elite.

"I want to know exactly what he did to me, and once I know all of that, I guess we can go from there and figure out how to fix it so that what Neuro's likes doesn't keep popping up in my head.  I mean, for a minute there I almost Kissed Jun Min.  Finding out and getting me fixed is the first thing I want to do, I know that for certain.  After that, well, I guess I just want to find out as much as possible about Pantheon and the JE to see if everyone's telling the truth, I mean, I have Neuro in here telling me that everyone keeps blowing Pantheon way out of proportion, and telling me that the JE are bad, I guess I want to find out the truth for myself, if that makes sense?"  the popstar says animatedly, watching Tommy intently to see if he is really getting what she means.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Now Karen really looks uncomfortable, "N-No, I haven't ... I haven't done 'it' before, and I-I don't really know if I'll ever be able to, but-but if I can still do ... 'it' ... that might mean I could maybe someday have children..." she says, her voice just above a whisper.




Claire smiles, "I understand Karen, I do.  It isn't as wierd as you probably think it is, it is really great, once you know what you are doing, or well if they know what thy are doing, which is rare," she adds flatly.

Kal sits down, eating, "So what do you lovely ladies hav planned for today, more shopping?" he says sarcastically, "or something actually fun?"

*Kelly*

Tommy nods, "Understandable, Kelly that you want to figure out what Neuro did to you, and what effects may be left behind.  I think I might know someone, but her services do not come cheap. We are looking at a few million up front, for her services but she is discreet, professional, and can get results.  Thela Julian, she is currently stateside avoiding the registration, but I think with the right amount of money we can entice her." 

"I wouldn't say that I know exactly what I want to do though, I think there is a bit of uncertainty for everyone.  It is the way of things I suppose, but then again I never would have thought I would be where I am today, doing the things I am doing now.  But in th end the path we choose isn't fixed, it changes, it is the fate of all things," he replies placing down his glass of wine.

Tommy pauses thinking for a brief moment, "The UNJE and Pantheon are two extremes, yet they are more alike then they are different.  There goals are strangely similar but the means and methods are very different, and they wrap themselves in their own sheets of dogma and mythology.  To think either side has the answers is to be fooled into believing that the easy answers come in nicely wrapped packages of right and wrong.  You can't fall into tht trap, or you will be swept up in their madness, swept up into a confrontation of ideals, a clash of philosphies bloodier then the Crusades."

"Learn from their mistakes, their weaknesses, and you will see that the truth of the matter is more malleable then the lies either side would have you beleive to follow their cause," Tommy finishes.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 21, 2004)

"I don't care how much it costs to be better, I just want to really be me again, without memory lapses, without doing things because Neuro liked to do them, just me."  says Kelly, drinking down her wine a little quickly, relishing the warm feeling that it brought her.

"You sound so together, I don't even know half of what you just said." Kelly said, jokingly.  "But, I don't just want to believe everything the otherside says about Pantheon or the JE,  I want to find out for myself.  I mean you seem like you know an awful lot about both of them."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I don't care how much it costs to be better, I just want to really be me again, without memory lapses, without doing things because Neuro liked to do them, just me."  says Kelly, drinking down her wine a little quickly, relishing the warm feeling that it brought her.




"Consider it done," he leans back in his chair, "my aide, Mr. Smith will handle the details."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "You sound so together, I don't even know half of what you just said." Kelly said, jokingly.  "But, I don't just want to believe everything the otherside says about Pantheon or the JE,  I want to find out for myself.  I mean you seem like you know an awful lot about both of them."




"I have a unique perspective on things, I mean don't get me wrong I know that I may come off as a Justice Elite fanboy, but I am no fanatic.  Although I do enjoy giving off that illusion, it amuses me.  But you should ask yourself, what is it that they can give you, that you can't give yourself.  We are elites we can do anything, be anything, why let someone else mandate what it is that we must do, when we can take what we want in this life.  If you wantto help peopl, thn help them, stop talking about it, and just do it.  Give to charity, lobby for world piece, there is more to life then jumping into the actions fists swinging.  As it is that is a short term path to change, violence only begets more violence, but then again as elites it seems that our lives are rife with violence and conflict.  Have you not noticed how we die in the killing streets for the betterment of the world, a baseline world, that in time will be happy to be rid of us," Tommy replies bitterly.

"We can be so much more, so much more then pawns in some chess game where we are expendable, because we are not human.  Sure we elites are rare, but we are only cherished for as long as we stay useful, once our purpose ends, our existence becomes an inconvenience.  But I ramble on, and I apologize Kelly, we should be speaking of better things.  Happier things, such as your lovely company this evening," he smiles.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 21, 2004)

Ryan watches Kelly fly off in a storm of anger. _I could have handled that better,_ he thinks to himself. _Seemed like challenging her was the right idea at the time._ Ryan shrugs, and smiles at Anika. "I just didn't want to make things worse by opening my mouth again."

"I'm not sure why Kelly blames the Matrix massacre on Justice Elite. I was there, and I saw the bodies. Burn marks, from Rei's fire powers. Kelly's date, that evening." _Maybe JE isn't as worthless as I first thought. Maybe Pantheon was tipped off._

"Still, we need to decide whether to try and pressure Honor into appearing by going after his brother. While I'm in no mood to go on a field trip, I think it might be a good idea."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 21, 2004)

"I don't exactly think of it in terms of what they can do for me, but, they shouldn't, they just shouldn't put so many rules on things that people can't use their powers to help protect the people that need them. I just think that a lot of base-lines are jealous, thats why they limit us. Thats why they want to register us, sometimes I just want to go someplace where there aren't any base-lines, just Elites, then everyone would be on the same level, they wouldn't hate us, or fear us, we would be free of them, their fear, their hatred. We woudln't be limited." She says, pouring herself another glace of wine, she gives a slight start at what she had just said, her hand shaking almost enough to spill some of the wine, but she was able to control it. 

The Aerodyne disappeared as she shook her head to clear it of Neuro's encroaching influence. Its dark, its night, _this doesn't make sense, its day, I'm on the Aerodyne, and its not even noon._ But nonetheless, it is dark, it is night, and she is sitting in the corner of a burn-out building. She's wearing hand me down grey sweats that look lik they are more then 5 years old. She feels cold, but that can't be right either, she is never cold, its part of her powers. She glances up into a broken mirror, and she sees a 12 year old boy looking back at her, with mousy brown hair, and old but well cared for clothes.

_What...whats going on...who's this boy, why am I seeing this,_

She looks down and sees a dog, she isn't exactly sure, but it looks kinda like a cross between a Husky and a Collie. She, he, whoever it is, pats the dog and it licks his hand, its tail wagging playfully. The boy looks around the building nervously for a second, and then he places his hand on the dogs head, and suddenly she can feel the dogs thoughts, see what it sees, its all very disorienting.

_Is this, is this one of Neuro's memories, is he this boy? Let me out of here..._

Smiling, the little boy has the dog stand up on its hind legs with a thought, it took awhile, she could feel the boy's effort, how much it hurt, and his sense of accomplishment in getting his friend to do what he wanted. Reaching into his pocket, he gave the dog a treat, and told it in its mind that he would give him another if he would dance on his hind legs. She feels a happy laugh come from the boy and he gives the dog the treat and a hug.

"I kew you were a freak, I just didn't know how big a freak you were." Kelly hears from over her shoulder. She turns, feeling fear deep in her stomach, she knew this boy, he was a bully, and he always had a pack of other boys with him to help beat up weaker boys. Sure enough, there was a gang of of boys all watching him and sneering.

"Please.. don't, please, just let me go home." he begs, knowing whats coming, having heard how they talk about freaks, how they always brag about what they would do if they saw one going to their school.

All the boys just laugh at him, "I'm gonna enjoy this." the leader says, and then he balls up his fist and plants it in the small boys stomach. The young Neuro whimpers, not even trying to fight back, he curls up into as small of a ball as he can, he knows he can't fight back against all of them, and he can't even use his powers on humans, he is totally at the bullies mercy.

Kelly feels all the blows, each kick to the stomach, evry punch in the face... she feels all of it, and she cannot help but cry for the little boy that would grow up to be her own tormentor. She just couldn't muster up much anger at him after feeling what he had felt.

Tears well up in her eyes as she looks up at Tommy from where she is lying on the floor, curled up in a ball as Neuro had been in the memory, for thats the only thing that it could have been, and it was definitely his memory not hers. "Why...why do base-lines have to hate like that...its just not fair, those kids, they all beat up on Nuero just because he was an Elite... he was only a little kid... they hurt him soo much... they kept beating him, hurting him... just because he was an elite, thats why he was like he was... they all just kept hurting him because he was different."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 21, 2004)

"I can't see how Kelly leaving is a good thing, Star," Anika replies.  She shrugs and adds, "Maybe she'll come back after she calms down and thinks things through a bit."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I'm not sure why Kelly blames the Matrix massacre on Justice Elite. I was there, and I saw the bodies. Burn marks, from Rei's fire powers. Kelly's date, that evening."




"Because Pantheon wasn't there to kill people.  No one would have died if JE didn't show up, it's pretty easy to blame them, if indirectly."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

*Kelly*

Tommy watches Kelly lying on the ground reliving the memories of her belated mentor, Neuro.  He analyzes her words, taking in the subtle nuances of her demeanor before moving from his chair to comfort her, helping her stand.  He helps her back to her chair, “Interesting, I think I see what is going on, here...”

Tommy takes a seat next to her, “Neuro didn’t leave a fragment of himself in your mind; I think he implanted his own memories his very persona into your head, perhaps his very soul.  To pull up those kinds of memories, it is something that he could do, with his power.  He was easily a delta class elite, and quite formidable.  His specialty was controlling the mind, not only in the present, but more specifically memories, manipulating and erasing them.  He could even destroy them, from the documentation I have seen on him, he is quite dangerous, and luckily my mind is very tough to crack, a side of effect of my extreme intellect.”

“But more importantly you can’t blame the cruelty of the children on their baseline natures.  It is in our natural inclination to seek dominance over our peers.  Considering that we are descended from baselines their faults are our faults.  Its an easy decision to simply believe that baselines are the root of all evil, but that would be a gross generalization.  Besides elites are not equal among ourselves, because we will still find ways to separate ourselves, it’s in our natures.  Sad but true,” he finishes brushing the hair back from her face.

He stands and paces, “But I have contemplated what such a world would be like, if elites could make their own decisions and decide their fates for themselves.  The idea is both intriguing and terrifying at the same time.  Would it be a Utopia or a world shattering failure?”

*Anika, Mark, and Ryan*

“I have analyzed the events from that evening, and I believe that perhaps blame can be placed on both sides.  Perhaps it was not in the best interest of the patrons to attack, but considering how rare a chance like that was, Paragon did what he was trained to do.  The actual loss of life was heightened by the crash of the aerodyne after the pilot lost control of the craft, which in and of itself is suspect,” Star replies with cold monotone logic.

“I do not wish to be as paranoid as Ryan,” she smiles, “but I think Pantheon had outside help.  That help did not serve to aid in keeping the loss of life down.  In fact it only heightened it.  But that fact is often forgotten, am I wrong to believe that the crash may have played a role in the overall collateral damage?”


----------



## Agamon (Mar 21, 2004)

"But the aerodyne wouldn't have been there if Justice Elite wasn't there, right?  I'm not saying it's not Pantheon's fault, I just think JE maybe could have anticipated a lot of people dying in the attack.  I dunno.  What's done is done, it doesn't matter.  I just hope I'm never responsible for anyone dying, let alone that many people," Anika says sadly with a bit of a shiver.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Claire smiles, "I understand Karen, I do.  It isn't as wierd as you probably think it is, it is really great, once you know what you are doing, or well if they know what thy are doing, which is rare," she adds flatly.
> 
> Kal sits down, eating, "So what do you lovely ladies hav planned for today, more shopping?" he says sarcastically, "or something actually fun?"




Karen gives a halfhearted smile in reply to Claire, and still seems a a bit lost in thought when Kal returns, "Oh ... uhm ... no, no shopping today," she manages a weak smile, "but I think I know something you'd think of as fun. That training session yesterday afternoon got me thinking, if I want to get on Legacy I'm gonna have to get better at that fighting stuff and since you like butt-kicking so much, maybe you can show me a trick or two?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 21, 2004)

Kelly gratefully accepted Tommy's hand in getting up, and seating her in the couch, and when he sat himself next to her, she leaned her head against his shoulder, wanting to feel someone elses touch, wanting to feel that she wasn't as alone as Neuro had been.

"I guess..." she says as Tommy explains what he believes is happening to her.  "I just don't think I can really be mad at him.  I don't think that he would have been such a bad person if he wasn't treated so badly.  He was beat up every day buy a bunch of base-lines, every day, until hestrated to hate base-lines because of what they were doing to him." she says with a sad sigh.

"I know that not all Baselines are like that, there are good people and bad people of every type, I just well, I think it would be easier if all the base-lines were somewhere, and all the elites were somewhere else, at least then, no one would hate people and be able to hurt them just because they were born to have powers like we were.  I mean, not all Elites powers help them, I mean, my Dad runs a clinic in Washington for Elites who's powers are just too much for them, they're just scared kids, Like this one sweet little boy named Jesse, he just cannot control his powers, he isn't able to hold a solid shape for very long, so he needs a lot of special care, but he's the nicest little boy you'll ever meet.  All the time there are base-lines outside the clinic protesting, well at least there were everytime I visited all the patients there.  They were protesting a kid who needed help to be able to do things like a regular person... how can they be so full of hate, and so afraid of a sweet little boy like that?" she asks shaking her head.

"All the patients there need help in some way, they need it to try and live normal lives, and all those people do is hate them.  Those elites are just trying to get better, do they really need all of that hate just because they are different?" She asks Tommy as he stands and starts to pace.

"I don't know either whether it would be good, but trying to make a place where people wouldn't be hated because they are different can't be bad... At least I don't think so, but your the smart one, you tell me." she says in answer to his question.  "I do think it would be sort of cool to have a fresh start, where there weren't so many silly laws that were made hundreds of years ago.  It would be kind of cool to try and get right and not have so much baggage from a system that doesn't even address Elites or their powers."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2004)

*Interlude*

“Kanaka I need a status report, what is your position, currently,” Paragon’s voice over the communicator was as commanding as ever.

Kanaka sighs, as he surveys the destruction, a littered field of burning wreckage, bodies, and one elite who just would not go down.  He glances to his left and sees Redline moving into position, and replies over the communicator, “Josiah, your distracting me, I am going off-line...” he smiles as he starts to hear Paragon shouting and then the line goes dead.

Redline laughed, using their private channel, “You know he hates when you do that, he is probably screaming back at HQ, right about now.  How do you get away with it?”

“It’s a skill,” Kanaka replies as he drops from the sky a glowing beacon of energy, focusing his gaze on the elite.  His voice grew stern and forceful, “Alright, now I am going to ask you again, power down, and come peacefully, its over Rei, your not going to get away from us this time.”

Rei laughs, his mind burning with drug induced aggression and the rush of power his elite powers could inspire.  Bishop is gone, most likely dead at the hands of the UNJE, Phase is missing, and there is no one left to turn.  His body aches with agony, and although he is the last one left, he would not go down without a fight.  Perhaps it was overkill to ignite a firestorm in the business district of this small town, but it did not really matter.  They were only baselines, stupid insignificant baselines.  There screams for mercy were sad, so weak, so pathetic, it was almost funny.

Redline sent a message to Kanaka, “He has just been standing there for like five minutes, should we move in?”

“Move in, but use caution, at the slightest sign of aggression I am going to take him down.  Move!” Kanaka responds, his body coursing with energy.

Rei sees her coming, his mind finally focusing on the here and now, he lazily raised his defenses an unleashed a fiery blast from his palms towards Redline, her body phasing out instantly as she rushed right through Rei.  She skids to a stop and smirks, “Alright well I guess he isn’t as far gone as I thought.”

Rei stumbles glancing up towards Kanaka, “You want me, come get me!”

Kanaka sighs, “I gave you a chance kid,” his mind focused as energy coursed through his arm, it lashed out into a bolt of energy that slammed through Rei, ripping through his mind, and frying several of his senses.  The young elite collapses, as Kanaka walks forward.

“That makes all five dissidents, I really wished the cops would have hung back, but we were able to clear out any civilians,” Kanaka switches his public communications channel on, “Josiah this is Kanaka, threat has been-”

“KANAKA!  What the hell is your problem!  You nearly jeopardized the mission, don’t you ever do that again, or I will have your ass so fast!” Paragon’s British accented serves only to accent his growing rage.

Redline just grins, and speaks aloud, “This would be worse if he was here.”

“Oracle is here, Josiah, she is in charge of this operation, your playing observer,” Kanaka replies, “as I was saying.  All five dissidents have been neutralized, another good tip, we need to get this informant on our payroll.”

Josiah replies the calm returning to his genteel voice, “What about the target, I don’t care about the Pantheon grunts!  I want Metatron, if we can get our hands on her then we can finally break Pantheon once and for all,” Josiah replies with some edge in his voice.

Kanaka sighs, “Well she isn’t here.  Lets be thankful we kept the loss of life down, unlike the Matrix club…”

Redline winces and mouths, ‘Low blow…’

Josiah replies slowly, “I had orders, Kanaka.  Now if you have a problem with how I run things I suggest we speak about them in private.  If not then carry on, Paragon out!”

Oracle descends from the sky landing, “I would suggest you not try and anger him, Kanaka.”

“Magdalena you and I both know, that attack was a mistake, headquarters directed or not, it was stupid.  And you know it,” the Japanese elite replied barely suppressing his power.

“Oracle is right though Kanaka, Paragon is doing the best he can.  He is a good leader, you have to trust his judgment at least once, and all this in fighting is getting us nowhere, besides we won, sure we made some mistakes but Bishop got captured anyways,” Redline replied.

“Vanessa,” Kanaka sighs, “don’t take this the wrong way, I am not trying to attack Paragon.  I just wish he wasn’t so high and mighty, its like he knows stuff we don’t, and he keeps it from us for our own god, its only gotten worse in recent years.  Like why the big witch hunt for Metatron, sure she is Pantheon through and through but why the major focus?”

Oracle visibly frowns, “He has his reasons.”

The UN Defense Forces arrive and start dispensing medical care, and apprehending the elite dissidents, making sure to place power suppressors on them for their own safety.  Oracle takes a moment to brief the baseline authorities before joining her teammates in their aerodyne.

Redline lays out on the couch, and speaks furiously into the phone about her new fall line, and just how much money he stood to gain from the venture.  While Kanaka took a moment to look over the holographic images of his family, before he notices Oracle looking right at him.  He closes the image and sits up, “So back to HQ for a debrief, I suppose?”

“Unless HQ calls in otherwise,” Magdalena finds herself a seat, “Kanaka you need to relax, you are pushing yourself, harder then ever and you are becoming more and more critical of Josiah.  You know how he is, he won’t change, and your actions won’t help the matter any.”

Kanaka leans forward, “Well you would know you can read our minds, you know exactly what we are like, don’t you?”

Oracle shakes her head, “I wouldn’t know, I stopped trying to figure you two out a long time ago.  Besides I never use my powers in that way, it is unethical.  None of us have anything to hide, not even Paragon.  He is a lot of things, but he is our leader, and a good man.  Accept his faults, and move on, all this conflict will only serve to hinder us.”

“Sure,” Kanaka replies, “but when we get back, I want to know what the deal is on Metatron and what is this crap about Bishop being penned for the destruction of Mexico City?  You were in on that interrogation, you tell me, you believe it?”

“I am not sure if it matters what I believe.  The people demand justice, and he was in the vicinity of the city hours before its destruction.  But…” Oracle pauses.

“He didn’t do it.  I saw his eyes, the man is pretty messed up, but he isn’t in that kind of business, it does not fit their motives either, several elites died in that disaster.  No, he is innocent,” Kanaka replies.

“Perhaps, but there is little we can do about it,” Oracle says with a saddened look.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen gives a halfhearted smile in reply to Claire, and still seems a a bit lost in thought when Kal returns, "Oh ... uhm ... no, no shopping today," she manages a weak smile, "but I think I know something you'd think of as fun. That training session yesterday afternoon got me thinking, if I want to get on Legacy I'm gonna have to get better at that fighting stuff and since you like butt-kicking so much, maybe you can show me a trick or two?"




"Oh, sure thing Karen," he says while putting away incredible amounts of food.

Claire rolls her eyes, "Oh this will be so exciting, not..." she says, "I am not sure what it is with you Americans and wanting to fight people all the time.  Well I need to go, homework," she sighs, and waves, "talk to you later!" she winks.

Kal waves, and then turns to Karen, "Well maybe we should head to the Gym?"

*Anika, Ryan, and Mark*

Star nods, "Perhaps we should just focus on Strength, and not worry about the mistakes of the past.  Though make sure that we do not repeat them."

*Kelly*

“Neuro did his work too well, many people faced times.  Many people overcame hardship, does that mean they get free reign to kill, manipulate, and basically ruin an already dying world?  No.  In many ways, he is the worst kind of villain; the kind that makes you pities him, because he had it so bad.  Because society forced him down that path.  Pitiful, really, very pitiful, yet I cannot pity him.  That would be what he wants,” Tommy adds.

“Starting from square one?  You never start from square one when it comes to creating a new government; baggage from the old is always carried over.  It isn’t essential to segregate the world, its essential well,” he pauses, “I won’t get into that, its not important.  But your course of action although noble is misguided, we are destructive by nature, violent, and aggressive, because we as species, be that humanity or elite, are predators by and large.  We seek to dominate our environment; the only way real change is made is via that same naked cruel act of force.  But force guided by a benevolent mind is perhaps the best course of action.  It is in my mind the lesser of two evil,” Tommy smiles, “That in essence is the core of the hatred you speak of.  Uncontrolled and wild, it is the sum of our advantages and our flaws; hatred is by its very nature the one thing that separates man from beast.  It spawns itself in our aggression, ambition, and determination to succeed at all costs.”

“I may come as bitter against baselines, and indeed the hypocrisy present in established institutions is unsettling at best.  We must not forget the inherent hypocrisy in elite politics, but perhaps that is because we are so closely tied to our origins.  Our culture, as it were, is young, Kelly.  We are setting the foundations for the elites to follow, our progeny and heirs.  It isn’t as simple as claiming a nation for one’s own, that is the crux, it is the creation of a new world, one where the old failing rules are cast out, and the failure and chaos of democracy is crushed.  You see the general populace does not know what they want, you keep them happy, you keep them fed, you allow them their freedoms and they can exist in relative ignorance. But,” Tommy laughs; “now I am talking politics.  The farthest thing from my mind, at this point in time.”

He pours some more wine for Kelly, “What is on my mind, is you, Kelly.  Your beauty and talents are befitting that of royalty; it is almost divine,” he holds out his hand to her.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star adds, "It sounds like a good chance at crippling Honor's operation, but it could also be quite dangerous.  The Brass Orchid was very keen on hiring elites, and I doubt Water Margin would be any different. Mark," Star placed a hand on Mark's shoulder, "I wish I could go with you, just be safe, when you go.   I would not want to lose my swim partner."




_Swim partner? Uh, ok..._ "Alright, did we get how long he's going to be there?"



> "I doubt it Mark, she is leaving the school for good, as Ryan put it she did not get her way.  I beleive there may be more to it then that, but only Mr. McCallister and Kelly would know the whole truth, its saddening, but perhaps for the best?" she glances to Anika.




"Oh. That sucks," Mark says distractedly. _Did she find out something? Probably not. This is Kelly we're talking about._ Kelly or no, Mark didn't relish the prospect of a UN hit squad coming for her.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 22, 2004)

Kelly tries her best to follow allowing with what Tommy is saying, but she quickly finds that it is mostly over her head, she fully understands maybe every other sentence, but even then she misses parts of the big picture.  She does her best to smile and look attentive, and the wine certainly does help with the smile, she can feel warmth suffusing her body, a warmth that she can only really feel from alcohol.

She gratefully accepts the wine that Tommy pours her and takes a sip, only to start choking when she giggles at the compliment, her cheeks turning pink.  Once she gets her breathing under control, she gives Tommy another hug, this one un-steadier then the first.  She has always been a light weight when it comes to drinking and she hadn't had anything to eat in the last 8 hours, further heightening the affects of the alcohol on her body.  a thought occurs to her, and she cocks her eyebrow at him, "Only 'almost' divine?  What do I have to do to rate divinity?" she asks mischeviously, her inhibitions mostly non-existant at this point.  She takes his hand and smiles at him.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 22, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "But the aerodyne wouldn't have been there if Justice Elite wasn't there, right?  I'm not saying it's not Pantheon's fault, I just think JE maybe could have anticipated a lot of people dying in the attack.  I dunno.  What's done is done, it doesn't matter.  I just hope I'm never responsible for anyone dying, let alone that many people," Anika says sadly with a bit of a shiver.




Mark glanced at Anika as she finished. "It's not in my plans either," _At least what I know of my plans. Next week the UN might change its mind._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Only 'almost' divine?  What do I have to do to rate divinity?" she asks mischeviously, her inhibitions mostly non-existant at this point.  She takes his hand and smiles at him.




"Divinity is a fool's errand," he whispers to Kelly and kisses her sweetly on the forehead, and then guides her to a couch and lays her down, "rest now, your in no mood to be up and about, and we have quite the evening ahead of us."

Tommy excuses himself, closing the door to the cabin.

Once outside he sighs, "That was not expected," he says to Mr. Smith, the thin angular faced man sitting in the chair across from the female androids.  

Mr. Smith nods, "Sir, your genteel grace is quite refreshing."

"Perhaps," Tommy says as he paces, "either way, she could be a liability, her motives are so... so?"

"Human?" Mr. Smith replies.

"Now your mocking me," Tommy smirks.

"Not at all sir, her manner was quite pleasant if misguided," he says gesturing to the monitor on the table which observes the cabin, Kelly is currently sleeping in.

"VSC is making a push now to get their AI tech out the door, it's pathetic.  I got a look at the unveiling, its unimaginative, and a waste of computing power," he caresses the cheek of one of his androids, "it lacks the grace and lethal beauty of my creations."

"Of course sir," Mr. Smith replies observing the young elite, "but VSC's designs may win big in the America's, its cheaper, although overall less effective."

"That is fine, continue ahead as planned," Tommy glances to the monitor, "there is little that can stop me now.  Its funny, the Institute will have forty of my creations on staff for added security, how amusing.  But it makes me wonder... Do you think power corrupts, Mr. Smith?"

Mr. Smith nods, "Of course sir."

Tommy just smiles, observing the monitor, "I can't say I disagree."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 22, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _Swim partner? Uh, ok..._ "Alright, did we get how long he's going to be there?"




"Who knows.  That's why we should let McCallister know what we're doing, and then go and do it, the sooner, the better," Anika tells Mark.  "I'd better go change," she says, looking down at herself.  "These aren't really good 'kicking butt' clothes."


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 22, 2004)

"So much for having a day off," Ryan grumbles. "I hope we qualify for overtime," he quips, attempting to shift the mood from the destruction at the Matrix and Kelly's treachery to their enjoyable job. _Now that Kelly's gone, we should be sure to hire Charles ourselves. If the UN won't approve the expense, I'll see if I can do it myself. I need some merchandising deals. _

"Should we see about getting a flight to Bangkok? I'll go tell Mr. McCallister about our information and plans. Who's going with us to Thailand," Ryan queries, before turning to knock once on the office door.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Should we see about getting a flight to Bangkok? I'll go tell Mr. McCallister about our information and plans. Who's going with us to Thailand," Ryan queries, before turning to knock once on the office door.




Star thinks, "Well if it is not too much trouble, perhaps I can go with you, I have never been and I would like to experience it, unless you think I would get in the way."

Just before Ryan knocks the door opens, standing there is Mr. McCallister with his customary cane, "I heard, Mark its up to you, this is more important then the meeting, if you want to go, then give me the go ahead and I can have your team out of here in under an hour, though I reccomend taking only the members you think you will need, the UNJE may have some plans for the rest, purely PR stuff."

He waits for Mark's reply.

_I.E. pick active players to save me the trouble of having to RP a bunch of NPC's, although Yoshi is fine, since he is sooo much fun.  Not sure on John, he has been absent, even though his mental powers could be useful.  Them is the breaks..._


----------



## Agamon (Mar 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star thinks, "Well if it is not too much trouble, perhaps I can go with you, I have never been and I would like to experience it, unless you think I would get in the way."




"Get in the way?  Don't be silly," Anika says.  She grabs Star's hand and pulls her along with her.  "C'mon, you better change, too.  Don't want anyone mistaking you for an underaged prostitute."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Just before Ryan knocks the door opens, standing there is Mr. McCallister with his customary cane, "I heard, Mark its up to you, this is more important then the meeting, if you want to go, then give me the go ahead and I can have your team out of here in under an hour, though I reccomend taking only the members you think you will need, the UNJE may have some plans for the rest, purely PR stuff."
> 
> He waits for Mark's reply.




"Ok, let's get out of here. I'll take [insert full list of active players, plus Yoshi, here]." Mark turns to Star and considers for a moment. "And is it ok if we take Star along for the ride?" _By which I mean to help kick ass, but if you want to pretend she's only along for the ride we can say it's a surprise when she opens up on Strength._

He looks expectantly at McCallister.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Oh, sure thing Karen," he says while putting away incredible amounts of food.
> 
> Claire rolls her eyes, "Oh this will be so exciting, not..." she says, "I am not sure what it is with you Americans and wanting to fight people all the time.  Well I need to go, homework," she sighs, and waves, "talk to you later!" she winks.
> 
> Kal waves, and then turns to Karen, "Well maybe we should head to the Gym?"




"Where do you keep putting that?" Karen wonders out loud, watching Kal putting away plate after plate.

"Hey, it's not that I want to fight, I just want to get better at it," Karen replies, " See you later."

"Sure, if you're sure, you've finished eating," Karen smiles.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Ok, let's get out of here. I'll take [insert full list of active players, plus Yoshi, here]." Mark turns to Star and considers for a moment. "And is it ok if we take Star along for the ride?" _By which I mean to help kick ass, but if you want to pretend she's only along for the ride we can say it's a surprise when she opens up on Strength._
> 
> He looks expectantly at McCallister.




Mr. McCallister glances to Star and then back to Mark, "Sure Star can play observer, I am actually interested to see how one of Tommy's creations will act in the field.  Forty of his androids will be deployed here within the week, so I am quite curious to see how effective they are."

Star glances to Anika following along puzzled, "Underaged prostitute?  Is this what they wear?" she looks at her clothes.

Mr. McCallister smiles, "By the way your uniforms are ready, they are pretty much similar to what you had on during the tests, just with a large garish red L on them, with the UNJE underneath.  They will be on the aerodyne, I figured you would agree, so report out to the garage, and head to the second floor your ride will be waiting."

"It will be a pain in the ass having to explain why your not there for the meeting, but I wouldn't worry too much.  I would have to explain why certain programs were not enacted right away here, with all the craziness going on it slipped my mind.  Dr. Hudabo won't be happy, and neither will Paragon, but I can live with that," he says to Mark, "now get out of here, you got real work to do.  Good luck Legacy, your ready for this."

*Karen*

"I don't know Karen, I am not quite sure where it goes, but I think I am good till lunch," Kal replies, "so lets get out of here, and head to the gym.  I mean from your look, you look pretty strong, all you need is probably some combat training, if Danger Girl was here she could really bring you up to speed, she knows like seven types of martial arts!"

The two make their way towards the Gym, and spot Jimmy already there lifting enough weight to easily be a house with ease, he slams the weight down, and sits up, "Well if it isn't Kal, you basatard, where the hell you been, I don't have my spotter, you jackass," he punches Kal in the shoulder.

Kal shrugs, "Shut up, I had to eat, this is my girl... my friend... I mean my girlfriend, Karen," he gestures to Karen.

"Damn your dating the crystal babe, not bad, I guess," Jimmy replies, "so I guess you and that blue skinned chick are not an item?"

"No, not at all," Kal laughs, glancing to Karen.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> "I don't know Karen, I am not quite sure where it goes, but I think I am good till lunch," Kal replies, "so lets get out of here, and head to the gym.  I mean from your look, you look pretty strong, all you need is probably some combat training, if Danger Girl was here she could really bring you up to speed, she knows like seven types of martial arts!"
> 
> ...




"Hi Jimmy, wasn't it? You two workout together often?" Karen greets Jimmy, "I'd prefer Karen over 'crystal babe'," she frowns when Aris is mentioned, but smiles at Kal when he glances her way, "Kal was gonna show me some combat basics and I wanted to find out how strong I really am."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Hi Jimmy, wasn't it? You two workout together often?" Karen greets Jimmy, "I'd prefer Karen over 'crystal babe'," she frowns when Aris is mentioned, but smiles at Kal when he glances her way, "Kal was gonna show me some combat basics and I wanted to find out how strong I really am."





Jimmy smirks, "Sure thing crystal babe.  So your like going to teach your girl how to fight, wouldn't that mean you would need to know how to fight, yourself?"

Kal laughs smugly, "Dude I could kick your ass any day of the week."

"Whatever, no one in this school is tough enough to take me down, no one," Jimmy replies.

Kal waves, "Excuse me, I got stuff to do, catch you later Jimmy," he motions for Karen to follow, "alright so what do you want to know?"


----------



## Samnell (Mar 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. McCallister glances to Star and then back to Mark, "Sure Star can play observer, I am actually interested to see how one of Tommy's creations will act in the field.  Forty of his androids will be deployed here within the week, so I am quite curious to see how effective they are."




_Forty Stars?!_ "Uh, ok. Mark blinked.



> Star glances to Anika following along puzzled, "Underaged prostitute?  Is this what they wear?" she looks at her clothes.




Mark opened his mouth and quickly thought better of mentioning how he didn't know any underage prostitutes with enough money to dress like Star did.



> "It will be a pain in the ass having to explain why your not there for the meeting, but I wouldn't worry too much.  I would have to explain why certain programs were not enacted right away here, with all the craziness going on it slipped my mind.  Dr. Hudabo won't be happy, and neither will Paragon, but I can live with that," he says to Mark, "now get out of here, you got real work to do.  Good luck Legacy, your ready for this."




"Ok," Mark turns to his friends. Why don't we take about fifteen minutes to get ready and do whatever and meet in the garage?" Without waiting for an answer mark looked vaguely towards the ceiling and continued, "SARAH, page Yoshi and let him he's going to Bangkok and needs to meet us in the garage in fifteen."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2004)

*Kelly*

_1510 local time, Venice Italy_

Kelly comes to, as the aerodyne lands, she hears the door open, and sees Mr. Smith.  He bows his head, “Madam, Mr. McKain is waiting for you in the suite, the key card is on the table.  He did not wish to disturb you madam, he apologizes if you are not pleased by his actions.”

“I will escort you down madam, once you are ready,” he says.  Once Kelly has gathered her things, he leads her off the plane and can see that they are standing on a high rise, obviously a new construction overlooking the city.  She also spots the two androids standing guard on the deck, not moving perfectly still, it is eerie.

Mr. Smith leads her to an elevator with clear glass sides, and they descend two floors, which opens into a large reception room, with a single star android watching the chamber.  Mr. Smith walks up to a set of oaken double doors on the opposite side of the room, he gestures for Kelly to use the key, the door slides open and the interior is perhaps elegant, modern, and decidedly European all at once.

Tommy steps out from behind a wall, still in his custom tuxedo, with a smile as he tucks a phone away, “Ah, you are awake Kelly, welcome to my home away from home.  You can stay for as long as you like, and I have been told that the help I promised you would be here in the morning.  So everything is set,” he says with a smile.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 23, 2004)

Kelly yawms groggily as she wakes up, rubbing at her eyes with the back of her hand before sitting up and looking about, for a moment wondering where she was until she noticed Smith.  She gives him a slightly embarressed smile, she didn't need sleep, so she had to have passed out from the wine, not something to be proud of.

"No, its ok, he didn't do anything wrong, he's been a complete gentleman." she rushes to assure Smith.  She collects her belongings, and takes the key that Tommy had left for her, simply holdingit in her hand as her leather pants didn't have any pockets.

As they are passing the two Star Bots, she cannot help but ask the butler, "Are they always so still?  Its kind of weird, at least Star seems human enough, or she tries to at any rate."  she shrugs and continues on through the elevator, looking around curiously at the sky rise.  When needed she uses her key to enter.  When Tommy steps out and tell hers the news, she smiles at him gratefully and hugs him.

"I can't thank you enough for all this, I really don't want to just go home right now, there most likely wont be anyone there, Mom is in D.C. with her Clinic, and lord knows where Daddy is doing his inventing."  she says, genuinely grateful, at least with Tommy she knows he isn't being nice to her for her money or her fame, he already has both for himself in far greater amounts, it seemed to her as if he actually cared for her, a rare thing for her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> As they are passing the two Star Bots, she cannot help but ask the butler, "Are they always so still?  Its kind of weird, at least Star seems human enough, or she tries to at any rate."




Mr. Smith replies, "Well Madam, it is my understanding that, Mister McKain created these models to be explicitly obedient, and disciplined.  They do not possess an emotional engine as he calls it.  They are guided by cold logic and their prime directives."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I can't thank you enough for all this, I really don't want to just go home right now, there most likely wont be anyone there, Mom is in D.C. with her Clinic, and lord knows where Daddy is doing his inventing."  she says, genuinely grateful, at least with Tommy she knows he isn't being nice to her for her money or her fame, he already has both for himself in far greater amounts, it seemed to her as if he actually cared for her, a rare thing for her.




Tommy blushes, "It really is no big deal Kelly, we elites have to stick together right?  I mean you have always been nice to me, you even let me down quite easy for the dance.  Most girls would have been much ruder, I know I am not popular like Billy, tough like Jimmy, or androgenously beautiful like Mark.  Though Mark is really cool, he is my best friend afterall."

Tommy walks to the balcony overlooking the city of Venice, "It is just nice to have good company.  I mean I am not asking you to like date or anything, I know you are much too popular for that, I mean your career, your persona, you wouldn't want to be seen with someone like me," he smirks, "but I would appreciate your friendship, it is dear to me."


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 23, 2004)

"15 minutes? Talk about a tight schedule. You know, not all of us are as inhumanly fast as you Mark. So now there's like several dozen Stars running around? Isn't that illegal?" _I mean, one robot is okay, but if you make enough of them to start producing each other, and with each robot having the power of a Beta class Elite..._

"If we have 15 minutes, I'd better go hurry. How long do you think we'll have to stay to catch this guy?"


----------



## Samnell (Mar 23, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "If we have 15 minutes, I'd better go hurry. How long do you think we'll have to stay to catch this guy?"




"Don't know. We're just trying to get him so we can draw Honor out, right? So however long it takes to find the guy and get him under control."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 23, 2004)

"Look, I guess I just take my image way to seriously sometimes, my agent really gets mad if I don't.  But, he, he works for me, not the other way around, I, well, who I want to date is my business, not anyone elses."  she says, smiling at him.  She follows him out to the balcony and breathes in the sights of the city.

"Tommy, I'd be happy to be seen with you, I was just being silly.  I'm sorry about the dance, that was kind of mean of me, will you forgive me for it?" she asks, feeling bad about what she had said to him seeing as how he was doing so much just to help her, it seemed like he really cared, and you shouldn't say things that hurt the feelings of your friends.

She gave him a friendly smile and called the winds up around her, lifting her up to stand on the balcony railing.  "This is so beautiful here, I can really see why you picked this place."  she said, basking in the glow of the sun, the feel of the wind.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 23, 2004)

Anika rolls her eyes and giggles at Star's remark.  "It was a joke, silly.  Gods, fifteen minutes, we'll have to do our best Mark impression.  See you in a bit, guys," she says, before racing back to her room to get ready.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 23, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jimmy smirks, "Sure thing crystal babe.  So your like going to teach your girl how to fight, wouldn't that mean you would need to know how to fight, yourself?"
> 
> Kal laughs smugly, "Dude I could kick your ass any day of the week."
> 
> ...




Karen frowns at the macho-interchange between Kal and Jimmy, but keeps her thoughts to herself.

"What do I want to know? I ... uhm ... want to ... uhm ... be able to defend myself," It's obvious she doesn't really know what it is she wants to train, other than 'I want to learn to fight'.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2004)

*Karen*

Kal smirks, “Well if you want to learn how to fight,” he walks out to one of the practice mats, then punch me.  Right in the face, let me see what you got?  I mean, if you can hit me, that is the first step.  Then well I am going to try and hit you, cause well you have to know how to not get hit, its pretty simple premise, but it can get fairly advanced quickly.”

Kal cocks his head, “Sound simple enough?”

*Kelly*

“Consider yourself forgiven,” he says, “whenever you are ready to go eat, just let me know, I have a standing table, easier then trying to get a reservation.”

Mr. Smith steps out on the balcony, “Mister McKain, is there anything else you need sir?”

“No, I can handle it from here, thank you,” Tommy replies.

“Then I shall retire sir, madam it was a pleasure to meet you,” he bows his head and then leaves.

Tommy turns back to Kelly, and takes her hand, “So what should we do after we eat?  Have anything special you would like to do?”

*The Legacy Aerodyne*

It’s strange, it’s just like in the Black Room with the simulation, and the aerodyne is exactly the same.  The uniforms are neatly folded in lockers with each member’s name on them, tailored to their specifications but each is predominately black with a large red L on the breast, and UNJE underneath.

It is comfortable and along with the uniforms, you are provided with shades, which act as communicators and mini-computers allowing you to send information to one another, or relay information to a terminal.

Yoshi stretches in his black body suit with his customary bandanna, and yawns, “Dude it is way too early to try and fight crime?  Couldn’t we wait till like two or something, I mean, ouch, I still have a hangover…”  He turns to Ryan, “But at least Cassie finally gave it up, dude, it was worth the wait,” he smirks.

Star cocks her head, “What is it that she gave up, did she have something you…” she pauses, “oh,” and blushes, “uh, congratulations?” she looks to Anika somewhat confused, “that is the right thing to say, yes?”

*At the 1000 UNJE Planning Meeting*

“So we are just missing one, Bryant?” Josiah replies his eyes scanning the room.

Mr. McCallister nods, “Mark could not make it, he has other plans, like tracking down a Brass Orchid criminal and bringing them to justice.  I felt that took precedence over something as trivial as this meeting.”

Josiah bristles, “I was told he would be here, he isn’t exactly the most reliable elite, he has a history of drug abuse, and worse.  You really think he won’t say anything?” 

Dr. Hudabo clears his throat, “He has a good job, and he is respected, he won’t mess that up.  His loyalty is bought, part and parcel, though I can’t say that for everyone,” he says with a glance to Mr. McCallister.

Josiah nods, “That was my next subject, the control period for the Mudaba Adin Institute is over, Bryant.  Yet you have repeatedly refused to administer the treatments.  Or as your report says, forgotten…”

Mr. McCallister nods, “We have had some difficulties, Josiah.  With the attacks on our students and training the team, there just has not been any time to get everything done.  Dr. Hudabo is busy with his research, its not exactly feasible at this time, besides Dr. McTaggert has alerted me that some of the students may suffer serious reactions to the treatment, due to their chemical make up.  I can’t in good conscious go ahead with something that would harm my students.”

Order, the leader of Justice Elite: Beta wrinkled her nose, “So you’re just willfully disobeying the orders as they were set down?”  She is a tall Amazonian woman with long blonde hair and a stern face, and to anyone but Mr. McCallister her gaze would be unsettling.

“Excuse me?” Mr. McCallister replies.

Order opens her mouth but Josiah speaks, “Alright Bryant, I will play your little game.  You have 30 days to get the program underway, the council is getting anxious, and wants to curb the population as much as possible.  I can’t blame them; many of these new elites are a danger to themselves and the public.  They are not like us, they don’t have the same kind of morals and dedication to use their abilities for the right causes.  If we have to remove the chafe, then we will.  We are the good guys after all.”

“Sure, we are the angels.  We can pave the road to hell with our good intentions.  I mean at least it is paved right?  But whom do we answer to, if we are not doing the right thing?  You’re so involved about protecting the future; I have to wonder who is going to protect the now?  You are crazy if you think I am just going to stand by and do nothing, I am guilty enough as it is.  There is blood on my hands I can’t wash off; I thought maybe I was doing the right thing till I saw what we are really doing.  Legacy trusts me, the students trust me, I can’t betray them, not like this,” Mr. McCallister replies.

“Bryant, don’t be a fool,” Josiah barks at him.

“I have been a fool for a long time, Paragon.  But not any longer, consider this my resignation.  It has been a pleasure gentlemen, well not really,” Mr. McCallister replies coolly.

“Fine, but if you walk out that door, I cannot be held accountable for what may or may not happen to you, Raptor…” Josiah replies.

“Raptor is dead, besides if I don’t make it to my office, I left explicit instructions on just how to disseminate the information I know.  You may not want to detain me, I have fourteen minutes and twenty-eight seconds to go,” Mr. McCallister replies glancing down to his watch.

“Cute, this isn’t over,” Josiah replies.

“Of course not,” Bryant says as he exits the door.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 23, 2004)

John and Sarah make their way to the cafeteria for some breakfast after her ordeal with the coma and her out of body experience to Ryan.  They walk through the food line, picking out typical breakfast foods; bacon, eggs, pancakes, milk and juice.  They find a table, sit and eat.  "Ya know.  I was thinking maybe we should tell to Ju Min or Dr. Hudabo about what you saw of the future concerning Ryan and this Overseer.  They may be able to help."


----------



## Aenion (Mar 23, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Kal smirks, “Well if you want to learn how to fight,” he walks out to one of the practice mats, then punch me.  Right in the face, let me see what you got?  I mean, if you can hit me, that is the first step.  Then well I am going to try and hit you, cause well you have to know how to not get hit, its pretty simple premise, but it can get fairly advanced quickly.”
> 
> Kal cocks his head, “Sound simple enough?”




"I-I have to hit you? In the face?" she looks sceptical for a moment, "Are you sure, I'm still made of stone you know."

If he encourages her, she will punch him, but pull her punch a lot, she is very unwilling to harm Kal.

+7 to hit, +4 Stun


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 23, 2004)

Ryan, already dressed in the black Legacy uniform, sets down a hastily packed duffel bag with a shirt sleeve hanging out, containing a few changes of clothes and essential toiletries. "They certainly don't build these things cheap, do they?" he asks, impressed by the luxury and functionality of the Aerodyne. Donning his sunglasses, he grins. "How do I look? It would be cool if we could get some nightvision installed in these things as well, assuming there's room what with all the gizmos and all. Anyone know how to work these things?"

Ryan was about to voice an opinion on the tactical situation, wishing that John were here. _A few nice mental attacks while Mark and I distract him would remove his smile real quickly,_ he thinks. _But no, he has to play nursemaid to his crazy girlfriend, who we could also use right here._ His strategic planning was interrupted by Yoshi's crass bragging.

Ryan looks at Yoshi. _What a jerk. I hope Cassie wasn't dumb enough to sleep with him. Just because someone buys you nice things, even a yacht, doesn't mean he likes you. Am I the only one who thinks Yoshi is taking advantage of an amnesiac girl? I mean, she's crazy, like the rest of us, but at least she's nice. And I still haven't forgotten what Yoshi said to me two days ago.

He will pay for that. _

While processing this information, this, Ryan  evenly states, "Congratulations. Another notch on your gun, eh?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2004)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> John and Sarah make their way to the cafeteria for some breakfast after her ordeal with the coma and her out of body experience to Ryan.  They walk through the food line, picking out typical breakfast foods; bacon, eggs, pancakes, milk and juice.  They find a table, sit and eat.  "Ya know.  I was thinking maybe we should tell to Jun Min or Dr. Hudabo about what you saw of the future concerning Ryan and this Overseer.  They may be able to help."




_"I don't want their help, there is little they can do to help me, and they wouldn't even begin to understand how to help me.  It isn't their fault though, this is beyond anything that any of us have experienced,"_ Sarah thinks back to John, _"I doubt even you could understand what has happened to me."_

*Karen*

**POW!**

Kal does not flinch, and looks at Karen quizzically, "Is that it?"  He starts laughing, "Oh my god, you need some help, I thought you would be stronger then that, you don't have to worry about hurting me, I am much tougher then I look.  But if that is all you have, you might not want to pick any fights any time soon."

Kal turns around, "Alright, I think you are a little scared, but don't worry, I will go easy on you.  I need to assess your fighting abilities though, so this may hurt a little..."

_*Initiative:* Kal 15, Karen 11

*Round 1*_

Kal spins and slams a fist right into Karen's chest surprising her, and knocking her off her back twenty feet, but she is able to keep her footing. He smirks, "Not bad, come on..." he motions.

_Kal rolled a strike of 19, Karen made a Damage save of 13, she takes one stun hit._

*The Legacy Aerodyne*

Yoshi grins, "Damn right," he says to Ryan, and acts like he is blowing off a smoking gun, "sealed the deal last night, a little dancing, a little win, a little charm, and a whole lot of Yoshi," he winks.

He gestures to Anika, "I am sure you and Anika are hot in the sack, I mean come on, for some reason she seems to be all over you.  I know you're not a wuss, so what is the deal man?  Saving yourself for marriage?"

Star watches the conversation with a quizzical look, "Is this a major accomplishment?" she says to Anika, "does sex mean that much to boys?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 23, 2004)

Kelly rotates in mid-air, moving off of the railing and just floating in the open air facing Tommy.  She smiles when he tells her that she is forgiven.  "Well, all I have to do is get changed and we can go, I mean, I haven't had anything since dinner last night, so I am kind of ravenous."  she tells him, grinning and patting her exposed tummy to emphasize her point.  She gives him a hug before foating over his head and back inside to her bag.  "I'll be ready in a moment, just going to change," she tells him. opening up her back pack and pulling out the case thar her Renoir custom is in.  She looks out and smiles at him before stepping to the side, out of view of the balcony and changing into the red, slinky, low cut dress.  A pair of red velvet calf-high boots, and a ruby pendant worth $150,000 completed the outfit.

Another minute and a half for make-up and lipstick, and she was back out onto the balcony with Tommy, ready to go.  "So how do I look?  Good enough for the resturant?" she asks him, doing a slow turn in place to show off her dress and figure.  

"I really don't know whats around here, cubs or anything, so I leave after dinner totally up to you."  she tells him, smiling at him, slipping her hand into his.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Another minute and a half for make-up and lipstick, and she was back out onto the balcony with Tommy, ready to go.  "So how do I look?  Good enough for the restaurant?" she asks him, doing a slow turn in place to show off her dress and figure.




"Awesome, but we never doubted how beautiful you were, that was always a given," Tommy replies with a smile.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I really don't know what’s around here, cubs or anything, so I leave after dinner totally up to you."  she tells him, smiling at him, slipping her hand into his.




He smiles, leading her back out of the suite, and into the clear elevator going down.  He sighs, "You do know that, if you continue to be so sweet to me, I may just grow accustomed to having you around, which could in turn grow into something akin to a bond.  Or in short, well, a couple."

Kelly glances to the window and sees three reflections in the clear glass, Tommy, herself and Phase.  The elevator stops jarringly, and Tommy stumbles, the ghostly elite has her twin pistols out and her arms reach through the glass, pointed at each of you, "It is nice to see you again, traitor..." she spits at Tommy.

She glances to Kelly, "I would suggest you not get any ideas, or Tommy McKain will die, unlike you, he is quite susceptible to my pistols."

Tommy glares at the woman, but says nothing.  The elevator is about halfway down the tower, but is still perhaps, over 100 feet above the ground.  And the city streets and canals far below.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 23, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> **POW!**
> 
> ...




Karen makes no sound when Kal hits her, having no wind to be knocked out of her, her insecure look becomes more determined, "Okay then, if you're sure." _Just think he's Kensei, that should make it easier after what he did to my eyes yesterday,_ she thinks with a smirk.

She easily closes the 20 feet between them with a single leap straight towards Kal, striking him square in the chest with all her strength.

+7 to hit, +12S


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen makes no sound when Kal hits her, having no wind to be knocked out of her, her insecure look becomes more determined, "Okay then, if you're sure." _Just think he's Kensei, that should make it easier after what he did to my eyes yesterday,_ she thinks with a smirk.
> 
> She easily closes the 20 feet between them with a single leap straight towards Kal, striking him square in the chest with all her strength.
> 
> +7 to hit, +12S




_Karen rolls  total roll of 21 to strike, and hits.  Kal rolls an 8, and then uses  VP to reroll and gets a total roll of 18.  He is fine, and takes no damage._

Karen slams her crystalline fist into Kal's chest, and causes him to brace for the blow, and then lash out by trying to grab her, and engage in a grapple!  But his strike misses, as Karen ducks back from his attack.

_*Round 2:* Kal rolls an attack of 15 and misses his attack completely._


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2004)

Kelly grins at the compliment, "You sure know how to make a girl feel good, a trip to Italy, Dinner, Letting me stay in this beautiful High-rise, telling me how beautiful I am... keep it up and we'll definitely be a couple." she tells him, hugging him again and then giving him a kiss.

Kelly gasps in surprise when Phase shows up, it was the last thing she had expected, and it was totally ruining the date...er, whatever it was that she and Tommy were having.  "Can't you just like leave us alone or something?" she asks the assassin squeezing Tommy's hand for reassurance.

_She's right, Tommy doesn't have any powers to help defend him Like I do, and I'm not even sure that my air shield is even enough to protect me from someone as powerful as Phase... What can I do? she can probably pull the trigger faster then I could bring up my force-field around both me and Tommy.  Man, Tommy is a super-brain, doesn't he plan for stuff like this? _She wonders to herself.

Her body unconsciously tenses up and she tries to think of anything she can do to get the drop on the Elite terrorist.

OOC: Kelly will use a hp on the Initiative check if she scores a total of 14 or Lower.  If she wins initiative, she'll take a 5 foot step putting her between Tommy and Phase, and put up her force-field of air around herself.  Then she'll use extra effort to include Tommy into her force field.  Finally she'll use heroic surge to attack phase with +7(8L) Lightning with Fatigue, Area, and Snare.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly grins at the compliment, "You sure know how to make a girl feel good, a trip to Italy, Dinner, Letting me stay in this beautiful High-rise, telling me how beautiful I am... keep it up and we'll definitely be a couple." she tells him, hugging him again and then giving him a kiss.
> 
> Kelly gasps in surprise when Phase shows up, it was the last thing she had expected, and it was totally ruining the date...er, whatever it was that she and Tommy were having.  "Can't you just like leave us alone or something?" she asks the assassin squeezing Tommy's hand for reassurance.
> 
> ...




Kelly tries to act but Phase is much faster, her ghost pistols fire, slamming into Kelly first in her shoulder, spinning her, then the back, causing her slam against the far glass wall of the elevator causing it to shake violently.

_*Initiative:* Phase 22, Kelly 22, Tommy 11; Phase spent a VP this round, making 2 for me this issue, to get the initiative rerolled.  She rolled a 17 and a 26 to strike Kelly, and Kelly spent a Hero point to reroll an 8 damage save.  She takes 2 Lethal injuries and is stunned for next round._

Kelly is bleeding, as Tommy’s rage cracks a latent uncontrolled power and a powerful pulse of energy burst forth from him as he screams, “KELLY!” the energy totally shuts down Kelly’s powers, but more importantly Phase becomes solid.  Her arms still through the glass window, drop to the floor with the pistols and blood on both sides of the window as Kelly watches the Charlie class elite fall down towards the streets below, slamming into the water with a loud splash…

_Tommy uses hi uncontrolled Neutralize power, which has the Neutralizing Field extra.  Both Kelly and Phase fail their Will saves.  But obviously Phase got the worse of it, solidifying in solid glass and severing her arms._

Tommy holds Kelly close, “Kelly, Kelly?!”


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Legacy Aerodyne*
> 
> It’s strange, it’s just like in the Black Room with the simulation, and the aerodyne is exactly the same.  The uniforms are neatly folded in lockers with each member’s name on them, tailored to their specifications but each is predominately black with a large red L on the breast, and UNJE underneath.
> 
> ...




James and Kiyana enter the Aerodyne together, talking quickly (if anyone was looking they were holding hands before the boarded but James raises an eyebrow to here and lets go of her hand before anyone else can see them… at least that is his hope). James goes to the lockers and opens his "*Woa, these are great...*" 

After getting dressed (and watching Kiyana while she puts hers on... I assume we put them on "over" our normal cloths and don't get undressed her on the plane) they will head over and sit by Ryan and say "*Hear there was some excitement yesterday...what's up with that Kelly girl?? Did she leave or something? Not that I was a fan of her music or anything, and well I never did talk with her what with all the investigations and everything that we were suppose to do? So who is this guy we are after? Mark going to give us a team, pre-strike briefing or something?*" James rambles on a bit until interrupted by Ryan or anyone else…


----------



## Agamon (Mar 24, 2004)

Anika, dressed in her uniform, nods at Ryan.  "Looking good." she says with a smile.  She looks herself over, "Very sleek, and more comfy than I thought it'd be.  I like the shades, shows we mean business," she adds, puuting the glasses on with a chuckle.

Seeing James and Kiyana board the aerodyne, she says, "Hey, guys.  You missed our little trip yesterday.  Yeah, Kelly's gone, she didn't get her way.  S'okay, though, if she wants to be that way, she can.  We still have Thor on our side if we need a change in weather," she adds with a wink.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star cocks her head, “What is it that she gave up, did she have something you…” she pauses, “oh,” and blushes, “uh, congratulations?” she looks to Anika somewhat confused, “that is the right thing to say, yes?”




Anika, a look of disdain on her face, shakes her head.  "No, something more like, 'Quit acting like she's some kinda animal whose head now adorns your wall, pig,' would be more appropriate..." she says, giving Yoshi a look of disgust.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi grins, "Damn right," he says to Ryan, and acts like he is blowing off a smoking gun, "sealed the deal last night, a little dancing, a little win, a little charm, and a whole lot of Yoshi," he winks.
> 
> He gestures to Anika, "I am sure you and Anika are hot in the sack, I mean come on, for some reason she seems to be all over you.  I know you're not a wuss, so what is the deal man?  Saving yourself for marriage?"
> 
> Star watches the conversation with a quizzical look, "Is this a major accomplishment?" she says to Anika, "does sex mean that much to boys?"




Anika's face starts turning red, whether from embarrassment or anger is not quite clear.  "Hey, you guys want to talk about your _conquests_, can you save it for the locker room?  Thanks." she says, punctuating the last word.  She turns to Star, saying loud enough for all to hear, "I dunno, Star.  Though, aside from what he might be able to blow his cash on next, I'm sure it's _all_ that Yoshi thinks about."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2004)

Kelly screams in pain, as the first bullet rips through her shoulder and out the other side, spinning her about.  She lets out another scream as she feels herself being thrown forward into the side of the elevator.  The popstar slides down the elevator doors leaving a line of her own blood thats coming from her chest and shoulder.  She falls in a crumpled heap at Tomm'ys feet looking up at Phase and the guns that had already killed her once, and just might do so again in if they hadn't done so already.

She was already starting to go numb, she tried to focus, tried to call lightning, snow, something, but the immediateness if the pain was stunning, she couln't concentrate, all she could do was watch as Tommy screamed her name, and feel her powers disappear, drained by Tommy's burst of power.  She feels a thump and is sprayed with even more blood as Phase's severed arms drop on her.

"Wha... whats..." is all that she manages to murmur as she watchs the Elite that had killed Neuro fall to her own death.  When Tommy hugs her to him she gives him a weak smile.  Relieved that the danger to her and Tommy is over, she lets the darkness come over her and slips into unconsciousness in Tommy's arms.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 24, 2004)

_Fifteen minutes. Stupid idea._ Mark spend two of it getting to his new room, but once inside realized he had no intention of going to Bangkok in his school uniform. Not after McCallister went and specifically said they had uniforms on the aerodyne. He hurriedly walked down to the garage and fished his out of the locker with his name on it. 

Holding up the seemingly too small bodysuit, Mark smiled to himself. _Could probably get this on in about a twentieth of a second._ He experimentally stretched the fabric. _Well it wouldn't tear._ Mark tossed the uniform into the air and his hands blurred as he reached for his collar, but stopped abruptly and reversed course and caught the uniform with his left hand before it could fall more than a quarter- a centimeter. _Using metric now._ Remembering the sight of a neat row of buttons embedded into his wall Mark took the uniform back to his new room to change.

With five minutes down, Mark peeled off his clothes and donned his Legacy uniform. He looked at his swimsuit, sitting where he'd laid it out on his bed for the swim he desperately needed maybe an hour ago. Mark didn't know when he stopped needing a swim, but he felt no urge to go anymore. Donning his shades, he looked himself over in the mirror. _Looking good. In charge, even._

Mark turned to leave for the aerodyne again and just made it out his door when he realized he might be in Bangkok for more than just a day. _I could just wear the uniform- Bad idea._ Mark sighed and went back into his room to hurriedly pack. 

_Swimsuit. Swimsuit. Black and red jersey. White and blue jersey. Running shorts._ Mark looked up and realized except for school uniforms he didn't have anything besides his dance clothes and stuff for sports except for the rather grimey and torn pants and too-small t-shirt he'd come to the school in. Sighing again, he threw in two days of school uniforms and tossed his tank top on top. _Ok. Set._

Mark took up his bag, threw in a toothbrush, and made for the aerodyne with four minutes to go and feeling very satisfied with his ability to pack most of the contents of his bag in the time between throwing his bag at the ceiling and it hitting the floor. Smiling, he took his time walking to the aerodyne and found most of the others already in place.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika's face starts turning red, whether from embarrassment or anger is not quite clear.  "Hey, you guys want to talk about your _conquests_, can you save it for the locker room?  Thanks." she says, punctuating the last word.




"What conquests?" Mark asked, smiling, as he walked into the conversation.

"Yoshi, glad you made it," he clapped his friend on the shoulder.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 24, 2004)

Cassie finishes up her post work out shower and as she towels her hair off she sits down at her terminal and opens it up. thinking to what she heard at the mall in the ad,she types in a query about that. 

Another window is opened to check out some of the civil liberties message boards she has gotten around to reading on the process of the registration act and another for her email program


(OOC: Sorry.. somehow I missed the new ep starting.. I'm about 3 pages behind but figured I had better post something before I got retired.. I'm heading out to Greece soon so my posting will be slow (every day or so... once maybe twice a day till I get settled. Gonem!))


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie finishes up her post work out shower and as she towels her hair off she sits down at her terminal and opens it up. thinking to what she heard at the mall in the ad,she types in a query about that.
> 
> Another window is opened to check out some of the civil liberties message boards she has gotten around to reading on the process of the registration act and another for her email program
> 
> ...



_Good although... well ahem... hmm I had started to take liberties... Cassie is no longer the virgin she used to be..._


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 24, 2004)

_I figured Yoshi was taking advantage of Cassie; now I've just confirmed it. He disgusts me sometimes...actually, he pretty much disgusts me all of the time. I hope he's simply lying, and not taking advantage of her. _

Ryan turns to Star, trying to subtly inform Anika his previous crass comment was an attempt to provoke Yoshi. "Alternatively, Star, another appropriate response would be to hit Yoshi, assuming Cassie or Anika is a friend. Unfortunately, Yoshi and I are teammates, and while I don't have to like him, I do have to work with him and trust him to cover my back. But I'm sure we'd all appreciate it if Yoshi restrains himself from further comments." _But if you would be a dear, Star, and hit him for me I'd be really appreciative._

Ryan glances up at Mark as he enters. "Nothing, Mark. Yoshi was just crossing the line, something I'm sure he won't do again. You going to brief us Mark, or just stand there pretending to pose for _GQ_?" Ryan jokes, trying to restore some semblance of good humor to the Aerodyne.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2004)

*Kelly*

Kelly comes to, lying on a bed in a white bright room.  She sits up and finds stitches in her arm, but they look clean very precise.  She gets a look around and sees a single door, and a dresser next to her.  The place has a very clean feeling to it, and before she gets a chance to get a better look around the door slides back, and standing there is Mr. Smith, impeccable dressed.

“Evening madam, I apologize, but Mr. McKain requested that we relocate to a more secure location.  I should inform you, that he is terribly sorry that you were injured on his behalf.  His suite was destroyed in a blast, and for the moment, he requests that his location be kept secret.  Your injuries were treated, and if you are feeling well enough, then I can show you to Mr. McKain, madam,” he bows his head, very stiff, and formal.

*The Aerodyne*

Yoshi sighs, glancing to Anika, “Man you always have to be a kill joy, huh?  What if I like really like Cassie and stuff, you know?  Sure I like her because she fills out a dress like nobodies business, but if I am wrong for liking hot chicks, then sue me.”

He turns to Mark, “Dude I wouldn’t miss a Mark party for the world, man.  We are like speed brothers, or something.  Now Mark, am I right, or am I wrong for liking Cassie because she is hot?  I mean she has some other qualities too.  Like uh, she is political or something.  See I pay attention, I know that much about her brain.  Call me boyfriend of the year.”

Kiyana smiles, “No, James wins boyfriend of the year, yes?” she says with a giddy smile, modeling her bodysuit, “This is so nice!”

Yoshi whistles, “Nice Kiyana, you really got a swimmer’s body…”

Star smiles to Anika, “Thank you for clarifying, most likely then Yoshi’s spending is just overcompensating for his more obvious shortcomings…” she says aloud.

*Cassie*

*Advertisement*

The advertisement is for genetic treatment by a company by the name of Magog Industries, a subsidiary company of Vanguard Secure Computing, VSC for short, displaying some new genetic prenatal care, that can eliminate birth defects and disorders before they begin. The emblem for the company is the same as the one in the vision. The tag line reads, _“Building a better future, one genome at a time.”_

The advertisement itself acts as a link to the Magog Ind. Site, and channel. As it standard practice on the virtua web.

Once Cassie gets to the site a guide pops up on the left-hand side of the screen, a female in a white dress, she smiles and bows.  Her features are strikingly familiar its like looking into a mirror almost.  The virtua web guide speaks, “Hello, my name is Pandora, welcome to Magog Industries, how may I assist you today?”


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan glances up at Mark as he enters. "Nothing, Mark. Yoshi was just crossing the line, something I'm sure he won't do again. You going to brief us Mark, or just stand there pretending to pose for _GQ_?" Ryan jokes, trying to restore some semblance of good humor to the Aerodyne.




"Whoa, whoa, whoa... crossing the line?  Hey just cause I am not some glowing fag like you does not mean you can just talk some crap Ryan.  Your right we do have to work together, but I definitely don't trust you guarding my back..." Yoshi replies, folding his arms, visibly pissed.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 24, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan glances up at Mark as he enters. "Nothing, Mark. Yoshi was just crossing the line, something I'm sure he won't do again. You going to brief us Mark, or just stand there pretending to pose for GQ?" Ryan jokes, trying to restore some semblance of good humor to the Aerodyne.




_Great. Ryan's pissed again._ "Yeah, I'll-" Mark stops when Yoshi cuts him off.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Whoa, whoa, whoa... crossing the line?  Hey just cause I am not some glowing fag like you does not mean you can just talk some crap Ryan.  Your right we do have to work together, but I definitely don't trust you guarding my back..." Yoshi replies, folding his arms, visibly pissed.




"Alright. I don't know what happened and I don't care," Mark says bluntly. "We've got a job here. Honor's got a partner named Strength and we're going out to have a talk with him. If he's anything like Honor, we need all the firepower we can get. I know. I was there," Mark pauses. "But I'm not taking anyone to Bangkok that I can't depend on to watch whoever's back needs watching." Mark looks around the aerodyne, making eye contact with everyone. "So if anyone needs to get off this thing, get going."

Mark lapses into silence, waiting.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Alright. I don't know what happened and I don't care," Mark says bluntly. "We've got a job here. Honor's got a partner named Strength and we're going out to have a talk with him. If he's anything like Honor, we need all the firepower we can get. I know. I was there," Mark pauses. "But I'm not taking anyone to Bangkok that I can't depend on to watch whoever's back needs watching." Mark looks around the aerodyne, making eye contact with everyone. "So if anyone needs to get off this thing, get going."
> 
> Mark lapses into silence, waiting.




Yoshi nods, "Read you loud and clear and Mark, I am here to help."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2004)

Kelly shifts around in her sleep, her movement pulling at her injured muscles and the stiches, raising a whimper of pain from her throat, and the fluttering of her eyelashes as she returns to consciousness.  She slides the covers off of her with her left arm, doing her best not to move the right because of the pain.  Once her chest was free of the covers she used her hand to trace over all of her stitches gently, feeling quite sore while she moved about, as torn and newly repaired muscles were pulled at.

She looks around the room trying to figure out where she was, not reassured by the unfamiliar surroundings.  She gives a weak smile to Mr. Smith when he enters the room, while she didn't really know the man, his impeccable manners and dress went a good ways to reassuring her that everything was going to be all right.

"Wha... What happened, I remember Phase shooting me, but... where... What? What blast?  Is Tommy ok?  Yea, take me to him."  she says, sounding a little disjointed and disoriented.  She slides gingerly out of the bed and raises, wincing as she shifts her body about.  She takes a few test steps, and she cradles her arm hissing in pain, taking care not to swing her arm about she takes a few more steps and gives a small nod to show Smith that she was ready to be taken to Tommy.  She gives a small sigh at the sight of her dress coated in blood, but she follows Smith without another word, seemingly lost in thought.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi nods, "Read you loud and clear and Mark, I am here to help."




"Ok. Then you all know what we're here for. This is about getting at Honor through Strength. They're both working with the triads, so we might end up finding some other elites too. But we're here to get to Strength, not for every mercenary in Thailand. I'd rather not get in a fight with Strength, but I don't think he's just going to give his buddy up to us either. Any questions?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Wha... What happened, I remember Phase shooting me, but... where... What? What blast?  Is Tommy ok?  Yea, take me to him."  she says, sounding a little disjointed and disoriented.  She slides gingerly out of the bed and raises, wincing as she shifts her body about.  She takes a few test steps, and she cradles her arm hissing in pain, taking care not to swing her arm about she takes a few more steps and gives a small nod to show Smith that she was ready to be taken to Tommy.  She gives a small sigh at the sight of her dress coated in blood, but she follows Smith without another word, seemingly lost in thought.




Mr. Smith nods, and leads Kelly down a long hall, where people in white uniforms pass they glace at her, some recognizing hr, but they se Mr. Smith and say nothing.  The hall opens into a large room, which looks like a factory, very clean, efficient, and high tech.  She can see that they are building more of the androids.

Mr. Smith though does not pause and brings Kelly pass some checkpoints into a large circular room, which resembles both an office and a domicile.  At its center is a circular desk of computer terminals and monitors, sitting in the center is Tommy, wearing more relaxed clothes.

He stands, seeing Kelly, “You are awake.  Mr. Smith leave us, I have a few things I need to talk to Kelly about.”

Once Mr. Smith exits, Tommy speaks, “I am sorry about that, I had no idea Phase was on my tail.  This is not the date I had planned, not at all,” he smiles, “I hate to think I put your life on the line.  I had my suite destroyed, and for now, I would rather have the press think I died in that blast for the time being.  Might throw off my enemies, don’t worry about your image, I kept your presence a secret.”

Tommy sighs, “I guess you have some questions though,” he says embracing Kelly from behind holding her close, “I hope you will trust me though.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 24, 2004)

Ryan inwardly smiles, glad that Yoshi's outburts had been curtailed. If Mark hadn't intervened, he might have lashed out again. "We're going to have to assume that a fight will break out. From what we know, Strength is much like our own Jimmy Li: super strong and tough," Ryan explains.

"Thus, Mark's punches and my own energy blasts are likely to be ineffective against the gangster." Ryan then looks at Anika. "Do you have any spells to take him out? I figure if we can distract this guy and his thugs long enough, Anika can hit him with something nasty."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 24, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Thus, Mark's punches and my own energy blasts are likely to be ineffective against the gangster." Ryan then looks at Anika. "Do you have any spells to take him out? I figure if we can distract this guy and his thugs long enough, Anika can hit him with something nasty."




"Hopefully without wrecking the place around us," Mark adds. "I don't want to get in a fight with him in a place with a lot of people around to get hurt if we can avoid it."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2004)

Kelly normally would have been looking around at everything as she made her way through the hallss, but she only concetrated on not moving her arms, and not moving too fast too avoid having to whimper in pain. She does take note of the fact that they are making Star Bots, but she is mostly conctrating on liming after Smith.

She follows the butler into Tommy's office, or maybe its his room, no matter, for the girl's attention is entirely on the Teen sitting at the desk. She smiles at Tommy, and thanks Smith before the elderly gentleman leaves.

"Tommy, its not your fault, you couldn't have known she'd just attack out of nowhere. It is kind of my fault to, If I had been just a little faster I would have had my Air shield all the way up, or I could have hit her with a lightning bolt or something. Its really not your fault, its no ones fault but hers, besides, when you did that, when you made her solid, you save me, you saved my life.  Some super-hero I am." she says with a sigh.

"I told you before I care about you, not about what the media is gonna say, I was just being really silly. Besides, people know I was with you, I don't care what they think, if they need to think we are dead, we can be dead."

When Tommy holds her, Kelly's breath quickens, ignoring the pain, she puts her head back to lay on Tommy's shoulder. She turns her hand and Kisses him on the cheek, the best she can do from the angle with the stiffness and soreness that she is feeling. "With my life." is her soft reply.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi sighs, glancing to Anika, “Man you always have to be a kill joy, huh?  What if I like really like Cassie and stuff, you know?  Sure I like her because she fills out a dress like nobodies business, but if I am wrong for liking hot chicks, then sue me.”




"Yoshi, if you _liked_ Cassie, you'd respect her and not talk about her like some Cracker Jack prize," Anika responds.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star smiles to Anika, “Thank you for clarifying, most likely then Yoshi’s spending is just overcompensating for his more obvious shortcomings…” she says aloud.




Anika giggles at that.  "Staaar...you think it's obvious?  I guess we could always ask Cassandra..." she says with a smirk Yoshi's way.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan inwardly smiles, glad that Yoshi's outburts had been curtailed. If Mark hadn't intervened, he might have lashed out again. "We're going to have to assume that a fight will break out. From what we know, Strength is much like our own Jimmy Li: super strong and tough," Ryan explains.
> 
> "Thus, Mark's punches and my own energy blasts are likely to be ineffective against the gangster." Ryan then looks at Anika. "Do you have any spells to take him out? I figure if we can distract this guy and his thugs long enough, Anika can hit him with something nasty."




"Hey, if he's big and dumb like Jimmy, this will be a piece of cake," Anika says matter-of-factly.  "And I have a question, Mark.  Why isn't John here?  We could have used his mind reading capabilities.  I might be able cover that, but it's not a prayer I've encanted much; we could have used him."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 24, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Hopefully without wrecking the place around us," Mark adds. "I don't want to get in a fight with him in a place with a lot of people around to get hurt if we can avoid it."




"Of course.  If we're going to take him down, we'll need to hit him where it hurts the most: in the head...mind, by head, I meant mind..." Anika says, rolling her eyes.  "Don't worry, Mark.  We'll show Justice Elite how to do this with minimal collateral damage, right?" she adds with a smile and wink.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 24, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Hey, if he's big and dumb like Jimmy, this will be a piece of cake," Anika says matter-of-factly.  "And I have a question, Mark.  Why isn't John here?  We could have used his mind reading capabilities.  I might be able cover that, but it's not a prayer I've encanted much; we could have used him."




"I couldn't get him. McCallister needed some of us to stay back for some UN bussiness," Mark shrugged. "Too short notice to cancel, I guess. We'd be doing this tomorrow if he didn't let me out of a meeting I'm supposed to be in. That's what I was talking to him about in his office." 

_Oh yeah, and how the UN wants to control our numbers because we've got some kind of plague. But I can't tell you about that. Or the sterilizations._


----------



## Aenion (Mar 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Karen rolls  total roll of 21 to strike, and hits.  Kal rolls an 8, and then uses  VP to reroll and gets a total roll of 18.  He is fine, and takes no damage._
> 
> Karen slams her crystalline fist into Kal's chest, and causes him to brace for the blow, and then lash out by trying to grab her, and engage in a grapple!  But his strike misses, as Karen ducks back from his attack.
> 
> _*Round 2:* Kal rolls an attack of 15 and misses his attack completely._




Karen's eyes widen when Kal just takes her punch.

"Whoa," she quickly ducks away under Kal's arms, trying to get in a quick kick at his legs.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "I couldn't get him. McCallister needed some of us to stay back for some UN bussiness," Mark shrugged. "Too short notice to cancel, I guess. We'd be doing this tomorrow if he didn't let me out of a meeting I'm supposed to be in. That's what I was talking to him about in his office."
> 
> _Oh yeah, and how the UN wants to control our numbers because we've got some kind of plague. But I can't tell you about that. Or the sterilizations._




Yoshi shrugs, "Hey between what we got, we should be able to mop up Strength quick, I mean, he is super strong and tough right?   That is an easy combo to deal with, you guys with them funky blasts, hang back and blast him, Mark and I, keep him occupied, and then Anika does her Norse Witchy thing, bingo, one jacked up elite, and then we are home in time for Dinner."

"I think that is a gross generalization," Star replies, "caution may be advised before you engage."

The pilot calls over the Comm line, "Mr. McNamara, whenever you are ready sir."

*Kelly*

“Well that is a good attitude to have,” Tommy leads Kelly to a comfortable sofa, “have a seat and relax.  I tried to do my best to cover my tracks if there was a second party, which I am sure there was, because the elevator does not just stop on its own, we need to make it look like she may or may not have succeeded.  It does not sit well with me, that her body has yet to be found either, that just leaves too many loose ends.”

“But it is one of the impacts of having wealth and power, people will do anything they can to make you part ways with your hard earned success,” he paces as he speaks, “right now we are at one of my secure factories, this location is quite secure, it is essentially a miscellaneous line item in my budget, this is where I spend much of time when I am not at the Institute.”

“I hope you don’t mind if we lay low here for awhile, if you want to go home, then you can.  If that is your choice, I just have to take certain precautions that this location remains a secret,” he finishes.

“Although I would prefer for you to stay,” he adds with a simple wave of his hand.

*Karen*

Karen kicks Kal hard in his shins, but it does not seem to affect the super tough, otherworldly hero.  Kal replies, “Awesome, you’re tough, we could definitely use someone like you on our team!”

Kal knees Karen in the chest, but her resilient body, easily absorbs the blow, and she is no worse for the wear!

_*Round 3:* Karen rolls a total strike of 25, and hits but Kal rolls a total damage save of 23.  Kal strikes Karen with a roll of 22, but Karen makes damage save with a 22 as well.  So one is grievously hurt this round._


----------



## Aenion (Mar 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Karen kicks Kal hard in his shins, but it does not seem to affect the super tough, otherworldly hero.  Kal replies, “Awesome, you’re tough, we could definitely use someone like you on our team!”
> 
> ...




Karen grins, dropping her guard all too easily, "You mean that?"

She staggers back from Kal's hit creating some room between them before she rushes at Kal trying to grab him and force him down on the floor.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2004)

Kelly gives a sigh of contentment as Tommy leads her over to the couch and seatsher on the soft.  As Tommy paces while he speaks, Kelly can't help but think of everything he had done for her already, all he had told her he was going to do for her.

_He really does care for me, I hope he likes me as much as II really like him, I mean he has just been soo wonderful to me, he must like me,  I...I wonder if he's as nervous about me as I am about him, I mean neither of us are super experienced, well, at least I'm not, the only time I ever liked someone like this that wasn't Daddy was Neuro, and I didn't really like him at all,_  the 15 year old thought to herself a little worriedly, wondering if it was just all one way, wondering if she was really just a silly little girl like the tabloids had labeled her on a few occassions.

She catches his hand as he paces past her and pulls him down onto the couch with her using her good arm.  "I really do want to stay here with you Tommy, If people have to think that we both died or whatever for you to be safe, I don't mind it, well I don't really want Mom and Daddy to be all sad or anything, but... I really do want you to be safe." she tells him, pulling his arms around her waist and lying back onto him, like they had just been standing.

"This feels really comfortable, really...safe, can we just lie here like this for awhile? With you holding me like this?" she asks him hopeful that he wont get up and start pacing again.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> *Advertisement*
> 
> ...



Cassie blinks at the image in front of her and nods. "I would like some information on your company and exactly how they facilitate this level of gene therapy. What sort of methods are used and all that. I understand that some of them would be proprietary secerts but what exactly would someone like Magog do to acheive these results and how would this therapy effect.. oh future geneations of that child or possibly effect a meta human expression. Basically I am curious as to the long term results of this." smiles shyly as she types out a query on the company name to her online dictionary/almanac as well as a discrete query on the company stocks, any business news that she might find with the skills she had built up over the months of online research that she had done.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _"I don't want their help, there is little they can do to help me, and they wouldn't even begin to understand how to help me.  It isn't their fault though, this is beyond anything that any of us have experienced,"_ Sarah thinks back to John, _"I doubt even you could understand what has happened to me."_



"So what do you propose we should do, then?  I mean, we have to do something, right?"


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 24, 2004)

James blushes and looks at the floor after Kiyana's comment _best boyfriend! Oh man we are like boyfriend and girlfriend... how cool is that?! She is too cool_

Listening to the others he is not really sure what to think about Yoshi and Cassie... she is cool if a little strange but oh well. 

To Anika, James replies *Yea I heard you all had some interesting conversions with some criminal types...did you 'break-any-heads'?"*

After hearing the pilot James straps himself into his seat and is ready to go. He tries out the sunglasses to see what kinds of displays he can call up on it... also checks to see if they have X-Ray abilities... _hehehe that would be sooo cool, plus all the girls here..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie blinks at the image in front of her and nods. "I would like some information on your company and exactly how they facilitate this level of gene therapy. What sort of methods are used and all that. I understand that some of them would be proprietary secerts but what exactly would someone like Magog do to acheive these results and how would this therapy effect.. oh future geneations of that child or possibly effect a meta human expression. Basically I am curious as to the long term results of this." smiles shyly as she types out a query on the company name to her online dictionary/almanac as well as a discrete query on the company stocks, any business news that she might find with the skills she had built up over the months of online research that she had done.




“Typically, gene therapy is administered in prenatal care, though it is possible to apply later in life, ma’am,” Pandora replies gesturing to an on-screen diagram, “You are correct as well, I cannot divulge some data, it is proprietary or still in development.  This gene therapy process has very minimal effects on the child, or their successive generation, it simply eliminates birth defects, or disorders the child may develop.  Although the technology exists to tamper with what kind of child you could have, it has not been cleared for use at this time.  I do not understand the term meta-human please clarify?”

_Cassie has only been at the school I think just over a month, so I am not sure if she was doing this before she arrived.  Anyways the company is young but seems to have a decent business background, a good model for growth, and plenty of backing._

*Karen*

Karen lashes forward and tries to grab Kal, but shrugs off the attack.  He steps back using her movements to try and grapple her in return!  Although his strength is great, Karen I able to resist the pain, but is no engaged in a grapple with Kal!

_Karen rolls a 22 to strike and hits.  But her Grapple check is a 16 and Kal gets a 30.  Kal then rolls  19 to strike, and engages  grapple with a 20, while Karen rolls a 17, and I now grappled.  She rolls an 18 for hr damage save and takes no damage.  Just for future reference you have to post under what conditions you will use a HP, for rerolling, I will not assume anything…_

*John*

_”We won’t have long to wait John.  Things are moving faster now, everything is moving in and out of cycle.  I can see it, I can see it moving all around us, several realities in collision, the walls between us are thinner now, weaker, he is breaking through…”_ Sarah replies to John.

*Kelly*

Tommy can’t help but smile, “You’re right, you know that?  This is better, much safer and closer,” he laughs, “you smell great, you look great, your scary Kelly.  Not in an intimidating way, but in a beautiful way.  You scare me, in how you make me think.   I had everything in control then, but now…”

He pulls her close, “I guess I am just scared, and its an emotion I don’t care for.”


----------



## Agamon (Mar 25, 2004)

"Nah, no heads were broken," Anika replies.  She watches as James and Kiyana coo over ech other and smiles.  _"Cute couple, they are,"_ she thinks.

"Yeah, lets get this bird in the air, bossguy," she says to Mark, strapping herself into a seat next to Ryan.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 25, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Yeah, lets get this bird in the air, bossguy," she says to Mark, strapping herself into a seat next to Ryan.




Mark nods and takes his own seat before giving the pilot the go-ahead. "Anyone ever been to Bangkok before?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2004)

Kelly smiles to herself, at the reasurance that just being in physical contact with him brings to her.  She closes her eyes amd breathes in Tommy's scent as she lies with him, content with the feeling of having Tommy's arms around her, holding her tight.  Sighing, she rolls herself over onto her side so that her head is resting on Tommy's chest, and she is tucked into the groove of his arm.  She watches his face as he tries to explain, and she gives him an encouraging smile and another quick kiss.

"Well, you should know that you make me all nervous and tingly too, wondering if you like me, if you like me as much as I like you, wanting you to be safe.  I think thats kind of what its suppoused to be, I mean, never taking what the person you love is going to do, I mean they love you without you making them, thats a special thing."  she says softly to him, but bites her lip when she realizes that she implied she loved him, when she still wasn't sure exactly how much he cared for her, not wanting her first real time to say it to be to someone who didn't really feel the same way.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2004)

*Kelly*

“Yeah,” Tommy replies, his voice nearly cracking.  

A long moment passes before Tommy speaks, “I don’t know, love is a fickle crazy thing, are you… sure?  I mean I like you, I do, I am crazy about you, I just don’t know.  Love scars me, love between us, do you really think you can love me without really knowing… I don’t know if you could…”

Tommy brushes her hair back, “You don’t know enough about me yet, and your opinion may change Kelly… I don’t know if you’re ready to know… who… I am.”

*The Aerodyne*

The pilot replies, “Moving out sir!” the aerodyne lift into the air and heads out over the city, and then into the sky, and zip along quickly, the blue sky and the white clouds giving way to its increasing speed.

The pilot calls back, “ETA is eight hours sir, please relax and enjoy the trip.”

Yoshi crashes on a couch, “Dude wake me when we arrive, alright?”

Kiyana just lays her head on James shoulder, closing her eyes, as she yawns.   Meanwhile Anika’s cell phone buzzes softly, with a text message forwarded from her dorm terminal, there is no subject but the message says it is from someone named Sami.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> A long moment passes before Tommy speaks, “I don’t know, love is a fickle crazy thing, are you… sure? I mean I like you, I do, I am crazy about you, I just don’t know. Love scars me, love between us, do you really think you can love me without really knowing… I don’t know if you could…”
> 
> Tommy brushes her hair back, “You don’t know enough about me yet, and your opinion may change Kelly… I don’t know if you’re ready to know… who… I am.”



Kelly just nods and nuzzles her face against his chest. "I...I don't really know very much about love," she says, blushing, "I think I love you, I mean, I'm pretty sure I do, I... it scares me too Tommy, caring so much, but I already said I trust you with my life." she murmurs.

"I don't care how much you tell me now, I trust you, you'll tell me when I'm ready, we both can get to know each other more, so long as we help protect each other from super assassins, we have all the time in the world to learn about each other." she says, sounding completely genuine in her belief.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 25, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Meanwhile Anika’s cell phone buzzes softly, with a text message forwarded from her dorm terminal, there is no subject but the message says it is from someone named Sami.




Anika looks at the phone and her eyes light up when she sees who the message is from.  She's quick to open up the message to read it.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 25, 2004)

"I've only heard stories about the place," Ryan says, glancing out a window. "Does anyone know if Sarah has a cell phone number or anything? I'd like to try and talk to her, and I didn't get much of a chance with the fifteen minutes we had." _And Isabelle too, but that might be a little more private. At least, if we can pull it off, I'd like for it to be a surprise for Mr. McCallister._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 25, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Typically, gene therapy is administered in prenatal care, though it is possible to apply later in life, ma’am,” Pandora replies gesturing to an on-screen diagram, “You are correct as well, I cannot divulge some data, it is proprietary or still in development. This gene therapy process has very minimal effects on the child, or their successive generation, it simply eliminates birth defects, or disorders the child may develop. Although the technology exists to tamper with what kind of child you could have, it has not been cleared for use at this time. I do not understand the term meta-human please clarify?”
> 
> _Cassie has only been at the school I think just over a month, so I am not sure if she was doing this before she arrived. Anyways the company is young but seems to have a decent business background, a good model for growth, and plenty of backing._



"An Elite, someone possessing parahuman levels in say strength, agility, metabolic rate, or other such things." Cassie adds as she pulls up her other searchs.

_OOC: I kinda figured it would be minimanal at best.. she's no Eyes Only yet. _


----------



## Aenion (Mar 25, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Karen lashes forward and tries to grab Kal, but shrugs off the attack.  He steps back using her movements to try and grapple her in return!  Although his strength is great, Karen I able to resist the pain, but is no engaged in a grapple with Kal!
> 
> _Karen rolls a 22 to strike and hits.  But her Grapple check is a 16 and Kal gets a 30.  Kal then rolls  19 to strike, and engages  grapple with a 20, while Karen rolls a 17, and I now grappled.  She rolls an 18 for hr damage save and takes no damage.  Just for future reference you have to post under what conditions you will use a HP, for rerolling, I will not assume anything…_




Karen grunts, or is it a pur, when can Kal wraps his arms tight around her in a, for most people, crushing embrace. She is still suprised by his immense strength, but holds on to him and tries to pin him in return, sending them both rolling across the floor. 

I was not planning to spend hero points on this friendly match, unless Karen got hurt, but if you insist I'll spend a hero point if this grapple check ends up lower than 25


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly just nods and nuzzles her face against his chest. "I...I don't really know very much about love," she says, blushing, "I think I love you, I mean, I'm pretty sure I do, I... it scares me too Tommy, caring so much, but I already said I trust you with my life." she murmurs.
> 
> "I don't care how much you tell me now, I trust you, you'll tell me when I'm ready, we both can get to know each other more, so long as we help protect each other from super assassins, we have all the time in the world to learn about each other." she says, sounding completely genuine in her belief.




Tommy replies, “Well let’s just relax for now, we had a rough day, all things considered.  I don’t really want to think about anything right now.  We can worry about this later, we care about each other, and that is enough for me.”

He holds he in silence, before she feels his head on her god shoulder, and the soft movements of his sleeping, obviously he was more worn out then he was letting on.  But he is still holding her.

*Karen*

_LOL I am not insisting, it was just a general statement for others to consider most likely I need to do the benchmarks system Agamon has for Daedelus, so don’t worry about HP, since this is a friendly match._

Karen is able to break free of the grip, and tries to engage her own grapple, but Kal quickly evades.  He relaxes his stance, “Alright, yeah your good, not bad, I am not sure what you need me to teach you, I mean your about as strong as I am, what else can you do with your elite powers?”

_Karen gets a 26 to break the Grapple, and Kal gets a 16.  She wins and rolls a 17 to strike, but Kal is able to evade the strike.  Unless Karen continues this ends the combat for now._

*The Aerodyne*

“Sarah?” Yoshi replies his eyes closed, “sure I know what it is, let me guess you pissed her off too, you’re really good at that Ryan, is that like your other elite power?”

Meanwhile Anika checks her message…

_*Translated from Swedish*_



> Hi Ani!  Sorry it has been so long, I have not been well, my parents took me to Stockholm, and I was diagnosed with cancer of the liver, I did not want you to worry, I mean well I am sorry that I did not tell you.  But I am better now, the UN facility there did some tests, and an elite doctor cured me!  My recovery time was quite short, and when I got home I saw that you were now a big star like your dad!  You are on a team, called Legacy right, oh here it is, sorry surfing the web to find it.
> 
> My parents did not want me to go out and about till they were sure I was well, they can be so overbearing, my mother says hi, by the way.  She wants you to come over one day, and have dinner with us, like we used to, I guess many people here miss you.  I know I do, it’s just not the same around here.  Well I am not sure if you will get this message, but if you do, good luck Ani!  You should visit sometime, or maybe I can visit you, it would be nice.
> 
> ...




*Cassie*

Pandora listens, “I do not believe that we have that capability ma’am.  It is impossible to engineer an elite, there physiology is not well understood, and that would go more under the label of science fiction.  Do you have any other questions?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 25, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Pandora listens, “I do not believe that we have that capability ma’am. It is impossible to engineer an elite, there physiology is not well understood, and that would go more under the label of science fiction. Do you have any other questions?”



"Not for the actual how toos and wherefors, no. I am curious to what sort of non invitro _(ie.. folks who are already born right? I'm very wiggy today)_ treatments have your company done already. Not to mention who programmed/conceived of you. You have a very lifelike manner about you."

_OOC: Going from searching to curiousity now. You did say she (pandora) had a simular appearece to Cassie right?_


----------



## Aenion (Mar 25, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> _LOL I am not insisting, it was just a general statement for others to consider most likely I need to do the benchmarks system Agamon has for Daedelus, so don’t worry about HP, since this is a friendly match._
> 
> ...




Karen's crystalline body relaxes, showing no signs of exertion and she smiles, "I thought there was more to fighting than just being very strong," she shrugs, "I guess it's a good start."

"What other things I can do? I can jump very far now and I can become razor-sharp, if I want too, but I try not to do that to much 'cause it ruins my clothes, I already need new gymclothes after yesterday."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2004)

> Tommy replies, “Well let’s just relax for now, we had a rough day, all things considered. I don’t really want to think about anything right now. We can worry about this later, we care about each other, and that is enough for me.”
> 
> He holds he in silence, before she feels his head on her god shoulder, and the soft movements of his sleeping, obviously he was more worn out then he was letting on. But he is still holding her.



Kelly gives herself a small smile at how tired Tommy is and that he is still holding her.  She shifts around to get more comfortable, trying to not wake Tommy up as she moves about.  With a sigh of contentment, the popstar allows the residual pain to claim her consciousness, slipping into sleep still entwined with the billionaire elite.  The last thing she hears before she drifts off to sleep is the beating of Tommy's heart.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 25, 2004)

_It's MY Elite power to piss people off? I'm not the one who ruthlessly mocks people in front of crowds while that said person is trying to save their worthless lives! And I don't demean the only person on Earth who might actually like me!_ Ryan yearns to scream these words, but he bottles up his anger, saving it for Strength. Still, he mentally reminds himself that Yoshi will pay.

"Something like that," Ryan says cooly. _He is right though, I do have a talent. I guess sometimes it's just easier._ "Of course, when someone suggests the world would be a better place with you dead, it tends to put a damper on your mood. Especially when they mean it."

Ryan glances over to the next seat, where Anika reads her message, but says nothing.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 25, 2004)

James settles in for a long flight but stays quit... just enjoying the flight and the closeness of Kiyana...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen's crystalline body relaxes, showing no signs of exertion and she smiles, "I thought there was more to fighting than just being very strong," she shrugs, "I guess it's a good start."
> 
> "What other things I can do? I can jump very far now and I can become razor-sharp, if I want too, but I try not to do that to much 'cause it ruins my clothes, I already need new gymclothes after yesterday."




“Well of course, fighting is about more then strength, I mean you have so many variables to take into account, its funny.  I mean on the one hand you can’t think too much, you have to just act and react, at the same time you have to think about your guide the fight, if your losing how to even the score, or if your winning how to end the fight quickly, and hopefully without a loss of life,” Kal finishes looking over Karen’s frame.

“I mean you know if return home, and you don’t want to do the Legacy thing, Young Justice could use you.  Your tough, practical, and you have a good heart.  Besides it would suck to go back alone, it just wouldn’t be the same without you around,” Kal replies with a shrug.

*The Aerodyne*

Yoshi sits up, and rattles off a number for Sarah, “There, be careful though you might make Anika jealous and her gods may just decide to smite your ass.  Or something,” he lies back down and closes his eyes.

Star speaks to Mark, “So what is your plan for when we land?”

*Cassie*

Pandora does indeed look very much like Cassie as was stated before.  Pandora replies to Cassie’s questions, “We cannot disclose any particulars on those cases, but I would suggest you look over our list of success stories.  Most of our efforts have been to remove genetic disorders and improve the quality of life for various individuals.  Our cusses rate is 97.6%, and we believe that in time our numbers will reach 100% by the end of 2016.”

Pandora pauses as the images on screen shift to show conceptual images of Pandora, “I am a composite neural network, developed by VSC.  Dr. Whitman conceived my actual design, he is at the head of the staff currently working in Mudaba Adin, and his work has been revolutionary in providing much of the groundwork for the treatments that Magog Industries provides.  He is a baseline scientist, but is one of the foremost specialists in his field.  Do you require more information?”


----------



## Agamon (Mar 26, 2004)

_"*Skita*, Sami, why would you keep something like that from me?"_ Anika thinks, feeling somehow worried, angry, relieved and happy at the same time from reading the message.  She decides to reply, but not wanting to try and type out a text message on her phone, she turns the video on to record a message to send back to him.

_*translated from Swedish_

"Hi, Sami, got your message.*" she says, smiling into the phone.  "I should be really pissed that you didn't tell me about this sooner, but I'm happy to hear you're okay.  You have to keep me up to date on what's going on around there.  I miss you, too.  I've been pretty busy since I got here.  This Legacy thing is pretty cool.  We're on a mission right now, heading to Bangkok to find some bad guys.  Yeah, not so glamorous.  Hopefully I come away from this job with more teeth than Dad has," she says with a chuckle.

She turns the phone towards Ryan.  "That's Ryan.  Yeah, he's purple, but he's pretty cool and not a bad dancer.  You can tell by the confused look on his face that he has no idea what I'm saying.  That can be a useful skill," she says with a giggle, winking at Ryan.

Turning the phone to Star, she says, "And that's Star.  You won't believe it, but she's an android.  Pretty neat, hey?  I don't even think of her like that anymore though.  She's human as far as I'm concerned, and my best friend over here.  Unlike Ryan, I'm pretty sure she understands Swedish.  It's my friend, Sami, from Sweden, Star.  Say hi!

"That's our leader, Mark," she continues turning towards Mark.  "I wasn't sure if he had what it took to be leader of Legacy at first.  But, I have to admit, I'm much more impressed now.  He's a good guy, and is an obsessive swimmer.  Yeah, I don't understand that either.

"Those two are James and Kiyana," she says, pointing the phone at the two.  "Cute couple, hey?  I swear they're joined at the hip, though.

Pausing a moment, she rolls her eyes and points it at Yoshi.  "And that's Yoshi.  Speaking of loosing teeth, he'll be lucky to not need dentures before we land the areodyne.  And that's all you need to know about him," she says curtly.

She turns the phone so it faces her once more.  "I sure would like to go back for a visit.  I'm not sure when I'll be able to get away though, hopefully soon, but things are kinda...hectic, right now.  But that doesn't mean you can't come see me.  I'd love to see you again, I can show you around the facility.  I owe you that at least, you know I wouldn't even be here if it wasn't for you.  And I'll pay your way, of course.  Just let me know when you want to come down and I'll arrange it.  And, of course, if you or your family needs any help, don't you dare hesitate to ask.  I've got most of my money earmaked for helping others, and there's no one else I'd rather help.

"Oh, and if you do come down," she adds, switching to English, "you'd better practice your English.  No one around here is that fluent in Swedish.  Hope to hear back from you soon.  See ya!"

She ends the message and sends it, putting her phone away.  She looks at Ryan.  "Just a message to a friend, hope you didn't mind," she says with a smile.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Aerodyne*
> Star speaks to Mark, “So what is your plan for when we land?”




Mark shrugged, "Well I was thinking the UN would have people to meet us and we ask them if they know where Strength likes to hang out. Then we stake the place out and wait for him to show. If he doesn't cooperate, we can take him down later in a pretty open place. Maybe a parking lot or someplace."



> "That's our leader, Mark," she continues turning towards Mark.




Mark waves at the phone.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2004)

*The Aerodyne*

Star smiles at the cellphone, "Hello Sami!" she replies in perfect Swedish, and waves.



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark shrugged, "Well I was thinking the UN would have people to meet us and we ask them if they know where Strength likes to hang out. Then we stake the place out and wait for him to show. If he doesn't cooperate, we can take him down later in a pretty open place. Maybe a parking lot or someplace."




Star then turns her attention to Mark, "That sounds suffecient, standard UNJE operatin procedures would follow that pattern.  Most likely Mr. McCallister has already appraised them of our mission and what we will need to accomplish said mission.  I would presume that we want Strength alive, in case he can divulge information about Honor, and the Water Margin in general?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2004)

*Kelly’s Dream…*

“You are really pathetic you know that, after everything I have done for you, and you’re still a pathetic little child,” the voice is familiar forceful, and very condescending.  Footsteps echo along a hallway, and darkness seems to choke out the light, but the footsteps are there.

“Do you really think he loves you?  No one can love you, your not a person, your not a woman, you’re a toy, a pretty toy, to be used, abused, and tossed aside.  The best thing I could have ever done for you, was break your psyche, and make you my puppet and make you dance on my strings, dance for me puppet, dance,” the voice laughs.

Kelly can feel her body jerk, and move, as the footsteps get closer, then a large head looms forward from the darkness, a bald pale face, with dark eyes that seem to suck the very life of the room out.  The eyes of Neuro, and his damning smile, “Look at you puppet, just look at how pathetic you are.”

“And you think he could love you, he is using you.  What would he want with you, nothing.  You would do well to turn on him first, kill him, and seize what is his for your own, that is the way of the world puppet.  That is true power, take what you want from the weak, before they take it from you,” his hisses.

“Or do you mistaken me for a dream, I am very real, Kelly, very real indeed, locked away deep in these confines.  But that surge of power from this traitor has set me free, it has.  So get used to having me around more often, puppet,” the voice whispers in a sickening purr.

Kelly rouses, feeling as if something is licking her neck, but there is nothing, but Tommy’s soft breathing, and his warmth all around her.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 26, 2004)

Kelly whimpers in her sleep, she knew right away whose voice it was that was calling to her in the darkness, and it scared her to the core, she had felt his influence, but nothing like this. This was new, this was scary.

"No...no...he does love me, he does." she whimpers, tears streaming down her face in her sleep.  Neuro's words really resonated with the girls inner fears, and despite her murmured words of arguement.

"No..he's wrong...he has to be... Tommy does care about me, lots of people care about me...I'm not a puppet, I'm not...I'm not just a toy...I'm not... its not true... We care about each other...he wouldn't do anything to hurt me...he'll protect me from you, he already called a woman to help me erase you." she  murmurs audiably despite being still asleep.

She gasps herself into wakefullness as she feels something lick her neck.  doing her best not to wake Tommy after he has done for her, she rubbed at the back of her neck and found it dry.  It was just a dream, it had to be.  Nut in the back of her head she couldn't shake the fact that Neuro was powerful enough to have been telling the truth, that he was really there, and if he was right about that...

She began to cry, and  as warm as she was with Tommy, she started to shiver.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> She gasps herself into wakefullness as she feels something lick her neck.  doing her best not to wake Tommy after he has done for her, she rubbed at the back of her neck and found it dry.  It was just a dream, it had to be.  But in the back of her head she couldn't shake the fact that Neuro was powerful enough to have been telling the truth, that he was really there, and if he was right about that...
> 
> She began to cry, and  as warm as she was with Tommy, she started to shiver.




Tommy stirs, and kisses her cheek, "Hey I thought I heard you talking in your sleep, you alright?  I am sorry about falling asleep, I guess I was pretty worn out after everything that happened," he squeezes her gently.

"You're warm, why are you shivering?" he says softly.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star then turns her attention to Mark, "That sounds suffecient, standard UNJE operatin procedures would follow that pattern.  Most likely Mr. McCallister has already appraised them of our mission and what we will need to accomplish said mission.  I would presume that we want Strength alive, in case he can divulge information about Honor, and the Water Margin in general?"




"Um, yeah," Anika says increduously.  "Just 'cause his buddy tried to kill Mark doesn't mean we're going to try and kill him, info or no."  She gets a bit of a grin, "Of course, that doesn't mean we can't make him wish he never met us..."


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2004)

Ryan rolls his eyes at Yoshi's sarcasm. _Anika's gods were not capable of smiting anyone. Of course, Anika herself can do that herself._ He then attempts to use the communicators build into the sunglasses to call Sarah, but gives up. He instead fishes out a more mundane celluar phone from his bag and punches in her number, waiting for her answer. _Come on, come one, pick up the phone,_ he thinks anxiously.

While calling Sarah, Ryan only pays cursory attention to the planning session, figuring that Mark could handle the high-up planning stuff. _The important thing, of course, is taking down Strength himself. I'll leave finding him to Mark._ 

Anika's phone call in Swedish, however, was more distracting. _Is she talking about me? It's clearly one of her old friends from Sweden. Is it an old boyfriend? Am I even Anika's boyfriend? Everyone else seems to think so, but we just went out for a dance._


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 26, 2004)

Kelly sits up and lookss at Tommy, tears still trickling down her beautiful face. "I...I was having a nightmare...it was pretty bad...Neuro was in it... he was telling me all thesee things... he said I wasn't a person, that I was just a toy, a toy to be used, and played with and then thown away...he...he said I was just a puppet, and he wiggled his fingers and it was like I was a puppet, it made dance and everything..." she sobs, looking at Tommy for reassurance.

"He also told me that nobody could care about a person like me, that everyone just wants something from me...that they don't really care... he said that everyone was gonna betray me, even you cause you don't really care... I...I don't believe it or anything, but it was all just soo real... he told me that he had been locked away in my head and that when you saved me...whatever that was you did, he said it let him out... I know it was just a dream, but it felt soo real, and well... as much stuff as he has already done in my head, how can I know he hasn't done this too?" she asks, still shivering in fear. She lies back down against Tommy holding him tightly, like he was a teddy bear that could make that scary monset in the closet go away, too bad it wouldn't work since this monster was already inside of her.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Well of course, fighting is about more then strength, I mean you have so many variables to take into account, its funny.  I mean on the one hand you can’t think too much, you have to just act and react, at the same time you have to think about your guide the fight, if your losing how to even the score, or if your winning how to end the fight quickly, and hopefully without a loss of life,” Kal finishes looking over Karen’s frame.
> 
> “I mean you know if return home, and you don’t want to do the Legacy thing, Young Justice could use you.  Your tough, practical, and you have a good heart.  Besides it would suck to go back alone, it just wouldn’t be the same without you around,” Kal replies with a shrug.




Karen occasionally nods as she listens attentively to Kal's explanation of the technicalities of combat.

She moves closer to him, "Can't you just stay here? I understand th-that people need you on your own world, b-but I also need you. You're one of the few who are not afraid to lose a finger when they touch me. May-Maybe I'm just being selfish ... I don't know. I try not to think about you leaving, these past days have been the best of my life and I don't want that to change," she sighs, a rarity for her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan rolls his eyes at Yoshi's sarcasm. _Anika's gods were not capable of smiting anyone. Of course, Anika herself can do that herself._ He then attempts to use the communicators build into the sunglasses to call Sarah, but gives up. He instead fishes out a more mundane celluar phone from his bag and punches in her number, waiting for her answer. _Come on, come one, pick up the phone,_ he thinks anxiously.




Ryan waits and waits, and finally it picks up, "Hey thanks for calling... but I am not here right now, leave a message, and I will get back to you, okay?  Bye!" it was Sarah's voice, and then there is a beep for the message to be left.

Star nods to Anika, "I understand, we will not kill him, we just want to apprehend him.  I mean you just want to apprehend him, I am playing observer as Mr. McCallister said, I would not want to get in your way.  You are the professionals afterall."

The flight continues, several hours pass, and the video monitor displays a constant stream of news from CNN.  Some of the more popular issues; with the fallout of the prison escape in Dallas, Texas elite correctional facilities are being looked at once more, Bishop is set to go on trial in the near future once it can be settled where it should be held...

But with about an hour to go in the flight, some big news comes across the news ticker!  The CNN correspondent goes live to Venice, Italy with a special news bulletin!



> "This is Linda Valentine reporting live from Venice, at the location of an explosion centered on the top two floors of the Venice Tower, behind me.  The top two floors were owned by Tommy McKain billionaire CEO of McKain Industries.  It is beleived that Pantheon agents attacked his home, and at this time Tommy McKain is missing and presumed dead, perhaps incinerated in the blast," the thin woman replies speaking quickly as crews work to put out the flames, and get everything under control.
> 
> "At this time, McKain Industries has not made a statement about the fate of their CEO, but we will be on scene for as long as it takes.  Once again a young life is tragically snuffed out by Pantheon, one can only hope that justice will be served... Tommy McKain was fourteen years of age, and was attending school at the Mudaba Adin Institute," she finishes continuing on with the circumstances surounding the event.




Star gasps, "No... Tommy... could it be true?"

*Karen*

"I wish I could Karen," Kal sighs, "But I have friends back home that need me, my family, and my team.  I feel guilty enough already, but I would want to stay, but when I have to go, I will have to go.  I have a responsibility I guess to my world, as much as I want to be with you..."

Kal sighs, "I am sorry, I should not have said anything.  I don't know what is going to happen, I could be stuck here forever, if I am, then I am.  But if I have a chance to go back, I have to take it.  I don't know about Legacy and their money, but I do what I do, because it is the right thing to do," he places a hand on Karen's shoulder, "come with me, we need someone like you, I need someone like you," he says before kissing her crystalline lips.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly sits up and lookss at Tommy, tears still trickling down her beautiful face. "I...I was having a nightmare...it was pretty bad...Neuro was in it... he was telling me all thesee things... he said I wasn't a person, that I was just a toy, a toy to be used, and played with and then thown away...he...he said I was just a puppet, and he wiggled his fingers and it was like I was a puppet, it made dance and everything..." she sobs, looking at Tommy for reassurance.




Tommy just nods, "You are not a puppet, you are your own person."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "He also told me that nobody could care about a person like me, that everyone just wants something from me...that they don't really care... he said that everyone was gonna betray me, even you cause you don't really care... I...I don't believe it or anything, but it was all just soo real... he told me that he had been locked away in my head and that when you saved me...whatever that was you did, he said it let him out... I know it was just a dream, but it felt soo real, and well... as much stuff as he has already done in my head, how can I know he hasn't done this too?" she asks, still shivering in fear. She lies back down against Tommy holding him tightly, like he was a teddy bear that could make that scary monset in the closet go away, too bad it wouldn't work since this monster was already inside of her.




"Well I care about you, if that means anything.  I will get him out of there, once the specialist arrives we will get him out of your head, I feel partly responsible for that.  My power, it seems to negate all elite powers, pretty much shutting them down.  Perhaps he left a seed of himself in your mind, waiting for a trigger, or maybe it just broke down, I don't know.  But if he is in there, I will get him out, alright? I promise..." Tommy says looking in her eyes, "we are in this together now."

Tommy leans forward for a kiss, and then a soft caress, and then it all fades to black.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 26, 2004)

Kelly just sighs at Tommy's reassurance, "I know I'm not a puppet, not really,but...it just, it kind of always feels like it, I have been doing exactly what my agent says, I've been doing what everyone at the institute says..." she says, hugging him.

"I know we're in this together, I trust you. Just look at how much your doing for me, you wouldn't be doing half of it if you didn't care... I owe you so mch, not just for this, but you saved my life... you'll never make me not trust." she whispers to him, her tears and sobs ending, with Tommy's kiss, and the caress of his hand on her body. She starts doing some caressing of her own, before she slips her ruined dress over her head and drops it onto the floor. Kelly can't help but hold her breath for Tommy's reaction, the scene darkening and fading to black.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> "I wish I could Karen," Kal sighs, "But I have friends back home that need me, my family, and my team.  I feel guilty enough already, but I would want to stay, but when I have to go, I will have to go.  I have a responsibility I guess to my world, as much as I want to be with you..."
> 
> Kal sighs, "I am sorry, I should not have said anything.  I don't know what is going to happen, I could be stuck here forever, if I am, then I am.  But if I have a chance to go back, I have to take it.  I don't know about Legacy and their money, but I do what I do, because it is the right thing to do," he places a hand on Karen's shoulder, "come with me, we need someone like you, I need someone like you," he says before kissing her crystalline lips.




"I-I understand..." she mumbles as he leans in to kiss her, feeling his soft human lips on hers allows her to forget for a moment that he's right, but also that she's not ready to leave her own world behind just yet either.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 26, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Um, yeah," Anika says increduously.  "Just 'cause his buddy tried to kill Mark doesn't mean we're going to try and kill him, info or no."  She gets a bit of a grin, "Of course, that doesn't mean we can't make him wish he never met us..."




"I don't know...if Star really has her heart set on killing him... Mark says with over the top, fake thoughtfulness.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star gasps, "No... Tommy... could it be true?"




Mark bolted up, not having really paid attention to the news until Star said something. He caught the news crawling across the bottom of the screen. "This is not happening," he said; quiet and unconvincing.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark bolted up, not having really paid attention to the news until Star said something. He caught the news crawling across the bottom of the screen. "This is not happening," he said; quiet and unconvincing.



 Star nods, "But I am afraid it is, we can't let this distract us from our mission," she says resolute, "we deal with Strength and Honor, and then we deal with this.  Although I am pained as well, he was like what you would consider a father to me, he has always been there for me, I will miss him greatly," she places her head on Mark's shoulder and hugs him for comfort.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2004)

"Hey Sarah, this is Ryan. Call me back at 555-648-4873. Thanks!" _I hate voicemail,_ he grumbles as he stashes his phone back into his duffel bag. "Star, as I understand it, you've got just as much of a reason for taking Honor down as Mark. Another skilled, reliable person couldn't hurt the attack, could it?" he asks rhetorically.

Ryan pays little attention to the news stories as well, until a familiar name draws him out of his reverie. "What?" he asks incredulously, not quite believing the news for a few seconds. "I'm pretty sure it's real guys," Ryan says, staring intently at the vid monitor, unconsciously clenching his fists. "Pantheon killed Tommy."


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 26, 2004)

James is somewhat shocked and speechless for a few seconds as the news comes on... then he looks at Kiyana "*I...I don't believe it... those Pantheons derks killed Tommy?!... man they are so going to pay... one of these days I will teleport the lot of them to space…*”


----------



## Agamon (Mar 27, 2004)

Anika reads a book to pass the time during the flight.  During the newscast, though, she overhears the words 'explosion' and 'Tommy McKain' and looks up from her book.  "T-Tommy?" she mumbles, her voice cracking.  "Oh, no...Pantheon?  Why?  Why would Pantheon want to kill Tommy?" she says, quite distraught, tears welling up in her eyes.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 27, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star nods, "But I am afraid it is, we can't let this distract us from our mission," she says resolute, "we deal with Strength and Honor, and then we deal with this.  Although I am pained as well, he was like what you would consider a father to me, he has always been there for me, I will miss him greatly," she places her head on Mark's shoulder and hugs him for comfort.




Not knowing exactly what to do, Mark awkwardly puts his arm aorund Star. "We'll get 'em for it," he promises.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 27, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Pandora does indeed look very much like Cassie as was stated before. Pandora replies to Cassie’s questions, “We cannot disclose any particulars on those cases, but I would suggest you look over our list of success stories. Most of our efforts have been to remove genetic disorders and improve the quality of life for various individuals. Our cusses rate is 97.6%, and we believe that in time our numbers will reach 100% by the end of 2016.”
> 
> Pandora pauses as the images on screen shift to show conceptual images of Pandora, “I am a composite neural network, developed by VSC. Dr. Whitman conceived my actual design, he is at the head of the staff currently working in Mudaba Adin, and his work has been revolutionary in providing much of the groundwork for the treatments that Magog Industries provides. He is a baseline scientist, but is one of the foremost specialists in his field. Do you require more information?”



"Yes, I would like any information that you can provide without breaching your security measures." Cassie says as she writes down the name and starts working on Dr. Whitman as a focus. "I am suprised that such humanitarian work would be done in Mudaba Adin, I thought you would be based somewhere in Europe or North American perhaps."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Yes, I would like any information that you can provide without breaching your security measures." Cassie says as she writes down the name and starts working on Dr. Whitman as a focus. "I am suprised that such humanitarian work would be done in Mudaba Adin, I thought you would be based somewhere in Europe or North American perhaps."




Pandora replies, “I would need to know what information you seek ma’am before I can know if it I authorized or not.  I must apologize, but there is a limit to my information, I am only programmed to give a cursory knowledge of our operation, anything more in-depth would require an on-site visit for security purposes.”

She pauses, “I do not understand the question, Mudaba Adin I an excellent location to pursue research, although we do have offices in North America and Europe.  Perhaps I am mistaken, why are you confused?”

*The Aerodyne*

Star nods to Mark, “Thank you.”

She turns to Anika, “I do not know why they would target Tommy, perhaps they have decided to start eliminating powerful allies of the UNJE and baselines, and that includes elites?”

Yoshi sits up, “Huh?” he looks around groggily, “did I miss something?”

The pilot calls over the communications line, “Legacy I am about to start my approach into Bangkok, we should be touching down in about twenty minutes.  We will land on the UNJE Tower in Bangkok, I hope this has been a pleasant flight for everyone.”

*Karen*

Kal looks at his watch, “Maybe we should cut this short, Aris says she has a lead on Red Witch and wants to follow it up.  Young Justice business, unless your willing to put yourself in harm’s way…” he says glancing to Karen over his shoulder.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Pandora replies, “I would need to know what information you seek ma’am before I can know if it I authorized or not. I must apologize, but there is a limit to my information, I am only programmed to give a cursory knowledge of our operation, anything more in-depth would require an on-site visit for security purposes.”
> 
> She pauses, “I do not understand the question, Mudaba Adin I an excellent location to pursue research, although we do have offices in North America and Europe. Perhaps I am mistaken, why are you confused?”



"My apologies, I am asking too many questions of you. I was curious as to your appearence and how it came to be. You look, startingly like someone I know." smiles as she pulls up listing of the nearest facilites that she could possibly visit.  (Making a note mentally to discuss this with Jun Min). "As for the rest, I do tend to babble, I apologize. I would have thought that a company with cutting edge technoligies would have set up your home base closer to those who could best afford it."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "My apologies, I am asking too many questions of you. I was curious as to your appearence and how it came to be. You look, startingly like someone I know." smiles as she pulls up listing of the nearest facilites that she could possibly visit.  (Making a note mentally to discuss this with Jun Min). "As for the rest, I do tend to babble, I apologize. I would have thought that a company with cutting edge technoligies would have set up your home base closer to those who could best afford it."




"Mudaba Adin is one of the wealthiest regions in the world, it would only make sense that we establish a research in this region.  Thank you, as stated before my appearance is credited to Dr. Whitman.  I am pleased that it intrigues you, ma'am.  Perhaps I can make an appointment for you at our Mudaba Adin facility, to further sate your curioisity?" Pandora replies.

*Mr. McCallister's Office*

Jun Min enters the office, using an override code and her retinal scan to bypass the security.  She walks quickly to the desk and took a seat and quickly went through the paperwork and files, taking a moment to disable the cameras in the office as she searches through the desk.

She smiles finding just what she needs.

Moments later Jun Min was on her cell phone, “Legacy has left for Bangkok, although the attack on Mark failed, you were correct it has brought them out of the facility.  The target is Strength, Honor’s brother, perhaps a trap is in order?”

A sultry feminine voice speaks, “What about the Seed, is he with them?”

“Yes,” Jun Min replies, “I have a roster of the team members on the mission.”

“Excellent, forward it to me,” the voice purrs.

“Of course, its on its way.  Oh and if you do wish to attack the facility, you would do well to bring extra forces, the security is enhanced with forty androids built by McKain Industries.  I would suggest enlisting he aid of the Water Margin once more, the Brass Orchid and Evolution would be too,” she pauses, “reluctant to attempt such an attack.”

“Interesting, what about our unwanted guests?” the woman replies.

“I have handled that just as you asked, they are following planted leads bringing them into direct contact with you, they are young and misguided.  I actually do believe they think they are _superheroes_,” Jun Min laughs.

The door swings open to the office, and Jun Min walks in looking disheveled and tired, “Bryant, are you here?” she calls into the dark office nervously.

Mr. McCallister stood finishing his phone call, “I have to go,” he closes the phone and slides it into his jacket, “Jun Min, I was just leaving.”

“I know I heard,” Jun Min sighs, “I just didn’t think you should go, without saying goodbye to me.  I mean, well, it was good having you around.  I mean, well I will miss you,” she bites her lip nervously.

Mr. McCallister nods, “Yeah, look I have to go, I will give you a call from the aerodyne once I am airborne.  Take care of the kids,” he walks pass Jun Min and out the door.

Jun Min sighs, and then glances to the door again.  Something just felt different somehow, not quite right.  It was only after she got back to her room that she remembers that Mr. McCallister didn’t have his cane with him…


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

*Legacy in Bangkok*

_0900, July 14th 2014, local time_

The aerodyne touches down on the UNJE tower.  Assembled are ten United Nations soldiers in hardsuits.  They snap to attention as the members of legacy leave the aerodyne.  Standing aloof from the soldiers, is a short slim native male dressed in a black suit with glasses.  

He cracks a smile, “Welcome Legacy, I am Pramoj.  I will be your liaison.  Mr. McCallister has filled us in on your mission, and we have contacted local authorities.  Oh before I forget, Mr. McNamara, we have a digital message waiting for your acceptance from Mr. McCallister, it was marked urgent.”

Pramoj gestures for the students to follow, turning on his heels and walking towards the open doors of the office. Despite the early hour, the temperature is steamy, and humid.  The city buzzes with activity, far below, as you enter the large spacious office.

Inside is another gentleman, known to the world at large as Roundhouse, one of the elites on Justice Elite: Beta.  He barely registers your entrance, as he sits watching the monitor on the wall, he shakes his head in disgust.

Roundhouse gestures at the screen, “Damn it, why they got to kill a hottie like Kelly Mitchell, sure she is a little young, but damn, two or three more years and then she was legal.  You know Pantheon pisses me off sometimes,” he says to no one in particular.

He stands, his long black hair tied back into a ponytail, and dark eyes scanning the team.  He takes his hands out of the jacket of his long black lather trench coat, “Damn, so this is Legacy, call me Tony guys, the UN just keeps pumping them out, younger and younger.”

He smiles at Kiyana, Anika, and Star, “And hotter, and hotter… nice.”

On the monitor behind him more information seems to be coming up about the Tommy McKain murder, apparently Kelly Mitchell was allegedly in his company at the time of the attack.  She is also missing, and many believe she may have died in the blast hat rocked Tommy's suite.  Currently the only evidence is brief footage of a lone black male identified as an elite terrorist known as Surge by the authorities.  The image just shows him looking at he camera then the image goes out.  The authorities believe he shorted power to the whole structure.

Pramoj smiles to Mark, “Sir we have a secure terminal for you to use, just this way,” he shows Mark to an office and opens the door for him.

Roundhouse cocks his head, “So the UN finally decided to send in the rookies?”

Yoshi smirks, “Dude we are so going to kick ass.  Justice Elite is going to have to find a new line of business, once Legacy gets on the case.  And that means you Beta dudes as well.”

Roundhouse just laughs, “That’s funny kid, what about the rest of you?”

*Tommy’s Inner Sanctum*

Kelly comes to on the bed, as artificial sunlight filters onto the bed.  Tommy’s head rests on her chest, and stirs slightly in his sleep, but does not wake as sleeps peacefully next to her.  As she looks around the large circular room, she finds the walls on bare and white, and the whole room has a clean room feeling to it.  

There is a bust of Julius Caesar jut to the right of the bed, and on the other side a bust of Machiavelli.  But there is one thing, as she turns to the single night stand on her right is a picture of Tommy, or at least a younger Tommy, and a girl next to him, both are dressed in similar outfits and they look to be about seven to nine years of age.  They have very similar features in the picture.

“How cute, Ghost has a sister, how touching,” the familiar voice filters in the large room.  Kelly turns to see Neuro leaning against a pillar, with a devilish grin.  He nods gleefully, “Morning puppet, I enjoyed the delicious show you put on last night.  Selling your body to Tommy, to ensure his friendship, like a proper toy, always eager to please, I enjoyed that about you.  It is something that Ghost will never appreciate about you,” he finishes with a leering smile.

*Image of Bangkok*


----------



## Samnell (Mar 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Legacy in Bangkok*
> He cracks a smile, “Welcome Legacy, I am Pramoj.  I will be your liaison.  Mr. McCallister has filled us in on your mission, and we have contacted local authorities.  Oh before I forget, Mr. McNamara, we have a digital message waiting for your acceptance from Mr. McCallister, it was marked urgent.”




Mark nods soberly, "Thought you might." _Probably telling us about Tommy._



> Roundhouse gestures at the screen, “Damn it, why they got to kill a hottie like Kelly Mitchell, sure she is a little young, but damn, two or three more years and then she was legal.  You know Pantheon pisses me off sometimes,” he says to no one in particular.




_Kelly TOO?!"_ Mark blinked and gaped for a moment. _Why does everything get worse whenever we go out?_ "We knew her," he says.



> Currently the only evidence is brief footage of a lone black male identified as an elite terrorist known as Surge by the authorities.  The image just shows him looking at he camera then the image goes out.  The authorities believe he shorted power to the whole structure.




Mark made a mental note to get everything SARAH had on Surge when they got back. _Honor. Surge. Who else? Whoever hired Honor and Surge._



> Pramoj smiles to Mark, “Sir we have a secure terminal for you to use, just this way,” he shows Mark to an office and opens the door for him.




"Ok," Mark says distractedly and walks into the office, not paying Roundhouse any further attention.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 29, 2004)

Ryan follows Pramoj, instinctively moving to wipe sweat off his brow in the heat, only to find it isn't there. _That's interesting. I thought I had just gotten used to the heat...actually, I guess I did adapt to it._

Ryan gives a cursory nod to Roundhouse, having long since dismissed the Elite as incompetent moron. His comments about the death of Kelly startle Ryan. He glances towards Anika, face puzzled. _Why did she go to Tommy's? To try and get back on the team? Maybe if I hadn't challenged her...no, she made her own choices._

Despite his grim mood, Ryan is still able to respond to Roundhouse's taunts. "Yeah, right. I'm Ryan, and I've been your biggest fan since, like, forever," he says sarcastically. "Yeah, how many times have you even *won* a fight or completed a mission?" _Make fun of the glow and I beat you down,_ he silently adds.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Despite his grim mood, Ryan is still able to respond to Roundhouse's taunts. "Yeah, right. I'm Ryan, and I've been your biggest fan since, like, forever," he says sarcastically. "Yeah, how many times have you even *won* a fight or completed a mission?" _Make fun of the glow and I beat you down,_ he silently adds.




Tony smirks, "Funny Ryan, actually Justice Elite: Beta had a rough start, but we cleaned up several cells of Brass Orchid agents throughout Southeast Asia, course I am not one to brag.  Your cool in my book, besides I saw footage of you guys at the mall, your young, but your not afraid to scrap."

He offers his hand to Ryan, "But hey I am sure, you guys being the experts and all will get it right the first time."

*Mark*

Pramoj closes the door behind Mark.  The terminal hums to life, and Mark is quickly able to navigate to hi message box.  A video message shows up, and Mr. McCallister’s face becomes visible to Mark.

Mr. McCallister adjusts hi glasses, “First I want to say, that I am sure you are aware of what happened to Tommy, and he has my condolences.  But that I not my primary concern at this time; what is important to me is the future of the UNJE.  Before I go any further Mark, I just anted to say that I am impressed with legacy, and though I think you all have much to learn, your more ready then I was, hen I started this business.”

“Alright,” he sighs, “let me get to the heart of the matter.  I resigned from the UNJE as of 1015 this morning Mudaba Adin time.  It was a decision of morality versus duty, and trying not to sell my soul.  You asked me why we are sterilizing people, I don’ have an answer for you, but I do know that no one at our Institute has been sterilized yet, but I think that will change soon.  The UNJE is pushing forward; I knew I could not hold them back, and I wanted no part in it.  Bu you are not alone, I m on your side from the outside, I will be back stateside, but you have friends in the UNJE.  Get in contact with Kensei, Oracle, or even that jerk Roundhouse; they are good people.  I wish I could say more, but I will be in contact,” he says looking right into the screen.

“Finally Jun Min is on my side, I don’t know where you stand Mark, but I have an idea that your on our side.  The UNJE is not the enemy but elements within the UNJE are, I will need your help, because you’re still on the inside.  I don’t want the UNJE to collapse, they do good work, but I do wan to remove certain elements.   If you are with m, send a reply Mark, and I will be in contact at a later date.  I would use caution in who you trust, there is no way in knowing who is with us and against us, even among your friends, “He finishes.

“Don’t let this detract from your current mission, stay the course.  I know that will be difficult but your doing a good thing, the right thing.  You are making a difference, remember you’re the leader, the team will draw their strength from you,” he finishes as the message ends.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 29, 2004)

Kelly wakes up slowly, keeping her eyes closed, she just breathes in the scent and the warmth of Tommy's room.  Opening her eyes gingerly, she sees Tommy's head on her chest, and she can't help but smile contentedly, remembering everything that they had done last night, how good everything felt.

_That was so wonderful...I mean, I guess I'm not his first, cause that was like so amazing, I can't believe it, just soo wow! _  The girl thought to herself, smiling down at Tommy.

She let her eyes wander around the room, trying to really get a sense of what it was Tommy cared about.  Her gazed rested on the busts for awhile, trying to figure out who they were, but in the end she just gave up, figuring it would be fun to just ask Tommy, and get him to tell her about them.  She looks about more, her eyes coming to a rest on the picture.  _Awww, he looks so cute like that, but who is she, is she his sister?  Yea, she must be, look how much they resemble each other._

She glances about, startled, at the sound of Neuro's voice, her eyes widen at the sight of him, and she calls the wind to telekinetically to raise the covers to hide her naked-ness, in embaressment, embaressment  heightened by Neuro's derisive comments about her selling her body.

"Its none of your business who I'm with," she whispers angrily, trying not to wake up Tommy, "I love Tommy, and he loves me, just go away, no one wants you here, here or anywhere.  Even your Pantheon friends wanted to kill you, one even did." she says, smirking at him, and trying to hide her confusion about what was going on.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Its none of your business who I'm with," she whispers angrily, trying not to wake up Tommy, "I love Tommy, and he loves me, just go away, no one wants you here, here or anywhere.  Even your Pantheon friends wanted to kill you, one even did." she says, smirking at him, and trying to hide her confusion about what was going on.




"Strong words puppet.  People always seek to destroy what they fear, my so-called death lends credence to my power.  For as long as I have you, I m not truly dead, I am very much alive.  Your mind is my playground, my garden of Eden, puppet.  But mark my words puppet, I have survived death, and I will survive anything you try and throw at me," he walks closer till he looms over Kelly.

"Your love is pathetic, puppet.  It is sickening to think that you would whore yourself out like this, and for what?  Him?  What do you know about _Tommy_?  What do you know about the girl?  You think you know everything, but you know nothing about him, or his past with Pantheon, among other things..." Neuro replies leaning forward and blowing on her neck.

Tommy rises slowly, "Oh your awake," he kisses her cheek, and smiles.  Before standing and heading to a sink to wash his face, and brush his teeth, "man, I have a busy day ahead," he gestures.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 29, 2004)

"No...no, your not real, I'm just imagining you cause I'm all worried about Phase and getting shot...your not really here...your not...Your just trying to make me even more scared..." she says, scrunching her body up into a ball beneath the covers, murmuring the word no over and over again before falling silent. When Tommy kisses her, she looks up at him scared, looking into his eyes.

"Tommy wasn't...he couldn't have been pantheon... he's...he's not like you Neuro... hes nice... he's a nice person, he cares... he's not a monster... not like you... " she says to Neuro, still watching Tommy like she is looking for his reassurance, his help.

"Go away Neuro, I hate you, stop lying." she says, turning to look at him. "GO AWAY!" she screams at the mentalist, throwing a lightning bolt at him.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 29, 2004)

The shock of the news about Kelly stuns Anika into silence as Yoshi, Tony and Ryan traded jabs. _"If only I could have talked her into staying,"_ she thinks with a sniffle.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He offers his hand to Ryan, "But hey I am sure, you guys being the experts and all will get it right the first time."




Listening to conversation for the first time, she shakes her head, doubt beginning to creep into her mind.  _"This isn't a training session.  We could die like Tommy and Kelly."_  She takes a couple deep breaths and tries to empty her mind and focus on the conversation.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. McCallister adjusts hi glasses, “First I want to say, that I am sure you are aware of what happened to Tommy, and he has my condolences.  But that I not my primary concern at this time; what is important to me is the future of the UNJE.




Mark almost killed the message right then.



> “Alright,” he sighs, “let me get to the heart of the matter.  I resigned from the UNJE as of 1015 this morning Mudaba Adin time.  It was a decision of morality versus duty, and trying not to sell my soul.  You asked me why we are sterilizing people, I don’ have an answer for you, but I do know that no one at our Institute has been sterilized yet, but I think that will change soon.




_Great. How do I tell anyone without ending up in prison?_



> The UNJE is pushing forward; I knew I could not hold them back, and I wanted no part in it.  Bu you are not alone, I m on your side from the outside, I will be back stateside, but you have friends in the UNJE.  Get in contact with Kensei, Oracle, or even that jerk Roundhouse; they are good people.  I wish I could say more, but I will be in contact,” he says looking right into the screen.




_Oh that's convenient. Roundhouse just happens to be right here._ Mark pictured himself saying something to Roundhouse and UN troopers bursting in halfway through.



> “Finally Jun Min is on my side, I don’t know where you stand Mark, but I have an idea that your on our side.  The UNJE is not the enemy but elements within the UNJE are, I will need your help, because you’re still on the inside.  I don’t want the UNJE to collapse, they do good work, but I do wan to remove certain elements.   If you are with m, send a reply Mark, and I will be in contact at a later date.  I would use caution in who you trust, there is no way in knowing who is with us and against us, even among your friends, “He finishes.




_This is perfect. He should have told Ryan all this stuff. At least he's already paranoid. So I can trust all of five people, counting McCallister, with this stuff and I only really know two of them. Why the hell did they make me the leader?_



> “Don’t let this detract from your current mission, stay the course.  I know that will be difficult but your doing a good thing, the right thing.  You are making a difference, remember you’re the leader, the team will draw their strength from you,” he finishes as the message ends.




_Because you didn't drop enough on me today._ Mark wanted to puke. _This is stupid and I'm going to screw up my whole damn life and I'm actually considering this?! It's not like I haven't made enough bad life choices already. Now I just need some coke and I'll be set._

Mark got up and paced the office a few times, hands starting to tremble. _Four million from the UN. Ten more from Reebok. I have an agent coming from Germany on Tuesday. I have clothes that fit._ Mark looked down at his uniform. _I guess that counts. And I have a real bed and a bathroom and the toilet works when I puke in it._

Mark sat back down at the terminal and swallowed. Hard. "I have a job to do," he reminded himself. He looked at McCallister's frozen face for a long moment and made a text reply:



			
				mmcnamara@mai.un.org said:
			
		

> "Thanks. It was a long plane ride with the news and we just found out about Kelly. I'll think about what you said about things."


----------



## Aenion (Mar 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Kal looks at his watch, “Maybe we should cut this short, Aris says she has a lead on Red Witch and wants to follow it up.  Young Justice business, unless your willing to put yourself in harm’s way…” he says glancing to Karen over his shoulder.




Karen looks disappointed at first when Kal says he has to go, but perks up "If you don't mind I'd like to come with you, I'd love to help. You said you could use someone like me on your team. Unless you think that Aris will be too angry to think straight when I'm around," she smirks, "I'm starting to think she's more dangerous to me than Genocide or Pantheon."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 29, 2004)

*Cassie*

Thanking Pandora, she logs off the company site and pulls up some information on the location of the offices and anything she can find on this Dr. Whitman. Compiling what she knows she gets up and goes to look for one of the few adults taht she thinks she can trust (Most likely Jun Min darn it!)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Thanking Pandora, she logs off the company site and pulls up some information on the location of the offices and anything she can find on this Dr. Whitman. Compiling what she knows she gets up and goes to look for one of the few adults taht she thinks she can trust (Most likely Jun Min darn it!)




Cassie is able to find the offices easily enough; they are actually located in the vicinity of the VSC Tower, which appears more like a mountain then a simple building, which dominates the Mudaba Adin skyline.  Information on Dr. Whitman is harder to come by, but she is able to find out that he is an expert in the field of baseline genetics, and has dabbled into the science behind elite genetics and the source of their powers.

Once Cassie finishes, she finds Jun Min in her room.  She opens the door pulling a shirt over her head; she looks fresh from a shower.  She smiles, “Hi Cassie, how are you, come in,” she waves for Cassie to enter, “How is everything?”

*Karen*

“Aris can learn to deal with is,” Kal replies with a generous smile, “besides I would feel better if you were with us, but it could get dangerous.  But you are pretty dangerous, yourself.”

Kal turns and whispers to her, “Aris thinks that the Red Witch may be working with a company called Vanguard Secure Computing, or something like that.  While I was out with you last night patrolling, she was doing a little detective work of her own.”

Kal starts walking motioning for Karen to follow, “So the plan is simple, we bust in their, find the Red Witch.  We find her, we have a good shot in tracking down Genocide, and then its payback time, and hopefully find a way back to my own reality…”

“Leave it to Kal to over simplify things,” Aris says floating down behind Kal and Karen, “if she is going I have to rethink the plan, but… we have a better chance of surviving, I mean succeeding.”

Kal cracks a smile, “Sweet, tonight is head bashing time.”

*Kelly*

Tommy glances over his shoulder as Kelly begins to lose her mind.  He spits out hi toothpaste into the sink, just as Kelly mentions Pantheon.  He looks about ready to say something when Kelly sends a surge of lightning through the large room slamming through Neuro, who just laughs, and into the far wall, chipping blaster and stone, with a thunderous clap.

Neuro smiles, “Now you have to wonder puppet, am I really real?  Or am I just a persistent delusion created by your crumbling psyche?   Although we both know the truth is somewhere in the middle, right puppet?  You are stuck with me puppet, accept it, the sooner you do, the sooner we can start really enjoying ourselves, like the old days.”

Neuro kneels and blows Kelly a kiss, fading away and behind him she sees Tommy, looking just a smidge freaked out.  He walks back slowly, “Let me guess, you had another vision of Neuro?  It looks like whatever he did to you, is getting worse,” he glances to the damage done, “violent even.  I would not put much stock into what it may be telling you, if it is anything like Neuro he made lies and half truths his business, being a mentalist only made it that much more insidious.  But your safe here, once you are cleaned up, we can bring in the expert, and I think we can get this little issue resolved.”

Tommy seems pragmatic as he sits on the bed, “Trust me.”

*Bangkok*

Pramoj appears in the main room, and switches the monitor to a surveillance image of a two-story club called _Ultimate 80’s A-Go-Go_, “Strength has been seen in the vicinity of this club on several occasions in the past two weeks.  We have footage of the elite, right her,” he tabs the remote, and footage rolls of a nine foot tall muscled man with a comparatively small head in a black business suit.  He dwarfs the thugs at his side, as he enters the club through its large double doors.

Pramoj freezes the frame with Strength entering the building.  “Strength is a Charlie class elite, he is immensely strong, tough, and his body can repair itself quickly.  He is like a living tank, he can take massive amounts of physical punishment and not slow down.  We have not moved in on him for that reason, the last elite that did, a local hero was found in the bay, bloody, broken, and bloated.  But I am sure that Legacy will succeed with ease.”

*Mark*

As Mark finishes sending the message, another message comes in.  A real-time video message from Paragon, flares to life on-screen.  Paragon looks relieved seeing Mark’s face, as he speaks, “I just heard about what happened, those bastards will pay for that, we are making it a top priority for Justice Elite, and I am actually on my way to Venice to handle this matter personally.  I don’t want you to worry about Surge, or your classmates Mark, Justice Elite _will_ handle the matter.”

“But I did have another reason to contact you, Bryant McCallister, your old instructor has quit Legacy.  We are not sure why, and I want to believe that he just got tired of his work, but his timing could not have been worse.  I hate to ask this of you Mark, but you cannot trust him,” Paragon says flatly.

“The UNJE has evidence that he my have been a Pantheon plant, and an internal investigation is underway at the Institute and abroad to get to the heart of the matter.  I want to believe that Bryant was on the level, but I have to put the UNJE first.  As we all do.  Mark, has he contacted you at all today?” Paragon finishes waiting for Mark’s answer.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cassie is able to find the offices easily enough; they are actually located in the vicinity of the VSC Tower, which appears more like a mountain then a simple building, which dominates the Mudaba Adin skyline. Information on Dr. Whitman is harder to come by, but she is able to find out that he is an expert in the field of baseline genetics, and has dabbled into the science behind elite genetics and the source of their powers.
> 
> Once Cassie finishes, she finds Jun Min in her room. She opens the door pulling a shirt over her head; she looks fresh from a shower. She smiles, “Hi Cassie, how are you, come in,” she waves for Cassie to enter, “How is everything?”



Cassie

"I had some sort of deja vu episode at the mall, and followed up them up." pulls out her print outs and lays out what she found on the company. "The more I look, the more the deja vu hits. So, should I investigate this or let the school handle it? And.. well, no one has told me anything about what they found out about me?"


----------



## Samnell (Mar 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> As Mark finishes sending the message, another message comes in.  A real-time video message from Paragon, flares to life on-screen.  Paragon looks relieved seeing Mark’s face, as he speaks, “I just heard about what happened, those bastards will pay for that, we are making it a top priority for Justice Elite, and I am actually on my way to Venice to handle this matter personally.  I don’t want you to worry about Surge, or your classmates Mark, Justice Elite _will_ handle the matter.”




Mark blinked in astonishment. _Talk about timing._ "I'll tell my team," Mark answers soberly.



> “But I did have another reason to contact you, Bryant McCallister, your old instructor has quit Legacy.  We are not sure why, and I want to believe that he just got tired of his work, but his timing could not have been worse.  I hate to ask this of you Mark, but you cannot trust him,” Paragon says flatly.




Mark gaped in genuine surprise. He figured they'd be down on McCallister after he quit, but Mark hadn't expected to be on the receiving end so quick.



> “The UNJE has evidence that he my have been a Pantheon plant, and an internal investigation is underway at the Institute and abroad to get to the heart of the matter.  I want to believe that Bryant was on the level, but I have to put the UNJE first.  As we all do.  Mark, has he contacted you at all today?” Paragon finishes waiting for Mark’s answer.




_A plant? Is he the spy?_ Mark hadn't thought about that possibility. "I was in his office this morning. He called me down to give me a datacard to look over before the meeting I was supposed to make today and set me up with my new room." Mark said in his most forthright manner. _Something about this whole day doesn't smell right. McCallister says don't trust the UN because they want us sterilized and Paragon says don't trust McCallister because he's a spy._

"Who will be taking over supervising Legacy business now that he's gone? We've had a lot of upsets already today and my team's going to want to know," Mark asked with genuine sincerity and curiosity. _And I hope it's Jun Min or someone and not you._ Keeping his inner turmoil under wraps, Mark did his best to project only honest confusion and concern.

_To think I could have just stuck with acting after I graduated._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I had some sort of deja vu episode at the mall, and followed up them up." pulls out her print outs and lays out what she found on the company. "The more I look, the more the deja vu hits. So, should I investigate this or let the school handle it? And.. well, no one has told me anything about what they found out about me?"




Jun Min smiles, “I am sorry these past few days have been crazy,” she looks over the information, “wow you have been doing some research.  We really did not have much to go off of, Cassie.  But it looks like you may have something here.  This is great Cassie.  I think this matter affects both you and the school, why don’t we work together on this issue?  Why don’t we go over first thing in the morning.  Does that sound good?”

*Mark*

Paragon nods listening, “Well for the moment, Jun Min should be handling that, at least until a permanent solution can be found.  I would suggest you keep me abreast if you hear anything about Bryant, he is considered dangerous at this time.  Listen, Mark if you need anything, contact me directly.  I want you to know you can come to me for anything,” he sounds genuine and sincere, “Good luck with Strength.  Paragon out.”

The image goes dead.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> “Aris can learn to deal with is,” Kal replies with a generous smile, “besides I would feel better if you were with us, but it could get dangerous.  But you are pretty dangerous, yourself.”




"Well that's a first, no one has ever called me dangerous before," she says, a wide smile on her face.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal turns and whispers to her, “Aris thinks that the Red Witch may be working with a company called Vanguard Secure Computing, or something like that.  While I was out with you last night patrolling, she was doing a little detective work of her own.”
> 
> Kal starts walking motioning for Karen to follow, “So the plan is simple, we bust in their, find the Red Witch.  We find her, we have a good shot in tracking down Genocide, and then its payback time, and hopefully find a way back to my own reality…”
> 
> ...




"You don't sound very positive. I take it they won't just let us walk in and have a nice, friendly talk with this Red Witch," Karen looks worried, "What was your plan up to now?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 29, 2004)

Kelly looks confused as the lightning smashes into the walls and causes the plaster to explode outward. "Wha...what the hell is going on? I just hit you, I saw it hit you." she screams in anger at the apparition.  She looks at Tommy worriedly and then back to Neuro.

"Your not...I'm not a puppet...stop calling me puppet...I'm not a toy." she screams, and swings out at Neuro as he leans in to kiss her.  When he disappears, she seems to crumple in on herself as she sighs in relief, pulling the covers around her on the bed.  "Why...Why is this all happening to me, its not fair, why can't he go bug someone else?"  she asks of no one in particular.

When Tommy starts trying to reassure her, she looks up at him and interrupts, "Tommy, he was here, Neuro was standing right there, he was watching me...watching us...he said he loved the show I put on for him last night... If I hurry up and have a quick shower, can we get him out of my head sooner?... I want all of this to stop I don't want him to alwaays be standing there watching us, watching me."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> When Tommy starts trying to reassure her, she looks up at him and interrupts, "Tommy, he was here, Neuro was standing right there, he was watching me...watching us...he said he loved the show I put on for him last night... If I hurry up and have a quick shower, can we get him out of my head sooner?... I want all of this to stop I don't want him to alwaays be standing there watching us, watching me."




Tommy nods, “Sure, get cleaned up and I will have Mr. Smith arrange it all.  I hope this helps.”  He puts on some slippers and stands stretching, he yawns.  Tommy has a lean body, with a decent build, and somewhat average height.  He walks to the door shirtless, and leaves Kelly alone to get cleaned up.

Once she finishes, he returns with a portly woman, with short dark hair in a business suit.  She waddles after Tommy, and behind her is Mr. Smith and two of the Star Androids.  The androids flank the woman, and the woman takes a seat.  

Tommy walks over to Kelly, “Alright, lets get this started.  Miss Orville here is a renowned psychologist with some interesting elite powers.  Hopefully she can help you, I am not sure if this one session will do it, but for the cost, it should,” he winks trying to comfort her.

He leads Kelly over to the woman, and takes a seat.  The woman smiles and greets Kelly, “Why hello Miss Mitchell, your reputation precedes you, I am pleased to meet you, your music is fantastic,” she fawns for a moment.  Then collects herself, “I hope to get to the root of your issue, but I must warn you, my methods are unorthodox and combine my training and knowledge with my powers.”

“Shall we begin?” she questions.

*Karen*

Aris rolls her eyes at Kal, “Thank you Kal for raising the bar once more on your idiocy.”

Kal shrugs, “I aim for excellence.”

“Karen to answer your question,” Aris says entering her room, “we were going to fly in, bust our way in, and well just work our way to Red Witch, or at least one of the more secure offices inside the compound at the VSC building.  As you can see, I let Kal do the majority of the planning.”

Kal smirks, “Hey its effective.”

“Perhaps but not all that surgical, but then gain we have to work with what we have.  We don’t have too many options, we only have what we got.  If we had all of Young Justice, then sure Kal, we could go that route.  I just think we need to use more caution.  But I don’t have any ideas either, so it may just be us three under cover of darkness, bashing our way to Red Witch.  Not a plan I endorse whole-heartedly, but if we act fast enough, it is one we can accomplish, rather quickly.  Of course once we find Red Witch… well that could get ugly.”

Kal shrugs, “What is the worst that could happen.”

Aris replies, “We could die.  I think we need to postpone just a day more to fully plan this out, Karen you have any ideas?  I doubt there is anyone else that could help us,” she sighs.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min smiles, “I am sorry these past few days have been crazy,” she looks over the information, “wow you have been doing some research. We really did not have much to go off of, Cassie. But it looks like you may have something here. This is great Cassie. I think this matter affects both you and the school, why don’t we work together on this issue? Why don’t we go over first thing in the morning. Does that sound good?”



*Cassie*

Cassie wilts a bit at the delay. "I was hoping that something had been brought up abut me. I do know that some of my opinions are the reason I most likely wasn't chosen for the team, but I do hope that UN and the school administation still plans to aid me in finding out who I am like they promised." shakes her head. "I'm sorry.. that came off too pushy, but I've not heard anything about me from anyone since I reported here and .. well I feel like the administation has written me off as something not worth looking over."


----------



## Aenion (Mar 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Aris rolls her eyes at Kal, “Thank you Kal for raising the bar once more on your idiocy.”
> 
> ...




"You might be right Aris. I don't know very much about VSC, but I've heard that they're security is pretty good. I doubt Red Witch is the only Elite in that building. Maybe someone else at the school knows more about them," Karen shrugs, "maybe we could get into the building using a cover or something."

ooc: I can't remember if Karen knows anything about Cassie's quest on VSC, if she does I'll edit my post.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 29, 2004)

When Tommy is walking away Kelly can't help but think that he looks much more muscular and fit without the shirt, like he's just acting like a nerd or something to fool people, _well, he can't fool me anymore, and that yummy body of his is all mine, _she thinks to herself, before climbing her way out of the sheets she is entwined in.  She heads directly into the shower, not needing to disrobe, just turning it on at its hottest, and stepping under the water jets.

She moves quickly, washing her perfectly tanned body with intense motions, as if she is trying to scrub Neuro off her skin, she pays particular attention to where she had felt him licking the night before as well as where he had blown her the kiss.  Despite the intense, almost obsessive way she was washing herself, it was still her quickest shower ever, unlike most people, she would never have to worry about pruning up so she always took her time and luxuriated.  When she steps out of the shower, as was her ritual, she called the winds to dry her off, and to fix her hair.

Once she is dry, she starts to investigate the room, looking for something that she could wear since all of her clothes had been destroyed, she settles on a pair of Tommy's Pajama bottoms with the string pulled as tight as it could go, and a T-shirt that turned out to be over-sized, at least on her and fell to her thighs, making her look like an 8 year old playing dress up.

When Tommy enters with the Doctor and his entourage, se smiles shyly at him, and indicates the pajamas, "I hope you don't mind, all my clothes got ruined." she tells him.  She seats herself across from the doctor and watches her intently, when the doctor asks if she is ready to begin, she nods.  "I...I think you should know that I saw Neuro standing here this morning, he was telling me stuff, and well, I kind of got Mad and threw a lightning bolt at him," she says pointing at the scorch marks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Cassie wilts a bit at the delay. "I was hoping that something had been brought up abut me. I do know that some of my opinions are the reason I most likely wasn't chosen for the team, but I do hope that UN and the school administation still plans to aid me in finding out who I am like they promised." shakes her head. "I'm sorry.. that came off too pushy, but I've not heard anything about me from anyone since I reported here and .. well I feel like the administation has written me off as something not worth looking over."




“Whoa, slow down Cassie, we did not have much to go off of.  You sort of just popped onto the Earth and given your unique future, history whatever, I am surprised we found anything at all.  We have a lead now, I want to help you, but its Sunday, I am pretty sure, many offices are closed today especially for visits.  We go first thing in the morning, and we will get some answers, I promise, ok?” Jun Min replies.

“We did not forget about you, but your case is on a whole different level then anything, I am used to dealing with,” she sighs, “I am sorry it has just been a trying weekend, and today sucks even more.”

*Karen*

“Sure a cover maybe, or we get some schematics and look them over,” Aris sighs, “but damn it, I don’t know much about hacking.  Maybe Kal is right, we just bust in there.. although I refuse to believe he is right, there is a slight possibility he could be.”

Kal shrugs, “Hey, I just try and keep it simple.”

“Maybe we should just try the informant, I have been in contact with,” Aris replies.

Kal winces, “I don’t know, that smells of a trap, we don’t know much about this person, besides them saying they know something about Red Witch and want to help us.  It just smells like a trap.”

Aris nods, “But it may be our best bet, if it is a trap, then we can handle it I am sure, especially with Karen there.  He wants to meet face to face, I have been putting it off, but we need to do something, I just have a bad feeling something bad is going to happen soon.”

Kal nods, “Sure, if it’s a trap, I can just say I told you so.”

*Kelly*

The woman smiles, “Of course,” she sighs and places her hands on Kelly’s temples, “this may feel slightly strange.”

Then there is bright light.

Kelly finds herself on a cliff face overlooking the sea.  The wind is blowing on her skin, and she is dressed in a white dress, which billows in the wind.  At her side is a young girl, perhaps at the age of five or six, carrying a doll.  She has curly black hair, and is wearing a similar dress to Kelly.

She looks up to Kelly with her ocean blue eyes and smiles, “Hello Kelly, we are inside what I like to call a mindscape.  Your psyche is connected to mine, and although you will be my guide, I can control the mindscape in case things go, horribly, horribly wrong.”

She whispers, “But we are not alone.  I felt a second distinct presence in your mind.  You are right, Neuro is inside your mind, and perhaps we can find a way to flush him out.  I hope we can.  I am sure you have questions for me…”


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 29, 2004)

> She whispers, “But we are not alone. I felt a second distinct presence in your mind. You are right, Neuro is inside your mind, and perhaps we can find a way to flush him out. I hope we can. I am sure you have questions for me…”



Kelly takes a deep breath as the Doctor puts her hands onto her head.  "Whats gonna..." but thats as far as she got before the light swallowed her, and she found herelf drifting for a moment.  When she opens her eyes and sees the Seascape, she blinks confusedly, uncomprehending.  When she hears the the young girl, she looks at the child and smiles.

She looks puzzeled by the term mindscape, "Whats a mindscape, is that like my thoughts?"  she asks the doctor curiously.  At the mention of Neuro actually being really here and not just a figment of her imagination, she cringes and seems to be diminished.  "Can he come here and get us?  Are we safe here?" she asks the Doctor, looking about nervously, for any hint of Neuro.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 29, 2004)

James tries to pay attention during the briefing by Pramoj about Strength. He is worried about what happened to Tommy and Kelly, but he wants to be a value to the team so he takes notes on his PDA and studies the location, different faces. When the briefing is over James will ask Pramoj if they have a medical facility on base and if he can go there, he needs to study and try and memorize the location in case anyone needs a quick medical t-port evace. James will also ask for and satellite city maps and study different locations around town that he can get to in one extended teleport.

And while James is very worried about Kiyana he tries not to show it… _man this is hard all this super-hero stuff… my friends and those I love could get hurt… or worst… I had better stick close to her, even though she can take care of herself and could take me in a fight with both hands tied behind her back… [/b]_


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> James tries to pay attention during the briefing by Pramoj about Strength. He is worried about what happened to Tommy and Kelly, but he wants to be a value to the team so he takes notes on his PDA and studies the location, different faces. When the briefing is over James will ask Pramoj if they have a medical facility on base and if he can go there, he needs to study and try and memorize the location in case anyone needs a quick medical t-port evace. James will also ask for and satellite city maps and study different locations around town that he can get to in one extended teleport.




Pramoj is more then willing to oblige.  He smiles warmly to James, and then says a few words in Thai, and the monitor switches to an overland map of the region surrounding the _Ultimate 80's A-Go-Go_ establishment.  Out to 25 miles in all directions.  From the map it is clear that the region is rife with similar types of clubs, parlors, and less savory establishments.

Pramoj states, “We can set up emergency evac points wherever you need them,” he pauses, “I am curious should I use your codenames or your actual names?  I assume each of you has the customary elite codename yes?”

He clears his throat, “As I was saying, we can have reinforcements stationed if needed.  For quick relief if need be.  But I am sure elites of your caliber should be able to handle this with ease.  The UNJE has the utmost faith in your abilities.”

Kiyana watches, “Wow…” she says smiling, “I am a little nervous…” she blushes, “this is so exciting.”

Yoshi paces, “Damn I am anxious, I hope Mark hurries up, we got Water Margin thugs to crack on.  I wouldn’t worry too much about Strength, Pramoj, we can handle that chump easy.  We are just using him to get to Honor, and then its payback, Legacy style.”

*Kelly*

The girl giggles, “No not just your thoughts, but my thoughts as well.  And I can control it, its part of my power.  I would not worry too much about Neuro, he may be here, but I control this mindscape.  You can think of this as just a little world in our own minds, and the rules obey the rules of our real world for the most part.  Now to begin,” she smiles.

The little girl steps away from Kelly, and gestures to two paths.  “The right path will take you deeper into your own fears and regrets, although at first it will seem benign, it will grow more and more oppressive we go.  I suspect that somewhere in that direction is Neuro, nestling among your more fevered thoughts.”

The little girl continues, “The left path will take us deeper into your psyche, and not just your worries and thoughts, but your memories, and personality.  The very essence that makes you, you.  Each path is fraught with dangers, that we will face together, but as they say I can only show you the path, you must walk it.  I will warn you, the deeper we go, the less control I will have, and the more the world will react to us, as we leave this safe region.  If you ever wish to return, then simply cry out, ‘Sanctuary’ and we should be brought back here.”

“Now as I said before you must choose your path,” the little girl spoke.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 29, 2004)

Ryan smiled nervously, masking his fear and anticipation. _This is it. Our first real mission, a chance to prove ourselves. Let's hope we don't screw up, because this is going to be on the news for sure._

"Uh, I think all of have codenames, although for the life of me I can't remember Mark's, but we all prefer our real names here." Ryan then examines the monitor, checking the exits of the club.

_It feels nice to be the one doing the ambushing,_ Ryan thinks, recalling all of his previous battles. His eyes scan the monitor, and then move up to his friends...their smiles, their eyes, their faces...against someone like Strength, who left broken and battered corpses in his wake. Ryan has a sudden vision of Anika in a similar state, dead, and he shakes his head, trying to clear the image from his mind. 

"I never had much time to think, before they happened," he says softly, as if something were stuck in his throat, suffocating him. _I've never had time to think, to predict, to imagine, to fear what could happen...I've always just responded. Can I do this? What if something goes wrong, and innocent people get hurt? Or worse, one of us doesn't make it back home?_ Ryan's face is sullen as he focuses on the monitor.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Pramoj is more then willing to oblige.  He smiles warmly to James, and then says a few words in Thai, and the monitor switches to an overland map of the region surrounding the Ultimate 80's A-Go-Go establishment.  Out to 25 miles in all directions.  From the map it is clear that the region is rife with similar types of clubs, parlors, and less savory establishments.
> 
> Pramoj states, “We can set up emergency evac points wherever you need them,” he pauses, “I am curious should I use your codenames or your actual names?  I assume each of you has the customary elite codename yes?”
> 
> He clears his throat, “As I was saying, we can have reinforcements stationed if needed.  For quick relief if need be.  But I am sure elites of your caliber should be able to handle this with ease.  The UNJE has the utmost faith in your abilities.”




James smiles cheerfully "*Well generally the extent of my range is about 8 miles anothough in training I have pushed it closer to 30 miles but I really don't want to go that far unless I really have to. If we could set up on within 8 miles of this Go-Go place I could make that a lot easier. As for code names sure you can call me Traveller, but I will answer to James also.*" 



> Kiyana watches, “Wow…” she says smiling, “I am a little nervous…” she blushes, “this is so exciting.”
> 
> Yoshi paces, “Damn I am anxious, I hope Mark hurries up, we got Water Margin thugs to crack on.  I wouldn’t worry too much about Strength, Pramoj, we can handle that chump easy.  We are just using him to get to Honor, and then its payback, Legacy style.”




James give Kiyana is braves smile and takes her hand to give it a light squeeze. When he lets go he does a quick wink but then goes back to studying the maps, and getting a good idea about the lay out of the area


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2004)

Kelly looks clearly perplexed as to which way to go, which area of her mind to enter.  "I really want to be back to myself again, so that means that I should go to the left, but...I want Neuro out of me as quick as possible so I should go right, I don't know... What do you think?" she asks the girl, trying to peer down the different paths.  When she remembers what the girl said, she blushes, "I guess I have to pick though, huh?  Well, lets go get Neuro out of me and then we can fix everything else he did to me, is that ok?"  she asks the doctor, starting off on the path into her fears, wondering what she'll find, wondering, and fearing it.

"So like my powers, do they work in here too?  I 've seen cartoons  where people could do anything that they wanted since its their thoughts, could I like shink Neuro till he like disappears or somehing?"


----------



## Samnell (Mar 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The image goes dead.




Mark stared at the blank monitor for a moment. _Could McCallister really be the spy? Why would he tell me that stuff unless- Unless he wanted to get me on his side.

If I don't trust the UN, who do I have to go to? McCallister. Who gave me stuff to make me question the UN? McCallister. Who told me the UN had a dark side when I questioned him on it. McCallister._ It all fit.

"He was trying to turn me." _That jerk wanted me on his side with the people that killed Tommy and Kelly!_ Mark got up and walked back to the others.

"Got news, guys. Paragon just called. Justice Elite is making getting Tommy's and Kelly's killer top priority and McCallister just quit. Jun Min has his job for now. Paragon told me they think McCallister might have been working for the Pantheon," Mark announces icily.

EDIT: to avoid the language filter's smilies.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Got news, guys. Paragon just called. Justice Elite is making getting Tommy's and Kelly's killer top priority and McCallister just quit. Jun Min has his job for now. Paragon told me they think McCallister might have been working for the Pantheon," Mark announces icily.




Kiyana gasps, “Mr. McCallister is Pantheon, how?  Why?  I don’t believe it!” she cries.

Star thinks for a moment, “It could very well fit, Kelly did say she had a problem with Mr. McCallister and now she is dead, only hours later.  But that is completely conjecture and it’s hard to believe he would do that.  But I cannot see a reason for the UNJE to lie to us.”

Yoshi shrugs, “Whatever,” he says with a shrug, “sounds good to me.  I can flip off that old man next time I see him, anyone who messes with the UNJE deserves to have their ass in a sling.  Kiyana quit your crying I doubt he shed a tear when Tommy and Kelly bit it.  I doubt he would cry for you, so don’t cry for him.”

Kiyana sniffles, and buries her head in James’ shoulder.

“Jesus, cry me a river, he was a Pantheon spy,” Yoshi says loudly, “whatever we thought about him does not matter.  The truth may hurt, but it isn’t like it changes anything.  Justice Elite will handle Surge, then Mr. McCallister, and any other Pantheon terrorist.  We have to handle Strength, lets focus on that.”

*Kelly*

“In this world your powers are an extension of yourself, they should operate as normal if they are needed, but the true confrontation is not one of violence, but of the self,” she follows along as the pastoral wind swept hills give way to a seedy city underbelly where all things Kelly are up for sale, from the cheap and gaudy to the perverse and disgusting.  

People leer at Kelly, as she passes, and rain begins to pour as the elite makes her way down the street.   Despite all the people she feels terribly alone, and cold.  The little girl shivers, “Your fears gnaw at you, Kelly, tell me what is it that you fear most in this world?”


----------



## Agamon (Mar 30, 2004)

Anika watches Pramoj's briefing, which does little to dispel her self-doubt.  She looks to Ryan, hoping to get a reassuring smile from him, but he doesn't look very pleased with the prospect of the fight either.  Giving her head a shake, she berates herself mentally.  _"C'mon, we can do this.  We can take him down before he knows what hit him."_  The look of uncertainty turns to that of grim determination.



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "Got news, guys. Paragon just called. Justice Elite is making getting Tommy's and Kelly's killer top priority and McCallister just quit. Jun Min has his job for now. Paragon told me they think McCallister might have been working for the Pantheon," Mark announces icily.




Grim determination becomes shock and disbelief.  _"What??  Great Wodan, why is all of this happening?  McCallister killed..."_  She all of a sudden becomes angry.  _"No.  Enough already.  We have a mission ahead of us.  No more distractions."_

"Yoshi is right.  Thanks for being upfront with us, Mark, but frankly, that info could have waited.  We have a job to do.  The sooner it's done, the better," she says firmly.  Turning back to the monitor, she adds, "So, what's the plan?"


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2004)

Kelly again looks puzzeled, an expression the doctor must be getting bored with quickly, "I don't understand, a confrontation of self... whats a confrontation of self?"  she asks, the little girl, curiously.  Trusting the doctor, but still wanting to be sure before she goes any further, she looks up at the sky an does her best to make it sunny again, to make the rain dry up.

"I...this is embaressing...and silly...but I think...I think the thing that I'm most afraid of is that I'm a bad person, that no one really likes me, can like me...Neuro, he keeps telling me... he keeps saying that I'm just a puppet, just a toy, for anyone, that no actually cares about me, they just like me because I'm rich, or because I can sing, or cause how I look.  They just want what I can do, not me, it makes me feel soo lonely, thats why I like Tommy so much.  He doesn't need anything, he, well, he doesn't need me, so its like its really real and not just him pretending."  she tells the child, haltingly at first, being uncomfortable, but slowly being more willing.  She looks around uncomfortably as the cityscape around her emphasizes that she feels like the world sees everything about her being on sale, even her body.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly again looks puzzeled, an expression the doctor must be getting bored with quickly, "I don't understand, a confrontation of self... whats a confrontation of self?"  she asks, the little girl, curiously.  Trusting the doctor, but still wanting to be sure before she goes any further, she looks up at the sky an does her best to make it sunny again, to make the rain dry up.
> 
> "I...this is embaressing...and silly...but I think...I think the thing that I'm most afraid of is that I'm a bad person, that no one really likes me, can like me...Neuro, he keeps telling me... he keeps saying that I'm just a puppet, just a toy, for anyone, that no actually cares about me, they just like me because I'm rich, or because I can sing, or cause how I look.  They just want what I can do, not me, it makes me feel soo lonely, thats why I like Tommy so much.  He doesn't need anything, he, well, he doesn't need me, so its like its really real and not just him pretending."  she tells the child, haltingly at first, being uncomfortable, but slowly being more willing.  She looks around uncomfortably as the cityscape around her emphasizes that she feels like the world sees everything about her being on sale, even her body.



 “Well we all need our external reservoirs of strength, Kelly.  How do you see yourself, not so much what you think others think of you.  How do you picture the person that you are now?” the little girl asks.

The weather slowly changes under Kelly’s will, but does not fully abate.  It seems her power does not fully affect this area, and the feeling of cold, unrelenting loneliness and exploitation remains.  She passes by a window that has her looking at Tommy selling compromising images of her over the virtua-web.  Another image has her agent selling her music, likeness and anything else for money.  Mr. McCallister berates Kelly in another fleeting image before she finds herself alone in a long alley with the young girl at her side.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2004)

"I'm me...I, I don't know what you want me to say." the popstar says slightly vexxedly, but obediently, she turns her thoughts inward, trying to think about how she sees herself.  As she is thinking about it, her body undergoes changes, coming to match what she thinks of herself as.  Her hair slowly grows shorter, and shifts itself into the type of pigtails that a child would wear.  Even as her hair changes, she begins to get shorter, but her dress stays the same size, becoming humungous on her, like she is a little girl dressing up in big girl clothes, one who looks kind of silly doing it.

The child popstar starts to sniffle at the image of Tommy selling pictures of her and him when they were lying together.  "He wouldn't do that, he cares about me, he wouldn't do anything to hurt me, he loves me, like I love him," she protests to the image, as if arguing would make it go away.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 30, 2004)

Ryan smiles back at Anika. _Screw the if's, but's or can'ts. Let's do this_

*"What?"* Ryan interjects, confused, surprised, and angry. "Mr. McCallister was not a Pantheon spy, I...I just can't see how anyone could think that, no matter what the UN says. I'd sooner trust a man I know and respect than some faceless suit at a desk job. Mr. McCallister is probably being defamed because he's disagreeing with UN policy or something." _This relates to what's been bothering me....something Star said. What was it?

Of course, Yoshi's right, Mr. McCallister wouldn't shed a tear for anyone...he's stronger than that._ "Anika's right, though, the mission is more important than any doubts we may have of Mr. McCallister." Still, Ryan throws a suspicious glance towards Mark. _Something's going on here, between what Star said and now this. I'm out of loop, and I don't like that. Surely Mark has some proof to support this allegation...what's he holding back?_

"Anyway, I was thinking we divide into two teams, one to come in to from the front, the other from the back, covering all of the exits. Besides, we're all really fast, so it's doubtful he could run. Then, we distract him long enough for Anika to hit him with something nasty." Ryan grows matter-of-fact and professional, sounding sure of himself. Apparently, sitting in on Legacy strategy classes did him some good.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I'm me...I, I don't know what you want me to say." the popstar says slightly vexxedly, but obediently, she turns her thoughts inward, trying to think about how she sees herself.  As she is thinking about it, her body undergoes changes, coming to match what she thinks of herself as.  Her hair slowly grows shorter, and shifts itself into the type of pigtails that a child would wear.  Even as her hair changes, she begins to get shorter, but her dress stays the same size, becoming humungous on her, like she is a little girl dressing up in big girl clothes, one who looks kind of silly doing it.




The girl giggles, "You feel that you are just a girl playing to be a woman.  That is not uncommon for young women like you, to feel overwhelmed, Kelly.  But you are both at the same time, growing into the woman you wish to be, and still reatining the girl within. Embrace that, you will need that purity of strength..."  



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> The child popstar starts to sniffle at the image of Tommy selling pictures of her and him when they were lying together.  "He wouldn't do that, he cares about me, he wouldn't do anything to hurt me, he loves me, like I love him," she protests to the image, as if arguing would make it go away.




"What do you believe Tommy would do, do you believe that he would do that to you, or do you believe this is just a fevered vision fueled by your regrets and fears?" the girl asks.

"Or perhaps its the truth, and you are just afriad to admit it?" a boy says standing behind both Kelly and the girl.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The girl giggles, "You feel that you are just a girl playing to be a woman. That is not uncommon for young women like you, to feel overwhelmed, Kelly. But you are both at the same time, growing into the woman you wish to be, and still reatining the girl within. Embrace that, you will need that purity of strength..."



"I...I think I understand, your saying just cause I don't think I can handle everything doesn't mean its true, and that its ok to feel overwhelmed and ask for help when I really need it, right?  That there isn't anything wrong with wanting someone to be here, with me, to take care of me, to treat me special."



> "What do you believe Tommy would do, do you believe that he would do that to you, or do you believe this is just a fevered vision fueled by your regrets and fears?" the girl asks.
> 
> "Or perhaps its the truth, and you are just afriad to admit it?" a boy says standing behind both Kelly and the girl.



"I...I don't think that he would do that to me, I don't think he would do anything to hurt me, I guess its just part of what I'm afraid of, people just using me all the time.  Its ok to be a little afraid, I think being a little afraid can help protect people, but if you get too afraid, you don't ever do anything about what your afraid of, and thats no good."  she turns when she hears the little boy, and smiles.

"No, Tommy wouldn't do that, I trust him, he hasn't done anything to hurt me, not like you, and I'm not gonna be afraid of him hurting me just because you want me to be upset.  Everyone isn't as mean or bad as you are." she says, sounding calmer then when she last spoke to the elite, but her voice still wasn't completely convincing.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> “Sure a cover maybe, or we get some schematics and look them over,” Aris sighs, “but damn it, I don’t know much about hacking.  Maybe Kal is right, we just bust in there.. although I refuse to believe he is right, there is a slight possibility he could be.”
> 
> ...




"Even if it's a trap, it's probably safer than fighting ourselves a way through," Karen shrugs, "and there is always the possibility they actually want to help you guys. If they don't then we can always start with kicking their butt first," she says, throwing Kal a smile.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "No, Tommy wouldn't do that, I trust him, he hasn't done anything to hurt me, not like you, and I'm not gonna be afraid of him hurting me just because you want me to be upset.  Everyone isn't as mean or bad as you are." she says, sounding calmer then when she last spoke to the elite, but her voice still wasn't completely convincing.




"Strong words, puppet," the boy replies, a dog limps toward the boy, and he picks it up, "but you don't know anything about bad or mean.  Or evil.  Your content in your ignorance-"

"You must be-" the littl girl is cut off as Neuro simply raises  hand, and she starts to choke and collapse.

"Simpleton," the boy walks forward, "never interrupt me.  Puppet this is the best you could do, how sad.  So where is your vaunted strength now?  Will it collapse under the weight of your life's crushing dissapointments?"

"Or do you truly believe Tommy loves you, and can protect you from a world that seeks to prostitute you like the puppet you truly are?" the boy replies gently petting the puppy.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Even if it's a trap, it's probably safer than fighting ourselves a way through," Karen shrugs, "and there is always the possibility they actually want to help you guys. If they don't then we can always start with kicking their butt first," she says, throwing Kal a smile.



 Kal grins, "I like the way you think, Karen.  You know what I am going to talk to Jimmy, I bet he would help out just in case.  You guys hang tight, I will be back," he says laving the room.

Aris clears her throat, "Uhh..." she gets out before he leaves, and then just sits their in awkward silence.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal grins, "I like the way you think, Karen.  You know what I am going to talk to Jimmy, I bet he would help out just in case.  You guys hang tight, I will be back," he says laving the room.
> 
> Aris clears her throat, "Uhh..." she gets out before he leaves, and then just sits their in awkward silence.




Karen watches Kal rush out of her room, not really sure whether getting Jimmy is such a good idea, and is left feeling about as uncomfortable as Aris,"So ... uhm ..." she hesitates, looking for something to talk about, "like ... what do you know about this informant?" she asks, trying to evade the question she really wants to ask. _How do you ask someone who's ex-fiancée you're dating why they didn't get married?_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 30, 2004)

Cassie

The younger girl nods and sighs. "I'm sorry that I bothered you." Turns to leave visibily let down (the fact that she didn't say that her not making the team wasn't her opinions.)


----------



## Agamon (Mar 30, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Anyway, I was thinking we divide into two teams, one to come in to from the front, the other from the back, covering all of the exits. Besides, we're all really fast, so it's doubtful he could run. Then, we distract him long enough for Anika to hit him with something nasty." Ryan grows matter-of-fact and professional, sounding sure of himself. Apparently, sitting in on Legacy strategy classes did him some good.




"Yeah, distraction.  That sounds good.  I'm not sure I like my name and the word 'nasty' being used together so much," she says with a joking smile, trying to raise the levity of the room, "but I think I can conjure up something he won't like."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen watches Kal rush out of her room, not really sure whether getting Jimmy is such a good idea, and is left feeling about as uncomfortable as Aris,"So ... uhm ..." she hesitates, looking for something to talk about, "like ... what do you know about this informant?" she asks, trying to evade the question she really wants to ask. _How do you ask someone who's ex-fiancée you're dating why they didn't get married?_




Aris responds to Karen, "Well I was patrolling, well trying to do anything without going stir crazy you know.  I uhh started scouting the VSC Tower, and well I didn't get much done.  But the place was like a fortress, so I started doing research on the internet, virtua-web, whatever you call it.  I found a few sites that seemed to have some anti-VSC sentiments, and just poked around, I posted a message there, and someone replied to me.  They seem to know alot about VSC; they started passing me information, and I started following it up.  So far it has all been accurate.  I really don't know much else then that."

*Cassie*

Jun Min pauss quizzically at Cassie's look, "Are you okay?  I know you want to solve this riddle and figure out who you are, but we can't go till tomorrow, the offices will be open, and right now I am swamped with work," she sighs.

"Tell me what is bothering you?" Jun Min replies.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Yeah, distraction.  That sounds good.  I'm not sure I like my name and the word 'nasty' being used together so much," she says with a joking smile, trying to raise the levity of the room, "but I think I can conjure up something he won't like."




"Why not the two go together quite well," Yoshi says with a smirk, "I am going to work with Anika, she can conjure the nasty, and I can move in swift and smash his knee in with my speed.  We could us Kiyana to snare him up or at least slow him down with her water powers.  Leaving the sausage fest, err team two to hit from the rear," as he gestures to Ryan, James, and Mark.

Yoshi laughs, "Hit from the rear..." amusing himself.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2004)

Kelly smiles at the puppy, "Neuro, just go bug someone else, I don't want you in my head, so get out, out of me, out of my life, just go.  Look, I may not know about whats evil, or about people being really mean, but I don't have to know to know thatyour the most evil." she tells him, bending over the child to see if she is going to be alright.

"Its ok for me to ask people for help, and here I am, with help, and I'll be back again with even more help if I need it.  This is my mind, not yours, its my place, and I don't want you here.  Not anymore." she says, growing back into herself.  She lifts the little girl in her arms, and looks right back at Neuro, with a breif moment of concentration, she sends a lightning bolt at the mentalist along with all of the control over her mindscape that she can muster.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Its ok for me to ask people for help, and here I am, with help, and I'll be back again with even more help if I need it.  This is my mind, not yours, its my place, and I don't want you here.  Not anymore." she says, growing back into herself.  She lifts the little girl in her arms, and looks right back at Neuro, with a breif moment of concentration, she sends a lightning bolt at the mentalist along with all of the control over her mindscape that she can muster.




The blast strikes the boy square in his chest and sends him sprawling, he coughs up blood.  Neuro spits, "Do you think you can kill me?  I don't think you have the stomach for it.  But if you have the strength of your convictions, then do it, destory me.  You know you want to, you want to indulge that inner monster within.  You want to sample the darkness that I let you dally in so long ago.  That darkness that was you all along, it came easily to you, so effortlessly.  Unleash it, complete the circle of pain, suffering, and death.  You will never be rid of me until you kill me, kill what you hate..."


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 30, 2004)

Ryan rolls his eyes at Anika's statement and Yoshi's response, a gesture  thankfully concealed by his sunglasses. "That plan works for me, Yoshi, but shouldn't the team leader attack from the front?" _I'm amazed that Yoshi could think of something so smart. I didn't really want to suggest it, but we should separate the couples as much as possible. I know we couldn't count on James to do his job if Kiyana was in trouble, and I'm not sure how far I trust myself, Anika, or Mark._ 

"So, Star, are you going? If so, Yoshi could probably use your protection." _The key to this plan seems to be Anika, although I could probably hurt Strength myself. I don't think Yoshi or Mark has enough hitting power to hurt a tough Charlie._

"How are we going to minimize civilian risk? We could be setting up for another Matrix. There's going to be other people to stop us, hopefully baselines, and we need to deal with them as well."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan rolls his eyes at Anika's statement and Yoshi's response, a gesture  thankfully concealed by his sunglasses. "That plan works for me, Yoshi, but shouldn't the team leader attack from the front?"




"Sure, it's Mark's call, I am just throwing out a suggestion.  Besides I just want to look good for the camera, so my fans can get a good look at me in action," he grins.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "So, Star, are you going? If so, Yoshi could probably use your protection." _The key to this plan seems to be Anika, although I could probably hurt Strength myself. I don't think Yoshi or Mark has enough hitting power to hurt a tough Charlie._




Star nods, "I will go where I am needed the most," she closes her eyes, then opens them, "I have synchronized my systems with your communication devices.  Although your faculties lack the processing strength, I can process all of your data streams simultaneously.  In effect acting as a communications hub, I hope that will aid the mission."


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2004)

"Neuro, your just a monster, you hurt people, you would just hurt more people if I let you.  Your kind of like a virus, a disease on humanity.  Doctors don't get in trouble for killing infections, and neither will I."  She says calmy, "there is no way you can make me feel bad about this, for me to really live, I need you out.  If you did manage someway to get out, you'd just get executed anyway.  I think this is where we are suppoused to part company." 

Kelly floats up into the air with the child in her arms.  "Its time for you to get out of my mind now."  she says as a pair of lightning bolts streak in at him from the sky above, these blasts both strngthened by her prescence in her own mindscape as well.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Sure, it's Mark's call, I am just throwing out a suggestion.  Besides I just want to look good for the camera, so my fans can get a good look at me in action," he grins.




"Yeah, all two of them," Anika zings back.  "And maybe James should be with us.  He could be key to getting our group in behind the fight."


----------



## Aenion (Mar 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aris responds to Karen, "Well I was patrolling, well trying to do anything without going stir crazy you know.  I uhh started scouting the VSC Tower, and well I didn't get much done.  But the place was like a fortress, so I started doing research on the internet, virtua-web, whatever you call it.  I found a few sites that seemed to have some anti-VSC sentiments, and just poked around, I posted a message there, and someone replied to me.  They seem to know alot about VSC; they started passing me information, and I started following it up.  So far it has all been accurate.  I really don't know much else then that."




"I always thought VSC was a reasonably decent multinational, well decent for as far multinationals go anyway. It's strange that they want to deal with Genocide and Red Witch. I guess they're not as clean as I thought," Karen shrugs, "What did they tell you?"


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 30, 2004)

James comforts Kiyana as best he can, glaring at Yoshi and then saying to her quietly "*Don't worry about it right now babe, we got a job to do and everyone is relying on us to do it... I don't believe it anyway, Mr. McCallister would never be a spy... but let’s worry about helping him later... right now I want to takes some of these jerks out.*"

James will then listen to “the plan” and nod his agreement, to Ryan he says “*Hmm we need a way to take out a lot of them fast… I could grab one or two at a time and port them to a designated spot where we could have some guards or something to hold them, but that would take a lot of time… or maybe Anika has a spell that could like put em to sleep or something?*”


----------



## Agamon (Mar 30, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> James will then listen to “the plan” and nod his agreement, to Ryan he says “*Hmm we need a way to take out a lot of them fast… I could grab one or two at a time and port them to a designated spot where we could have some guards or something to hold them, but that would take a lot of time… or maybe Anika has a spell that could like put em to sleep or something?*”




"Hey, if I could take everybody out, I wouldn't need you guys," Anika says.  "I think I'd better just concentrate on the big guy."


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 30, 2004)

James smiles at Anika and says "*hehe that would be pretty cool... but mostly I think that Ryan is worried about the 'civilians' that might get in the way... I mean a lot of baselines might not be much of a threat to us, but they could get hurt trying to protect this gys...*"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Jun Min pauss quizzically at Cassie's look, "Are you okay? I know you want to solve this riddle and figure out who you are, but we can't go till tomorrow, the offices will be open, and right now I am swamped with work," she sighs.
> 
> "Tell me what is bothering you?" Jun Min replies.



"I get that a lot." Cassie says, "I was never told why I wasn't approved for the team and I figured after some folks were reevaluated that I would at least be told that. Some of the folks online say it's because of my comments on registration, and well.. I don't think I really agree with the policies that the UN is espousing. I've been thinking, maybe I should leave." shakes her head. "But I have found freinds and people who don't always laugh at me. I quess you can say I'm split. Part of me wants to be part of what they are .. you know.. and another tells me that maybe I should be elsewhere." She smiles a bit shyly. "Quess basically I got a lot of doubts, everyone here  seems to know what to do or say, and well I don't half the time."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "I always thought VSC was a reasonably decent multinational, well decent for as far multinationals go anyway. It's strange that they want to deal with Genocide and Red Witch. I guess they're not as clean as I thought," Karen shrugs, "What did they tell you?"




“Well VSC isn’t a bad company I guess, I don’t know some seem to think they are really bad, while others think that only certain elements are bad.  I don’t really care, if they are involved with Red Witch and Genocide, then they are going down.  But, we need to talk to the informant,” she leans forward and crafts a message and then sends it.

“I have never met him, so I am worried, it just seems convenient, but then again, Kal and I are strangers here.  We can use any break we can get, you know,” Aris replies.  She turns to Karen, “As far as what VSC has been into, nothing can be pinned down, but they have been suspected of funding several military dictatorships across the globe, providing illegal technology, and well just about anything else you can think of.  But for all the times they have been in court, nothing has come of it.”

*Cassie*

Jun Min nods, “Alright, well I don’t think you need to worry about not saying the right thing.  Your young, no one has it all together, I can promise you that.   The students here are just as confused as you are, even if they don’t show it.   But more importantly I would not worry about Legacy, I was no on the committee for selection, but I do know that the UNJE does not explain itself for why it does what it does.  Those not selected may never know why, but you can’t let that get to you.”

She leans back in her chair, “Your views, are your views.  I don’t think played much a factor in the selection Cassie.  But it is pointless to worry about them, now.  I don’t think you should leave, the world is dangerous for someone like you, and the UNJE wants to help you.  You are just a very special case, and as I said earlier, information about you, is not exactly easy to come by.  You will have to be patient, I know we will figure this out.  But I need you to do one thing for me.  I need you to forget about why your not on Legacy, I know it may seem like a huge deal but it isn’t, what is important is finding out who you are, and why you are here. Okay?”

*Kelly*

The bolts slam into Neuro and he arches his back in pain, spitting out more blood.  He laughs laying there as the world turns dark, “Interesting…” he coughs, “is their hope for me, after all is said and done?” he looks, “All the spoils of a wasted life, all of this for you…”

“The destiny I have chose, is all becoming clear… the currents have their say, the time is drawing near, it washes me away… makes me disappear… and I descend from grace… I will take my place in the great below…” he coughs, finally looking to Kelly, “I can still feel you, even so far away…” he lifts his hand in her direction.

“I can still feel you even so far away, I can still feel you Kelly.  This phantom before you is dying,” he coughs blood, “but for all my evil, I always did love you, you were so special to me.  I had to break you, bring you to my level so that you could one day, learn to love me,” his eyes start to glaze, “but I see that I am truly weaker then I could ever believe.  I am but a ghost, an errant memory, and now I am nothing.  You are free of me, but I shall linger in your memories, and you will be free of me, until you learn life’s ultimate lesson.  That life…” he rasps, “Is pain…”

Then everything goes white.

Kelly sees the portly woman sink into her chair, in a feint.  And sweat beads up on her forehead.  Her hand tightly grips Tommy’s hand, and his squeezes back, as Mr. Smith tends to the mentalist.

Mr. Smith speaks, “She is alive, but in shock, Mr. McKain, I shall escort her to the medical wing.”

Tommy nods, “Good,” he turns to Kelly, “are you alright?  You were under for about four hours…”

*Bangkok*

Yoshi shrugs, “Dude, we can plan till we get tired, Mark make a command decision and lets act.  Chances are Strength is at this club as we speak.  I suggest we keep the couples broken up, no need to have someone do something stupid,” he winks to Anika.

Star looks to the monitor, “It may be prudent to set up multiple evacuation points, this could become a running fight.  If we don’t contain him quickly, things could get ugly fast.  Evacuating the area will only alert him as well, whatever we do, citizens will be in danger.”


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2004)

When everything fades to white, and Kelly can finally see Tommy, she sighs in relief, and sags back into her chair.  She smiles at Tommy, relieved, for the first time in a while, she was totally alone in her head, no Neuro, none of his impulses, just Kelly, Kelly and Kelly alone.

"Its me in here," she says touching Tommy's hand to her head.  "He's gone, he's really gone, I can't feel him in my head anymore, his, well, the things that he made me want to do are all gone. Thank You, Thank You, Thank You,"  she says excitedly in a breathless rush, leaping up onto Tommy, throwing her arms around Tommy's neck, and her legs about his waist.  She gives him a kiss on the lips.

"He was really in there, we both saw him, and I told him I wanted him to go away, and then I hit him with a few lightning bolts, and poof, he was gone and I woke up."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 30, 2004)

*Cassie*

Cassie nods and turns to head out, her thoughts to herself as she wanders first back to her room to change and then down to the gym as she typically does when she needs to think things through.

She finds a spot in the gym floor and goes through kata, trying to blank her mind and put her doubts aside as she goes through the excercise, strangely out of balance as a new feeling starts to steal over her mind. Frustration.

She works though the routines, her eyes closed so to focus her other senses, lashing out at imagined targets as she fights her own mind to keep her center and NOT think of the things she has found, the scant few hints of her past that make no sense to her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Its me in here," she says touching Tommy's hand to her head.  "He's gone, he's really gone, I can't feel him in my head anymore, his, well, the things that he made me want to do are all gone. Thank You, Thank You, Thank You,"  she says excitedly in a breathless rush, leaping up onto Tommy, throwing her arms around Tommy's neck, and her legs about his waist.  She gives him a kiss on the lips.
> 
> "He was really in there, we both saw him, and I told him I wanted him to go away, and then I hit him with a few lightning bolts, and poof, he was gone and I woke up."




Tommy smiles holding her close, "I am glad to hear it, I hope it stays that way.  I would hate for you to have share real estate with anyone else.  I rather like knowing its just you in there," he playfully taps her head before setting her down on the couch.

"I got some news, your company, and your agent have issued a statement about your apparent dissapearance.  It pretty much states that they are doing everything in their power to find you.  I doubt they will, at least until I am sure that the threat is reduced.  Justice Elite is hunting down our killers as we speak, so once that is settled I am sure we can make our grand entrance.  But until then we will stay here," he shrugs, "it's safest here."

*Cassie*

Cassie spots Kal and Jimmy talking, and the two seem to be debating something.  It is not an animated conversation, but eventually it looks like Jimmy relents and then he points to Cassie.

Kal shrugs and heads her way with Jimmy in tow.  Kal tries to come off as casual, "Uhh hi Cassie, hey uhh, I was wondering if I could ask you a favor or something, well its a big one, and uhh yeah..."

Jimmy rolls his eyes, "Dude you suck, Cassie, we're going to break into VSC tomorrow night, and we need some extra help, you in?"

Kal blinks, "Well first we have to meet someone but yeah, that sounds about right.  We are not breaking in, well we are going in to find the Red Witch... we are not going to steal stuff.  Not that kind of breaking in."

Jimmy grins, "No reason for those wimps on Legacy to have all the fun."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 30, 2004)

*Cassie*

Cassie stops her kata and looks up to Kal and Tommy. She is clearly considering this offer as she looks from one to the other. "I think that would be .. interesting. Have anyone who is skilled at electronics or computers in this plan? I need to take a look at the computers of one of VSC's supsidiaries." Looks at both of them calmly with a 'I'm not kidding look' out of sorts with her usual curious outgoing nature.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Cassie stops her kata and looks up to Kal and Tommy. She is clearly considering this offer as she looks from one to the other. "I think that would be .. interesting. Have anyone who is skilled at electronics or computers in this plan? I need to take a look at the computers of one of VSC's supsidiaries." Looks at both of them calmly with a 'I'm not kidding look' out of sorts with her usual curious outgoing nature.



 "Uhh... not me," Jimmy replies.

"Me neither, Aris knows her way around them somewhat, and she is going with us, so yeah I guess she could find what you need.  Why the big interest?" Kal replies.

Jimmy shrugs, "Does it matter, she is going to help, and that is great for me."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 30, 2004)

Cassie

"I suspect that my mysterious origin is tied up in Magog, the subsidiaries." looks to Jimmy. "why the invitation Jimmy? I didn't think you thought too much of me." Looks at him calmly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie
> 
> "I suspect that my mysterious origin is tied up in Magog, the subsidiaries." looks to Jimmy. "why the invitation Jimmy? I didn't think you thought too much of me." Looks at him calmly.



 "This isn't a time to start getting all dramatic Cassie.  I hate everyone equally, besides I figure you would like to do something that matters, instead of sitting around here doing nothing.  Besides this isn't about me, this is about our friends," Jimmy replies.

Kal glances, "I didn't know you cared."

Jimmy shrugs, "Neither did I, but it matters.  I may not like certain people, but that does not mean I hold that against them, when the chips are down.  Besides, Red Witch and Genocide are involved, and they might be involved with Ryan.  If they are working with VSC then I am in."


----------



## Agamon (Mar 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi shrugs, “Dude, we can plan till we get tired, Mark make a command decision and lets act.  Chances are Strength is at this club as we speak.  I suggest we keep the couples broken up, no need to have someone do something stupid,” he winks to Anika.




Anika just scowls in return.  _"If anyone does something stupid, it'd be you, cocky bastard,"_ she thinks.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star looks to the monitor, “It may be prudent to set up multiple evacuation points, this could become a running fight.  If we don’t contain him quickly, things could get ugly fast.  Evacuating the area will only alert him as well, whatever we do, citizens will be in danger.”




The worried look begins to creep back on Anika's face.  "We are not letting any civilians get hurt.  This mission isn't worth one single lost innocent life, I hope everyone understands that.  We take him down before he even gets a chance to consider creating any sort of distraction.  We're in complete control of this situation, we can't let it get away from us, or, no matter the outcome, it's a failure."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

*Between Brothers…*

_1700 July 13th, 2014 Local Time, San Francisco, California_ 

_*Conversations translated from Mandarin Chinese_

Jet Long lounges on the deck overlooking the city of San Francisco.  He wears a robe, and dark shorts and little else.  A beautiful young Chinese woman sits on his right side, one of many his wealth and personal power has attracted.  Not to mention his handsome looks, all qualities that the elite enjoys using to his advantage.

He lived like a prince.  

A prince of a crumbling kingdom, but a prince nonetheless; despite the troubles his organizations had suffered.  Perhaps it was a mistake to break away from the Brass Orchid, but his organization had done well enough on its own.  But in his arrogance, it seemed like the most logical decision to break away from the stagnant old ways that he felt was crippling the Brass Orchid’s operations.  Besides waiting for his uncle to die, was becoming an exercise in patience and frustration that he did not have the stomach for.

“Master Long, your brother is on the secure line,” the voice shakes Jet from his revelry.

The elite stands and nodded to the baseline assistant and walked inside closing the door behind him.  Jet takes a seat on his plush couch and presses a button, flaring the monitor to life and bringing into focus the face of his brother, Chen.  

Chen has a rough face, with small squinted eyes, and round lips.  His face was round, and his hair was cropped short on his head.  He grinned once he saw Jet, “Good morning brother, I just received your message.”

“Good,” Jet replies, “your going to have company, Legacy is probably already in Bangkok by now, but I figured I would try and warn you.  The boy will be with them, our contact wants him alive.  The rest you can dispose of at your leisure.”

“How perfect, I almost think you left me out here to draw them out as bait,” Chen replies.

“Of course not brother, I need you there to head up our operations in Bangkok, it should be easy, besides you still have Black Heaven and that mercenary elite to aid you, you are not completely alone.  Our contact is well connected, I have attached information on the elites  of Legacy.  I trust you can handle them,” Jet replies.

“Better then you could,” Chen replies as he cuts the channel off.

Jet scowls for a moment, before standing and stretching.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Well VSC isn’t a bad company I guess, I don’t know some seem to think they are really bad, while others think that only certain elements are bad.  I don’t really care, if they are involved with Red Witch and Genocide, then they are going down.  But, we need to talk to the informant,” she leans forward and crafts a message and then sends it.
> 
> “I have never met him, so I am worried, it just seems convenient, but then again, Kal and I are strangers here.  We can use any break we can get, you know,” Aris replies.  She turns to Karen, “As far as what VSC has been into, nothing can be pinned down, but they have been suspected of funding several military dictatorships across the globe, providing illegal technology, and well just about anything else you can think of.  But for all the times they have been in court, nothing has come of it.”




"For someone new to this world, you managed to find out a lot about VSC," Karen smiles, _She's not that bad, let's just not talk about Kal,_ "I guess every large company has people who dislike them, but if they're actively supporting dictatorships, those people might actually be right."

She rests her head on her knees as she sits on her bed, wrapping her arms around her legs, "Can you tell me anything about Red Witch, if we're going to have to fight her, I'd like to know more about her. With Jimmy coming with, we should have enough muscle, but I don't know if we'll be able to actually be useful against her," it is obvious she doesn't look forward to having to fight anyone.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 31, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "We are not letting any civilians get hurt.  This mission isn't worth one single lost innocent life, I hope everyone understands that.  We take him down before he even gets a chance to consider creating any sort of distraction.  We're in complete control of this situation, we can't let it get away from us, or, no matter the outcome, it's a failure."




"That's right. The rules of engagement are if we have to let Strength get away to keep a bystander from getting hurt, he gets away." Mark agrees, trying to put McCallister and Tommy behind him for a moment.

"Now I was talking to Paragon, so get me up to speed on what Strength can do and where he likes to hang out. Does he have any elite friends around town?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 31, 2004)

_I think it's a little more complicated than that, guys. If we attack, no matter how careful we are, we put innocent people at risk. If we don't attack, and let this guy go free, we also put people at risk. I didn't travel halfway across the world to NOT catch this guy. Strength IS going down._

"Sure," Ryan says, shrugging and looking up at Mark. "We don't know about any Elite friends, but Strength himself is a doozy. He's a Charlie class, with superhuman strength and toughness. Oh yeah, his body also repairs itself. That's why we're relying on Anika for this one." 

_That Paragon jerk was probably the one lying about Mr. McCallister. Figures. And I thought they were old teammates too. I wonder if Mark will ever stab me in the back?_

"So...are we going to chat like old women all night, or shall we move in?" Ryan asks eagerly, cracking his knuckles.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "That's right. The rules of engagement are if we have to let Strength get away to keep a bystander from getting hurt, he gets away." Mark agrees, trying to put McCallister and Tommy behind him for a moment.




"Agreed," Star replies.

Yoshi cracks a laugh, “What the hell, who, that is just plain silly.  People are going to be at risk no matter what.  I have to raise the BS flag on this one, buddy.  We need to neutralize Strength at all costs, even if it does not draw out Honor, he is still a killer, a criminal, and all around bad guy.  Hell I say we use lethal force, if need be.  But if you are so hard set on being all-sensitive sure.  We can run like punks, but I have an image to maintain.”

Kiyana says weakly, “Mark is the leader, we do what he says, right?”

Yoshi replies smugly, “Sure.”



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "Now I was talking to Paragon, so get me up to speed on what Strength can do and where he likes to hang out. Does he have any elite friends around town?"




Pramoj fills Mark in on everything that has been discussed and then continues, “Our intelligence believes that Strength is most likely not alone.  Water Margin like Brass Orchid makes use of elites, cyborgs, and any number of illegal technologies.  But we do have one thing; we believe that an elite by the name of Kayla Vaughn may be in his employ and company.  She is a mercenary and works for the highest bidder.  She can manipulate your senses to create realistic illusions that can kill.  She also goes by the moniker of The Mistress.  She is a Bravo Class elite, but still quite dangerous, considering her powers.”

Pramoj clears his throat, “I do not have any info for you, and I apologize.  Water Margin is a new organization one with motives similar to the Brass Orchid, but definitely much more forward thinking and mercenary.  We can begin setting up the support team in under 20 minutes Mr. McNamara, and the Evacuation Points as well.  I have taken the liberty to upload this information into your communicators, for further use in the field if needed.”

_*Case File Photo of Kayla “The Mistress” Vaughn*_







*Karen*

"The Red Witch?  Well she is a powerful witch in league with the Hell.  She was at one time the consort of Hades, and even ruled Hell when she betrayed him, that was pretty crazy.  Justice moved in though, and took care of that, she was trying to draw the whole world into hell, and zombies were like walking the earth, it was icky.   Young Justice got stuck trying to beat down the Zombie King, while Justice went into Hell and kicked her butt,” Aris replies.

“Well last year she returned with the Staff of Mephisto, a powerful artifact that has increased her power greatly, and I guess somewhere along the line she swore fealty to Overseer.  But she is in this for herself, that woman is about as trustful as a viper.  She has incredible magic power, and pacts with several demons.  She is pretty powerful but if we can get that staff away from her, we can take her down, I hope…” she gulps.

“She is Genocide’s right hand, and although the two don’t see eye to eye, they work well together.  But knowing her she is already plotting for a way to destroy Genocide, the woman’s ambition are limitless.  But I just want to find her, I have a feeling she may know a way for us to get back and warn our friends about what is going on this world,” Aris pauses, “whatever we do, we have to try and get that staff.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 31, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "This isn't a time to start getting all dramatic Cassie. I hate everyone equally, besides I figure you would like to do something that matters, instead of sitting around here doing nothing. Besides this isn't about me, this is about our friends," Jimmy replies.
> 
> Kal glances, "I didn't know you cared."
> 
> Jimmy shrugs, "Neither did I, but it matters. I may not like certain people, but that does not mean I hold that against them, when the chips are down. Besides, Red Witch and Genocide are involved, and they might be involved with Ryan. If they are working with VSC then I am in."



"Okay, we'll go in. I don't thin we should try and confront Red Witch or Genocide, but the chance of getting information about Ryan or my own needs might be worth going in." Cassie says after looking at the two of them for a few minutes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Okay, we'll go in. I don't thin we should try and confront Red Witch or Genocide, but the chance of getting information about Ryan or my own needs might be worth going in." Cassie says after looking at the two of them for a few minutes.




"Spoken like a true _hero_," Jimmy smirks, "Come one, lets talk to Aris and Karen, with all five of us we should be able to do some damage if need be.  Besides I am not scared of Genocide or Red Witch, they can both kiss my..."

"But, we do need to show some caution, I guess.  Red Witch is pretty tough, I personally would not mind tangling with her, but I know Aris just wants to get a crack at the info they may or may not have.  So to appease her, that is what we go for first," Kal says ad he walks back towards Aris and Karen, "and the stuff you want, Cassie."

Jimmy shrugs following, "Whatever, I am just not scared of anyone, or anything.  Bring it on," he growls.

Kal laughs, "I hope that is true," he says opening the door, to Aris' room, where Aris and Karen still remain.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 31, 2004)

"You ... you're kidding right?" Karen looks at Aris, hoping that it's just a bad joke to scare her, because she succeeded, "She's not really that powerful, is she?"

When Kal opens the door, Karen is still looking very worried, "Hey Kal, did you find Jimmy? ... Oh hey Jimmy ... and Cassie, you're going to help too?" Karen looks a bit more hopeful, "Aris was just filling me in on Red Witch. You could have warned me that she once ruled hell."


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 31, 2004)

_What, is Yoshi reading my mind now too? I mean, everyone else seems to do it. He's saying exactly what I'm thinking...I had better not be turning into him. That would be too scary to imagine._

Ryan smiles when Pramoj relates the information about the Mistress. "She's a mercenary, eh? I was looking forward to a rematch with her." _Of course, this time we won't have Isabella to help us all out. But I'm far more confident in my own skills in the rematch._ "Anika, your eyes can pierce invisibility, right? Can I asssume that you also see through illusions? You're growing more important to this fight by the second, Anika." He points towards Star. "Make sure she's safe," he asks, momentarily embarrassed. _It's just for the mission, of course._

"Last time we fought her, at the Dinosaur Preserve, an illusionary Jimmy attacked us. We might want to come up with some identifying phrase or gesture we could use when we meet each other."

_What is it that Star said? It's gnawing on my brain. I know it's important! And I have this sinking feeling that whenever I remember what she said, it's going to be a minute too late._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "You ... you're kidding right?" Karen looks at Aris, hoping that it's just a bad joke to scare her, because she succeeded, "She's not really that powerful, is she?"
> 
> When Kal opens the door, Karen is still looking very worried, "Hey Kal, did you find Jimmy? ... Oh hey Jimmy ... and Cassie, you're going to help too?" Karen looks a bit more hopeful, "Aris was just filling me in on Red Witch. You could have warned me that she once ruled hell."




Kal laughs uneasily, “Oh yeah the Zombie King… that was a little nasty.  I mean beating on zombies, was bad enough but then the Zombie King was just downright, pretty tough, and tried to make Danger Girl his bride… it was sick.”

Aris nods, “I am sorry if I scared you Karen, but yes she ruled Hell for a brief time, and nearly swallowed the Earth into her realm.  Thankfully Hades was freed, she was imprisoned, and all was well, till she returned with the Staff of Mephisto.”

Kal shrugs, “Yeah it was a wild ride though, and I got to meet Athena, and she is so cool, Goddess of Wisdom and Kicking ass!”

Aris rolls her eyes, “Yeah you are just so deep.”

Jimmy blinks, “Yeah… you two are about as weird as Anika and her Norse Gods… freaks.”

Kal blinks, “She knows Thor?  Dude he is pretty cool, a bit of a hothead though.”

Jimmy raises an arched brow, “Yeah… so as to this plan?”


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 31, 2004)

James nods his agreement _as much as he hates to admit it_ to what Yoshi is saying. He adds "*Well I'm not sure how many 'innocents' are going to be in this bar, but we should try and minimize to much damage, but this guy is pretty powerful... it an't going to be easy to take him out in the best of circumstances.*” James nods to what Ryan is saying and adds “*Yea Anika, how about seeing through walls, or something like ‘remote-viewing’? If we could get an idea of what it looks like inside the bar, and maybe you could do that thingy where you take over my body or something and we could teleport right to where he is and get the jump on him… just a thought.*”


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2004)

Kelly, gives a small sigh at the mention of her apparent death, and how everyone is looking for her killer.  "I told you I trusted you and would stay with you as long as you need to make sure we are both safe, and nothings gonna change that.  I love you, and that means I'll trust you no matter, nothings gonna change that."  she says sweetly, kissing him.  "If letting everyone think we are both gone is what it takes, then thats what it takes.  I just hope Mom and Dad don't get too sad before the JE catches whoever was with Phase."  she says looking slightly worried for her parent's feelings, but it quickly passes as her tummy gives a little gurgle, and she realizes she hasn't had anything to eat for at least 2 days.

"Tommy, do you think maybe we could have that dinner that we were gonna have the other day?  Its kinda been a while since I had anything to eaten, and my tummy is unhappy with me now."  she says, rubbing her tummy over Tommy's borrowed shirt.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Tommy, do you think maybe we could have that dinner that we were gonna have the other day?  Its kinda been a while since I had anything to eaten, and my tummy is unhappy with me now."  she says, rubbing her tummy over Tommy's borrowed shirt.




Tommy nods, "I figured you would be hungry, I usually just eat in here."  H stands up speaking, "SARAH have some breakfast brought in, thanks."

Moments later the door opens and several androids bring in plates of food, traditional American breakfast foods, more then enough for ten people, just for the two of you.  

Tommy grabs a seat at the table after helping Kelly sit, and starts eating, "I hope this is good for you, not too exotic, but I rather like hom cooking then anything all that foreign anyways, especially for breakfast.  By the way you might be interested to know that Mr. McCallister has quit the UNJE, and my sources inside the UNJE report that he is suspected of working with Pantheon.  I guess even great men, can fall hard," he finishes.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 1, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> James nods his agreement _as much as he hates to admit it_ to what Yoshi is saying. He adds "*Well I'm not sure how many 'innocents' are going to be in this bar, but we should try and minimize to much damage, but this guy is pretty powerful... it an't going to be easy to take him out in the best of circumstances.*” James nods to what Ryan is saying and adds “*Yea Anika, how about seeing through walls, or something like ‘remote-viewing’? If we could get an idea of what it looks like inside the bar, and maybe you could do that thingy where you take over my body or something and we could teleport right to where he is and get the jump on him… just a thought.*”




"I don't know if you and me by ourselves could 'get the jump on him,' James, especially if he's got friends like this Mistress woman.  We're probably better off either drawing him out or waiting until he leaves, himself," Anika tells James.  "And we're not playing the odds on this.  These are human lives, not poker chips.  Innocent or not, we're not judge, jury and executioner." 

She turns to glare once more at Yoshi.  "I don't see how you can be so flippant about this.  This isn't some comic book where no one ever really dies.  If you don't care what happens to some innocent bystander, then you can be the one to go and tell his wife and kids what happened afterwords."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> She turns to glare once more at Yoshi.  "I don't see how you can be so flippant about this.  This isn't some comic book where no one ever really dies.  If you don't care what happens to some innocent bystander, then you can be the one to go and tell his wife and kids what happened afterwords."




"Whoa, whoa, whoa time out on the PMS, I am just saying, we can do our best but if things get bad, we need to grow some balls and do what needs to be done, its like for the greater good right?  I am not trying to be the widow maker, but you have to make a choice.  I choose to stop the bad guys now, rather then later.  I am prepared to live with those consequences," Yoshi replies turning away from Anika, "it's what I am paid to do."


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 1, 2004)

Ryan sighs, running a hand through his hair. "Yoshi's right, Anika. No matter how well we plan this thing, we put people's lives at risk. If we don't do anything, we also put Strength's future victims at risk. And the longer we stay here, or spend time gathering information, or staking out his place, the more likely Strength is to know about our attack."

"We're not the judge, jury or executioner. If it helps, think of us as cops. Police do this sort of thing. You know, raids and stuff. Sometimes people get hurt. We can't let killers think they're safe, just because they hang out with other people."


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 1, 2004)

"You have SARAH here too?  Thats soo cool, I really think its neat that you were able to make her, I mean, its like something my Dad would do, he's a super smart Elite like you and Doctor Hudabo, but he's kinda like absent minded professor, I mean he's always inventing stuff and doing all this important stuff, but he's not cool like you, he never remembers anything important like my concerts, or my Birthday or anything, he just gets so wrapped up in stuff, you know?" she asks Tommy, sitting indian style on her chair as she starts to dig into the food.

She eats like her tummy is a bottomless pit, practically enhaling a plate of eggs, a half dozen pieces of toast, and then a variety of fruits ranging from oranges to cantelope.  She's drinking a large glass of orange juice when Tommy mentions that McCallister has quit and is suspected of being Pantheon.  "No, no, I don' believe that, McCallister is a Jerk and a big meanie, but he is one of the good guys, he isn't Pantheon, the stick up his butt would have to be turned sideways for that to happen.  Same with Paragon, some people are just too straight and narrow, even if they are the biggest jerks in the world, they'll never be bad."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "You have SARAH here too?  Thats soo cool, I really think its neat that you were able to make her, I mean, its like something my Dad would do, he's a super smart Elite like you and Doctor Hudabo, but he's kinda like absent minded professor, I mean he's always inventing stuff and doing all this important stuff, but he's not cool like you, he never remembers anything important like my concerts, or my Birthday or anything, he just gets so wrapped up in stuff, you know?" she asks Tommy, sitting indian style on her chair as she starts to dig into the food.




"I am aware of your father, his work is quite revolutionary in some areas.  Absent-minded," Tommy laughs, "sometimes I wish I was.  My mind remembers everything, and I am constantly connected to any computerized device, so I have a ton of knowledge in my head.  It can become, annoying at times..."



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> She eats like her tummy is a bottomless pit, practically enhaling a plate of eggs, a half dozen pieces of toast, and then a variety of fruits ranging from oranges to cantelope.  She's drinking a large glass of orange juice when Tommy mentions that McCallister has quit and is suspected of being Pantheon.  "No, no, I don' believe that, McCallister is a Jerk and a big meanie, but he is one of the good guys, he isn't Pantheon, the stick up his butt would have to be turned sideways for that to happen.  Same with Paragon, some people are just too straight and narrow, even if they are the biggest jerks in the world, they'll never be bad."




"You would be surprised ho many good men end up on the wrong side of the law so to speak, for their beleifs.  Considering what the UNJE is into, its not all that surprising," he says between mouthfuls of bacon, "I have to agree I think McCallister is probably innocent, but maybe he isn't, and maybe he is just an innocent caught up in some complicated plan of world domination crafted by the minds of a secretive organization that controls the UNJE and the UN through force, coercion, and subterfuge..."

Tommy laughs, "I don't know, I think the world is just going crazy..."


----------



## Aenion (Apr 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal laughs uneasily, “Oh yeah the Zombie King… that was a little nasty.  I mean beating on zombies, was bad enough but then the Zombie King was just downright, pretty tough, and tried to make Danger Girl his bride… it was sick.”
> 
> Aris nods, “I am sorry if I scared you Karen, but yes she ruled Hell for a brief time, and nearly swallowed the Earth into her realm.  Thankfully Hades was freed, she was imprisoned, and all was well, till she returned with the Staff of Mephisto.”
> 
> ...




"I-it's just a lot to drop on someone, I'm still pretty new to this Elite superhero stuff," Karen says, trying to convince herself that she's not scared at all, "You met Athena?" she continuous as curiosity starts to take over, "and Thor? I don't think Anika knows Thor personnally but I thinks she believes her powers come from the Gods or something."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 1, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan sighs, running a hand through his hair. "Yoshi's right, Anika. No matter how well we plan this thing, we put people's lives at risk. If we don't do anything, we also put Strength's future victims at risk. And the longer we stay here, or spend time gathering information, or staking out his place, the more likely Strength is to know about our attack."
> 
> "We're not the judge, jury or executioner. If it helps, think of us as cops. Police do this sort of thing. You know, raids and stuff. Sometimes people get hurt. We can't let killers think they're safe, just because they hang out with other people."




Anika's glare is refocused on Ryan.  "Don't get all condecending on me, mister, I'm not four years old.  I'm just saying there's a right way to do this, and a wrong way.  When Honor attacked Mark, he killed the limo driver, and injured Sakura, Star, and Mark.  At the same time, the 'good guys' were initiating an atack that ended in a destroyed city block and left hundreds dead and injured.  I don't condone what the assassin was trying to do, but it was sure a lot more efficient than the mess JE ended up with."  She looks to Mark.  "Don't be offended, I'm just trying to state a point.  We're here to take down Strength and his goons and nobody else."  She crosses her arms, in a bit of a huff.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "I-it's just a lot to drop on someone, I'm still pretty new to this Elite superhero stuff," Karen says, trying to convince herself that she's not scared at all, "You met Athena?" she continuous as curiosity starts to take over, "and Thor? I don't think Anika knows Thor personnally but I thinks she believes her powers come from the Gods or something."




"Hey, don't worry about it," Kal smiles, giving her a squeeze sitting down next to her, "You got us, to help you.  Okay I figure we break in, using the info from the informant, we get the info that Cassie wants then track down Red Witch, and find what she knows about getting us back to our home dimension.  Sounds simple enough, right?"

Jimmy shrugs, "Sure in a perfect world, I doubt we can just waltz in, once we break in, they will be gunning for us, and we will have sort of broke the law.  But if we can get some incriminating info, then we can use our elite status and the attachment to this school, to give us some credibility and backing."

Aris nods, "Sounds good.  I can get in touch with the informant tonight, and then we can make the hit for tomorrow night, giving us ample time to plan.  I would rather try to find out what he knows before we go in..."

Kal nods, "Alright Aris, I think we have everything we need.  Cassie any suggestions?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Hey, don't worry about it," Kal smiles, giving her a squeeze sitting down next to her, "You got us, to help you. Okay I figure we break in, using the info from the informant, we get the info that Cassie wants then track down Red Witch, and find what she knows about getting us back to our home dimension. Sounds simple enough, right?"
> 
> Jimmy shrugs, "Sure in a perfect world, I doubt we can just waltz in, once we break in, they will be gunning for us, and we will have sort of broke the law. But if we can get some incriminating info, then we can use our elite status and the attachment to this school, to give us some credibility and backing."
> 
> ...



"Yes, first.. we don't cross the Red Witch, she's dangerous. The only way I see use getting one on her is if we can seperate her from her staff and keep her restrained, which seems to be a lot harder than it sounds. As for our status, I doubt it will do us any good if we get caugh, so the best idea is to keep quiet, get in.. find some info and release it outside the facility to the press." rubs her chin. "doubtful that as unaffiliated elites we will be able to throw around the 'school/team' connection too well I would think." Blinks. "Besides, I'm .. tired of waiting for the school to follow through with it's promises to me."


----------



## Aenion (Apr 1, 2004)

Karen takes some comfort from Kal's words, "I was coming with to help you guys not the other way around. I just hope I won't get in the way," she shrugs, "I'll just have to get used to this stuff, I guess," she puts on a brave smile.

To Cassie, "I'm afraid we'll have to confront Red Witch, she's the reason we were going to try to get into VSC."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen takes some comfort from Kal's words, "I was coming with to help you guys not the other way around. I just hope I won't get in the way," she shrugs, "I'll just have to get used to this stuff, I guess," she puts on a brave smile.
> 
> To Cassie, "I'm afraid we'll have to confront Red Witch, she's the reason we were going to try to get into VSC."



 Kal smiles, "Great... looks like we got a plan!"

Aris blinks, "Yeah... and its rock solid," she rolls her eyes, "at least for one of your plans."

Jimmy shrugs glancing to Cassie, "Damn your kind of bitter Cass, what did the school promise yah?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 1, 2004)

Ryan glares right back at Anika, his gaze not wavering for an instant. "So what is this right way? By threatening innocent people? That's how Honor was able to take out Mark so easily! And don't forget who caused that damage! Any time we fight terrorists in a populated area, people are at risk!" 

A small voice in the back of Ryan's mind urged him to calm down, and just this once Ryan agreed to listen. "Look, I think we both agree that we need to minimize civilian risk," he continues, far more camly. "To do that, we need to catch Strength unawares and hit him with everything we've got. Which is what we're planning on doing."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> A small voice in the back of Ryan's mind urged him to calm down, and just this once Ryan agreed to listen. "Look, I think we both agree that we need to minimize civilian risk," he continues, far more camly. "To do that, we need to catch Strength unawares and hit him with everything we've got. Which is what we're planning on doing."




Star moves to stand between the two, "I think you both make good points, and we cannot rush headlong into this fight.  But we must act soon, or the element of surprise will be lost.  The more we can catch him off-guard the better off we will be... we have to keep him guessing, off-balance... and control the battle field, the more we control the fight, the more we can minimize the loss of life."

She smiles, "We must not let our frustrations get the better of us, my friends."


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 1, 2004)

Kelly finishes off her meal with a strawberry, cupping her hand beneath her chin to catch the juice,  "I guess since you can't forget, you wont have an excuse for birthdays or Valentines day or anything." Kelly teases Tommy gently, with a contented smirk, patting her tummy.

"Hey, do all you super smart elites like do stuff together, like debate or something, I mean, do you ever want to be around someone as smart as you?  I know Dad kinda gets bored talking to people as smart as he is. Even mom who's like as smart as a person can be must seem kinda dull to a smart Elite like dad."

"I really don't think Mr.Mccallister would be a bad guy, I am kinda curious about his side of it, I mean, the JE don't exactly care about protecting people, and it seemed like he did."  she says, pausing to listen to Tommy's theory about a group within the UNJE. "Well, what all do you actually know about the JE, or Pantheon for that matter?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly finishes off her meal with a strawberry, cupping her hand beneath her chin to catch the juice,  "I guess since you can't forget, you wont have an excuse for birthdays or Valentines day or anything." Kelly teases Tommy gently, with a contented smirk, patting her tummy.




"Cute, very cute, as I said it can be annoying," he replies playfully.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Hey, do all you super smart elites like do stuff together, like debate or something, I mean, do you ever want to be around someone as smart as you?  I know Dad kinda gets bored talking to people as smart as he is. Even mom who's like as smart as a person can be must seem kinda dull to a smart Elite like dad."




"On occasion I have wanted to indulge my intellect with an equal, and have even had discussions with your father, Dr. Stockov, and Dr. Hudabo on occasion.  They were quite stimulating, and I must admit, that there were times I almost found it hard to follow, but that was when my powers were just developing... now I think I could easily run circles around several of them at once.  At the same time, I find that intellect and knowledge is not a substitute for actual experience.  There are just some things, you have to experience to truly know about it," Tommy finishes.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I really don't think Mr.Mccallister would be a bad guy, I am kinda curious about his side of it, I mean, the JE don't exactly care about protecting people, and it seemed like he did."  she says, pausing to listen to Tommy's theory about a group within the UNJE. "Well, what all do you actually know about the JE, or Pantheon for that matter?"




"I have no illusions anymore, perhaps I am cynical.  A being, either baseline or elite, is capable of any action at any time, given the right circumstances.  It is perhaps the curse and boon of our survival instinct, and our slavish attachment to our emotional needs and desires..." Tommy smiles as if he has said it all.

"Now as to your question about what I know about the Justice Elite and Pantheon?  I would say that I know enough... others would say too much, and some would say I know very little at all.  But if you wish, I can indulge your burgeoning curiosity..." Tommy pauses, “The Justice Elite and by the whole the UNJE is an organization dedicated to the betterment of mankind, both baseline and elite.  They exist for the sole purpose of using elite powers for the good of humanity, saving people has just become a byproduct of that mission.  Your assessment that the Justice Elite does not like saving people, is incorrect, even Paragon in his own arrogance still seeks to avert loss of life.  Now the motives for fulfilling that mission may be wholly grounded in monetary benefits and social status but the end result is the same.   At the same time, perhaps the greatest threat to the UNJE, as a whole is its growing power, its prestige, and influence.  They control a precious commodity; they can and hope to control elites for the good of all humanity.”

“Now Pantheon on the other hand, fears the exploitation of the elite species.  They believe that given time mankind will shackle elites in bondage, and those that do not serve humanity will be destroyed.  They fear that we as a species will be forced into a role of steward for humanity, yet still be subservient to them, and make the world a better place for baselines and not so much elites.  Of course they also believe that elites are not human either, we are something altogether different, we are elite after all.  Since we are not human, the rules of humanity do not apply, killing a human being is no less evil then squashing a bug under foot.  They may outnumber us, but we as a species are the more powerful, of course those numbers may change in the future but that is a different matter altogether.  What is important is that Pantheon is true to the name; they believe we are the new gods of this age.  We should be worshipped for bringing mankind new wonders, we are like Prometheus, we have brought them fire, we have taught them in its use… but perhaps we will be punished by our crimes in time…” Tommy stands and walks closer to Kelly.

“The core difference between the UNJE and Pantheon is the role of humanity in the future.  The UNJE wants to promote a society where elites work to make the world a better place for baselines, and in turn for themselves.  While Pantheon seeks to strip away the old culture and replace it with a new society where the mighty govern, where mankind is guided into a new era under the skillful guidance of their elite betters.  Of course, that does not account for the current purge within the Pantheon ranks, but then again I doubt Cardinal ever really wanted to guide humanity anywhere…” Tommy finishes.

He places his hands on Kelly’s shoulders, “Two sides of a coin, perhaps.  They believe themselves to be the two most powerful forces on the Earth.  The arrogance between them is amusing.”


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 1, 2004)

James agrees all around, and smiles says "*Oh yea remember I can carry about 400lb when I teleport so we will not be hitting anyone 'all-by-ourselves'. So I guess we have some choices to make... do we wait for him to leave the bar and hit him on the street? Or we could follow him and hit his place or along the route? Or do we raid the bar right now, hoping that he is there? If we hit the bar, should we split the team up, we could come in from the front and the back, or even I can carry three people inside right away if I know where I am going...*" 

James then looks over at Mark…


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 1, 2004)

Kelly looks taken aback by Tommy's explination of what both sides were working for, neither approach reall seemed very right for her.  "I don't very much like either of those, no ones better then anyone else just because of some powers brought on by a comet flying around.  I just think its wrong, no one should have to serve anyone just because they are different.  If Elites and Base-lines can't be equal when they are together, if both sides want themselves to rule the other, why don't we just go off one way, and base-lines go off another, that way nobody forces anyone to serve?"

Kelly turns her body into Tommy's hand, moving his hand from her shoulder, up her neck and onto her cheek, while the other slips around her waist.  "Since I guess there is nowhere to just make a new country, well except like the moon or like the arctic, is there any real solution were someone doesn't get all opressivey?"  she asks the brainy elite.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly looks taken aback by Tommy's explination of what both sides were working for, neither approach reall seemed very right for her.  "I don't very much like either of those, no ones better then anyone else just because of some powers brought on by a comet flying around.  I just think its wrong, no one should have to serve anyone just because they are different.  If Elites and Base-lines can't be equal when they are together, if both sides want themselves to rule the other, why don't we just go off one way, and base-lines go off another, that way nobody forces anyone to serve?"




"But that is human nature we evaluate ourselves on how well we compare to each other.  We don't want peers, we want inferiors and superiors, in the end, no relationship is merely equal, there is a dominant force, and subservient force... it is what makes the world go round.." he laughs as if he is amused by the statement.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly turns her body into Tommy's hand, moving his hand from her shoulder, up her neck and onto her cheek, while the other slips around her waist.  "Since I guess there is nowhere to just make a new country, well except like the moon or like the arctic, is there any real solution were someone doesn't get all opressivey?"  she asks the brainy elite.




"Actually... that is part of my research and work... as well as the nature of elite psychology, and the evolution of an elite culture which is coming sooner then later.  Of course to fully explain my theory I would have to perhaps tell you more then I am reluctant to actually divulge..." he pauses.

"The truth of the elite debate is actually far more complicated then even I had anticipated," he whispers in her ear, "and it affects not just you and me, but every person on the planet..."

"I know that you trust me, and in turn I trust you, but if you wish to know, I must warn you, the truth may become a terribly burden..." he pauses waiting for her to reply.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 1, 2004)

Kelly frowns, looking a little hurt at Tommy laughing at what she said.  "I know I'm not super smart or anything, but nobody likes to be laughed at you know." she says defensively, but she can't help but smile at him, unable to really be mad at him.  "I think its kind of sad if it really is that way, I mean, its not right to feel like less of a person, and thats what all of it does, doesn't it?"

"Tommy, I'd do anything for you, and if it would help you figure out how to make everything ok between Elites and baselines I'd do anything to help you do that."  she tells him reassuringly, hugging him comfortingly. "You don't have to tell me anything you don't want to, but I do want to help you, I hope you trust me enough to do that."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly frowns, looking a little hurt at Tommy laughing at what she said.  "I know I'm not super smart or anything, but nobody likes to be laughed at you know." she says defensively, but she can't help but smile at him, unable to really be mad at him.  "I think its kind of sad if it really is that way, I mean, its not right to feel like less of a person, and thats what all of it does, doesn't it?"
> 
> "Tommy, I'd do anything for you, and if it would help you figure out how to make everything ok between Elites and baselines I'd do anything to help you do that."  she tells him reassuringly, hugging him comfortingly. "You don't have to tell me anything you don't want to, but I do want to help you, I hope you trust me enough to do that."



 "Good," he says matter of factly and kisses her cheek, "I need to handle some business, I will be back later this _evening_, well several hours from now, actually.  Even with me dead, business must go on, your welcome to explore around if you like, some sectors you won't be able to get into, but its mostly High Profile Research stuff, exceedingly boring, trust me," he winks.

He finally grabs a shirt, and throws on some tennis shoes, "If you need anything Mr. Smith will take care of it.  Be back soon Kelly, stay beautiful," he smiles, and walks out through the door, grabbing a bagel for the road.

Leaving Kelly alone in Tommy's room.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 1, 2004)

"Go have fun being the boss." Kelly says sweetly, kissing Tommy, and giving him a hug, before flopping down on his bed, yawning in contentment.  Its not more then a few minutes of waiting around before the popstar decides to take Tommy up on his offer to let her explore.  Looking at what she is wearing, a pair of silk shorts, and a giant T, she decides to make finding some clothes a priority, not that she doesn't look good in the shorts, they do show off her legs very well, she just want to find some more, girly clothes like lingerie to really drive Tommy wild.

She exits the room and moves cautiously down the corridor, not really knowing where she is going. she peers around corners, and through doorways looking for someone like Smith who could help her find things, or really for anything interesting to do.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> She exits the room and moves cautiously down the corridor, not really knowing where she is going. she peers around corners, and through doorways looking for someone like Smith who could help her find things, or really for anything interesting to do.




“Excuse me madam,” Mr. Smith says, dressed in his sharp black suit, and impeccably groomed, “Mr. McKain said that I should be your escort if needed for the day.  I am prepared to take you surface side, if you need too, this location is remote, and if you are in need of clothes this would be a god time to do so.”

“I would not worry about discovery, Mr. McKain has funded this little endeavor, and the location is quite remote.  If you wish to do something else, then you simply have to ask, madam.  I am here at your leisure,” Mr. Smith finishes waiting for a reply.

The interior of the hallway is clean, and very sterile.  Just outside the door, two of the Star androids stand silently; only the movement of their eyes belies their statue-like natures.  Personnel pass every now and then on their way to their destinations, and windows give a view of an exterior city and daylight, and soft music plays over hidden speakers.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2004)

> “Excuse me madam,” Mr. Smith says, dressed in his sharp black suit, and impeccably groomed, “Mr. McKain said that I should be your escort if needed for the day. I am prepared to take you surface side, if you need too, this location is remote, and if you are in need of clothes this would be a god time to do so.”



"Thank you, yes, I'd really like some clothes, Tommy's are nice and all," she says, doing a small twirl to model off the pajamas, "but I really would like something that is more me, so lets do that." she says brightly to the butler.  "After that, I don't know, I'm not really sure, but I would like to be outside for awhile, I like to feel the sun and wind on me, it just feels really good, kinda like my power wants me to be outside."  she explains to him, smiling brightly like nothing in the world could be wrong while she was ouside breathing in nature.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> She smiles, "We must not let our frustrations get the better of us, my friends."




Anika sighs and looks at Ryan.  "Star's right, I'm sorry.  I'm just sort of nervous, and when I'm nervous, I freak out," she says, ending with a sheepish smile.

"Yeah, we should contain the fight to within the club, if possible.  Once the patrons get out, all that's left to worry about is property damage, and I, for one, could care less with what happens to this seedy bar.  I say the speedy guys stay outside until the rest of us get in with James."  She looks over everyone.  "I think we'd be less than 400 pounds.  We could always test that out first.  But we'd better get going pretty quick, right?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Thank you, yes, I'd really like some clothes, Tommy's are nice and all," she says, doing a small twirl to model off the pajamas, "but I really would like something that is more me, so lets do that." she says brightly to the butler.  "After that, I don't know, I'm not really sure, but I would like to be outside for awhile, I like to feel the sun and wind on me, it just feels really good, kinda like my power wants me to be outside."  she explains to him, smiling brightly like nothing in the world could be wrong while she was ouside breathing in nature.




“Then follow me, madam,” he bows his head and starts walking.  He continues to speak as he walk down the maze of halls, and pathways, “This structure exists predominately underground, actually 1.2 miles under the earth.  Mr. McKain rather prefers his privacy, and I surprised to find you still here, madam.  He does not usually bring any guests to his so-called _Fortress of Solitude_,” Mr. Smith smiles faintly.

“It is refreshing,” he adds as he enters a tram-like vehicle on electromagnetic railing leading upward at an angle and curved ever so slightly to the right.  The door slides shut behind the two.  Mr. Smith peaks aloud, “To the Preserve, please.”

**WHOOOOOOOSH!**

The tram rides long the rail quickly, as the two passengers stand in silence.  The tram is large enough on the inside to perhaps transport thirty to forty people comfortably to the surface.  With a low glide the tram comes to a gliding stop, and the door slides open to what looks like an indoor subway station, though very clean, and ergonomic.

Mr. Smith steps out, into a cool summer breeze, and smell of the ocean wafts up to Kelly’s nose.  Mr. Smith helps Kelly out, and begins walking some more.  He continues speaking, “This is the Preserve, or as Mr. McKain would say, a microcosm of the world of tomorrow, this is a little getaway for the staff down in the Hive,” he gestures to the tram.

Once out of the station, which is guarded by four patrolling Star androids, there is what looks like a small beach side village, nestled on a lagoon, which crystal clear water, and several people basking in the sun, and just enjoying the scenery.  It looks simply like paradise…

Mr. Smith finishes, “I hope this is enough outdoors for you,” as h steps out onto the white sand beach.

*Back in the Hive, Restricted Zone Zeta*

“Mr. McKain, sir, I was not expecting you,” the technician replies, trying to clean her desk.

“Relax, Samantha,” he replies offhand as he accesses the various terminals with a thought.

“I apologize sir,” she says to the young elite, surprised that he even remembered her name.

“I am going in, I don’t wish to be disturbed,” Tommy replies as he steps through a door a sliding door.  It closes quickly behind him, leaving him in a large circular chamber, the center of it, is dominated by a large cylindrical chamber where a young girl floats.  Her light blonde hair drifts in the liquid that fills the tube, and a long white gown covering her frail thin form.  

A voice echoes in the chamber, soft and feminine, “Welcome back brother.”

Tommy replies, “You’re awake, how are you feeling?”

“Skip the pointless greetings brother, you were attacked, I told you, you were better off never dealing with Pantheon, but you just had to try and find out more about Cardinal,” the girl replies.

“It was a calculated risk, I was willing to take, I had to know for myself,” Tommy replies.

“Did it satisfy your curiosity?” the girl replies, “was it worth nearly dying and jeopardizing everything we have worked for?”

“I had to know, Erica, it was that important,” Tommy replies folding his arms across his chest.

“So you do not trust my vision?” Erica says in protest.

“I don’t trust anyone, Erica, you know that,” Tommy says flatly.

Erica makes a clucking sound, “But Kelly is just not anyone, is she?”

“Leave her out of this, she is naïve, and not a threat to us,” Tommy says defiantly.

“I know you better then anyone Tommy,” Erica smiles, the liquid bubbles around her mouth.

“Perhaps,” the genius elite replies, “maybe I do enjoy her company.”

“Hah, I can feel everything you feel, or have you forgotten, last night was not just business, last night was very much pleasure,” she shivers.

Tommy clenches a fist...

“She is not like us, Tommy,” Erica purrs.

“Our mother saw to that,” Tommy sighs, “and I curse her for it.”

The girl just smiles, a devious smile that sent a shiver up Tommy’s spine.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2004)

Kelly nods her head at Smiths request and follows him as he leads her about the facility.  She looks puzzled at the butler statement, "Why should I want to go away?  I love Tommy and he really cares about me too?  Shouldn't you stay with the people that you care about so much?" she asks him, smiling guilessly, seeming much more a child then when she had been under Neuro's darker influence.

"As long as Tommy wants me here, I'll never leave him." she says happily, looking about curiously as she climbs into the rail car.  When she gets her first real view of the outside, when she feels the beating of the sun on her light skin, the pleasant warmth of its rays, the scent of the breeze, she cannot help but be entranced by the beauty around her.

"Its wonderful Mr. Smith, simply wonderful." she says, unable to stop herself from getting carried away with the breeze, floating about, greeting the beautiful day, breathing in the warmth, the light, just thoroughly entranced by it all.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly nods her head at Smiths request and follows him as he leads her about the facility.  She looks puzzled at the butler statement, "Why should I want to go away?  I love Tommy and he really cares about me too?  Shouldn't you stay with the people that you care about so much?" she asks him, smiling guilessly, seeming much more a child then when she had been under Neuro's darker influence.




"I assure you madam, Mr. McKain is quite impressed by your character.  Your exuberance and warm nature bring joy to this old heart, madam," he says with a curt nod and a serious manner.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Its wonderful Mr. Smith, simply wonderful." she says, unable to stop herself from getting carried away with the breeze, floating about, greeting the beautiful day, breathing in the warmth, the light, just thoroughly entranced by it all.




"I am pleased that you enjoy it," he continues walking.  Mr. Smith stands outside what looks to be a bamboo hut structure.  Inside are various shelves with various pieces of summer clother for the taking, in a variety of styles and labels, mostly off the shelf though, nothing all that exclusive.

Mr. Smith gestures inside, "Take your pick, madam."


----------



## Aenion (Apr 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal smiles, "Great... looks like we got a plan!"
> 
> Aris blinks, "Yeah... and its rock solid," she rolls her eyes, "at least for one of your plans."
> 
> Jimmy shrugs glancing to Cassie, "Damn your kind of bitter Cass, what did the school promise yah?"




"I guess you're right," she says to Kal, some insecurity apparent in her voice.

Karen glares at Aris, her fear turning to determination, _What does she mean by that? I'll show her. I'm not just some scared little girl._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal smiles, "Great... looks like we got a plan!"
> 
> Aris blinks, "Yeah... and its rock solid," she rolls her eyes, "at least for one of your plans."
> 
> Jimmy shrugs glancing to Cassie, "Damn your kind of bitter Cass, what did the school promise yah?"



"Updates and such on my past." Cassie says calmly. "Besides, I find the more I think on the new policies..the more my outlook and the school's.. and the UN's aren't really compatible. I doubt I shall be staying here much longer unless something changes. But enough of that.. shall we get to planning this out?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Kaintheseeker said:
			
		

> "Updates and such on my past." Cassie says calmly. "Besides, I find the more I think on the new policies..the more my outlook and the school's.. and the UN's aren't really compatible. I doubt I shall be staying here much longer unless something changes. But enough of that.. shall we get to planning this out?"




Jimmy just gives Cassie a look, "So I am not the only one not digging the vibage here at the Institute.  Tell you what, when you feel like rolling, let me know the world is dangerous out there for someone as naive as you..."

Kal raises a brow, but says nothing.

Jimmy turns, "Alright, well I am going to grab some food, Cassie you hungry?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jimmy just gives Cassie a look, "So I am not the only one not digging the vibage here at the Institute. Tell you what, when you feel like rolling, let me know the world is dangerous out there for someone as naive as you..."
> 
> Kal raises a brow, but says nothing.
> 
> Jimmy turns, "Alright, well I am going to grab some food, Cassie you hungry?"



"Yes, I am." smiles calmly and looks to the others. "Will you all be coming as well."


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 2, 2004)

Ryan smiles confidently. _Time to test out some of my new tricks I've been working on._ "I think I might be able to create my own door, if need be. You know, enter from the roof or something. Remember the flower vase, Anika? Like that, in a way, but on a bigger scale."


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I assure you madam, Mr. McKain is quite impressed by your character. Your exuberance and warm nature bring joy to this old heart, madam," he says with a curt nod and a serious manner.



Kelly smiles happily at the compliment, "Thank you, thats very sweet of you." she tells the butler after a few minutes of floating in the sun and light of the beautiful day, just drinking it all in.  She comes to a light landing beside Smith, barely disturbing any of the sand.




> "I am pleased that you enjoy it," he continues walking. Mr. Smith stands outside what looks to be a bamboo hut structure. Inside are various shelves with various pieces of summer clother for the taking, in a variety of styles and labels, mostly off the shelf though, nothing all that exclusive.
> 
> Mr. Smith gestures inside, "Take your pick, madam."



The girl looks into the hut and looks through all of the clothes, seeing some simple clothes that she likes, especially a plain white pair of shorts, a few bikinis, and a few tops, mostly stuff for just lazing about the beach in, that and showing off her body, but almost all are less revealing then what she would have picked even a day ago.

"These are all just wonderfull, I'll have to thank Tommy for this."  She tells Smith, moving into the hut and against the side so that she could change into the bikini and shorts with some privacy.  A pair of flip flops, sun-glasses, and a floppy white beach hat finishes the outfit off, she twirls about after stepping out of the hut to show off the outfit to Smith.

"Tommy said he was gonna be awhile, so I think I'd lke to wait up here on the beach for him, I don't think you would, but do you have any magazines and a beach chair and an umbella?" she asks, intending to sit and read up on whats going on in the world of Fashion and entertainment since she's been away at the institute.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 2, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> She looks to Mark.  "Don't be offended, I'm just trying to state a point.  We're here to take down Strength and his goons and nobody else."  She crosses her arms, in a bit of a huff.




"I get you," Mark says tepidly.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 2, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Yeah, we should contain the fight to within the club, if possible.  Once the patrons get out, all that's left to worry about is property damage, and I, for one, could care less with what happens to this seedy bar.  I say the speedy guys stay outside until the rest of us get in with James."  She looks over everyone.  "I think we'd be less than 400 pounds.  We could always test that out first.  But we'd better get going pretty quick, right?"




"That's what I want to go with, Mark agrees. "But I want to know he's in there and I want to know where his girl is before we move. If we can take her out first then it's that much easier. But I like the codeword idea too," Mark pauses in thought. _Something someone probably wont say to us accidentally._

"How does speedo sound for a codeword? It's not something people are going to say to us a lot on their own." Mark smiles shyly.

OOC: I think that catches me up, but if I missed something just remind Mark and I'll get a post in later tonight.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Tommy said he was gonna be awhile, so I think I'd lke to wait up here on the beach for him, I don't think you would, but do you have any magazines and a beach chair and an umbella?" she asks, intending to sit and read up on whats going on in the world of Fashion and entertainment since she's been away at the institute.




Mr. Smith replies, “There are several domiciles this way madam, I am not sure if they have what you are looking for, but they are worth a look.  I do not often come to the surface unless it is business.”

He starts walking towards a two story house built right on the beach, there is a whole row of them, and he walks up to the door and walks in.  No one is inside, but it is furnished and clean, and at least feels cozy.  He holds the door for Kelly, “I am sure there is something in here.”

*Cassie and Karen*

Kal shrugs, “I am not really hungry right now actually, I was going to just stay here and hang out with Karen,” he glances to Karen, “is that alright with you?”

Aris stands, “I am out of here, Kal lock my door up before you leave.  Jimmy, Cassie, you two have fun, I am going to get a swim or something, blow off some steam, before I have my meeting this evening,” she adds.

Jimmy shrugs, “Whatever,” he laces an arm around Cassie, “lets get some food,” once outside, he drops his arm.  He glances over to Cassie as they walk, “You do know that Yoshi will be pissed to hear your leaving, poor bastard.  But I am sure he will get over you pretty quick, he always does,” he finishes.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 3, 2004)

Kelly nods at him and follows him, almost skipping in happiness, but when he comes to the small house, she looks around, seeing if she can tell if people own it or live there.  "I don't want to put anyone out and just take their stuff, but if your sure its alright, I would like to look around."  she tells him cheerfully.

She takes her time looking around the house, searching it for things of interest, things she might want to do or use.  "So this place is where Tommy builds his Star bots right?  HOw did he come up with how they would look, I mean, could he like make one to look like me, or one to look like you or anybody at all?"


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan smiles confidently. _Time to test out some of my new tricks I've been working on._ "I think I might be able to create my own door, if need be. You know, enter from the roof or something. Remember the flower vase, Anika? Like that, in a way, but on a bigger scale."




Anika imagines a giant vase smashing down on the roof of a building and Ryan flying in through the hole.  She giggles.  "Yeah, okay.

"If you give me a couple minutes to do some recon, Mark, I should be able to get you that info.  Pamoj, we don't by any chance have any floorplans for this bar, do we?" she says, gesturing to the screen.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly nods at him and follows him, almost skipping in happiness, but when he comes to the small house, she looks around, seeing if she can tell if people own it or live there.  "I don't want to put anyone out and just take their stuff, but if your sure its alright, I would like to look around."  she tells him cheerfully.




"You are fine, please make yourself at home," Mr. Smith replies.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> She takes her time looking around the house, searching it for things of interest, things she might want to do or use.  "So this place is where Tommy builds his Star bots right?  HOw did he come up with how they would look, I mean, could he like make one to look like me, or one to look like you or anybody at all?"




"Yes you are correct madam," Mr. Smith says stepping inside the door, "this is where he builds his androids, well one of the locations.  I am not quite sure how Mr. McKain came up with the initial design, but yes I do know that he could build an android with any appearance if need be.  The physical features are negligable to its purpose.  But I must apologize madam, my knowledge is limited on this subject."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika imagines a giant vase smashing down on the roof of a building and Ryan flying in through the hole.  She giggles.  "Yeah, okay.
> 
> "If you give me a couple minutes to do some recon, Mark, I should be able to get you that info.  Pamoj, we don't by any chance have any floorplans for this bar, do we?" she says, gesturing to the screen.




Pramoj nods, and orders for the plans to be brought up.  Within about fifteen seconds, the floorplans are brought up.  The structure is a large square with two floors, the first floor is an open area with a single square stage dominating the center and two bars on the left and right side of the structure.  The upstairs is mainly for "private" sessions, and has twenty rooms available.

One odd thing, the structure's first floor has a cieling of about twenty feet, while the second floor is the normal height for that structure.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

"James, if you study this, will that be enough for you to be able to 'port inside where I tell you to?" Anika asks, turning to James.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 3, 2004)

"It's not a problem or anything, I was just being curious, I can just have Tommy explain it to me the next time were doing stuff together."  she says happily, Collecting the magazines she wanted from a coffee table, and the umbrella and chair from a closet. 

"Okay, I found everything I think, I just, I think I'm gonna sit out and soak in the sun." she tells the butler, collecting the chair umbrella and mags, and carrying them down to the water.  She uses the winds to telekintetically set up the umbrella and chair only a foot or so from the water to let her feet lie in the water.  Opening up the magazines, she let herself get drawn back into her world of glitz and glam.  It would be easy for the popstar to while away the hours of the day almost unnoticed, just leafing through all the familiar faces.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Okay, I found everything I think, I just, I think I'm gonna sit out and soak in the sun." she tells the butler, collecting the chair umbrella and mags, and carrying them down to the water.  She uses the winds to telekintetically set up the umbrella and chair only a foot or so from the water to let her feet lie in the water.  Opening up the magazines, she let herself get drawn back into her world of glitz and glam.  It would be easy for the popstar to while away the hours of the day almost unnoticed, just leafing through all the familiar faces.




Mr. Smith nods, "If you have need of me madam, just call, SARAH can reach me anywhere on this island," he turns and leaves her to her recreation.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie and Karen*
> 
> Kal shrugs, “I am not really hungry right now actually, I was going to just stay here and hang out with Karen,” he glances to Karen, “is that alright with you?”
> 
> ...



"I haven't left as of yet, Jimmy. And Yoshi is one of the few things that does keep me wanting to stay. He's been very kind to me."


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 3, 2004)

Ryan laughs, about the codeword and imagining the shock his powers would cause. "Kiyana, I think you might like what's going to happen." Ryan chuckles to himself again. "I'm thinking of turning certain parts of the ceiling into water, to facilitate access. Mistress and Strength are most likely going to be on the top floors, in the office, instead of downstairs clubbing." _Does Mistress have any defenses? All I remember was that I was fighting her illusions when Isabella flew into the aerodyne, toasted the controls, then the angel vanished. Most likely 'cause Isabella hit her next. So defenses are probably on the low side._


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 3, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "James, if you study this, will that be enough for you to be able to 'port inside where I tell you to?" Anika asks, turning to James.




_OCC: I'm not reall sure if this would work and will wait for Tok to make a ruling...if it would work cool _

James starts studing the floor plans and looking at overhead ariel maps of the area, memorizing everything he can... he also studies where they might have a staging area and medical facility. "*One thing to remember if I teleport too far a distance, myself and everyone with me tends to be out of it for a second or two. If I teleport us to the roof, and then recover a second... then I could get us in and we would be ready for action...I wonder if they have alarms on the roof... maybe I should get us to the building across the street and then into the office upstairs. Want to maintain surprise as long as possible.*"


----------



## Agamon (Apr 3, 2004)

"What we should do is cover as much area as possible.  If Ryan and Kiyana go in through the roof, James, Star and I can go straight into the club and Mark and Yoshi can cover the exits and move quickly to where the action is once we find out where they are.  How's that sound, Mark?  I think we've spent enough time planning, we should do this now."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2004)

*Bangkok*

_That sounds good for James, and teleporting in, most likely I will do round by round action at that point to heighten the scene.  And because I am sick like that._

Star nods, “I can agree with this course of action.”

Yoshi shrugs, “Sounds fine, just don’t steal my camera time,” he jokes, “I have an image to uphold, or start, or whatever.”

*Cassie*

Jimmy nods, “I know what you mean Cassie, I didn’t mean it like you were gone already, just saying, you know where Yoshi stands on that subject.  I can’t blame him, he has it pretty good, towing the UNJE platform.”

He grabs some food, and continues talking, “but you and I, we are different, we don’t quite jive with the UNJE aura.  I man I had a chance to join the team, but I am not don with they are trying to sell me.”

“Here try this,” he pops an egg roll into Cassie’s mouth, “its good, the sashimi isn’t bad either, and I will say that the cafeteria has never let me down.  Now I am not sure where you got the idea that I didn’t like, I will admit you can be annoying in a naïve kind of way, but your also cute so it balances out,” he adds as he takes  seat.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 3, 2004)

Ryan smiles, anxious to get started, his fears vanishing. _I'm committed, now it's just time to do this._ "It feels so good to be ambushing someone," he says to no one in particular. "We want Mistress alive, by the way. She might know something about the attack that happened at the Preserve. Let's move out, shall we?" he asks, turning towards Mark.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 4, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan smiles, anxious to get started, his fears vanishing. _I'm committed, now it's just time to do this._ "It feels so good to be ambushing someone," he says to no one in particular. "We want Mistress alive, by the way. She might know something about the attack that happened at the Preserve. Let's move out, shall we?" he asks, turning towards Mark.




Realizing that this is it, and that much of the plan rides on her, Anika suddenly becomes quite nervous.  Fidgeting a bit, she looks to Ryan as he speaks.  Giving a short smile to Star, she walks over to him.  Jabbing a finger to his chest as she speaks, with a grin on her face and a wink to show she's not angry, she says, "We want _everyone_ alive.".  She then puts her arms around him, pulling his head down to hers and kissing him.  After a few seconds she lets go and smiles.  "For luck."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Realizing that this is it, and that much of the plan rides on her, Anika suddenly becomes quite nervous.  Fidgeting a bit, she looks to Ryan as he speaks.  Giving a short smile to Star, she walks over to him.  Jabbing a finger to his chest as she speaks, with a grin on her face and a wink to show she's not angry, she says, "We want _everyone_ alive.".  She then puts her arms around him, pulling his head down to hers and kissing him.  After a few seconds she lets go and smiles.  "For luck."




Star smiles, and mimics Anika's kiss with Mark, "For luck," she blushes, "I am sorry if that was too forward, you will have to blame Anika... she is a bad influence on me," she smiles as her body shifts to battle form, her clothes fading away and replaced with rigid plates of armor, a head visor, appears and her right arm turns into a cannon.

"I am ready," she states flatly.

Yoshi grins, "Now that is wicked, Tommy if you can hear us, you kick ass."

Kiyana is awestruck...


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star smiles, and mimics Anika's kiss with Mark, "For luck," she blushes, "I am sorry if that was too forward, you will have to blame Anika... she is a bad influence on me," she smiles as her body shifts to battle form, her clothes fading away and replaced with rigid plates of armor, a head visor, appears and her right arm turns into a cannon.
> 
> "I am ready," she states flatly.
> 
> ...




James smiles... and not to be left out kisses Kiyana. He blushes a bit and then says "*Ok guys and gals I think we are ready to get it on, and toast these jerks*"


----------



## Samnell (Apr 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star smiles, and mimics Anika's kiss with Mark, "For luck," she blushes, "I am sorry if that was too forward, you will have to blame Anika... she is a bad influence on me," she smiles as her body shifts to battle form, her clothes fading away and replaced with rigid plates of armor, a head visor, appears and her right arm turns into a cannon.




Mark nearly bolts when Star moves in on him and quickly comes up for air. Star moved at normal speed, in slow motion, and then normal speed again before she made contact.



> "I am ready," she states flatly.




"Uh, ok. Mark blinks.



> Yoshi grins, "Now that is wicked, Tommy if you can hear us, you kick ass."




"Alright, we'll go with Anika's plan. Let's do the recon and get moving, and let's dedicate today's carnage to Tommy and Kelly," Mark says decisively.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 4, 2004)

To state that Ryan was surprised by Anika's kiss was an understatement of tremendous magnitude. After the first two seconds of shock and confusion, he returns it, although still quite surprised. "Yeah," he says. _For luck? What is that supposed to mean? I mean, it was nice, but..._

"Let's go. Kiyana and I hit the roof, Mark and Yoshi the entrances, and James, Anika and Star move first to an adjacent building, then to inside via teleportation," Ryan says, making sure everyone knows the plan. _Is it really proper to dedicate a fight to someone? Especially if we screw up, and people get killed? Oh well, let Mark have his inspirational speeches. It kind of moved me._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

*Inside Ultimate 80’s A-Go-Go*

_*Conversation translated from Mandarin Chinese unless otherwise noted._

Several young women writhe and dance on a stage to an endless parade of 80’s music, currently Flock of Seagulls is playing over the sound system as the women gyrate to the beat as best as they can.

Strength ogles one of the girls, “I want her sent to my room, later,” he says to the thin male with ebon black skin.  His eyes were stark white and had no pupils.  Though up close his features were Asian despite his all ebon skin.

The thin ebon male replies, “It is done, Master Long.  Perhaps we should retreat to the compound for further defense against the UNJE?”

“No, I think I have all the defense I need here, besides, I want them to find me, its make smashing their faces in that much easier,” Strength replies smugly.

“You underestimate them, but then perhaps I am just overly cautious,” the thin ebon male responds.

“I trust your judgment, Black Heaven, and I know between us, the extra men, an that American mercenary we should easily handle these young pups, but remember Honor says our client wants the glowing male, alive.  The one named Ryan,” a dangerous curl appears on Strength’s lips, reminiscent of a smile but far more deadly.

*Legacy on the Move*

_Just going to post where you are and all that, with the info I have been given… About twenty minutes have passed and the UNJE has moved into appointed positions for support._

James, Star and Anika appear in what looks like an empty office.  A swimsuit calendar hangs on the wall from 2007, and has  native girl posing in a provocative way, Star glances at it quizzically before turning turns the club that Strength is hopefully inside.

Star speaks softly over the communicators in the shades, “We are in position.”

Both Yoshi and Mark have set up some ways away, but close enough to make it into position, in seconds easy.  But they stand ready as well, well at Yoshi is, from his constant chatter about the hot chicks he sees, and about coming back to visit…

Ryan and Kiyana are far above the club, and h clings to Ryan for support very impressed with flying around.

_If I am incorrect please let me know, I want to have all this hammered out before we get to the nitty gritty._

*Kelly*

Several hours later, while the sun is still just about o hits zenith, Kelly hears footsteps on the sand.  Disturbing her peaceful silence.  She turns and sees Tommy wearing an open short-sleeved button shirt with an imprint of flowers on it.  He has shades on, and is wearing shorts, his legs and arms are well tanned but his chest is a little pasty in the light.

He smiles, “Hi, I thought I would find you out here,” he gives her a kiss on the lips bending down next to her, before watching the waves crash, “I enjoy this place, although I don’t come up here as much as I like.  My work keeps me busy, and then there is school, well the power training, but they have me consultant work too since, I maintain SARAH as well.  I feel like I do the work of ten people at once, but it pays the bills,” he laughs.

“I talked to Mr. Smith, and he pointed put that you were interested in my STARs, which by the way stands for Sentient Titan Autonomous Robot, which means in short AI death machine, or something like that,” he jokes.

“Each one is about as powerful as a Beta Class elite, though I have a few upgraded designs that could handle a Charlie class with ease, of course, Star on the other hand has unlimited potential in time she could become quit powerful,” he muses.

“Sorry about that, I get carried away at times,” he looks down to Kelly, “I really just want to know how you are feeling, after everything that has happened.”


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 5, 2004)

Kelly blinks as the shadow falls across her, looking up, she can't hide the smile that breaks across her face, not that she would ever want to.  When Tommy leans down to kiss her, she rises to her knees to meet him halfway.  "Hi you," she murmurs before there lips meet.  After they come apart, Kelly pulls Tommy down to her, on the sand.

As Tommy is telling her about the capabilities of his various androids, she cannot help but smile at how into it Tommy was, and how happy it made him seem.  "All I really wanted to know about your Star bots is how you picked Star as what they were gonna look like, I mean out of all of the possible faces.  I mean, could you make one to look like me, or one to look like you?"  she asks him curiously.

In answer to his question, she shakes her head to show that she is still feeling some confusion.  "I can't even remember any of the things he had me do, but it really feels good to be me again, just me.  I'm really happy being me, but being here with you in this beautiful place is making it even better."  she says smiling at him.  "Hey, how do I look?" she asks him, standing up and twirling for him, before she slipped off the white shorts, leaving her standing in her bikini.  "Do you want to come with me for a  swim with me?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> As Tommy is telling her about the capabilities of his various androids, she cannot help but smile at how into it Tommy was, and how happy it made him seem.  "All I really wanted to know about your Star bots is how you picked Star as what they were gonna look like, I mean out of all of the possible faces.  I mean, could you make one to look like me, or one to look like you?"  she asks him curiously.




"Well yes I could do that..." he says looking intrigued, "but there is no reason, I can only handle one of you," he jokes.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> In answer to his question, she shakes her head to show that she is still feeling some confusion.  "I can't even remember any of the things he had me do, but it really feels good to be me again, just me.  I'm really happy being me, but being here with you in this beautiful place is making it even better."  she says smiling at him.  "Hey, how do I look?" she asks him, standing up and twirling for him, before she slipped off the white shorts, leaving her standing in her bikini.  "Do you want to come with me for a  swim with me?"




"Uhh, great," he says with a smile, "beautiful actually, I must be the luckiest person in the world.  I mean honestly, if everything else went to hell, and I still had you, I would still be pretty lucky..."

Tommy smiles weakly, "That was cheesy," upon hearing the question about swimming, he wrinkles his nose, "I uhh, don't swim that well... if at all..." he says with a wide awkward grin.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 5, 2004)

"Moving down, into position," Ryan speaks into his communicator as he flies down towards the roof, landing as softly as possible on the structure. "Where do you guys want us to go in at," he whispers.

Ryan then flies inches above the roof to the selected spot, sets down Kiyana, and brings up a protective force field. Then a bright purple glow flares from the roof as a section is transmuted into water.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Well yes I could do that..." he says looking intrigued, "but there is no reason, I can only handle one of you," he jokes.



 Kelly smiles at the implied compliment.  "You always know just what to say don't you?  Your awfully smooth Mr. McCain, does anything ever get you ruffled?" she asks seductively, running her hands over his chest, and leaning in to kiss him.  She releases him, smiling up at him, winking.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Uhh, great," he says with a smile, "beautiful actually, I must be the luckiest person in the world. I mean honestly, if everything else went to hell, and I still had you, I would still be pretty lucky..."
> 
> Tommy smiles weakly, "That was cheesy," upon hearing the question about swimming, he wrinkles his nose, "I uhh, don't swim that well... if at all..." he says with a wide awkward grin.



Kelly just laughs and shakes her head.  "It wasn't cheesy at all, its just what a girl wants to hear from someone she is madly in love with."  she tells him, trying to ease away any of  his embaressment.  "I don't want you to ever be embaressed with me, if you want to say anything like that, feel free, its all great to me." she says happily, not used to having a boy say something at all that nice about her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly smiles at the implied compliment.  "You always know just what to say don't you?  Your awfully smooth Mr. McCain, does anything ever get you ruffled?" she asks seductively, running her hands over his chest, and leaning in to kiss him.  She releases him, smiling up at him, winking.




"Please just call me Tommy, my subordinates call me Mr. McKain, we are equals," he says to Kelly.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly just laughs and shakes her head.  "It wasn't cheesy at all, its just what a girl wants to hear from someone she is madly in love with."  she tells him, trying to ease away any of  his embaressment.  "I don't want you to ever be embaressed with me, if you want to say anything like that, feel free, its all great to me." she says happily, not used to having a boy say something at all that nice about her.




"Sure," he says gesturing to the water, "so about that swimming thing?"


----------



## Agamon (Apr 5, 2004)

Anika looks out the window towards the club.  She traces a rune in the air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and says, "Freyja, protect me in the battle that is to come."  The rune dissipates and a pale blue aura surrounds her.

"You two ready?" she asks, doing her best to keep her nerves at bay.

OOC: Force Field +8 up, of course.


----------



## Aenion (Apr 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie and Karen*
> 
> Kal shrugs, “I am not really hungry right now actually, I was going to just stay here and hang out with Karen,” he glances to Karen, “is that alright with you?”
> 
> ...




"Sure," Karen smiles weakly, but sincerely, at Kal, feeling nervous about what is to come, "Okay Aris, let us know what you find out."

"See you guys later," she says to Cassie and Jimmy as they leave, "I guess we should get out of Aris' room too."


----------



## Samnell (Apr 5, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Moving down, into position," Ryan speaks into his communicator as he flies down towards the roof, landing as softly as possible on the structure. "Where do you guys want us to go in at," he whispers




"Wherever looks good up there. Just work your way down until you find Strength or his girl, Mark answers over the communicator from a roof across the street from the club.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Jimmy nods, “I know what you mean Cassie, I didn’t mean it like you were gone already, just saying, you know where Yoshi stands on that subject. I can’t blame him, he has it pretty good, towing the UNJE platform.”
> 
> ...



"Well thank you Jimmy." she says with a shy smile as she finishes the egg roll, "and the sashimi is fairly nice, Yoshi took me out for some a while back. " wipes her face. "I just get the feeling that you.. well didn't like anyone much that's all."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Sure," Karen smiles weakly, but sincerely, at Kal, feeling nervous about what is to come, "Okay Aris, let us know what you find out."
> 
> "See you guys later," she says to Cassie and Jimmy as they leave, "I guess we should get out of Aris' room too."




"Sure," he says leading Karen outside, "So, uhh, sorry about not letting you know how strong Red Witch is, I forget this isn't my world, everyone just kind of knows she is bad news back home... so anything else you want to know?" he leads her to his room.

*Cassie*

"Well you are right, most people piss me off," Jimmy replies, "but then again most people don't know me all that well.  But I figure I should try and give some people a second chance, it isn't like they meant to piss me off intentionally, I hope."

"But enough about my anger management problems, what about you, that was the most emotion I have ever seen you display, what is up with your past history stuff?  I know your like an amnesiac, but Yoshi hasn't really told me anything else.  So what is your story, as far as you know it?" he asks.


----------



## Aenion (Apr 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Sure," he says leading Karen outside, "So, uhh, sorry about not letting you know how strong Red Witch is, I forget this isn't my world, everyone just kind of knows she is bad news back home... so anything else you want to know?" he leads her to his room.




"It's alright, I guess... I'm just not very used to all this saving the world business. I'm still surprised at how strong I've become since I changed, let alone what some experienced Elite can do," Karen explains, allowing Kal to lead her wherever he wants to go really, "Doesn't she have any weaknesses apart from her staff?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> "Well you are right, most people piss me off," Jimmy replies, "but then again most people don't know me all that well. But I figure I should try and give some people a second chance, it isn't like they meant to piss me off intentionally, I hope."
> 
> "But enough about my anger management problems, what about you, that was the most emotion I have ever seen you display, what is up with your past history stuff? I know your like an amnesiac, but Yoshi hasn't really told me anything else. So what is your story, as far as you know it?" he asks.



"That's just it.. mostly I don't know.. far more questions than answers." She gives him the abbrievate version of how she appeared, wound up in the school and most of the essential facts that have come to light to her since then.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "It's alright, I guess... I'm just not very used to all this saving the world business. I'm still surprised at how strong I've become since I changed, let alone what some experienced Elite can do," Karen explains, allowing Kal to lead her wherever he wants to go really, "Doesn't she have any weaknesses apart from her staff?"




"Yeah saving the world is cool though, I have helped now three times, though I think one time we just didn't get the credit we are supposed to be the kids, but it was okay.  Actually our first big mission was with the Zombie King, and trying to thwart the Red Witch... it was exciting..." Kal smirks.

"But as to weaknesses, uhh... hit her really hard when we get the staff?" he says with a shrug.  He opens the door to his room and walks in, and flop on his bed, "I honestly don't know much about her weaknesses..."

*Cassie*

Jimmy listen, "That is wicked, especially the future stuff.  It fits though lots of wierd stuff is going on, and somehow you are part of it.  I really," he speaks in a whisper, "don't think this place is safe for us, I just don't trust the UNJE, they just seem... too concerned I don't know.  Its like Cassie, they want something from us..."

Jimmy laughs, "Now I am catching Ryan's paranoia.   Anyways, I doubt you care, but if you want my help, you got it, I want to figure out what is going on here, and get the truth on everything.  Don't look at me like that, I have been doing some thinking, and I think I need to make some changes.  Starting with not being pissed off at people for no reason," he shrugs.

"So how close are you and Yoshi now?" he adds taking a drink of soda.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 5, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika looks out the window towards the club.  She traces a rune in the air
> 
> 
> 
> ...




James looks at his teammates, nods once and looks for any windows that he can see. If he can spot one he will teleport the group there as quitely as possible...


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 5, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika looks out the window towards the club.  She traces a rune in the air
> 
> 
> 
> ...




James looks at his teammates, nods once and looks for any windows that he can see. If he can spot one he will teleport the group there as quitely as possible (OCC: hopefully on the 2nd floor, I think that is where we were planning correct?)...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Jimmy listen, "That is wicked, especially the future stuff. It fits though lots of wierd stuff is going on, and somehow you are part of it. I really," he speaks in a whisper, "don't think this place is safe for us, I just don't trust the UNJE, they just seem... too concerned I don't know. Its like Cassie, they want something from us..."
> 
> ...



""You sound like some of the folks I exchange messages with, seeing a conspiracy in everything, not everything is so.. melodramatic Jimmy." Cassie says witha slight smile. "I mean you might be right that there are certain things that are being hidden, but I wouldn't go so far as to say an actual conspiracy is at a hand. As for me and Yoshi, that is personal. We're .. dating I think you'd call it. Is that enough to know?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 5, 2004)

"Gotcha," Ryan replies to Mark as he flies down into the hole he created above one of the offices, glancing up at Kiyana, making sure she is still following. _I got a bad feeling about this._

Ryan surveys the surroundings as he whispers, "We're in."


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Please just call me Tommy, my subordinates call me Mr. McKain, we are equals," he says to Kelly.
> 
> "Sure," he says gesturing to the water, "so about that swimming thing?"



Kelly giggles at Tommy's answer, he hadn't gotten what she said at all, it was kinda cute that he didn't get it, forsomeone who was suppoused to be that brainy, it was nice that he didn't get everything, in a sweet, I'm still just a teenager kind of way.

"I know we're equals silly, doesn't mean I can't call you by your full name thought sweetie, but if you want, I'll just stick with Tommy, if you want." she told him laughingly.

Kelly only shook her head still smiling at him, "We don't have to swim if you don't want to, I just thought it would be something fun, cause then we would like both need showers to wash off all the salt water, and well..." she trails off, starting to blush.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I know we're equals silly, doesn't mean I can't call you by your full name thought sweetie, but if you want, I'll just stick with Tommy, if you want." she told him laughingly.




"Thanks," he replies.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly only shook her head still smiling at him, "We don't have to swim if you don't want to, I just thought it would be something fun, cause then we would like both need showers to wash off all the salt water, and well..." she trails off, starting to blush.




Tommy smirks, "Well yeah I was thinking about that too," he smirked, "and its a big beach, and it isn't like we are going anywhere soon," he smiles, before reaching down and pulling Kelly out to the waves.  He pulls her into the water an embraces her in a deep kiss, "you're right swimming is cool..."

*Cassie*

Jimmy grins, “Great, so now I am a conspiracy nut,” he laughs, “you know your cute, Cassie.  You got that sweet innocent thing going on, Yoshi is a jackass if screws up his good thing with you.  If he ever screws it up, let me know, I will kick his ass personally.”

He pauses, “Bleh, I didn’t mean it like that, I mean you’re cute, and I guess we got off on the wrong foot.  I really noticed it recently, and I just wanted to say, well, I think despite what you think we got a few things in common, and Yoshi is a jerk, bigger then me.  Just saying, I am a little mixed up right now; it has been awhile since I have tried to express myself.  I am not used to all that touchy feely crap.”

*Ultimate 80’s A-Go-Go*

Ryan’s power makes the roof sink inward with a splash, dousing a dancer and her client in the midst of some business.  The dancer squeals loudly and tries to cover herself as her client just rolls over and whimpers, and tries to cover himself.

Kiyana activates her water shield, while her cheeks take on a red hue at the scene.  The dancer runs to the door but is cut down in a hail of gunfire, which rips through the door, but bounces off harmlessly of the elites’ physical defenses.

Kiyana grits her teeth, her resolve growing, as bullets bounce harmlessly away from her.

_*Initiative with Kiyana and Ryan:* Kiyana 19, (7), Ryan 16, Thugs 6_

Kiyana focuses his power, and the water pulses around her, as she uses extra effort to create a water shield around the client, as she touches his shoulder who is still laying curled up, she speaks in English, “Ryan I have the civilian covered, can you handle the people outside the door?”

She moves to grab the dancer who was cut down in the hail of gunfire.

_Kiyana used Extra Effort to add a Shield Others to her power.  She moves ten feet to try and drag the dancer who may or may not be dead._

_Meanwhile…_

James, Star, and Anika teleport across the street into a dark office and find a single person already inside pouring some wine into a delicate crystal glass.  A man in a black suit with ebon skin and black hair, but his features are Asian, and his white eyes focus on them as he takes a sip of wine.

He smiles baring white teeth, “You must be Legacy,” gunfire erupts down the halls, and there is a scream, followed by more gunfire.  The abrupt excitement does not cause the man to jump, as he focuses on the heroes, “Welcome, may I help you?”

Star glances to Anika raising her gun arm, but stays her hand.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Jimmy grins, “Great, so now I am a conspiracy nut,” he laughs, “you know your cute, Cassie. You got that sweet innocent thing going on, Yoshi is a jackass if screws up his good thing with you. If he ever screws it up, let me know, I will kick his ass personally.”
> 
> ...



"You know I didn't mean it exactly like that Jimmy, I was just saying you had things in common with them.. not that you were are far reaching as they are. As for being messed up.. I am beginning to think that is part of being a teenager." takes a bite of tuna. "I just got a head start on most since my head wasn't filled with anything like most. And I'm sure Yoshi won't mess things up.. I.. I just wish he didn't feel the need to throw money around.. it's not the storta thing I need you know?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "You know I didn't mean it exactly like that Jimmy, I was just saying you had things in common with them.. not that you were are far reaching as they are. As for being messed up.. I am beginning to think that is part of being a teenager." takes a bite of tuna. "I just got a head start on most since my head wasn't filled with anything like most. And I'm sure Yoshi won't mess things up.. I.. I just wish he didn't feel the need to throw money around.. it's not the storta thing I need you know?"



 "Well what do you need?" Jimmy replies earnestly popping another sashimi in Cassie's mouth.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Meanwhile…_
> 
> James, Star, and Anika teleport across the street into a dark office and find a single person already inside pouring some wine into a delicate crystal glass.  A man in a black suit with ebon skin and black hair, but his features are Asian, and his white eyes focus on them as he takes a sip of wine.
> 
> ...




"*Down on the floor dude and don't make a move... or you are so toast. Anika, Star get out there and find Strength I will be with you in just one second... me and whitey here are going for a ride...*"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 5, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> *"Down on the floor dude and don't make a move... or you are so toast. Anika, Star get out there and find Strength I will be with you in just one second... me and whitey here are going for a ride..."*





The ebon man looks quizzical, "Oh, you are here to arrest me, what have I done wrong?"


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 6, 2004)

James is somewhat flustered for a second and then says "*Probably nothing sir, and I am sorry about this if I am wrong but it is for your own safety that you do what I say...right now*"


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2004)

"Swimming is very very cool."  Kelly replies as she breaks the kiss to catch her breath.  She kisses him back just as deeply as he had kissed her, not even caring that there were people around, no, she was beyond not caring, she was in love and she wanted to shout it out to everyone, so that everyone could see how happy she was.  She laughs in simple happiness as she felt the waves rolling up her legs, moving back and forth, breaking across her and Tommy.

The popstar let her body sway with the rythym of the ocean, of the wave, in...out...in...out.  Holding herself close to Tommy, she watches the clear waters, in their endless waltz, in and out, cresting and then breaking on the shore, and around the teenagers.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Swimming is very very cool."  Kelly replies as she breaks the kiss to catch her breath.  She kisses him back just as deeply as he had kissed her, not even caring that there were people around, no, she was beyond not caring, she was in love and she wanted to shout it out to everyone, so that everyone could see how happy she was.  She laughs in simple happiness as she felt the waves rolling up her legs, moving back and forth, breaking across her and Tommy.
> 
> The popstar let her body sway with the rythym of the ocean, of the wave, in...out...in...out.  Holding herself close to Tommy, she watches the clear waters, in their endless waltz, in and out, cresting and then breaking on the shore, and around the teenagers.



_ Another fade out for modesty and to maintain our rating is in order..._


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

_"What...?  They're expecting us?"_ Anika thinks, her eyes growing wide.  She puts her hand on Star's 'arm'.  "Hold on, James," she says, not moving her eyes form the ebon man.  "If you knew we were coming, you must know why we're here.  Where is Strength?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 6, 2004)

*Ryan Gets Angry*

"What th-" Ryan's interjection is cut off by the subsequent murder of the dancer and the entrance of her murderers. _The whole 'no collateral damage' thing didn't even last 5 seconds. How the heck did anyone respond that fast anyway. They must have..._

"...known we were coming," he finishes aloud, staring at the innocent woman's body on the floor. His first reaction is to attempt to heal her, but he knows that he must deal with the thugs first.

"You should have brought more men," he states, as cold as ice, as he sprints towards the men, leaping into the air and striking the first one with a powerful roundhouse kick. 

Activate Boost, Charge at thugs attacking at +12 melee (+13s)


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _"What...?  They're expecting us?"_ Anika thinks, her eyes growing wide.  She puts her hand on Star's 'arm'.  "Hold on, James," she says, not moving her eyes form the ebon man.  "If you knew we were coming, you must know why we're here.  Where is Strength?"



 The ebon man smiles, "Strength is downstairs, by now I am sure he is quite aware that you are here, but if you seek him out, then head downstairs.  Oh please try not to make a mess," he sighs taking another sip of wine.

He glanced to James, "I understand, but I am quite capable of seeking safety if need be.  Perhaps you could explain the reasoning behind this raid?"


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 6, 2004)

James looks at Anika "*We don't have time to banter, people are dying already, we have to move... NOW*" James will then look move towards to guy to touch him and teleport him to the 'staging area' we set up _[melee/grapple (I guess ) +10, then extend teleport. Focusing my Dodge on this guy DEF 23]_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "What th-" Ryan's interjection is cut off by the subsequent murder of the dancer and the entrance of her murderers. _The whole 'no collateral damage' thing didn't even last 5 seconds. How the heck did anyone respond that fast anyway. They must have..._
> 
> "...known we were coming," he finishes aloud, staring at the innocent woman's body on the floor. His first reaction is to attempt to heal her, but he knows that he must deal with the thugs first.




Kiyana nods, "Right!"



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "You should have brought more men," he states, as cold as ice, as he sprints towards the men, leaping into the air and striking the first one with a powerful roundhouse kick.
> 
> Activate Boost, Charge at thugs attacking at +12 melee (+13s)




**CRACK!**

Ryan kicks the first thug into, and through the opposite wall, he slides along the slick floor into the wall, completely out.  Lying still, and definitely makes a statement to the thugs.

_Ryan rolls a 27 to hit, and the Thug rolls a 16, he is out like a light.  The thugs open fire, three hit, but none of them penetrate but one with a 25.  Ryan rolls  21 and makes his save._

The thugs open fire on Ryan and pepper him with shots, but again nothing seems to harm the cosmic elite.  Meanwhile Kiyana raises a hnd and fires a water bolt at one of the thugs!  The bolt knocks the thug off his feet, with a powerful splash, slamming him aainst the wall.

_Kiyana rolled an 18 strike, and the Thug got a 9 total damage save, and thus he is knocked out with a stun hit.  Ryan is up._

*Meanwhile... Anika & James*

_*Initiative:* Black Heavn 20, Anika 12, James 8, Star 6; I will wait to see if Hero Points will be used._


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 6, 2004)

_none for James as I will save it for when I get smacked up side the head _


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 6, 2004)

Ryan arrogantly laughs at their gunfire as he attempts to simply punch another of the thugs, pulling it to avoid killing the man. With cosmic energy flowing through his body, he could react instantly and strike with enough force to turn bones to Jello.

_Ryan boosts, attacks again. Ryan's Defense is 27, Atk +10 (+13s/+9s), with Energy Field and Force Field running. Can those bullets penetrate a force field?_


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

"We're here to speak to him about his brother. C'mon, Star," Anika says, heading for the stairs to the basement, and realizing that James probably won't leave the non-threatening man alone.

OOC: Init is good, let's roll.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> James looks at Anika "*We don't have time to banter, people are dying already, we have to move... NOW*" James will then look move towards to guy to touch him and teleport him to the 'staging area' we set up _[melee/grapple (I guess ) +10, then extend teleport. Focusing my Dodge on this guy DEF 23]_




The ebon man seeing James make a move for him, just relaxes as he sips the wine, "How trite..." a dark mist fills the room obscuring your vision, none of the elites can see anything but a thick mist of black inky darkness.  It fills nearly the whole of the second floor with its sinister presence.

_Black Heaven used his Obscure power, which has an area effect to fill up 45 feet centered on self in obscuring black mist.  Offering the Thugs and Black Heaven total concealment._

Then a burst of negative cold energy rips through the three heroes trying to sap their strength, centered on Anika, and bursting outward to James and Star!  Although in the misty darkness neither one can actually see the attack!

_Black Heaven uses his second action to launch an area effect attack at Anika he hits with a 15.  Anika makes a Fortitude save and rolls a 7.  James rolls a 27 Reflex save.  Star rolls a 13 Reflex save.  Once again I will wait to see if Hero Points are used, for the future post what threshhold you want to use Hero Points, if you don't post them in your post, I will assume you won't use them to speed up combat._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan arrogantly laughs at their gunfire as he attempts to simply punch another of the thugs, pulling it to avoid killing the man. With cosmic energy flowing through his body, he could react instantly and strike with enough force to turn bones to Jello.
> 
> _Ryan boosts, attacks again. Ryan's Defense is 27, Atk +10 (+13s/+9s), with Energy Field and Force Field running. Can those bullets penetrate a force field?_




Ryan punches the thug into next week literally smashing his jaw, and knocking the gunner out with brutal force.  He slams againt the wall, and slumps down to the wall.  As he finishes, the hallway and much of the second floor fills with obscuring mist, he can't see the thugs anymore!  But the thugs continue to launch attacks with their pistols, but their bullets bounce off harmlessly...

_Ryan rolls a 23 and hits with ease.  The thug rolls a 6 and is knocked out as well.  The thugs return fire but miss quite sadly, highest roll, is a 16 for the four remaining thugs which neither Kiyana or Ryan can see now._

Kiyana goes on the defensive, covering the cowering man, "Ryan I can't see!"

_Kiyana goes All-Out-Defense._


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Black Heaven uses his second action to launch an area effect attack at Anika he hits with a 15.  Anika makes a Fortitude save and rolls a 7.  James rolls a 27 Reflex save.  Star rolls a 13 Reflex save.  Once again I will wait to see if Hero Points are used, for the future post what threshhold you want to use Hero Points, if you don't post them in your post, I will assume you won't use them to speed up combat._




Daaaamn.  Yeah, let's reroll that.  Here's my benchmarks:

Attack: roll of <=12
Saves: roll of <=10 (except Will, which is <=15)
otherwise, only when specified

BTW, you have in the text that he attacked James, not Anika


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

_Fixed... centered on Anika now _


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Daaaamn.  Yeah, let's reroll that.  Here's my benchmarks:
> 
> Attack: roll of <=12
> Saves: roll of <=10 (except Will, which is <=15)
> ...




_Hero Point spent, and an 8 is rolled, so in the end she gets an 11.  Anika is now Fatigued._


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Hero Point spent, and an 8 is rolled, so in the end she gets an 11.  Anika is now Fatigued._




It's EE that causes Fatigue, not HP expenditure, right?  Or is it because she failed the save?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> It's EE that causes Fatigue, not HP expenditure, right?  Or is it because she failed the save?



_Because she failed the save, I am sorry if that was not clear._


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

Anika stumbles as she is hit by the attack.  She can feel her strength wane, but continues to stumble through the black mist towards where she believes the stairs to be.  "James, take care of him...Star, can you see where we're going?" she says, adding into her comm glasses, "Guys, main floor, we're under attack.  Careful, it's pitch black in here."

OOC: 2 move actions, trying to find the stairs and proceed down them.  It doesn't state it in the MnM book, but I assume my movement is halved as it would be in other d20 games?


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Daaaamn.  Yeah, let's reroll that.  Here's my benchmarks:
> 
> Attack: roll of <=12
> Saves: roll of <=10 (except Will, which is <=15)
> ...




Whoops, those are wrong, now that I think about it.

Attack: roll of <=10
Saves: roll of <=12 (except Will, which only when specified)
otherwise, only when specified


----------



## Samnell (Apr 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> He smiles baring white teeth, “You must be Legacy,” gunfire erupts down the halls, and there is a scream, followed by more gunfire.  The abrupt excitement does not cause the man to jump, as he focuses on the heroes, “Welcome, may I help you?”




Across the street and on his roof, Mark jumps when he hears gunfire and reflexively dives for cover before realizing it's not aimed at him. Coming up with a studied lack of grace, he fixes his eyes on the entrance he's supposed to watch.

_If I take off in there Strength could get out. Dammit._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Across the street and on his roof, Mark jumps when he hears gunfire and reflexively dives for cover before realizing it's not aimed at him. Coming up with a studied lack of grace, he fixes his eyes on the entrance he's supposed to watch.
> 
> _If I take off in there Strength could get out. Dammit._



 Yoshi speaks over the Comm line to Mark, "So what is the plan boss, looks like we ran into hostile fire much sooner then earlier anticipated.  Do we know if they ran into Strength yet?"


----------



## Samnell (Apr 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "James, take care of him...Star, can you see where we're going?" she says, adding into her comm glasses, "Guys, main floor, we're under attack.  Careful, it's pitch black in here."




_That changes things._ "We're coming," Mark signals as he runs down the front of the building he's standing on and across the street into the club, looking for his team.

OOC: and it took less than a round to do something completely stupid.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi speaks over the Comm line to Mark, "So what is the plan boss, looks like we ran into hostile fire much sooner then earlier anticipated.  Do we know if they ran into Strength yet?"




"Get in there," Mark answers.

OOC: looks like Toki and I cross-posted.


----------



## Aenion (Apr 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Yeah saving the world is cool though, I have helped now three times, though I think one time we just didn't get the credit we are supposed to be the kids, but it was okay.  Actually our first big mission was with the Zombie King, and trying to thwart the Red Witch... it was exciting..." Kal smirks.
> 
> "But as to weaknesses, uhh... hit her really hard when we get the staff?" he says with a shrug.  He opens the door to his room and walks in, and flop on his bed, "I honestly don't know much about her weaknesses..."




"So we just take away her staff and hit her in the head with it?" Karen frowns, thinking it over, and then shrugs, "It might actually work," she gets on the bed, sitting crosslegged facing Kal, "I hope Aris returns with some good news."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Well what do you need?" Jimmy replies earnestly popping another sashimi in Cassie's mouth.



"Well, like the aerodyne and the boat. I don't need a boat and he's always insisting I get the best.. that being the most expensive. I don't always want that.. " her voice drops a bit as she continues. "It's.. like he's trying to buy me or something.. you know..."


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 6, 2004)

"Neither can I," Ryan whispers back. _Don't panic. If we can't see, neither can the bad guys. Well, hopefully. People tend to freeze, not move, when they can't see. So, with luck, the bad guys will stand still, and I won't need to aim this one. Sounds like Anika's team needs the help too._

Ryan flies backward, a bright glow, visible even in the thick, black, smoke, emanates from his hand. Ryan smirks as he launches a lance of energy into the middle of the thug's former position, which then explodes into a massive blast.

_Ryan flies backward towards Kiyana and away from the thugs. He then uses Extra Effort to launch an Area Energy Blast into the thug's position, attempting to hit as many as possible without hitting himself or Kiyana. A HP is spent to avoid the Fatigue. Atk +10,+9s Area (up to 45' radius, likely going to be a lot less)._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "So we just take away her staff and hit her in the head with it?" Karen frowns, thinking it over, and then shrugs, "It might actually work," she gets on the bed, sitting crosslegged facing Kal, "I hope Aris returns with some good news."




Kal yawns, "I wouldn't worry too much about Aris.  She can handle herself, and she has plenty of tricks up her sleeve.  She is resourceful," he finishes.  He turns on the monitor, and flips to the news sitting up, only to catch a broadcast of an explosion in downtown Venice... and the death of two elites at the hands of Pantheon terrorists.

The two names are Tommy McKain and Kelly Mitchell, file photos of the two young elites quickly follow the mentioning of their names.

*Cassie*

Jimmy smirks, "That sounds like Yoshi alright, he is more then willing to impress you with his wealth, or whatever then himself.  He is my buddy, but that is how it is," he shrugs.

"You don't need to be bought though," he replies, "you're not that kind of girl, not at all, despite being a blank slate you have a good head on your shoulders, and you have an idea of what you want.  I like that.  When we get inside tomorrow night, we will make sure to hit up Magog and get the low down on yah, you can trust me."

*Anika and James*

_James rolls a 21 Fortitude Save, and the effect does not even phase Star.  But no one can see anything._

Anika moves slowly though the structure luckily the schematics in her shades help hr navigate, but it is still slow going, and she is able to move 30 feet with both her moves and still has 15 feet more feet to go.

_Anika makes two moves, and travels 30 feet._

James lashes out at where he believes the ebon man was...

_James rolls a 13 to attack, I wait to see if he wishes to use a Hero Point._

_*Meanwhile...*_

Ryan flies back from the thugs, as he pushes his powers and lashes out with a cosmic energy ball that explodes outward from where he believes the thugs may still be!

_Ryan rolls a 25 to strike, and the thug gets a 6 for his miss chance roll, and so he is struck!  The thug that as hit directly rolls an 11 Damage Save, he is Unconcious.  Two of the thugs make their Reflex saves, and they both take one stun hit apiece, but they are not stunned.  The single thug that did not make his Reflex save rolls a 7, and is also Unconcious, two thugs remain standing, not that Ryan can see that   Anika rolls a 21 Reflex Save, and her forcefield absorbs the rest of the damage._

Ryan hears screams, and Anika feels the force of a blast that pummels her forcefield with great force, but does not harm her!  Meanwhile Anika hears people run by her, and down the stairs, fairly quickly.

Ryan and Anika can hear Kiyana's voice, "I still can't see!"

_Kiyana uses All-Out Defense once more, still trying to protect the civillian._

_*Outside the Club...*_

_*Initiative:* Yoshi 34, Mark 19, (8) Thugs 11, Mistress 9, Strength 6_

The layout of the bottom floor is just as the schematics/floorplans describe.  Strength stands towards the center of the large room an a woman in black leather, sits on a chair to his right and a group of eight thugs stand around him holding sub-machineguns.

Yoshi bursts in the back door, and zooms through the kitchen into the main floor, and grins looking around, "Alright punks, throw don your weapons, or get your ass wasted by Legacy..." recognizing that no one is listening, the speedy elite begins to spin quickly... he launches an air ram attack at Strength...

_Yoshi rolls a 29, a critical hit! Strength rolls a 15 Damage Save, and takes a Stun hit from the attack.  But is not stunned._

Strength just grins, "Kill them."


----------



## Samnell (Apr 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The layout of the bottom floor is just as the schematics/floorplans describe.  Strength stands towards the center of the large room an a woman in black leather, sits on a chair to his right and a group of eight thugs stand around him holding sub-machineguns.




_Ok. Some goons, about what I thought. Strength. Bigger than I thought._ Mark ends his mental inventory and puts his comm to good use. "Strength is with us on the ground floor. Why don't you guys come through the floors?"

Mark makes for one of the machine gun-toting henchmen.

OOC: Run-by attack. Saving the hero points to shrug off damage.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 6, 2004)

Ryan curses, attempting to shield the fallen women and man with his own body. "I'm right in front of you. Hold on, and watch that first step." _Ryan desperately wanted to see what he could do for the shot woman, but if he dropped his armor his own body would likewise be riddled with bullets._

"On it," he tell Mark through the communicator, as he presses his hand against the floor and transmutes it, shaping the molecules into water and falling through the hole onto the first floor, hoping Kiyana or the wounded arent't hurt by the fall.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Anika and James*
> 
> _James rolls a 21 Fortitude Save, and the effect does not even phase Star.  But no one can see anything._
> 
> ...




_Yes as low as chance as I have James will try and touch the guy (spend a Hero Point). Could I change the outcome a bit though, as I see things happen before I react? James would like to use Disorient on the guy. It says normal melee attack, then I teleport around at least half my distance. Also Traveller has Move-By attack so I want to move away from him after my attack also... Teleporting blind I guess (YIKES)_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Jimmy smirks, "That sounds like Yoshi alright, he is more then willing to impress you with his wealth, or whatever then himself. He is my buddy, but that is how it is," he shrugs.
> 
> "You don't need to be bought though," he replies, "you're not that kind of girl, not at all, despite being a blank slate you have a good head on your shoulders, and you have an idea of what you want. I like that. When we get inside tomorrow night, we will make sure to hit up Magog and get the low down on yah, you can trust me."



"Thank you Jimmy, I appreciate that outlook." Cassie says with a smile. "I know you don't like most of my friends, but most of them are on the team now and don't have the time to worry about my concerns. I didn't mention any of this to them or Yoshi cause it.. seems kind of trivial compared to what they are doing."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 6, 2004)

Edit: I'll repost this in a bit...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _Ok. Some goons, about what I thought. Strength. Bigger than I thought._ Mark ends his mental inventory and puts his comm to good use. "Strength is with us on the ground floor. Why don't you guys come through the floors?"
> 
> Mark makes for one of the machine gun-toting henchmen.
> 
> OOC: Run-by attack. Saving the hero points to shrug off damage.




_Mark rolls a 28, the thug rolls a 5, and he is knocked clean out._

Mark dashes through the thugs faster then they can see and ends up on the other side of the room closer to where Yoshi is standing, before the thug lands on the ground his eyes crossed and his form limp.  Four out of the seven standing thugs fire their submachine guns in bursts at Mark while the other three focus on Yoshi!  But the nimble elites easily evade the incoming bullets, in an orgy of bullet time gymnastics... the thugs move back 20 feet and take cover behind tables, their backs exposed to the stairs.

_The thugs make a variety of auto fire attacks but miss horribly, and then move to take 1/2 cover to Yoshi and Mark._

The Mistress smiles, "Oh you must be the pretty boy Mark," her voice is seductive and entrancing, "Mmm you look simply delicious..." she winks.

_The Mistress attempts to Taunt Mark, she rolls a 24, and Mark gets a 14 on his Taunt check to resist.  He suffers a -4 penalty to his attacks for next round._

She then casually glances to Yoshi and just winks, as a pulse of energy leaps from her mind , forming into an angelic figure dressed in white and red, with a terrible flaming sword, it heads straight at the spinning elite.  The creature slashes at the spinning elite with a thunderous roar.  Yoshi stops spinning, as his body flies out of control and slams into the wall, and he collapses, blood seeping from his ears, nose, and mouth...

_Mistress launched an Illusion at Yoshi, she rolled a 27 to strike.  Yoshi rolled a 5 for his damage save, and then an HP was used but a 7 was rolled.  he takes a 10 on the roll and is now Disabled._

Mistress smiles sweetly, "Oops..."

Strength flexes his clothes bulging and ripping as he charges straight at Mark, "Now you shall join your comrade!" his huge bulk coming right at the nimble elite!  His fist comes at Mark in slow motion, but he nimbly evades the punch, as Strength scowls, narrowing his eyes.

_Strength charges at Mark, and rolls a total roll of 24, he misses.  A villain Point was used as well.  He covered 50 feet in his charge._

Yoshi coughs up blood, "Ouch..." he lays against the wall, for a second before standing, stumbling to stay on his feet.  He spins his arm quickly, and then does a punching motion sending a powerful air wave straight at Mistress!  The Angel fades away, as the blast knocks the Mistress off her back 40 feet into a stack of chairs and tables!

Yoshi spits up blood, "Bitch..."

_Yoshi spends a Hero Point to do a strenuous action.  He uses Air Ram on the Mistress and rolls a 24 strike.  She gets a 16 Damage Save, and takes a Stun Hit and is stunned!_

Then **SPLASH!** Ryan and Kiyana fall through the ceiling right in the midst of the thugs, with their sub-machineguns.  Kiyana blinks, "uh oh..."

*Meanwhile upstairs...*

James move forward to try an strike, but the fog obscures his vision, and he dashes past where he hopes Black Heaven is standing but hits nothing but air!  Meanwhile Star raises her gun arm, "I can't see, my sensors are being obscured by this mist."

She fires a blast but it goes wide, of the mark and rips through a wall!  She moves towards the wall, trying to find a window...

_James rolls a 24, but Black Heaven gets a 17 on his Miss Chance and is not struck by the attack.  A Hero Point was not spent on James' behalf.  Star makes an attack but gets an 18, and misses as well._

Black Heaven speaks calmly, he seems to have moved from where he was, "Now look what you have made me do.  I will apologize in advance for any pain you will suffer in the next few moments..." The next thing that James feels is horrible electrical power surging through his body...

_James loses his Dodge bonus to Black Heaven because he can't see his opponent.  Black Heaven uses Rapid Shot on James and hits him with two Lightning Bolts. His first damage save is a 13, and his second is a 7._

*Cassie*

Jimmy nods, “Hey there is nothing trivial about your life, if anything you are probably one of the most interesting people here at the school.  I mean damn, you are from the future, right?  That in and of itself, makes you pretty damn cool.”

Jimmy finishes his meal, “Hey what do you got planned for the evening?”


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Meanwhile upstairs...*_
> 
> James move forward to try an strike, but the fog obscures his vision, and he dashes past where he hopes Black Heaven is standing but hits nothing but air!  Meanwhile Star raises her gun arm, "I can't see, my sensors are being obscured by this mist."
> 
> ...



_

OCC Yikes James will spend a Hero Point on the 7 (remember James few points of Armor _


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> _OCC Yikes James will spend a Hero Point on the 7 (remember James few points of Armor _




_James takes two Lethal Hits, and is stunned by the first attack._

James can smell his body cooking from the lightning blasts, and is flung back into the wall, stunned and dazed from Black Heaven's attack.  Black Heaven speaks, "Please submit, and you will not be killed if you continue fighting, your death will be pointless and painful."


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 7, 2004)

Ryan mentally curses as he surveys the scene that he had dropped Kiyana, the civilians, and himself into. With the help of his flying power, Ryan was able to avoid falling the entire distance, catching himself a few inches above the ground. "Sorry to drop in," he jokes, "but I just love a dramatic entrance."

Ryan renews his enhanced speed and strength, feeling the power rush into his limbs again. "I remember you and your stupid angels," Ryan spits, turning to face Mistress, as a bright purple glow surrounds his right hand. He then launches a blast at the already weakened and damaged woman.

_Ryan will use Boost, then fire an Energy Blast at Mistress at +10 (+9s)_


----------



## Agamon (Apr 7, 2004)

"J-James?" Anika says, hearing the results of the clash behind her.  "James, Star, just get out of here, this guy's not the target," she yells out, hoping James can still hear her.

Frustrated at the inky blackness surrounding her, Anika stops and begins to chant.  "Great Wodan, bring to me to my enemy!"  She draws a barely perceptable rune in the air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, and as it fades, she concentrates on the room below, imagining herself there.

OOC: EE to cast Teleportation, HP to stop from becoming exhausted [half action] and teleport downstairs.  Seeing as this is a different battle, I assume she loses her other half action, as she's not in the initiative count?


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _James takes two Lethal Hits, and is stunned by the first attack._
> 
> James can smell his body cooking from the lightning blasts, and is flung back into the wall, stunned and dazed from Black Heaven's attack.  Black Heaven speaks, "Please submit, and you will not be killed if you continue fighting, your death will be pointless and painful."




James spits up some blood "*Ow man who and the hell are you anyway? So much for toasting anyone but myself...*" James is stunned this round and already spend a Hero point so... can't do much else


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> James spits up some blood "*Ow man who and the hell are you anyway? So much for toasting anyone but myself...*" James is stunned this round and already spend a Hero point so... can't do much else




James reels from the pain, just as he feels a hand on his shoulder and then feels himself moving quickly then a shattering of glass and his vision becomes clear as he sees Star, holding him as they land on the ground outside, she cushions his fall.

She turns to James, "That could have gone worse."

*Meanwhile…*

Anika uses her power and with a shimmer of light appears downstairs, amidst the chaos of the ensuing fight and finds herself standing just ten feet to the right of the Mistress.  Just as she goes tumbling to the ground!

_*New Initiative List for Downstairs:* Yoshi 34, Black Heaven 20, Mark 19, Kiyana 19, Ryan 16, Anika 12, (7) Thugs 11, Mistress 9, James 8, Star 6, Strength 6; this is the new initiative order, once Strength finally goes we will hold to this order, it seems a little disjointed now, but it will work. Black Heaven has done his turn, James and Star are good for this round.  I will resolve in order from Mark on down, and I will resolve Anika’s second action on her turn…_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

*Kelly*

Both Tommy and Kelly find themselves on the beach covered in sand, and drenching wet, and well in various states of dress.  Tommy stands throwing on his shorts and yawns, “Kelly, wow, that was great…” he smirks, “I almost feel bad having all this fun with you, while the world thinks we are dead and stuff, although hopefully that won’t be for long, I hope…”

“So I have a question for you,” he wraps a towel around Kelly, “remember how you asked me about why we elites don’t have our own nation, and all that.  Well hypothetically if someone had the means to create and run such a nation, and they wanted to share that chance with someone they cared about, would you take it?”

He pauses, “Just hypothetically, actually…”


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 7, 2004)

Kelly blushes when Tommy compliments her and tells her how great she is, happy that she can make him feel good, but embaressed as well about where they had made love, "I can't believe we just had sex out here when anyone can just see us," she says blushing, and wiping the sand from her hair and back.  She gratefully lets Tommy wrap the towel around her, looking about nervously.

"There isn't anything to feel bad about, we're just being safe, trying to make sure no one can't hurt us, there is nothing wrong with that, besides, being with people you love can't be wrong."  she tells the other teen, hugging him tightly, wanting to feel him close, the contact holding up the towel until she lets go of him.  She wraps the towel tightly, tuckig it in to keep it up on its own.

"Well, seeing as its someone I care about, I would try to help them no matter what, but since that hypothetical someone is you, and I'd do anything for you, of course I would, you don't even have to ask, not that I am super-bright like you or anything, but I would do everything I can to help you."  she says, genuinely enthusiastic.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Jimmy nods, “Hey there is nothing trivial about your life, if anything you are probably one of the most interesting people here at the school. I mean damn, you are from the future, right? That in and of itself, makes you pretty damn cool.”
> 
> Jimmy finishes his meal, “Hey what do you got planned for the evening?”



"Besides for planning a little breaking and entering, I was thinking of either walking some around the grounds or doing some kata's in the gym." Cassie says in her quiet manner. "I.. don't seem to be around a lot of friends outside of my group. I'm getting better at it though.." smiles.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly blushes when Tommy compliments her and tells her how great she is, happy that she can make him feel good, but embarrassed as well about where they had made love, "I can't believe we just had sex out here when anyone can just see us," she says blushing, and wiping the sand from her hair and back.  She gratefully lets Tommy wrap the towel around her, looking about nervously.




“Its more fun that way,” he shrugs.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Well, seeing as its someone I care about, I would try to help them no matter what, but since that hypothetical someone is you, and I'd do anything for you, of course I would, you don't even have to ask, not that I am super-bright like you or anything, but I would do everything I can to help you."  she says, genuinely enthusiastic.




Tommy smirks, “But you have your own gift and like myself we are elites, and this world is going to become a crazy place sooner then later.  Stability will be needed especially with hidden menaces and factors outside of our… my vision.   It’s not something to be taken lightly though, but I have a plan, of course, to preserve our peers, our burgeoning culture.  It is for a lack of a better word, an experiment in elite sociology and perhaps a chance to…” he pauses and kisses Kelly on the cheek.

“Serve penance for the sins that men do in the course of achieving great things, a chance to build a modern Utopia, an Atlantis of tomorrow is more then worth the risk,” he smiles trailing off, “we could build it together, start all over from square one.”

*Cassie*

“Well Cassie, I know a little about martial arts, if you want to do some combat training, I think I can take whatever you want to dish out, you know.  Or whatever, I mean I figure if you think you don’t have many friends, we should try and make new friends, you know,” Jimmy smirks.

“We could learn from each other, I mean, whatever,” he says taking care of his dishes, “So I got a question for yah, do you think we can avoid that future?”


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 7, 2004)

Kelly blushes at Tommy's comment, _its more fun that way, really, he is right, it feels kind of natural to be outside, making love on the beach with the waves, but I think I'd die if someone actually came along and saw us, not that I'd even notice, but..._ she thinks to herself, smiling at Tommy, thinking how wonderful it is to have someone that loves her, that wants to be with her like that.

"Well, I really don't think we need to atone for stuff other people do, I mean, its hard enough being in charge of one person and not screwing up, if you went around accepting the blame for everyone, you would never get anything done."  she tells him.

"Just because we aren't doing it to make up for other stuff we have done doesn't mean its not worth doing, it is worth doing, because I think its the right thing for us to do.  Its even better if we can do it together."  she says smiling at him.

"I'll do everything I can to help, but to make a country, we kinda need somewhere to put it, and I, uh, don't think there is really a lot of room that isn't spoken for, well expect in places that are too hard to live in cause its soo cold and icey all the time like the Artic, or like Greenland or something like that.  I mean I guess I could use my powers to make them nice places and able to grow plants and stuff, but can we like even get them even if I can make them liveable?" she asks curiously, puzzled by the problem.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 7, 2004)

Anika doesn't need to scan the room long to spot Strength.  Drawing an 'x' in the air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she says, "O goddess Freyja, merge my mind and body with my foe."

OOC: Attempt a Possession +8 on Strength [half action].


----------



## Aenion (Apr 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal yawns, "I wouldn't worry too much about Aris.  She can handle herself, and she has plenty of tricks up her sleeve.  She is resourceful," he finishes.  He turns on the monitor, and flips to the news sitting up, only to catch a broadcast of an explosion in downtown Venice... and the death of two elites at the hands of Pantheon terrorists.
> 
> The two names are Tommy McKain and Kelly Mitchell, file photos of the two young elites quickly follow the mentioning of their names.




Karen stares at the monitor, her mouth slightly agape in shock,"K-Kelly?" she mumbles, "N-No ... No way, this isn't real ... this ... this can't be real. Sh-She can't be dead," she continues, slowly shaking her head as tears well up in the corners of her saphire eyes, "Why her?" she slumps against Kal, looking for comfort, staining his shirt with tears.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen stares at the monitor, her mouth slightly agape in shock,"K-Kelly?" she mumbles, "N-No ... No way, this isn't real ... this ... this can't be real. Sh-She can't be dead," she continues, slowly shaking her head as tears well up in the corners of her saphire eyes, "Why her?" she slumps against Kal, looking for comfort, staining his shirt with tears.



 Kal just comforts her not sure what else to say, and instead chooses silence.

*Kelly*

"I agree, but this isn't the time to get into all the semantics of it.  Just a thought, for you to entertain, perhaps, think on it, and perhaps see what kind of world or place you would envision for your peers... for people like us..." he replies.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Anika uses her power and with a shimmer of light appears downstairs, amidst the chaos of the ensuing fight and finds herself standing just ten feet to the right of the Mistress.  Just as she goes tumbling to the ground!




Satisfied that Strength's lady is down, Mark goes all out against Strength before darting quickly back out of reach and away from his friends.

OOC: Rapid strike and let's throw in a Heroic Surge for the move back.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> James reels from the pain, just as he feels a hand on his shoulder and then feels himself moving quickly then a shattering of glass and his vision becomes clear as he sees Star, holding him as they land on the ground outside, she cushions his fall.
> 
> She turns to James, "That could have gone worse."




James holding his side says "*Totally Star, thanks... but we have to get back in there to help our friends... we can't retreat now*" James will then take her hand and teleport them to the front entrance and look in... once he gets a good look around he will reacte  _[James is young and foolish maybe but he wont abondon his friends!!! _]


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> “Well Cassie, I know a little about martial arts, if you want to do some combat training, I think I can take whatever you want to dish out, you know. Or whatever, I mean I figure if you think you don’t have many friends, we should try and make new friends, you know,” Jimmy smirks.
> 
> “We could learn from each other, I mean, whatever,” he says taking care of his dishes, “So I got a question for yah, do you think we can avoid that future?”



Cassie nods as she picks her own up. "It would be kinda nice not to get beat up by Shou (sp?) again. He's got this uncanny knack for knowing my every move before I make them. Not that I can't handle myself, it just gets kinda annoying at times." smiles as she walks along with Jimmy to put away her plates.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie nods as she picks her own up. "It would be kinda nice not to get beat up by Shou (sp?) again. He's got this uncanny knack for knowing my every move before I make them. Not that I can't handle myself, it just gets kinda annoying at times." smiles as she walks along with Jimmy to put away her plates.



 Jimmy laughs, "Shao-Lin has an unfair advantage, he can probably see what you are going to do, before you even do it.  But that kid is a little wierd, he just shows up when he wants, and just kind of wanders around, I have never really seen him go to class, but then again, I am not sure what you could teach that guy..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Satisfied that Strength's lady is down, Mark goes all out against Strength before darting quickly back out of reach and away from his friends.
> 
> OOC: Rapid strike and let's throw in a Heroic Surge for the move back.




_Mark rolls a 16 a miss, and then  17 a hit.  But his atacks do not phase Strength in the lightest._

Strength just grins, as Mark punches him faster then most can see, and then speeds away from the monstrously strong elite.  Strength laughs, "Don't tell me that is the ebst you have?" he laughs.  But his laughing quickly stops as Kiyana focuses her power and creates restraints of water around Strength holding him in place... She then moves to take cover behind a table away from the thugs, about 20 feet to Ryan's right.

_Kiyana used her ensnare power on Strength.  He rolled a 13 and failed the save.  He is now entangled for the moment.  She then moved 25 feet to get behind half cover._


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 8, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kelly*
> 
> "I agree, but this isn't the time to get into all the semantics of it. Just a thought, for you to entertain, perhaps, think on it, and perhaps see what kind of world or place you would envision for your peers... for people like us..." he replies.



"Oh, ok, hmm, well, I would want it to be all planned out ahead of time, It should be like really organized, but beautiful too.  Like plan out ahead of time that the Academy would be in the center, and everyone would attend it, and there would be classes about training us not just to use or powers, but how best we could use them to do the most we could.  But it wouldn't just teach that, I mean it would teach everything, the Music, Art, everything.  Make it the centerpeice, absolutely high-tech, even more then the UNJE academies, but it wouldn't just be to turn people into soldiers.  It should have major concert halls, and sports arenas, but we would have to make our own sports, not that thats a problem, but elites tend to play too rough for the normal rules of sports to cope."

"And everyone would be part of making sure our country is defended, sort of like everyone being in the reserves, but with elites specialized in security and stuff like that to be a permanent security and permanent police force.  We would want some nice beuatiful parks, and really nice houses for everyone to live in. hmmmm, What else?  We need to have some way of making laws, making decisions, but it can't always just be up to the same people cause they could just turn it all into Royalty or whatever, and thats not good... maybe have all elites that can pass some sort of test or something, or like however old decide on a council of Elites to run things, but the council can be over-ruled by a vote of the citizens.  The council would have a set of advisors one for each area, like education, or security or whatever, cause just because someone is chosen to be on the council doesn't mean that they know enough."


----------



## Aenion (Apr 8, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal just comforts her not sure what else to say, and instead chooses silence.
> 
> *Kelly*
> 
> "I agree, but this isn't the time to get into all the semantics of it.  Just a thought, for you to entertain, perhaps, think on it, and perhaps see what kind of world or place you would envision for your peers... for people like us..." he replies.




After a minute or so Karen seems to calm down, "I-I'm so sorry Kal. I m-must look so foolish," she looks up again, trying to wipe the tears from eyes with her hand, "I-I really liked Kelly. She was so nice and so ... so vibrant. I can't believe she's gone. And Tommy too. Why were they in Venice? Why would Pantheon want to harm them? What did they ever do to them? They were still so young," she rests her head on Kal's chest. Her believe that their is still good in the world quite shaken and even more unsure about what they'll be doing tomorrow.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jimmy laughs, "Shao-Lin has an unfair advantage, he can probably see what you are going to do, before you even do it. But that kid is a little wierd, he just shows up when he wants, and just kind of wanders around, I have never really seen him go to class, but then again, I am not sure what you could teach that guy..."



"I don't mind..he doesn't treat me like something.. strange or weird, he's got an unusual insight that I find refreshing, and I've found it invigorating to spar with him. You really understand the idea of 'no mind' with him as your foe, action without thought is about the only way one can really get one on him." smiles as she walks along the way to the gym. "Besides, aside from a few folks like you or Ryan, I'm kinda worried that I would hurt most of the other kids, Shao-lin can hold his own with my full power so I don't have to worry about inadvertently hurting him. "


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2004)

*Back in Bangkok*

Ryan raises his hand and shoots a glowing blast at the staggered mistress, knocking her into the wall and she lands prone, unable to move.  Leaving an indentation in the wall next to Anika, she is battered and unconscious.

_Ryan rolls a 24 to strike the Mistress who is stunned.  She is hit, and rolls a damage save of 12 total, she is now unconscious and has two stun hits to add to her injuries._

Anika focuses her power on Strength, but his will is as strong as his monstrous strength and he does not bend to the will of Anika’s attack not in the slightest!  In fact he grins, looking at the young elite with clenched fists…

_Strength rolls a 22 versus the DC of 18 for the Possession attack.  He is not possessed._

The seven remaining thugs seeing that they are horribly outmatched take cover behind the tables taking shots at Anika, Kiyana, and Ryan, but none are fruitful in their actions, they are obviously frightened beyond their wits and just trying to not get killed in the process.

_The seven thugs make horrible rolls, and just look horribly inefficient._

The Mistress is down, but Strength is still up, he shatters the watery bonds holding him back and charges Anika, after her attempt at trying to possess him with her elite sorcery!  He charges sixty feet towards her and unleashes a powerful punch towards the elite!  Anika is slammed through the wall out into the street, knocked back 35 feet and lands in a heap on the pavement, passer byes and the growing crowd gasp at the wounded elite.

_Strength charges and gains a +2 to his roll; he rolls a 26 total strike.  Anika makes a total Damage Save of 17 and is wounded, she takes 1 Lethal hit and is stunned by the blow!_

Yoshi stumbles behind cover, trying to stay conscious, as Black Heaven descends the stairway floating down into the room, and immediately using his power to create a black misty fog, that obscures vision, blocking Ryan, Yoshi, and Mark’s view of Strength and Black Heaven.  The thugs are still visible, as is Kiyana, but Anika, the main entrance and Strength is not.

_Yoshi made a move action and took cover, one-half cover, while Black Heaven made a move action then created an obscure effect to hamper the heroes.  It is now *Mark’s* turn._

*Kelly*

Tommy listens,  “Interesting,” is all he says as he pauses to take her words in, “I did not think you were that civic-minded.”

“I don’t want to get ahead of myself though, if such a thing were planned or even envisioned it would be a massive undertaking, but something easily accomplished by elites especially with proper guidance, and incentives,” he paused, “but there are many that are not ready for something so different, many revel in their ties to humanity and prefer the lives they have now.  But I digress, it would be an interesting experiment,” he finishes.

“Lets get something to eat, and I will give you a tour of the Hive proper, and maybe of a few choice projects that I have been tinkering with,” he says with a sly smile.

*Karen*

“I am sorry, I know it must be hard for you, that was the hardest lesson for me to learn myself, dealing with the death of a loved one.  I lost my brother to a drunk driver when I was young,” he holds Karen close, “Look why don’t we head back to your room, and just relax, I know its hard, but we still have something important to do tomorrow,” he says.

*Cassie*

“Yeah, yeah I know we got off on the wrong foot, its my nature I just don’t get along well with people, never really have, they tend to annoy me.  I guess I am just an angry person, but I am trying to change that, hard to do, being around all these dorks, but I am trying.  And you are right, not too many elites can handle you, but I know I can take you,” he smirks, placing an arm around her, “why don’t workout some, blow off some steam before tomorrow night.”


----------



## Samnell (Apr 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi stumbles behind cover, trying to stay conscious, as Black Heaven descends the stairway floating down into the room, and immediately using his power to create a black misty fog, that obscures vision, blocking Ryan, Yoshi, and Mark’s view of Strength and Black Heaven.  The thugs are still visible, as is Kiyana, but Anika, the main entrance and Strength is not.




_This just keeps getting better._ Mark charges into the fog, aiming for where he last saw Black Heaven and hopes to ram the new elite.

OOC: Like that's going to work.  Hero Point to reroll a miss if Mark needs it, or against the obscure if he gets a save.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 12, 2004)

Kelly blushes at having said so much with barely drawing in a breath.  "I'm not really civic mided or anything, there's just so much stupid stuff in the way countries are run, that you need to make sure you don't copy that stupidity and make the same mistakes." she says, slightly defensively, though she isn't quite sure why since Tommy hadn't critiscized any of it, and was being pretty cool.

When he asks her to join him for a tour, she nods, and finishes slipping into her bikini bottoms and shorts, and after a moment she ties her top as well, and holds out her hand for him to take.  "So what exactly are we going to go see?" she asks curiously, blowing the sand from her back and hair with theh wind, making sure not to spray Tommy with it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly blushes at having said so much with barely drawing in a breath.  "I'm not really civic mided or anything, there's just so much stupid stuff in the way countries are run, that you need to make sure you don't copy that stupidity and make the same mistakes." she says, slightly defensively, though she isn't quite sure why since Tommy hadn't critiscized any of it, and was being pretty cool.




"But its that same stupidity that the masses cling to," Tommy smirks, with a laugh.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> When he asks her to join him for a tour, she nods, and finishes slipping into her bikini bottoms and shorts, and after a moment she ties her top as well, and holds out her hand for him to take.  "So what exactly are we going to go see?" she asks curiously, blowing the sand from her back and hair with theh wind, making sure not to spray Tommy with it.




"These are projects I have been working on, most of them have applications in the real world, especially for elites and some have varying levels of importance to our peers, and the why we are the way we are, and what it is that we will become... though I don't have any answers on the latter, I do have answers to the former..." he turns to her, "I mean I can explain to you on some level just how elites get their powers though the why of it, is not wholly understood by anyone, outside of maybe some of the brightest minds in the UNJE and top government think tanks... course my specialty is not the elite genome..." he finishes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _This just keeps getting better._ Mark charges into the fog, aiming for where he last saw Black Heaven and hopes to ram the new elite.
> 
> OOC: Like that's going to work.  Hero Point to reroll a miss if Mark needs it, or against the obscure if he gets a save.



_To save you the trouble, the Miss Chance roll was a 17, Mark will miss no matter what unless he has Blind Fight, so he misses, and no Hero Point was used._

Mark dashes into the black mist and tries to strike at Black Heaven but is frustrated by striking nothing but air, he can't even see his own fist, when he swings at the assailant!  Meanwhile Kiyana focuses her power and slams the huddling thugs with a powerful Water Blast that knocks them all flat on their backs!

_Kiyana used Extra Effor to add area to her attack and then struck one of the guards with a 19.  They fail their saves, and are knocked flat.  *New Initiative List for Downstairs:* Yoshi 34, Black Heaven 20, Mark 19, Kiyana 19, Ryan 16, Anika 12, (7) Thugs 11, Mistress 9, James 8, Star 6, Strength 6_


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "These are projects I have been working on, most of them have applications in the real world, especially for elites and some have varying levels of importance to our peers, and the why we are the way we are, and what it is that we will become... though I don't have any answers on the latter, I do have answers to the former..." he turns to her, "I mean I can explain to you on some level just how elites get their powers though the why of it, is not wholly understood by anyone, outside of maybe some of the brightest minds in the UNJE and top government think tanks... course my specialty is not the elite genome..." he finishes.



Kelly takes Tommy's hand and she lets him guide her around as he wants to on the tour, or even just staying on the beach.  "So wow me," she tells him, smiling, "Not that thats ever hard for you to do to me."

"I..you said you know about why elites have powers, tell me, I'm kinda curious about why I ended up with weather powers when My dad is super-intelligent, and my mom has luck powers.  Shouldn't my powers be like theirs or something?  I mean we are all related.  Maybe its because I was already born before the Meteor, if I was  born after it maybe then we would have had the same, right?" she asks curiously.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I..you said you know about why elites have powers, tell me, I'm kinda curious about why I ended up with weather powers when My dad is super-intelligent, and my mom has luck powers.  Shouldn't my powers be like theirs or something?  I mean we are all related.  Maybe its because I was already born before the Meteor, if I was  born after it maybe then we would have had the same, right?" she asks curiously.




Tommy replies, "Actually the genetics of your family plays little role in actually determining what powers you have, though they play a huge factor in your chance of, inheriting the necessary traits for an elite.  The elite genome is largely understood, but what is understood about the phenomenon is that elites as a whole are genetic mutations on the normal human genetic pattern.  Typically most deviations from the norm are deformities that usually cripple the individual for life, not the case with elites, their enhancements seem to grow and change with time becoming more powerful in scope, and many times much more varied.  The number of elites is on the rise, because as many scientists have concluded, it is like a virus, traveling from host to host infecting them, either turning them into elites or laying dormant waiting for a trigger to be released.  In either case the individual can pass the trait via sexual contact childbirth, or any number of methods of a normal contagion.”

He steps onto the tram, and helps Kelly inside, “The virus as it were is fluid and in flux, it can change and adapt to the environment, and seeks out uninfected hosts, before moving on.  This virus only works with the human genome, as far as scientists can tell.  It is not known at this time, what the virus’ long term effects may be if any,” he shrugs.  ”Course much of that is truth, many of it, is only bits and pieces of secure data, and conjecture.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 12, 2004)

Ryan smirked as his energy blast knocked Mistress into the wall. "How about YOU surrender?" he taunts triumphantly. _Bitch._

Then, the situation went from bad to worse as some new Elite reject showed up and started a smokescreen, just as Anika was hammered by Strength through one of the walls. _I hope to God that she's okay. Still, it would seem that I have other people to worry about._

Kiyana's attack gave Ryan the opportunity he needed. Without those thugs shooting bullets everywhere, and a thick wall of smoke between the rest of the battle, he could finally see if the poor dancer was okay. Kneeling, he drops his force field surrouding him and touches the woman, willing her wounds to close. 

Before even realizing whether or not he was successful, Ryan kicks away, into the air towards Yoshi, flying. He grabs him by the shoulder and repeats the same process of healing. "Come on, you sissy."

_Ryan will use Healing +9 on the prone woman, then take a move action towards Yoshi, then using Healing +9 on him as well using Heroic Surge._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan smirked as his energy blast knocked Mistress into the wall. "How about YOU surrender?" he taunts triumphantly. _Bitch._
> 
> Then, the situation went from bad to worse as some new Elite reject showed up and started a smokescreen, just as Anika was hammered by Strength through one of the walls. _I hope to God that she's okay. Still, it would seem that I have other people to worry about._
> 
> Kiyana's attack gave Ryan the opportunity he needed. Without those thugs shooting bullets everywhere, and a thick wall of smoke between the rest of the battle, he could finally see if the poor dancer was okay. Kneeling, he drops his force field surrouding him and touches the woman, willing her wounds to close.




_The woman was Dying, but Ryan's use of power has narrowly averted death!_

The woman coughs, as her eyes open, and she looks around surprised not moving, just as Ryan moves away to aid Yoshi! 



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Before even realizing whether or not he was successful, Ryan kicks away, into the air towards Yoshi, flying. He grabs him by the shoulder and repeats the same process of healing. "Come on, you sissy."
> 
> _Ryan will use Healing +9 on the prone woman, then take a move action towards Yoshi, then using Healing +9 on him as well using Heroic Surge._




_Ryan is able to heal the one lethal injury that Yoshi had and he is no longer Disabled._

"Sissy!  Dude I totally set you up for the kill on the Mistress, now lets get our asses over to Anika, right, quick, fast and in a hurry, before Strength puts her in a body bag," Yoshi says as his strength and vigor return to him.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 13, 2004)

Kelly stops walking, shocked at the revelation.  "Your saying being an Elite is like getting AIDs, or somtheing, well except for it being good I mean.  That makes no sense, if just anyone can become an Elite that easily, then why are people trying to register us, I mean eventually everyone will be an elite if its so easy to pass it on, well I guess thay could try to stop it by keeping us seperate, but why would they want to?  If everyone was an Elite, there wouldn't be anyone that hates other people because they aren't Elites, and there wouldn't bea pantheon making war on people who are trying to supress Elites.  I guess I just don't get it, but this is like a real big deal, even if I can't understsand all of it, huh?" she asks, sounding rather subdued and uneasy.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 13, 2004)

OOC: Another spent HP to unstun.  Uh oh, FF is down...this is gonna hurt.

Anika pushes herself unsteadily to her feet, her blue protective aura having faded away.  Her left shoulder throbs and she realizes that he arm is hanging somewhat awkwardly at her side.  Noticing the people around her, she shouts out, "Go!  Run away, this man is dangerous!" hoping they can understand the fear in her voice, if not the words.

She watches Strength advancing on her for what seems like an eternity to her.  _"His mind is so strong.  But it's the only way, I have to try..."_  She pushes the pain of her shoulder away, focusing her mind once more on an attempt to take control of Strength.  "Freyja, please heed my call!" she exclaims, reciting her spell of possession once again.

OOC: Stand up [half action] and Possession +8 again [half action]..


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 13, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> OOC: Another spent HP to unstun.  Uh oh, FF is down...this is gonna hurt.
> 
> Anika pushes herself unsteadily to her feet, her blue protective aura having faded away.  Her left shoulder throbs and she realizes that he arm is hanging somewhat awkwardly at her side.  Noticing the people around her, she shouts out, "Go!  Run away, this man is dangerous!" hoping they can understand the fear in her voice, if not the words.
> 
> ...




Anika focuses her power but to no avail, the powerful elite just shrugged off the attack, his force of will was like the mountain, unassailable and unstoppable.  Perhaps with time it could erode, but it was not the kind of time that Anika had at the moment.

_ rolls a 24 on his save, he is still unaffected._

The Mistress does not stir though, thankfully.

_It is now *James* turn…_

*Kelly*

Tommy listens to Kelly, “Its more complicated then that, but I really cannot explain, without more data for why the virus works the way it does, where it came from, most believe it was extraterrestrial in origin, brought with the comet, and some even comment that it may have been created with a purpose in mind, of course that is only conjecture, what I do know is that many authorities are afraid of the implications.  This is not a simple issue of baseline hating elite and vice versa this is a decision of mass evolution in very a short time, a total redefinition of the world… it would be in many ways the end of the world as we know it, and the start of a totally different age…” he finishes.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 13, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> “Yeah, yeah I know we got off on the wrong foot, its my nature I just don’t get along well with people, never really have, they tend to annoy me. I guess I am just an angry person, but I am trying to change that, hard to do, being around all these dorks, but I am trying. And you are right, not too many elites can handle you, but I know I can take you,” he smirks, placing an arm around her, “why don’t workout some, blow off some steam before tomorrow night.”



"Sure." Cassie says with a bit of a shy smile. "Why not? Sounds like it could be quite challenging. And I do like this sort of conversation better than the other's we've had in the past Jimmy."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 13, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Sure." Cassie says with a bit of a shy smile. "Why not? Sounds like it could be quite challenging. And I do like this sort of conversation better than the other's we've had in the past Jimmy."



 Jimmy smirks, as the two of them get a fierce workout going in the gym, lifting weights, running, sparring, and just well getting alot of aggresion out, Jimmy really enjoys physical training and has alot of experience with it, and helps Cassie, and takes notes from her, if there is anything he feels passionate about, it must at least be this...


----------



## Aenion (Apr 13, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> “I am sorry, I know it must be hard for you, that was the hardest lesson for me to learn myself, dealing with the death of a loved one.  I lost my brother to a drunk driver when I was young,” he holds Karen close, “Look why don’t we head back to your room, and just relax, I know its hard, but we still have something important to do tomorrow,” he says.




Karen looks up at Kal, "I-I didn't know," she puts her head down again, holding Kal tight, _I'm so lucky with this guy. Poor Kelly, I'm gonna miss her,_ she sniffs and rubs her eyes again, "Y-yes I'd like that," she gets up slowly.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 13, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Anika focuses her power but to no avail, the powerful elite just shrugged off the attack, his force of will was like the mountain, unassailable and unstoppable.  Perhaps with time it could erode, but it was not the kind of time that Anika had at the moment.
> 
> _ rolls a 24 on his save, he is still unaffected._
> 
> ...





_can James see Strength? if so..._ 

James thinks _oh man is this going to hurt_ and will teleport up behind Strength and try and stun him by rapidly teleporting him around in circles (and away from Anika if possible) 

_Using Disorient (I'm not 100% sure how it work... the rulebook says by "grabbing an opponent (making a normal melee attack)", target must make a Fort save vs. DC 18; so I am HOPING that I don't have to grapple Strength as I would just lose _

_if James can't see Strength, I assume I can see Anika as she came though the wall to the outside_

James will teleport in front of Anika, start blinking around rapidly and say to Strength "*You know what they say steroids does to a man's 'package' dude... plus your hands and feet are so small... do the girls like you? How about the boys? Or do you spend your night alone. Bet you do, crying yourself to sleep, cause you got such a small…*" 

_Use Blink to add +8 to DEF, focusing my dodge on Strength (total DEF 31 vs. Strength, 29 everyone else) and try and taunt +0 against Strength to get -4 to his next attack roll_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 13, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jimmy smirks, as the two of them get a fierce workout going in the gym, lifting weights, running, sparring, and just well getting alot of aggresion out, Jimmy really enjoys physical training and has alot of experience with it, and helps Cassie, and takes notes from her, if there is anything he feels passionate about, it must at least be this...



Cassie smiles a bit more unreservedly as she pushes herself to match (as best she can) in all Jimmy's efforts, the young blonde clearly having no shyness in pushing her own limits or competing in physical excercise.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> _if James can't see Strength, I assume I can see Anika as she came though the wall to the outside_
> 
> James will teleport in front of Anika, start blinking around rapidly and say to Strength "*You know what they say steroids does to a man's 'package' dude... plus your hands and feet are so small... do the girls like you? How about the boys? Or do you spend your night alone. Bet you do, crying yourself to sleep, cause you got such a small…*"
> 
> _Use Blink to add +8 to DEF, focusing my dodge on Strength (total DEF 31 vs. Strength, 29 everyone else) and try and taunt +0 against Strength to get -4 to his next attack roll_




_James' Taunt is an 15, and Strength rolls a 12, he is taunted, and suffers a -4 to his attack rolls._

Strength narrows his eyes at James' taunting, "Very funny little boy, you won't be laughing when I crush every bone in your little body," but it is obvious that the young elite was successful in getting under Strength's skin.  Star levels her rifle arm, and fires two quick pulse blasts to try and stun the towering brick of an elite!

_Star uses Extra Effort to add a stun effect to her Gun-Arm.  Star rolls a 15 and a 17 to strike.  She hits on the second blast.  But Strength rolls a 15 and is stunned by the blast._

The first blast goes wide, but the second nails Strength square on in the back, shorting out his mind for a moment, he stumbles unable to shake off the effects of the blast...

_Corrected, Strength is stunned._

*Back at the Institute*

Another evening passes for both Cassie and Karen, and the two have a busy day of classes, despite all the events in the world, the school must continue to operate.  Jun Min though does make time to take Cassie over to the Magog Inc. office, which is located inside the VSC Tower in down town Mudaba Adin.  Meanwhile Karen is slaving away at class, and is on break after a particularly brutal pop quiz by Professor Simmons.


----------



## Aenion (Apr 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back at the Institute*
> 
> Another evening passes for both Cassie and Karen, and the two have a busy day of classes, despite all the events in the world, the school must continue to operate.  Jun Min though does make time to take Cassie over to the Magog Inc. office, which is located inside the VSC Tower in down town Mudaba Adin.  Meanwhile Karen is slaving away at class, and is on break after a particularly brutal pop quiz by Professor Simmons.




Karen had asked Kal to stay with her for the night and spent the night lying in his arms, watching him sleep. She enjoyed just having someone close to her. By morning she was feeling less down and greeted Kal with a smile when he opened his eyes.

Normally she would have enjoyed going to classes but not today, she had been neglecting her schoolwork over the weekend, well she had only spent 2 hours or so studying, which was very little for her and Professor Simmons' pop quiz made her regret it, this would be the first time in years she wouldn't get an A.

During the break she keeps mostly to herself, obviously not being her bright and happy self.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen had asked Kal to stay with her for the night and spent the night lying in his arms, watching him sleep. She enjoyed just having someone close to her. By morning she was feeling less down and greeted Kal with a smile when he opened his eyes.




Kal is a little sheepish in the morning, surprised he stayed the whole night, but is glad to see Karen in the morning.



			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> Normally she would have enjoyed going to classes but not today, she had been neglecting her schoolwork over the weekend, well she had only spent 2 hours or so studying, which was very little for her and Professor Simmons' pop quiz made her regret it, this would be the first time in years she wouldn't get an A.
> 
> During the break she keeps mostly to herself, obviously not being her bright and happy self.




Professor Simmons sighs as he approaches Karen, "Karen I am surprised at your performance in today's pop quiz, you did rather poorly considering your normally outstanding work.  I had heard you had been spending time with Miss Prophet, you might want to becareful.  She can be trouble, always stirring things up.  But I know that this is an _isolated_ incident, and it won't happen again right?"

*Cassie*

Cassie and Jun Min arrive at the VSC Tower which resembles more of a manmade mountain of concrete, steel, and glass then just a tower.  It towers over the other high rises, and is both magnificent and brooding in its dominance of the Mudaba Adin skyline.

Jun Min leads Cassie inside, into a large open reception area, they don't wait long before they are escorted into the Magog Inc. wing, and then brought into a waiting room, with a an ancient Mesopotamia theme, in the statues, artwork, and style.

Jun Min takes a seat and speaks to Cassie, "Nervous?"


----------



## Aenion (Apr 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal is a little sheepish in the morning, surprised he stayed the whole night, but is glad to see Karen in the morning.
> 
> Professor Simmons sighs as he approaches Karen, "Karen I am surprised at your performance in today's pop quiz, you did rather poorly considering your normally outstanding work.  I had heard you had been spending time with Miss Prophet, you might want to becareful.  She can be trouble, always stirring things up.  But I know that this is an _isolated_ incident, and it won't happen again right?"




Karen shakes her head, "N-No Mr. Simmons, it won't happen again. Cassie wasn't the problem. I'm just not feeling very well, Kelly died and ... and I considered her a friend," she says, looking down at the floor _and then there are our plans for tonight, I might not even be in class tomorrow._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 14, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen shakes her head, "N-No Mr. Simmons, it won't happen again. Cassie wasn't the problem. I'm just not feeling very well, Kelly died and ... and I considered her a friend," she says, looking down at the floor _and then there are our plans for tonight, I might not even be in class tomorrow._



 "Good Karen, I just don't want you to go down a bad path you are a good student, you listen and your bright.  You don't cause trouble like those other students," Professor Simmon scowls, "I apologize for your friend, Miss Mitchell's death you will be happy to know that the Institute will have a service this evening at six, for her and Tommy McKain."


----------



## Aenion (Apr 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Good Karen, I just don't want you to go down a bad path you are a good student, you listen and your bright.  You don't cause trouble like those other students," Professor Simmon scowls, "I apologize for your friend, Miss Mitchell's death you will be happy to know that the Institute will have a service this evening at six, for her and Tommy McKain."




She manages a weak smile at the compliment and the comment about the other students,"Th-thank you Mr. Simmons, I-I just try to do my best, now that I don't sleep anymore I have more time, yesterday has been..." she trails off.

She looks up again, "I'll do my best to be there, thank you."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> .
> 
> *Cassie*
> 
> ...



"Yes, quite a bit in fact." she says quietly as she glances around, trying to get another 'hit' on her recognition of things.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 15, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> She manages a weak smile at the compliment and the comment about the other students,"Th-thank you Mr. Simmons, I-I just try to do my best, now that I don't sleep anymore I have more time, yesterday has been..." she trails off.
> 
> She looks up again, "I'll do my best to be there, thank you."




“Good Karen,” Professor Simmons says matter of factly before pressing on correcting students as need be as he walks down the hallway.

Claire approaches after Professor Simmons leaves, “So,” she says softly, “is everything alright?”

*Cassie*

“Well I would be to, in your shoes,” Jun Min replies.

The receptionist opens the door, and invites you inside into a large spacious office, decorated in the same Mesopotamian theme.  The walls are covered in Sanskrit and a large stone desk dominates the center of the room.  At the desk is a thin light skinned male.  He has thin glasses and a stylish white lab coat on.

The man gives Cassie a quizzical look, “Good morning, I am Dr. Whitman, I understand you are interested in learning more about Magog Inc.  Miss Kim, being a representative of the UNJE, I would like to be the first to say welcome, and I hope that I can provide you with everything you would like to know.”

Jun Min smiled, “Thank you, but we actually came here for, her,” she gestures to Cassie.  “This is Cassandra Prophet, and she has some questions for you,” Jun Min finishes.

*Rumble in Bangkok!*

Yoshi scowls, “I can’t see through that damn black fog, Ryan I am going to try and get to Strength and keep him occupied!”  Yoshi dashes forward through the mist, and disappears, Ryan can no longer see him.

_Yoshi uses a double and moves ninety feet, his second moved halved by passing through the obscuring mist.  He emerges on the other side and now stands in the doorway next to Star._

Two black lightning bolts lance out of the mist right at Ryan exploding into area wide black electrical storms of writhing fields.  One strikes heads on and the second misses Ryan but still explodes all around him!

_Black Heaven rolls an 11, Villain Point used and he gets a 21.  His second strike is a 10.  Ryan rolls a 24 for his Reflex Save, on the second strike.  Kiyana rolls a 22 and a second 22 for her Reflex saves.  She is unharmed by the blast. Ryan’s gets a Damage Save of 19 for the straight on shot, and a 22 for the second blast._


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 15, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kelly*
> 
> Tommy listens to Kelly, “Its more complicated then that, but I really cannot explain, without more data for why the virus works the way it does, where it came from, most believe it was extraterrestrial in origin, brought with the comet, and some even comment that it may have been created with a purpose in mind, of course that is only conjecture, what I do know is that many authorities are afraid of the implications. This is not a simple issue of baseline hating elite and vice versa this is a decision of mass evolution in very a short time, a total redefinition of the world… it would be in many ways the end of the world as we know it, and the start of a totally different age…” he finishes.



"Uh..huh? I don't really understand it, if everyone is still going to be Elites, why would it be evolution if its a disease? Its kinda like in Alice in Wonderland with the Red Queen, no matter how fast we run, we are all still in the same spot with everyone being Elites instead of Baselines."  she trails of looking puzzled, not sure of the point she was trying to make, other then to not sound so boring to Tommy.

"I do have a question, people who are publicly known as Elites, registering them doesn't really do anything, and its the same thing for most people, I mean, they'll just do it cause they have to, but the people they wuld want to register are the people they'll never get because they're criminals, so they couldn't care less about breaking the law.  SO all they are really doing it to are people who aren't the problem, so why would they do that?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 15, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> “Well I would be to, in your shoes,” Jun Min replies.
> 
> ...



Cassie nods to the doctor with a shy smile and starts. "I have no past, and very few ideas of my origins, but there is some hint that my abilities and physical development might be of engineered origin. As your group are the only ones that have any real grasp of the technology at hand needed for such things," holds up a hand to forestall any comments. "even though you cannot do such things at this time, I thought it would be helpful to ask you or your company about that. That and I.. get a feeling of deja vu when I started researching your company. I am curious exactly how much effort or work it would take to take your technology to the level required that my.. sources hint were used to create my abilities."


----------



## Aenion (Apr 15, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Good Karen,” Professor Simmons says matter of factly before pressing on correcting students as need be as he walks down the hallway.
> 
> Claire approaches after Professor Simmons leaves, “So,” she says softly, “is everything alright?”




"Could be better," Karen answers quietly, "But I'll be alright I guess. Kal has been great," she smiles weakly, "I-I just can't believe it happened. Why would Pantheon want ... want to kill Tommy and Kelly? They were just kids."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 15, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Could be better," Karen answers quietly, "But I'll be alright I guess. Kal has been great," she smiles weakly, "I-I just can't believe it happened. Why would Pantheon want ... want to kill Tommy and Kelly? They were just kids."




“I don’t know Karen, but they are Pantheon, why do they need a reason to do anything?  They are terrorists, murderers, and worse, they destroyed Mexico City, they killed off those UN officials, and now they just killed two of our friends.  I hate them, and I hope Justice Elite, or Legacy or both kicks their ass!” Claire replies adamantly.

*Cassie*

Dr. Whitman listens, “Interesting, who are your sources?  I am curious you make many assumptions about how our business is run, though I think you may be in error in some points.  I am not quite sure what your abilities are, but seeing as you are with Miss Kim, I presume you are an elite.  The elite genome structure, let alone the varied genetics knowledge involved are beyond anything we could muster in the next ten years.  There are few if any commonalities, Miss Prophet.”

“Now on the future I can’t say for sure, our technology and research is advancing quite quickly, and although I stated ten years it could be much shorter or much, much longer,” he says leaning back in his chair, “there is no way to tell.  Our observation of elite genetics is that it seems to be dependent on the individual on the extent and severity of the changes, let along trying to reproduce that. But perhaps if one could synthesize the source of elite powers then we could make some headway.”

“But I am intrigued, by your questions,” he says with a look that belies a growing intellectual curiosity.

*Kelly*

“Control,” Tommy replies flatly.

“As I told you before there are two types of people in this world, those that wish to be the master and those that wish to be servant.   Sometimes that choice is a conscience decision, others time forced, and then there are times when one has no choice in the matter.  Control is a very viable part of the formula of subservience and domination.  The UNJE controls one of the precious resources on the globe, elites.  Those that go against the grain are crushed under the flag of antiterrorism or dissidents.  While those that prosper recognize the superiority of the UNJE,” Tommy smiles as the tram slides down towards the Hive.

“The idea is simple and ruthlessly effective.  The good of the many is kept in sight, and the worthless few are crushed with little consequence.  The world is kept under control, elites fit nicely into the social stratum designed for them, and their numbers are kept down via programs in place to make them reliant upon the UNJE for survival and purpose.  But now I am getting ahead of myself,” Tommy smiles.


----------



## Aenion (Apr 15, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I don’t know Karen, but they are Pantheon, why do they need a reason to do anything?  They are terrorists, murderers, and worse, they destroyed Mexico City, they killed off those UN officials, and now they just killed two of our friends.  I hate them, and I hope Justice Elite, or Legacy or both kicks their ass!” Claire replies adamantly.




Karen is shocked at Claire's fervor and slowly shakes her head, she carefully replies, "When I was flying to Mudaba Adin, I was on the aerodyne with Bishop. I didn't know who he was, but we talked about, ... well about our situation, Elites and baselines I mean. He was very nice and didn't sound like a maniacal killer who had just killed millions of people. What he told me about Pantheon doesn't sound like a group that'd kill kids. I ... I just don't know anymore," she shakes her head again, "I still want to be on Legacy but ..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 15, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Dr. Whitman listens, “Interesting, who are your sources? I am curious you make many assumptions about how our business is run, though I think you may be in error in some points. I am not quite sure what your abilities are, but seeing as you are with Miss Kim, I presume you are an elite. The elite genome structure, let alone the varied genetics knowledge involved are beyond anything we could muster in the next ten years. There are few if any commonalities, Miss Prophet.”
> 
> ...



"Well it is a number of things really. We had an encounter.. with an.." tries to put what she thinks of Chaos into perspective. "well the best thing I think that you could define it/him as.. well an entity. There was some hint that I'm some sort of artificially constructed human, designed as some sort of hunter/killer soldier." sighs. "I know it sounds far fetched, and I still don't know what the school has found out about me, but some of the other evidence we saw from that time was that there were.. well.. legions of human constructs like me. And well.. your company's avatar online bears an uncanny simularity to me and you must admit, the stepping stones of what would be required to do what the entity said would be among your own work in gene repair."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 18, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen is shocked at Claire's fervor and slowly shakes her head, she carefully replies, "When I was flying to Mudaba Adin, I was on the aerodyne with Bishop. I didn't know who he was, but we talked about, ... well about our situation, Elites and baselines I mean. He was very nice and didn't sound like a maniacal killer who had just killed millions of people. What he told me about Pantheon doesn't sound like a group that'd kill kids. I ... I just don't know anymore," she shakes her head again, "I still want to be on Legacy but ..."




“You talked to a known terrorist?” Claire replies, “that is way scary, and he didn’t try and kill you or anything?  I mean doesn’t Pantheon just kill people, isn’t that what they are all about?”

*Cassie*

Dr. Whitman listen somewhat intrigued at what she has to say, “So you think that in time, people will have the capability to produce these hunter/killer elites and you believe that this company will pave the ay for that sort of industry?”

He pauses for a moment, “As for the avatar, I designed it after my late daughter, Samantha,” he says wistfully, “she died last year in a drunk driving accident.”

*Bangkok*

_Ryan takes a single Lethal hit, and is Stunned.  It is now *Mark’s* turn…_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 18, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Dr. Whitman listen somewhat intrigued at what she has to say, “So you think that in time, people will have the capability to produce these hunter/killer elites and you believe that this company will pave the ay for that sort of industry?”
> 
> He pauses for a moment, “As for the avatar, I designed it after my late daughter, Samantha,” he says wistfully, “she died last year in a drunk driving accident.”



"I apologize about bringing up bad memories, I thought if this story was true, that perhaps you'd be the one who could find tell-tales of the sort of methods you use. Prove once and for all if my source is telling the truth or not."


----------



## Aenion (Apr 19, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “You talked to a known terrorist?” Claire replies, “that is way scary, and he didn’t try and kill you or anything?  I mean doesn’t Pantheon just kill people, isn’t that what they are all about?”




"He was nice actually. We talked about religion and about Elite registration. When we arrived he even wished me luck to get on Legacy," Karen gives a weak smile, "His ideas didn't sound as bad as you might think. He just sounded a bit too ... fanatical," she shrugs, "When I found out who he was I told Mr. Kincaid and I think he informed Justice Elite."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "He was nice actually. We talked about religion and about Elite registration. When we arrived he even wished me luck to get on Legacy," Karen gives a weak smile, "His ideas didn't sound as bad as you might think. He just sounded a bit too ... fanatical," she shrugs, "When I found out who he was I told Mr. Kincaid and I think he informed Justice Elite."



 Claire listens, “But I mean, you actually talked to him, I mean what is he like tell me, this is so cool, I mean what is the real Bishop like, I mean he is kind of cute if he wasn’t so evil, I would take him home with me,” she grinned.

Karen notices Aris walk by and she smiles to the two girls but keeps going carrying some books.  She is the normal school uniform, pleated skirt with a white shirt and white socks.

*Cassie*

Dr. Whitman pauses, “I am curious as to your source they seem to know a great deal, or think to know a great deal about my research and work.  Perhaps you would like a tour of the facilities and we can talk in private, Miss Kim would that be alright with you?”

Jun Min glances to Cassie, “I am fine if Cassie is alright with it.”


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 19, 2004)

Kelly frowns at Tommy's revelation, not having truly comprehended the deviousness of the Elite Registration Act until it was explained to her, she just wasn't looking for things so backhandedly devious now that it was just her in her head, without Neuro's cynscism to make her look for darker truths, she was rather naive.

"Well, we will just have to give Elites a place to go instead, I mean, that has to be why so many are going to America, to avoid it, cause the UN just can't pass laws for non-member countries.  If we get started on making a nice place for us Elites to live, it wont be a problem, well, unless the UN does not consider what we make a country, but I'm sure with enough convincing they would leave us alone, we just need to think up a spot to build our new home at, well, and to do all the planning for it too, I guess."  she tells him brightly, not even beginning to comprehend the inherent difficulties and expenses of just building a new country from scratch, her belief that Elites working together could pretty much do anything held rather firmly in mind.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Well, we will just have to give Elites a place to go instead, I mean, that has to be why so many are going to America, to avoid it, cause the UN just can't pass laws for non-member countries.  If we get started on making a nice place for us Elites to live, it wont be a problem, well, unless the UN does not consider what we make a country, but I'm sure with enough convincing they would leave us alone, we just need to think up a spot to build our new home at, well, and to do all the planning for it too, I guess."  she tells him brightly...




“It just is not that simple, standing up a country over night is no mean feat for any being, elite or baseline.  It takes time, effort, and hardship.  I would like to say I am that altruistic, but I am not naïve, either.  I would love to see something like that but we need a catalyst, something to spark the fire of desire in the hearts of elites everywhere.  Something to unite us, against the outside world, then we can truly begin to exercise our destiny not as gods, not as minions of a hypocritical government…” Tommy smiles as the tram comes to a stop.

The door opens and he walks out, “Everything is almost in place, there are only a few variables, like Ryan, his connection to Cardinal… how to best deploy No Return… and make sure that my enemies in Pantheon are totally eliminated, once and for all.  So many variables affecting my perfect equation,” he says aloud as Kelly is not even there, he focuses back on Kelly, “but those are variables for me to worry about.  If the world is to be changed for the better, well there will be have to be a Night of Long Knives… a time of suffering,” he sighs, “which we are about to crash into, I only hope I am prepared.”


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 19, 2004)

Kelly frowns vexedly, "But I thought the whole registration thing was a catalyst,I mean, we are being forced to register ourselves like the jewish people did back before World War II, aren't people upset enough about that?  I mean, if they saw someone taking the first steps, I know that people would want to come join us if we started, I mean, being hunted down and thrown in prison because you want some privacy is very wrong." she replies, stepping out of the tram with him.

"What does all of this have to do with Ryan and Cardinal though? He's a pretty big jerk, I know some people are just unhappy people, but it just seemed like whatever I did, he always hated me for it." she says sadly, then she looks confused, "What does he even have to do with Cardinal at all though even if he is mean, he isn't a pantheon person, he really hates Pantheon."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 19, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Dr. Whitman pauses, “I am curious as to your source they seem to know a great deal, or think to know a great deal about my research and work. Perhaps you would like a tour of the facilities and we can talk in private, Miss Kim would that be alright with you?”
> 
> Jun Min glances to Cassie, “I am fine if Cassie is alright with it.”



"That would be nice." Cassie says with a polite smile. "I think that would do a lot to answer my curiosity."


_OOC: Darn my clueless nature!  _


----------



## Samnell (Apr 19, 2004)

_ Can't see. Can't see._ Mark turns around and makes through the darkness, hoping to come out where he last saw Anika. He takes a wild swing at where he thinks Black Heaven might be as he goes by.

OOC: Assuming he makes it there...and Anika is still there.

"Anika, can you take down that darkness?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 20, 2004)

Ryan grits his teeth against the pain, embracing the icy hot feeling of cosmic energy empowering his muscles, heightening his reflexes. Then Ryan's shimmering purple armor grows around him, and he smiles. "Is that all you got? I've taken worse from little girls!" he shouts defiantly into the blackness of the smoke. "Bring it!"

Realizing that this new elite, whoever the heck he was, probably couldn't see in the smoke either heartened him. After shouting defiantly, Ryan cruised up towards the ceiling, a strategy forming in his mind. He collides roughly with the top, misjuding the clearance by several feet. 

_I can hear everyone else on the radio, but can't really talk to them. With luck, I won't have to. Is anyone else taking on this guy? Well, if he's smart, he'll concentrate on me. I hope Anika's okay...that last hit didn't look good. If she's smart, she'll start flying into the air, where Strength can't reach her._

_Spend one HP to recover from being Stunned. Ryan uses Boost +9 on himself, activates Force Field, than flies diagnolly upwards, moving closer to Black Heaven._


----------



## Agamon (Apr 20, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Anika, can you take down that darkness?"




"Sorry, Mark, I can't take the darkness down.  Not having much more luck with Strength either," Anika says.  _"I'll have to try something different,"_ she thinks, tracing her finger through the air, making the inverted arrow once more.  "Freyja, protect me once more," she says, and the blue field rises again.

Still favoring her left shoulder, she turns to the stunned giant and draws a new rune in the air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  The rune complete, she begins to chant, "Great Balder, grant me your light to blind my enemy!"

OOC:  Force Field +8 up [half] and another HP to cast Dazzle +8 on Strength (how many HPs have I used? 4? 5?


----------



## Aenion (Apr 20, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Claire listens, “But I mean, you actually talked to him, I mean what is he like tell me, this is so cool, I mean what is the real Bishop like, I mean he is kind of cute if he wasn’t so evil, I would take him home with me,” she grinned.
> 
> Karen notices Aris walk by and she smiles to the two girls but keeps going carrying some books.  She is the normal school uniform, pleated skirt with a white shirt and white socks.




Karen nods, "Yeah, he's kinda cute, isn't he, but not as cute as my Kal," she grins, some of her usual happiness returning for a moment, "As I said he was nice. He didn't seem that evil while we talked and he treated me like a normal person. I didn't even know he was an Elite. He was also very religious, but then with a name like Bishop..." she shrugs.

Karen smiles to Aris in return, she turns back to Claire, "I need to ask Aris something, I'll be right back."

She walks after Aris when she catches up, "Hey Aris, did you find out something useful last night?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 20, 2004)

*Cassie*

“Well then this way,” he gestures for Cassie to follow, and walks towards the rear of the room and opens a door for Cassie to enter.  On the other side of the door is a hallway leading down inside of an aquarium where exotic fish swim on both sides, “This was one of our earlier experiments, several of these fish were either extinct, or are totally new species bred to fill certain niches.”

“It was a success, and really was the catalyst or much of my later work, I keep them around for inspiration,” he says with a wistful smile.  Dr. Whitman speaks to Cassie, “But I am curious you have definitely dropped an enigma into my lap, or maybe just a paradox… why don’t you explain just exactly why you think you are in some way connected to my organization.  No half-truths, just lay out what you want to know, or what you know.”

*Karen*

Aris pauses, “I found out plenty of useful information, I don’t really want to discuss it out here, my informant said there was a spy at the school working for VSC, so stop by my room later, bring Kal with you, and the others, lets shoot for 3 in the afternoon alright?  After class?”

*Bangkok*

Mark dashes quickly by and swings and still strikes nothing but misty air, he makes it outside to converse with Anika with little incident.

_Mark rolls an 18 to strike, and the miss chance roll was a 6, so he could have hit, but he missed._

Kiyana focuses her power and shoots a salvo of water at the misty darkness as it burst outward into an area attack!  But she can’t tell if the blast was effective or not!

_Yes those civilians bit the dust by the way.  Kiyana rolled an 11, and so Black Heaven makes a Reflex Save and gets a 19.  His Damage Save is a 30.  He is fine._

Ryan is able to move, and shrug off the effects of the attack.  Anika is able to get her force field back up, and then dazzles poor Strength, he tries to fight the bright burst but I now blinded as well!

_Ryan recovers from Stun.  Anika Dazzles Strength, he rolls a 16, and spends a VP to succeed but is not successful.  It is now *James’* turn.  BTW Anika has now spent 4 HP._

*Kelly*

Tommy laughs, “I told you not too sorry about it isn’t really your concern, I was just thinking out loud.  It would not make much sense to you without all the facts, and certain jumps of logic you may not be capable of at this stage in your evolution.  Not that, that is a bad thing, its just a fact of life.”

He continues walking, “I mean what would you think if you knew that not every person with strange powers is an elite, and that there are rare cases or perhaps anomalies that exist without the virus that makes the elites.  In essence they are something altogether different, and with the crude level of our technology and understanding, its an interesting conundrum.  Its an interesting puzzle that vexes me,” he opens a door into a large circular chamber where several tubes of liquid occupy a room, each tube contains a person.

He pauses in the center of the room, “This room is another wing of research, into the elite genome, its not actually on the books, and this I just a continuation of some research I caught wind of in the United States… but I found that it had merit and have tried to reproduce here, though with more stringent controls.”


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 20, 2004)

James will teleport to behind Strength, normal melee attack and try and teleport him all around in circles as fast as he can. At the end Strength should be facing a wall or something, his back to the rest of the party…
_Traveller will use Disorient on Strength; melee attack +10 (hope I get something for him being blind ), Disorient, Fortitude Check (LIKE he has a low check RIGHT ) DC 18, or nauseas_


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2004)

Kelly frowns when Tommy starts to laugh, feeling as though he were making fun of her a little with what he was saying, but not wanting to sound stupid by asking, it was a habit her parents had put her in as a little girl, even her mother was much smarter, and that had nothing to do with Elite powers, just the luck of the genetic lottery.  She couldn't help but feel a little bad about her parents' disappointment in her, they were both smart doctors, they would probably understand totally what Tommy was talking about and doing, she had just learned to accept she wasn't smart enough to understand them, but what they did was to help out a lot of people, so it was ok that she didn't know.

When the Intelligent Elite showed her the room filled with peoplein tubes, her mouth dropped open in a shocked, "Ohh." she takes a single step into the room and stops dead in her tracks, not really understanding what she is seeing, but totally shocked about it, hoping that Tommy really is trying to help these people, and that its her lack of understanding thats making her jump to other conclusions.

"Wha...whats wrong with them, I mean, why are they all in these tubes, are they like sick or something?  I know my mom keeps some of her patients in some kind of tube while she is working on helping them, is that what you are doing here too?" she asks, her voice sounding rather small and anxious.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 20, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> “Well then this way,” he gestures for Cassie to follow, and walks towards the rear of the room and opens a door for Cassie to enter. On the other side of the door is a hallway leading down inside of an aquarium where exotic fish swim on both sides, “This was one of our earlier experiments, several of these fish were either extinct, or are totally new species bred to fill certain niches.”
> 
> “It was a success, and really was the catalyst or much of my later work, I keep them around for inspiration,” he says with a wistful smile. Dr. Whitman speaks to Cassie, “But I am curious you have definitely dropped an enigma into my lap, or maybe just a paradox… why don’t you explain just exactly why you think you are in some way connected to my organization. No half-truths, just lay out what you want to know, or what you know.”



"I don't know.. but when I saw the company logo I felt..deja vu at it.. and the more I looked into things.. the more I felt that Deja Vu hit harder." Cassie says quietly.


----------



## Aenion (Apr 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Aris pauses, “I found out plenty of useful information, I don’t really want to discuss it out here, my informant said there was a spy at the school working for VSC, so stop by my room later, bring Kal with you, and the others, lets shoot for 3 in the afternoon alright?  After class?”




"A spy? Here?" Karen whispers, "But yes 3 sounds good, see you later then," she answers before walking back to Clair.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 21, 2004)

*Kelly*

Tommy continues walking into another room, which looks to be a large monitoring station for the bodies in the other room, people glance at the teen genius with wonder, many scrambling to clean up desks, and look busy as he just walks, “I ad to see how you would react to that,” he says flatly.

“The project is not ready to be disclosed, so I can’t reveal any actual details behind it, other then it will benefit elites in the long run.  While I will benefit in the short term,” he jokes.

He walks to a door as it slides open, “But I can see you are not ready to tumble down my rabbit hole,” he motions for Kelly to go ahead.  The door opens into a long upward sloping hallway.

*Cassie*

“That is not an answer, Miss Prophet, you want me to take your questions seriously then you need to disclose something that makes sense, I don’t deal in déjà vu and chance, either you have a reason to be here or you don’t.  You seem to have some keen insight into my organization and research, or so you would believe, I want to know why,” Dr. Whitman replies.

“You obviously want something from myself or my company, but you are not giving me much to go off of,” he finishes.

*Karen*

“Oh so you and Aris, are good friends now?” Claire says dubiously, “when did this happen, I thought she hated you?”

*Bangkok*

James is able to pull off the feat and poor Strength is spun around like an inter-dimensional top, when James finally stops flashing, the mighty elite I facing the wall, stumbling, and nauseated.  Strength is not able to recover from the effects he has suffered.

_James roll a 16 to strike, and Strength rolls a 13, he is now nauseated.  He fails his recovery rolls, the poor guy is Stunned, Nauseated, and Blinded!_

Yoshi grins, “Time to kick his ass!  Although I think he is a little tougher then my punches can handle…”  The speedy elite calls over the net, “Alright get the UNJE forces here quick, we have Strength incapacitated for the moment, we need  a team here ASAP!”

_Yoshi readies an attack to strike at Strength if he tries to move past him towards Anika._

The room I silent and misty, and dark… Ryan does not hear or see any lightning bolts from Black Heaven.

_Black Heaven… it is now Mark’s turn._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 21, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> “That is not an answer, Miss Prophet, you want me to take your questions seriously then you need to disclose something that makes sense, I don’t deal in déjà vu and chance, either you have a reason to be here or you don’t. You seem to have some keen insight into my organization and research, or so you would believe, I want to know why,” Dr. Whitman replies.
> 
> “You obviously want something from myself or my company, but you are not giving me much to go off of,” he finishes.



Cassie sighs and explains her experience in the future. Finally finishing up with other encounters with Chaos and her suspision that she is a created being. "While I have no definitive evidence that your company made.. or rather.. will make beings like me, you have to admit that the process you use to treat defective genes does bear promising results to that effect and.. I think the 'Deja Vu' is some undiscovered memories pointing me in the proper direction." sighs. "I'm sorry to have disturbed you doctor, but I was curious about my origins and all I have to go on is my own instints, which I did."


----------



## Aenion (Apr 22, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> “Oh so you and Aris, are good friends now?” Claire says dubiously, “when did this happen, I thought she hated you?”




Karen shrugs, "I don't think she likes me any better, but Kal still wants to get home and I want to help him, and that leads to working with Aris," she smirks, "I don't really want to let him go back ... I mean ... I want him to be happy and all. He has asked if I want to come with him but I don't want to leave here, not yet anyway, you know?" it's obvious that this situation has made her confused.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 22, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen shrugs, "I don't think she likes me any better, but Kal still wants to get home and I want to help him, and that leads to working with Aris," she smirks, "I don't really want to let him go back ... I mean ... I want him to be happy and all. He has asked if I want to come with him but I don't want to leave here, not yet anyway, you know?" it's obvious that this situation has made her confused.



 Claire shrugs, “Well that does kind of suck, but I mean maybe you will find another cool guy I mean from this _dimension_,” she smirks, “that still sounds kind of weird.  But I man, I guess if it was meant to be something would work out, but sometimes they don’t right?  I mean well you’re not like in love with this guy right?”

*Cassie*

“Interesting,” Dr. Whitman ponders.

“Temporal displacement?  Differing realities and other worldly beings of power… it is rather hard to believe and if you had not come to me personally then I would not have considered it to be anything but fantasy, despite…” he pauses and motions for Cassie to follow.

He leads her into a large room where several different chambers house limbs, internal organs and other extremities suspended in liquid.  He turns to Cassie, “This right here is the culmination of splicing some of the genes from an elite that had incredible regenerative abilities with baseline tissue, and growing whole limb and internal organs, but he project has been shelved… or perhaps reevaluated.  We got more then we bargained for, the subject became an elite, and the odd thing was he did not display the exact same traits as his “parent” donor.  But this failure and unexpected side effect lead to the development of another project where we have decided to try and control the mutation process, something here to fore thought impossible.”

He gestures to an arm, “The research is actually close to pinpointing a few traits about what makes an elite, an elite.  It’s intriguing that none have really divulged the fact that the trait seems to be able to pass on through several forms of transmission.  There are, anomalies we have coined the “elite genome” that seems to be packed with trillions of lines of genetic code, so many in fact one could almost say an infinite amount of combinations.  But this anomaly only appears in human beings, it seems incapable of affecting any other life form on this planet.  This trait alone leads me to believe that this “elite genome” was perhaps constructed, but the matter of how, and by whom is up for serious debate, we don’t have the technology to reproduce it, or maybe perhaps ability is the more precise word.”

“Now what does this all have to do with you?” he shrugs, “if you are what you say you are then I can make a few assumptions, one is that my research was successful and then put to use for a military application in some type of world spanning conflict.  But if you are the culmination of my work, then the reason I perhaps succeed is because you are here, standing before me now.  Now what a paradox that would be, eh?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 23, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> “Interesting,” Dr. Whitman ponders.
> 
> ...



"Yes, it is a paradox." Cassie says quietly as she looks at the container. "In one hand, I might be the inspiration that leads to the success that makes me who I am." stops to think of the vast destruction her and her 'sister-selves' helped to create in the future. "But should it be allowed to succeed? I mean, you didn't see that potential future. It wasn't a nice place Doctor, should this research be allowed to continue, could the removal of one signifigant element in that future be all that is needed to contribute to a better future." Looks at him. "Would removing you or myself from the equation be all that is needed to prevent all that loss of life, or would the future to come merely 'edit' things out." sighs as she steps back from the container. "I don't want to see that future, but I cannot with true clarity say what should be done. And without any sureity I cannot act.  I mean, your next action could be to stay out of such research, for whatever reason, leaving it open for use and development by less ethical men and women. And my very existance could be the keystone to the development of what is to come." looks away saddened. "I exist, therefor the future becomes hell." her shoulders sag. "I don't understand what needs to be done."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Yes, it is a paradox." Cassie says quietly as she looks at the container. "In one hand, I might be the inspiration that leads to the success that makes me who I am." stops to think of the vast destruction her and her 'sister-selves' helped to create in the future. "But should it be allowed to succeed? I mean, you didn't see that potential future. It wasn't a nice place Doctor, should this research be allowed to continue, could the removal of one signifigant element in that future be all that is needed to contribute to a better future." Looks at him.




“I cannot make those kinds of decisions, I am just a scientist and researcher, its not my intent to create a war machine just help people, and perhaps solve some of the great mysteries of our age.  I can’t jump to conclusions or chastise myself for decisions I have not even made yet,” Dr. Whitman replies.



			
				Kaintheseeker said:
			
		

> "Would removing you or myself from the equation be all that is needed to prevent all that loss of life, or would the future to come merely 'edit' things out." sighs as she steps back from the container.




“Now that just sounds a little to draconian for my tastes,” he furrows his brow, “we really don’t know what happens to spark this ‘conflict’ you are sure is to come.  I mean if you are from the future, and if you are the culmination of research I started then I must say that I am suitably impressed with my work, your likeness to my daughter is uncanny, if not a little eerie, I have to wonder if you were not so much a engine of destruction but a labor of love…”



			
				Kaintheseeker said:
			
		

> "I don't want to see that future, but I cannot with true clarity say what should be done. And without any sureity I cannot act.  I mean, your next action could be to stay out of such research, for whatever reason, leaving it open for use and development by less ethical men and women. And my very existance could be the keystone to the development of what is to come." looks away saddened. "I exist, therefor the future becomes hell." her shoulders sag. "I don't understand what needs to be done."




“I can’t stop my research I am working on grants and supported by VSC, if I can’t produce results I don’t have any money to live, let alone continue my work.  But I can promise you that I will do my best to try and not create an genetic super soldier,” he muses, “we can’t worry about decisions that we don’t understand, or well have not even happened yet.  We can’t blame the destruction of the world that has yet to be on you, Miss Prophet.  I am sure if it is to come to pass, then there are many other factors at stake…”


----------



## Samnell (Apr 23, 2004)

Mark speaks into his communicator, "Strength's down, let's keep him there and move this thing out into the street where we can see everyone." Mark pauses for a second, but then speeds over to Strength and kicks him in the side.

_Should of just talked to us._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark speaks into his communicator, "Strength's down, let's keep him there and move this thing out into the street where we can see everyone." Mark pauses for a second, but then speeds over to Strength and kicks him in the side.
> 
> _Should of just talked to us._




_Initiative List: Yoshi 34, Black Heaven 20, Mark 19, Kiyana 19, Ryan 16, Anika 12, (7) Thugs 11, Mistress 9, James 8, Star 6, Strength 6; Mark strikes Strength with an 18, but no damage is done._

Mark inneffectively strikes Strength with his kick but no damage seems to be done!  

_Meanwhile..._

Kiyana scowls at the corpses from the blast, "Damn... I tried to so hard to protect them... and now this..." she looks around, the only one alive is the man that Kiyana had used her water shield on... "No sign of the other elite, can we confirm that Mistress is down?" she asks to the others, "if so we need to get this civillin out of here."

But the black mist still remains obscuring the vision to the other side of the room...

_It is now Ryan's turn..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 23, 2004)

Cassie


Cassie thinks on the doctor's counter arguements for a while, keeping quiet while she paces back and forthing thinking on his comments. "So, I was correct in thinking that I did look quite a bit like your late daughter. I wonder.. is there anyway you can tell if your procedures were used on a person afterwards? Some markers or such? I would like you to check mine if you could."


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 23, 2004)

_I forgot about the civilians. After everything...she's still dead. I don't know who that guy is, but he will pay._

Ryan snarls "I'm not letting him get away! And I'm pretty sure that she's down." Ryan attempts to look around for any sign of movement in the smoke. He then speaks into his communicator "We still have an enemy around, and I could use Mark and Yoshi's help in catching him."

_If he's in this building, he's going to be caught eventually. Personally, I would use the smoke as a diversion to run. Well, that is, if I were a sissy twelve year old._

Ryan then flies out of the building and into the air, attempting to spot Black Heaven. 

_Spot +6, Double move out and into the air._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie
> 
> 
> Cassie thinks on the doctor's counter arguements for a while, keeping quiet while she paces back and forthing thinking on his comments. "So, I was correct in thinking that I did look quite a bit like your late daughter. I wonder.. is there anyway you can tell if your procedures were used on a person afterwards? Some markers or such? I would like you to check mine if you could."



 "I am not sure if I am following the question, do you mean if the process was performed on a subject that was not in the womb?  Perhaps yes, it would be easy enough to see," he says with a shrug, "I think."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _I forgot about the civilians. After everything...she's still dead. I don't know who that guy is, but he will pay._
> 
> Ryan snarls "I'm not letting him get away! And I'm pretty sure that she's down." Ryan attempts to look around for any sign of movement in the smoke. He then speaks into his communicator "We still have an enemy around, and I could use Mark and Yoshi's help in catching him."
> 
> ...



_Ryan rolls an 18 spot, he does not see Black Heaven outside the building but he can see Strength and the rest of the team._

Ryan flies outside and sees the scene below, with Strength, and the growing crowd, and the mist and smoke emanating from the go-go bar.  The young lites have definitely caused  stir, as he can see a CNN chopper approaching over the skyline...  although flying even faster are two UNJE aerodynes, towards the location.

_It is now *Anika's* turn._


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2004)

Kelly is not quite sure how she should feel, she thinks Tommy sounds a little disappointed in her, though she isn't quite sure why, but she also feels happy that Tommy seemed to tell her that he was helping those people in the tubes like she thought.  She watches as everyone bustles around trying to look busy for the boss, and she cannot help but wear a small smile at the flurry of activity Tommy induces.

"Well, if it helps those people in the tubes, then thers nothing wrong with it at least I don't think there is." she says with a smile and a shrug.  She follows the other Elite up the rising hallway that he gestures her to.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly is not quite sure how she should feel, she thinks Tommy sounds a little disappointed in her, though she isn't quite sure why, but she also feels happy that Tommy seemed to tell her that he was helping those people in the tubes like she thought.  She watches as everyone bustles around trying to look busy for the boss, and she cannot help but wear a small smile at the flurry of activity Tommy induces.
> 
> "Well, if it helps those people in the tubes, then thers nothing wrong with it at least I don't think there is." she says with a smile and a shrug.  She follows the other Elite up the rising hallway that he gestures her to.



 Tommy just nods politely, and continues walking.

He walks up the ascent, “This facility is not completely unique, and I have three other facilities like this one across the globe in out of the way locations.  Each was a massively expensive undertaking, but none are as extensive as this structure, the others are simply factories, and very little research is done at those sites.  But enough with the boring details.”

He pauses on a balcony overlooking a storage bay where hundreds of STAR androids stand in silence, “This is one of three holding chambers for my creations.  These are ready to be deployed, and serve the betterment of mankind, its murder trying to keep pace with the UNJE orders.”

Tommy rests his hands on the balcony, “Oh my sister would like to speak with you.”


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2004)

Kelly's jaw simply drops when she sees the cavern full of STARs, she just can't believe that there could be so many of them.  "Wow, this is like a whole army of STARs, thats so cool, how do you make them so fast, I thought you had just made STAR at school?" she asks Tommy, sounding very impressed.  "But why would the UNJE want them, I mean, they have Elites and stuff, well, unless they wanted to replace the Elites or something." she says, not really paying attention to what she is saying.

When Tommy mentions that his sister wants to see him she nods immediately.  "Your sister is the one in the picture with you, in your room I mean?" she asks, thinking about the night stand and the picture Neuro had commented on.

"Sure, I'd love to meet her."  the popstar says smiling at her boyfriend.  "I always wanted to have a sister, or a brother, whats it like not beig an only child?" she asks.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 24, 2004)

Anika turns towards the crowding people, holding out her arm attempting to keep them back.  "Please, stay back, this man is still a danger," she yells.  "James, can you help Kiyana?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I am not sure if I am following the question, do you mean if the process was performed on a subject that was not in the womb? Perhaps yes, it would be easy enough to see," he says with a shrug, "I think."



"I was just curious if there was any way you could tell if I was augmented by your procedures or if I was.. a 'made' human." Cassie smiles. "I am curious to see if I'm the original or just something off the genetic assembly line."


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 24, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika turns towards the crowding people, holding out her arm attempting to keep them back.  "Please, stay back, this man is still a danger," she yells.  "James, can you help Kiyana?"




[OCC when it gets to be James' turn, unless the Mistress or someone pops up...]
James, so excited about helping out with Strength is surprise by Anika's voice "*What, oh man...*" He will move to the civilian and say to Kiyana "*I'll be right back babe... we'll save who we can...*" He will then teleport to the medic-station they set up (extend teleport, I assume this will keep James out of the action for 4 rounds, 1-round to teleport, 1-stunned, then 1-round to teleport back and 1 more round stunned  )


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly's jaw simply drops when she sees the cavern full of STARs, she just can't believe that there could be so many of them.  "Wow, this is like a whole army of STARs, thats so cool, how do you make them so fast, I thought you had just made STAR at school?" she asks Tommy, sounding very impressed.  "But why would the UNJE want them, I mean, they have Elites and stuff, well, unless they wanted to replace the Elites or something." she says, not really paying attention to what she is saying.




"Because thre are only so many elites in the world, my STARs are pretty much made to order, no luck of the draw, and I can maintain a steady supply to fill the gaps, and leave the elites to do the important work," Tommy replies.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> When Tommy mentions that his sister wants to see him she nods immediately.  "Your sister is the one in the picture with you, in your room I mean?" she asks, thinking about the night stand and the picture Neuro had commented on.
> 
> "Sure, I'd love to meet her."  the popstar says smiling at her boyfriend.  "I always wanted to have a sister, or a brother, whats it like not beig an only child?" she asks.




"Yeah she is one in the picture, her name is Erika.  Its about as interesting as life can get, epecilly if the sibling is your twin, and an elite, it can make things quite interesting.  But unlike me, she likes to stay out of the limelight, she really prefers her privacy, and I don't stress it all that much," Tommy shrugs.

*Bangkok*

Anika calls James, and the elite react by teleporting back inside right next to Kiyana and grabs the only living baseline left a shaking scared male native and teleports away with him to get him some medical attention!  

Meanwhile Star keeps her weapon trained on Strength, “Assessing his capabilities none of my weapon systems can actually affect him physically we can only hope that he remains in this state for just a moment longer…”

_Strength rolls a 23, he I no longer Stunned.  He rolls a 24 he is no longer dazzled, but he is still nauseated!  This could be bad times!  Next round he can act normally._

Strength shakes off the effects of the powers, and narrows his eyes flexing, “I think its time to crush you, under my foot!”

Yoshi gulp, “Uhh guys we could use some backup!  Strength just got his senses back!”  The speedy elite charges pass Strength spinning and trying to strike the mountain of muscle!  He hits but to little effect!

_Yoshi uses Move-By-Attack and rolls a 24, to strike.  But he does not do enough damage to actually harm Strength.   He is now 40 feet behind the elite!_

From a window of the go-go club, facing the street, a blast of dark icy winds slams down on the head of Strength but does not effect him as it moves outward in obscuring smoke and icy chills over Mark, Anika and Yoshi!  It lands in two waves of strength sapping cold and winds!

_Yoshi makes his first Reflex save with a 30, and rolls a 12 he is now Fatigued.  He makes his second reflex save and rolls a 14, Hero Point used and he now has a 22.  He rolls a 16 and makes the save versus Fatigue.  Anika rolls an 11 for her Reflex Save, she uses a Hero Point and rolls a 12 total.  She makes her Fortitude Save with a 21.  For the second wave, she gets a 14 for the Reflex Save, and a 19 for the Fortitude Save she makes both of her saves.  Mark rolls a 29 for his first Reflex Save, and a 6, Hero Point used, and he rolls a 16 for his Fortitude Save.  Mark rolls his second Reflex Save and gets a 20.  He fails the second Fortitude save with a 6.  Mark is now Fatigued as well.  All three heroes are inside the obscuring the smoke now with Strength.  It is now *Mark’s* turn!_

*Cassie*

“Well I can do a sample on your blood, and see if you are the original genome strain or not, I would bet that your genetic structure would mimic my daughter’s which leads m to believe that you are no an original, but a copy of her, but as far as if you are the original clone I can’t say, I don’t have anything else to go off.  I mean we are missing too many pieces of the puzzle, as far as I can tell you are the original, there is no other person like you in the world,” he states.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 24, 2004)

Anika feels the waves of icy blackness pulsating over her.  "Not again.  That guy is really pissing me off," she says angrily.  "If anyone can see Dark Boy, can you please take care of him?" she says into her comm.

She turns towards where she believes Strength was and tries to get out of the darkness.

OOC: She'll make take a move action to get out of the darkness.  I need to know if that's enough to get out to do my second half action.  If it's not, she'll take another move action to get out.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> “Well I can do a sample on your blood, and see if you are the original genome strain or not, I would bet that your genetic structure would mimic my daughter’s which leads m to believe that you are no an original, but a copy of her, but as far as if you are the original clone I can’t say, I don’t have anything else to go off. I mean we are missing too many pieces of the puzzle, as far as I can tell you are the original, there is no other person like you in the world,” he states.



Cassie smiles at the compliment, "That is a kind thing to say.. even though I know it's not true. I don't see why not another person take a sample, I mean the police did, the federal authorities did.. the UN groups took a few dozen over the last few months. One more can't hurt." Rolls up her sleeve and looks at him. "Then, let's get going."


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2004)

"I really would love to meet your twin sister, I hope she likes me as much as you like me though." the teen popstar says, sounding slightly anxious about meeting somebody that was so important to Tommy, and wanting it to go smoothly and leave a good impression with Tommy's twin.  "Whats she like, is she as hyper-intelligent as you are, or does she have a different power, I haven't really heard of Elite twins before, your doing research, do they always have similair powers and stuff like that, or are Elite powers different for everyone, even if they are related?" she asks him curiously.


----------



## Samnell (Apr 24, 2004)

> From a window of the go-go club, facing the street, a blast of dark icy winds slams down on the head of Strength but does not effect him as it moves outward in obscuring smoke and icy chills over Mark, Anika and Yoshi!  It lands in two waves of strength sapping cold and winds!




Mark staggers under the sudden cold. _Great._ He turns towards the club and runs, hoping to get out somewhere he can see and closer to the elite the briefing missed.

OOC: If I've got one to spare, can I try a hero point to shrug off the fatigue?


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 25, 2004)

Ryan sees the black smoke and chill winds strike his friends...and Yoshi. He also heard Strength's cries of anger and rage. _Am I the only one who paid attention during the tactics classes? And why the heck isn't Mark saying something, giving combat orders or something? That's part of his job, and his responsibility to coordinate our actions._

_I will have some criticisms for all of us, after this. Incompetence has already cost one innocent life...let's hope the price isn't higher._

Ryan flies backward, away from the club and towards the street, still hovering in the air. Guessing which window the attack came from, he launches a blast of energy that explodes on contact, hopefully striking the murderer and and blowing a hole in the building. "Eat this!"

_Ryan takes a half action to move to get a decent line of fire, still hovering above the smoke, and then uses Extra Effort to use an Area attack on Black Heaven, spending a HP to counteract the Fatigue. HP used: 3/5_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark staggers under the sudden cold. _Great._ He turns towards the club and runs, hoping to get out somewhere he can see and closer to the elite the briefing missed.
> 
> OOC: If I've got one to spare, can I try a hero point to shrug off the fatigue?



 Mark is able to get out of the misty area, with one move although h has to be careful to get outside of he mist without killing himself.  Kiyana moves into the mist on the inside and then tries to work her way up the stairs, speaking over the net, “I am going to try and get up stairs, James has the civilian, what is going on outside?”

_Half Action for one move, to get outside._

_Ryan launches a blast, he rolls a 14 t strike.  Black Heaven rolls a 26 for his Reflex Save.  He then rolls an 11 for his Damage Save, spend a VP and he rolls a 25 for his Damage Save, he is fine from the blast._

Black Heaven weathers the blast with ease, as he able to evade the worst of the blast using cover and his own elite abilities.

_*Anika’s* turn, it will take her two moves to get outside the mist._


----------



## Samnell (Apr 25, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark is able to get out of the misty area, with one move although h has to be careful to get outside of he mist without killing himself.  Kiyana moves into the mist on the inside and then tries to work her way up the stairs, speaking over the net, “I am going to try and get up stairs, James has the civilian, what is going on outside?”




"We had Strength almost down, but the guy with the mist stepped in and put the lights out. Now he's in there regenerating somewhere and the new guy's trying to put us to sleep," Mark answers the comm.

"If anyone's got a good idea for taking down Mistman, get it done. We aren't getting anywhere when he blinds us all every two minutes."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 25, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _*Anika’s* turn, it will take her two moves to get outside the mist._




Then that's what she does.


----------



## Aenion (Apr 25, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Claire shrugs, “Well that does kind of suck, but I mean maybe you will find another cool guy I mean from this _dimension_,” she smirks, “that still sounds kind of weird.  But I man, I guess if it was meant to be something would work out, but sometimes they don’t right?  I mean well you’re not like in love with this guy right?”




"W-well he does make me feel good, when he's around. I think I love him," Karen says looking at gound, "b-but I want him to be happy," she looks up again, "I'm kinda hoping that whatever way we find to get them back to their own dimension allows for two way travel, you know. So we can at least visit each other."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "W-well he does make me feel good, when he's around. I think I love him," Karen says looking at gound, "b-but I want him to be happy," she looks up again, "I'm kinda hoping that whatever way we find to get them back to their own dimension allows for two way travel, you know. So we can at least visit each other."




“Oh well lets hope that there is a little way for you and Kal to see each other then, because this is the happiest I have seen you, since you have been here,” she sighs, “its nice that we both found such nice boys to fawn over us,” she muses.

She starts walking, “Well I need to head to my next class, talk to you at the memorial service?”

*Kelly*

“I think I will Erika field those questions, he can answer them far better then I could,” Tommy smiles.  He starts walking down another hall, “Its not that I don’t know, but that I just don’t think I could do her justice, she is well, interesting.  She takes after our mother more so then myself.  I am more, well, the black sheep of the family,” he chuckles.

“I have an interesting familial tree…” Tommy smiles.

*Cassie*

Dr. Whitman follows, he sits down with Cassie.   He takes a skin sample and then places it into a machine to be tested and catalogued, he looks up, “There that should be it, the machine will run tests, and we should have some information momentarily.  I hope your trip here has been fruitful, Miss Prophet.”

*Bangkok*

James continues to ferry the civilian to safety, while Star moves back out of the mist s well, using up all her movement.  She speaks to Anika, “If you can handle Strength, I can head for second elite an help to take him down.”

Strength comes charging out of the mist right at Anika!  His fist collides with Anika in a powerful blow!

_Strngth recovers from Nauseated, roll of 22.  Strength uses Power Attack –4 to attack and +4 to damage.  He rolls a 21 to strike.  Anika rolls a 7 Damage Save.  She already spent a Hero Point this round, and well…_

Anika goes flying back from the force of the blow into a parked car with a bloodcurdling crack!  The alarm of the car and several vehicles around it, go off with a deafening cacophony of beep and honks.  Strength grins as he continues to stalk towards Anika…

_Anika is now Dying with another lethal hit._

Yoshi shouts, “Anika!”  He races around Strength and picks her up.  He glances over his shoulder, “Ryan… we could use your help about now…”

There is nothing at the window where Black Heaven struck from, just a moment ago.

_It is now *Mark’s* turn…_

_*Initiative List:* Yoshi 34, Black Heaven 20, Mark 19, Kiyana 19, Ryan 16, Anika 12, Mistress 9, James 8, Star 6, Strength 6_


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 25, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kelly*
> “I think I will Erika field those questions, she can answer them far better then I could,” Tommy smiles. He starts walking down another hall, “Its not that I don’t know, but that I just don’t think I could do her justice, she is well, interesting. She takes after our mother more so then myself. I am more, well, the black sheep of the family,” he chuckles.
> 
> “I have an interesting familial tree…” Tommy smiles.



"Umm, ok, I'll just ask her then I guess." she replies, following him along the myriad hallways to whatever their destination, to Erika she guessed.  "I don't think anyone is more interesting then you are, you do so much cool stuff, building all those STAR bots, running such a big company, planning how to build nations.  You do an awful lot of interesting stuff yourself." she tells him warmly, taking his hand as they walk.

"Your the black sheep?" she asks, smiling even more.  "This I have to see.  Hey, where exactly is she, is her room down here somewhere or something?" Kelly asks Tommy.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Umm, ok, I'll just ask her then I guess." she replies, following him along the myriad hallways to whatever their destination, to Erika she guessed.  "I don't think anyone is more interesting then you are, you do so much cool stuff, building all those STAR bots, running such a big company, planning how to build nations.  You do an awful lot of interesting stuff yourself." she tells him warmly, taking his hand as they walk.




"I just try and keep busy, I can get bored very easily," Tommy replies.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Your the black sheep?" she asks, smiling even more.  "This I have to see.  Hey, where exactly is she, is her room down here somewhere or something?" Kelly asks Tommy.




"It may seem hard to believe but yes, an yes this is her room," he pauses outside a door.  It slides open and he walks inside, and walks pass the shocked and surprised people, "She is inside," another door slides open into a darkened chamber.

Inside a glass cylinder floats a girl of about Tommy's age, wearing a loose fitting gown of white, and her blonde hair floats in a clear liquid.  The girl focuses her eyes on Kelly, and speaks, her soft sultry voice echoing in the chamber as the door closes, "Welcome Kelly Mitchell, I have been waiting to meet you.  I am sure you have several questions for me.  I am Erika."

Tommy steps aside.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 25, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Dr. Whitman follows, he sits down with Cassie. He takes a skin sample and then places it into a machine to be tested and catalogued, he looks up, “There that should be it, the machine will run tests, and we should have some information momentarily. I hope your trip here has been fruitful, Miss Prophet.”



"I hope so too, I must confess that I'm not happy with the state my life is in. I hate being unable to concisely account for my past." sighs as she watches the machine work. "I want to know who I really am, I need to know before I can move on and decide what I want to do with my life."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I hope so too, I must confess that I'm not happy with the state my life is in. I hate being unable to concisely account for my past." sighs as she watches the machine work. "I want to know who I really am, I need to know before I can move on and decide what I want to do with my life."



 “Memories, an knowledge of who we are is a strange and interesting topic, Cassie.  On the one hand we can ay that the sum of our experiences are what makes us who we are.  On the other hand we can say that we are continually reinventing ourselves every day.  It may be a combination of both, and in your happenstance, it may just be that the person you are now, is the person you are and you cannot fret about what you cannot control,” Dr. Whitman muses.

He smirks as he removes his glasses, “It’s not really a factor of what you may believe you were meant to be, but essentially that you are who you are now.  Its not so much that who you are no is a bad person, you are learning just like all of us, and in so doing experiencing each and ever day what the human experience is all about.”

“If that makes sense,” he chuckles.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 25, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Memories, an knowledge of who we are is a strange and interesting topic, Cassie. On the one hand we can ay that the sum of our experiences are what makes us who we are. On the other hand we can say that we are continually reinventing ourselves every day. It may be a combination of both, and in your happenstance, it may just be that the person you are now, is the person you are and you cannot fret about what you cannot control,” Dr. Whitman muses.
> 
> He smirks as he removes his glasses, “It’s not really a factor of what you may believe you were meant to be, but essentially that you are who you are now. Its not so much that who you are no is a bad person, you are learning just like all of us, and in so doing experiencing each and ever day what the human experience is all about.”
> 
> “If that makes sense,” he chuckles.



Cassie nods as she watches the machine work, clearly thinking on what he is trying to say. "It does makes sense, but still I wake up at night.. and the hole in my memory is there..just there.. glaring and empty.. and I feel..sad you know." smiles wryly at him. "It.. is like I read with the victims of limb loss. A phantom pain that isn't really there. I doubt I could truly move on without learning what.. and who I am. Afterwards, I will. Perhaps leave school and return to the states, several institutions there have offered me positions and training.. scholarships even."


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 25, 2004)

Ryan heard the bone-shattering crack of Strength's hit, and his heart is awash with fear. _Dear God. That had to hurt...is she okay?_ Yoshi's voice snaps him out of his reverie, and he flies down towards the punk's voice, dropping his force field as he rushes down. _Let's hope I don't get hit again._

Reaching Anika's unconscious body, he touches her, willing her body to reshape and close her wounds.

_Ryan moves towards Yoshi, and activates Healing +8. I will use Heroic Surge, if necessary, to reach her this round._


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 25, 2004)

If and when James returns he will again try and get in between Strength and Anika "*So dude, what do you do for fun here anyway? Hang out on the beach and pump weights with other guys?*"

[Taunt +0 to give Strength -4 to his next attack, Using Blink +8 Defense, Fighting Defensively for +3, focusing his Dodge on Strength (total 33 vs. Strength)]


----------



## Samnell (Apr 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Anika goes flying back from the force of the blow into a parked car with a bloodcurdling crack!  The alarm of the car and several vehicles around it, go off with a deafening cacophony of beep and honks.  Strength grins as he continues to stalk towards Anika…




_Dammit!_ "Ry-!".



> Yoshi shouts, “Anika!”  He races around Strength and picks her up.  He glances over his shoulder, “Ryan… we could use your help about now…”




"Get her to Ryan!" Mark yells half into his comm as he races towards Strength, rushing the elite head on.

OOC: Hero point to reroll if Mark misses.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 26, 2004)

_Idiot! It's already been demonstrated just how ineffectual his attacks are against Strength. And I never would have thought of helping Anika by myself._

"Mark! I need you to take out Smokescreen! You're worthless against him!"


----------



## Samnell (Apr 26, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Mark! I need you to take out Smokescreen! You're worthless against him!"




"Can't find him," Mark answers.

OOC: If Toki would just have him stay put for a few rounds.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2004)

Kelly's eyes go wide as she steps into the room and see Erika floating in the glass tube, of all the things she expected this one wasn't even close to being on the list.  "Oh, wow, uh hi Erika, its nice to meet you," she says, trying to recover from the surprise.

"Yea, I do have a few questions, if you wouldn't mind I mean, I don't want to impose or anything." she says softly, steppig up next to Tommy and taking his hand.  "Tommy told me that I should ask you about brother's and sister's having the same powers, he said you knew more about it then he does."


----------



## Aenion (Apr 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Oh well lets hope that there is a little way for you and Kal to see each other then, because this is the happiest I have seen you, since you have been here,” she sighs, “its nice that we both found such nice boys to fawn over us,” she muses.
> 
> She starts walking, “Well I need to head to my next class, talk to you at the memorial service?”




Karen smiles, "Yeah, we're two lucky girls, aren't we?" talking with Claire has made her feel a bit better, "Okay, 'till then," she says as Claire walks off to her class and she starts walking to her own.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2004)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly's eyes go wide as she steps into the room and see Erika floating in the glass tube, of all the things she expected this one wasn't even close to being on the list.  "Oh, wow, uh hi Erika, its nice to meet you," she says, trying to recover from the surprise.




"It is nice to meet you, Kelly," she responds.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Yea, I do have a few questions, if you wouldn't mind I mean, I don't want to impose or anything." she says softly, steppig up next to Tommy and taking his hand.  "Tommy told me that I should ask you about brother's and sister's having the same powers, he said you knew more about it then he does."




"My brother and I do not share the same powers, I am what one could call, an oracle, I can see what has not been, and what could be.  It is one of the secrets of our success, both financially, and socially.  Our mother though," she pauses, "she is not like you and I, she is more something else then human is the best way to describe it.  But we get much of our abilities from her genetic lineage.  Our father, I have never met, and despite my powers I cannot forsee his face."

She focuses her gaze on Kelly, "But I am sure that only brings more questions then answers."

*Cassie*

Dr. Whitman checks the machine and nods, "Hmm... I was correct, you are indeed genetically identical to my daughter.  But you are also, enhanced with several elite genomes which seemed to be engineered and structured in way I have not seen before.  Its intriguing, and enlightening, I would not have even considered," he fawns as he looks over the images, "wow... you're like a keystone..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 26, 2004)

> *Cassie
> 
> *Dr. Whitman checks the machine and nods, "Hmm... I was correct, you are indeed genetically identical to my daughter. But you are also, enhanced with several elite genomes which seemed to be engineered and structured in way I have not seen before. Its intriguing, and enlightening, I would not have even considered," he fawns as he looks over the images, "wow... you're like a keystone..."



"So, in a way you're my father?" Cassie says quietly. "And how would I have come to be like this? Surely it would take a great many years to do what would have been done to make ..something like me." Cassie focues on the comment at the end. "And what do you mean like a keystone? what is so special about my elite abilities compared to all the other elites out there, there are faster, stronger and more powerful elites than me. I barely top outside the human ability range in most categories."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "So, in a way you're my father?" Cassie says quietly. "And how would I have come to be like this? Surely it would take a great many years to do what would have been done to make ..something like me." Cassie focues on the comment at the end. "And what do you mean like a keystone? what is so special about my elite abilities compared to all the other elites out there, there are faster, stronger and more powerful elites than me. I barely top outside the human ability range in most categories."



 "I suppose in a way yes, I could be," he smiles at that statement.  "As far as you being a keystone not to elite abilities, but to how this process works that created you works, I mean from your sample it should accelerate my work greatly, I am very excited!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2004)

*Karen*

Karen heads to her next class, Socio-Economics and the Elite, as taught by SARAH, a holographic image of a woman in a business suit.  It’s a fairly entertaining class with plenty of visuals and multimedia productions.

SARAH gives the students and in-class project and she gets teamed up with Arafina, she smiles as she reads through the book, “So how have you been?” she says as she chews on the pencil.

*Bangkok*
Mark rushes forward and attacks, with another quick punch!  He lands a solid blow, but still nothing seems to harm the giant elite!

_Mark rolls a 15 to strike, HP spent, and he rolls a 19.  He hits but no damage is done!_

Kiyana meanwhile stalks her way up to the second floor, she rushes towards the moving Black Heaven and tries to punch the crafty elite!  She lands a solid blow, her hand shielded by water, but the elite is able to roll with the punch and avoid the worse effects of the attack.

Black Heaven looks surprised, “Interesting tactic…”

_Kiyana use Extra Effort to add strike to her power.  She rolls a 27 to strike.  But Black Heaven rolls a 29  for his Damage save.  He is unharmed._

Ryan flies downward and is able to reach Anika in time to reach her and heal the young elite.  She coughs lightly, but her wounds fade under Ryan’s gentle care.  Yoshi smirks, “Nice dude, just call you Dr. Feelgood!”

_Ryan makes a double move and is able to Heal Anika of all her wounds, she is now stable and has no injuries she is still fatigued though.  Ryan used Heroic Surge this round.  It is now *Anika’s* turn._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I suppose in a way yes, I could be," he smiles at that statement. "As far as you being a keystone not to elite abilities, but to how this process works that created you works, I mean from your sample it should accelerate my work greatly, I am very excited!"



"Which brings us back to the question. Is it a wise thing to pursue this line of investigate Doctor?" Cassie says as she sits by him, silent for long moments as she considers things. Finally she looks at him. "What was she like? The girl I was made from?"


----------



## Agamon (Apr 27, 2004)

Anika's eyes blink open.  The pain in her shoulder is gone and she wonders for a slight moment if she's dead.  Seeing Ryan, she reaches up and hugs him tight.  Looking over his shoulder, she says, "Is he..."  Seeing Strength she shudders and her shoulders slump.  She shakes her head.  "I don't know what to do," she says, looking at Ryan, tears forming in her eyes.  "The look in his eyes, he's trying to kill me..."

She lets Ryan go, and takes a deep breath.  "I am strong, he is weak," she mumbles looking back at Strength.  She digs deep within herself and focuses on the towering elite.  "He is weak!" she exclaims as she attempts one last time to possess him.

OOC: I had a different idea, but it took two rounds with Anika standing next to Strength in between.  That ain't going to work.  Anyhoo, EE to add +2 to her Possession (+10).  No HP to counter fatigue, better save it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Which brings us back to the question. Is it a wise thing to pursue this line of investigate Doctor?" Cassie says as she sits by him, silent for long moments as she considers things. Finally she looks at him. "What was she like? The girl I was made from?"



 "I don't know but if I have a chance to recreate my daughter and give her a life that was snuffed out too soon, and perhaps give her a better chance at surviving in an increasingly chaotic world, then I will try.  I don't wish to play God, but sometimes, I think God makes mistakes, I just want to fix them," Dr. Whitman replies as he catalogues the information into his database.


----------



## Aenion (Apr 27, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Karen heads to her next class, Socio-Economics and the Elite, as taught by SARAH, a holographic image of a woman in a business suit.  It’s a fairly entertaining class with plenty of visuals and multimedia productions.
> 
> SARAH gives the students and in-class project and she gets teamed up with Arafina, she smiles as she reads through the book, “So how have you been?” she says as she chews on the pencil.




"I've been better," Karen shrugs as she reads in her own book, "Kelly died. My boyfriend's best friend hates me and they both want to go back to their home dimension," she smirks, writing down some notes, _Great I get to work with miss 'my daddy is so rich I can do all that I want'_, "and how about you?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 27, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I don't know but if I have a chance to recreate my daughter and give her a life that was snuffed out too soon, and perhaps give her a better chance at surviving in an increasingly chaotic world, then I will try. I don't wish to play God, but sometimes, I think God makes mistakes, I just want to fix them," Dr. Whitman replies as he catalogues the information into his database.



Cassie nods and notes that he didn't answer her other questions. "So, what do we do now? I mean, it's clear.. or at least likely, the you or an associate created me then. Why would anyone else use the dna of your daughter? Now the question comes to mind as to.. how did I come to be in atlanta almost a year ago?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2004)

*Cassie*

“That is a question I can’t answer for you Miss Prophet, I don’t know, I know we have several offices around the world, so it could be for any number of reasons.  But that is not something I could answer for you,” he stands, “but I think we have exhausted the avenues at our disposal for the moment.  If you have further questions then contact me, I will try to oblige as much as I can.”

Dr. Whitman walks back towards his office, “I did not mean to ignore your questions about my daughter by the way, but it is a fairly personal subject for myself, and my wife, and we would rather keep it that way.  But I can say she was a wonderful girl, and someone I was quite proud to be associated with.”

*Karen*

“Sounds like you are in a bit of  spot,” she says between writing a few sentences, “I don’t know how I would handle it, if I were you.  It really sounds dramatic,” she sighs.

“Maybe you should find another boyfriend, there are like so many out there, just take your pick,” Arafina grins, “or are you hung up on this particular guy.  Because if I have learned anything is that most if not all men are idiots and one I about as good as another.”

*Bangkok*

Anika tries once more to try and push her powers to the limit against Strength, but the mighty elite, just shrugs off the effect with ease and keeps coming.  James is still traveling as Star moves into position to try and head off Strength, but knowing there is little she can do, tries to stun the mighty elite one more!  Strength stumbles in his step, and is once more stunned by Star!

But h eventually shrugs it off scowling at the android!

_Anika uses Possess +10, but Strength rolls a 26 and is not affected.  Jams will be back next round, but won’t be able to act till the following round.  Star attacks Strength and rolls a 15, an HP is spent and she uses Extra Effort to use Stun once more.  Strength rolls an 11, and then a 15 with his VP.  He rolls a 23 on his turn to shrug off the effects, but he cannot act till next turn._

Yoshi grits his teeth, “Mark we need a plan and fast, I can’t hurt Strength with anything I have!” the speedy elite continues to spin and stay on the defensive.

_Yoshi spins and uses All-Out Defense._

Black Heaven meanwhile raises a hand to Kiyana and grins, “Foolish girl, now know true power.”  Two black crackling lightning bolt laced with energy sapping power, arc out towards Kiyana!  She collapses in exhaustion as the lethal black electrical bolts coarse through her body and she shrieks loudly into the communicator!

_Black Heaven rolls a 19 and a 24.  Kiyana rolls a 14 for her first Damage Save.  She takes a Lethal hit, and the second damage save is an 11, HP used and she rolls a 16, she takes another Lethal Hit.  She rolls a 6 and an 11 for her Fortitude saves, and becomes Exhausted!  It is now *Mark’s* turn._

_Initiative List: Yoshi 34, Black Heaven 20, Mark 19, Kiyana 19, Ryan 16, Anika 12, Mistress 9, James 8, Star 6, Strength 6_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 27, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> “That is a question I can’t answer for you Miss Prophet, I don’t know, I know we have several offices around the world, so it could be for any number of reasons. But that is not something I could answer for you,” he stands, “but I think we have exhausted the avenues at our disposal for the moment. If you have further questions then contact me, I will try to oblige as much as I can.”
> 
> Dr. Whitman walks back towards his office, “I did not mean to ignore your questions about my daughter by the way, but it is a fairly personal subject for myself, and my wife, and we would rather keep it that way. But I can say she was a wonderful girl, and someone I was quite proud to be associated with.”



"I see." Cassie says quietly as she falls in step with him. "It still doesn't answer the many questions about myself that I have. How did I come to be, where did I come from.. what should I do with my abilites and life."


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 28, 2004)

Ryan grits his teeth, scowling. _Anika's losing it, Mark's panicking, Yoshi's just about gone. Morale's sinking faster than the Titanic, and so's our IQs. Time to start winning this stupid fight._

"Mark, Yoshi, stop giving the brute love taps and start taking out Smokescreen! I don't care if you can't see! Anika, get into the air," Ryan shouts angrily. While yelling at his teammates, Ryan felt the energy return to his limbs, again empowering him. 

Flying towards Strength, gaining altitude until he's eye level with the Elite, Ryan creates his defensive field of energy as well. Without saying a word, he snap-kicks his running shoe into Strength's face.

_Ryan will activate Boost +9, then move towards Strength. If he's closer than six feet, Ryan will take a five-foot step towards him. If he's farther, I'll Heal myself instead of attacking him._


----------



## Samnell (Apr 28, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Mark, Yoshi, stop giving the brute love taps and start taking out Smokescreen! I don't care if you can't see! Anika, get into the air," Ryan shouts angrily. While yelling at his teammates, Ryan felt the energy return to his limbs, again empowering him.




_Works for me._ "Switch up. Let's take down Smokie." Mark says into his comm and peels off from Strength to dive into the darkness, crossing it at top speed arms groping and hoping to find something solid to beat on. "Yoshi, drop a net over the mist with me."

_Before someone gets killed._

OOC: If Mark touches anything solid that feels like a person he tries to grab on and give it a beating. Figure he's going across the darkness from end to end, exiting, turning, and coming back in again about a person's width to the side of his previous pass and repeating for as long as he can get away with in the round.


----------



## Aenion (Apr 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> “Sounds like you are in a bit of  spot,” she says between writing a few sentences, “I don’t know how I would handle it, if I were you.  It really sounds dramatic,” she sighs.
> 
> “Maybe you should find another boyfriend, there are like so many out there, just take your pick,” Arafina grins, “or are you hung up on this particular guy.  Because if I have learned anything is that most if not all men are idiots and one I about as good as another.”




Karen frowns, "I really like him, that's what makes it so hard. I'm not really the type to be changing boyfriends all the time. Kal is only my second boyfriend... and since I changed ... well I don't know many guys who'd want to date a rock, even if they're all idiots," she grins, "This one is special. He's my idiot ... I hope at least."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen frowns, "I really like him, that's what makes it so hard. I'm not really the type to be changing boyfriends all the time. Kal is only my second boyfriend... and since I changed ... well I don't know many guys who'd want to date a rock, even if they're all idiots," she grins, "This one is special. He's my idiot ... I hope at least."



 “They would like you to believe that,” she says with a roll of her eyes, “but if you think you are in love then you are already all too far gone,” the stylish elite laughs.  Arafina pauses thinking, “well maybe things for you and Kal will work out, and if not then you at least know that somewhere out there is someone you truly connected with.  Not many people get that chance…”

*Cassie*

Dr. Whitman nods, “I am sorry we could not find out more.  But I think I have a simple answer to your latter question.  We as sentient beings either elite or baseline must struggle with the idea that we must do something with our lives, for them to mean something.  I say just live, do what you think is right, and experience the world.  Perhaps that is the purpose, Cassandra.  You are the master of your fate, do not let those insecurities fester into inaction.  I don’t wish to preach but I think you have limitless potential to whatever you wish to do.  Just like my late daughter.”

*Bangkok*

_Mark if I am to believe what Mark intends to do is pretty much rush through the darkness downstairs looking for Black Heaven?  Correct me if I am wrong, before I continue this round._


----------



## Samnell (Apr 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Mark if I am to believe what Mark intends to do is pretty much rush through the darkness downstairs looking for Black Heaven?  Correct me if I am wrong, before I continue this round._




Yeah, he wants to canvass the darkness.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "My brother and I do not share the same powers, I am what one could call, an oracle, I can see what has not been, and what could be. It is one of the secrets of our success, both financially, and socially. Our mother though," she pauses, "she is not like you and I, she is more something else then human is the best way to describe it. But we get much of our abilities from her genetic lineage. Our father, I have never met, and despite my powers I cannot forsee his face."



"Umm, you just said your mom wan't human, but she wasn't really an Elite like us either, since you guys are Elites, then what else could she be?" she asks the other girl not really understanding what she is talking about.  _Um, wow, she is even more confusing then Tommy, I really hope they don't both think I'm stupid, I really want them to like me as much as I like him, _she thinks, looking around the room wide-eyed.

"Well, what do you think, Tommy said we shoul make our own country for Elites, do you think that it would work, using your powers I mean, would it even be possible?" she asks, wanting to see how the Oracle powrs work.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 28, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Dr. Whitman nods, “I am sorry we could not find out more. But I think I have a simple answer to your latter question. We as sentient beings either elite or baseline must struggle with the idea that we must do something with our lives, for them to mean something. I say just live, do what you think is right, and experience the world. Perhaps that is the purpose, Cassandra. You are the master of your fate, do not let those insecurities fester into inaction. I don’t wish to preach but I think you have limitless potential to whatever you wish to do. Just like my late daughter.”



Cassie nods as she listens to his words, thinking on her past statements and actions after the onset of registration. She considers her doubts and lack of knowledge, and how it has held her back in many ways. "There is merit in what you've said. I can see I'll have a lot to consider in the days to come. I think perhaps, at the end of the semester, I shall be returning to the states and take one of the scholarships I was offered. I doubt a mere student in the UN facitlity will have any true effect on the views of the UN, and I know there are those sympethic to my outlook back in the states."


----------



## Agamon (Apr 29, 2004)

As Strength shrugs off Anika's best effort, she slumps back to the hood of the car.  He arms and legs feel like lead and she's a bit dizzy.  She flinches at Ryan's yelled order, as though slapped.  "Into the air?" she asks, wondering why.  "Oh, I see," she mumbles to herself.  "Hermod, grant me wings," she mumbles again, drawing an 'm' shaped rune in the air, both exhausted and disappointed.

Floating into the air, she makes her way to the top of the building across the street.  _"I went from being the most important person in our plan, to most detrimental, to just plain useless,"_ she thinks, trying her best not to cry.  _"Fine, I'll get out of the way...maybe I'm not cut out for this stuff..."_

She sets down on the building and looks down at the fight.  _"There got to be something I can do..."_

OOC: Cast Flight and move up to the roof.  Way to go, Ryan, what a jerk.


----------



## Aenion (Apr 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “They would like you to believe that,” she says with a roll of her eyes, “but if you think you are in love then you are already all too far gone,” the stylish elite laughs.  Arafina pauses thinking, “well maybe things for you and Kal will work out, and if not then you at least know that somewhere out there is someone you truly connected with.  Not many people get that chance…”




"Thanks ... I think," Karen says, between writing her notes, "Isn't there anyone you like?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2004)

*Karen*

She shifts her shape to look like Kal, “Not really, when you can be anyone at any time, it sort of becomes pointless to try and find someone, when often times you don’t even know what you want in the first place,” she shifts back to her normal form, “besides I get bored with boys, and then the girls, and the cycle repeats… I rather enjoy just being by myself, and just have my clique, even if they don’t get it.”

*Cassie*

Dr. Whitman nods, “Well I wish you nothing but the best,” as they both enter his office.

Jun Min stands, “Well it looks like you two had a pleasant conversation, and I hope it was fruitful.  Cassie are you ready to go?”

Dr. Whitman glances to Cassie, “I think it was, she is a wonderful young woman, Miss Kim.”

*Kelly*

“It’s understandable Kelly, your mind lacks the capabilities to comprehend what I am telling you.  Our mother, is not an elite but she has great power, she created us fourteen years ago in an attempt to understand her fate, and in turn understand the path she believes she must take.  I do not know why, but she abandoned us early on, and disappeared when we were young.  But we knew she was out there, we are connected to her, and she in turn connected to us,” Erika replies.

“You are an elite, we are not, we are much more pure, and much more potent then your disease ridden personage can ever be.  It is no fault of your own that you are imperfect.  You are the end result of a callous attempt at playing god, all to serve an end of winning a war that is only beginning to take shape,” the oracle preaches.

Tommy nods, “Erika you may want to choose your words more carefully, unlike myself, Kelly is much more sensitive and fragile.”

“I see.  Well then, let me be more… tact.  The virus inside of you was formed by a conscious and perhaps insane mind.  A min that is driven towards the goal of success by any means needed, a mind that is inundated with all the knowledge of what is to come, and none of the foresight of morality or restraint.  A mistake made manifest, our mother is all these things and more.  You may have heard of her…”

Tommy frowns, but says nothing.

“Cardinal is our mother, as much as my brother would like to deny it, I know it to be true, just as he does,” Erika replies.

“If that is the case does that make Ryan our uncle?” Tommy jests.

Erika nods slowly, causing Tommy to frown once more.

*Bangkok*

Mark races through the smoke trying to pick his ay clear through the mist and not trip in the process.  But he does not find anything, or feel anything that seems humanoid.  But at least the mist starting to fade and he can see two figures engaged in combat upstairs, one an ebon female the other a smoking female form… Kiyana.

Kiyana gathers all her strength and power and tries to extend her control of water to the blood in Back Heaven’s body, forcing a new and violent power to the fore as she pushes herself farther then she has ever gone!  But her exhaustion plays right into Black Heaven’s hands as he catches her punch and turns it aside.

“Your determination is only matched by your ignorance and futility of your actions,” the elite speaks, as Kiyana lingers on the verge of collapse.

_Kiyana uses Extra Effort to generate a Drain Constitution effect but misses with a 19, she uses a Hero Point and rolls a 13.  She fails to connect, next round she will collapse._

Ryan moves down boosting his power and slams a foot into Strength, he stumbles back leaving a bruise along his face, but he seems undeterred by the attack grinning, “I am going to smash you good little man!”

_Ryan rolls a 24 to strike, and Strength rolls a 15 for his damage save.  He takes one Lethal Injury but is not stunned._

Anika is able to fly up and over to safety, she gets to her perch and from her vantage point can see Mistress working her way through the crowd, it seems like no one there seems to notice the Caucasian female just walking right by them in pseudo dominatrix gear.

_Anika has True Sight, she sees Mistress for what she is.  She is about 70 feet from the group, and about 100 feet from Anika._

James pops in right inside the club standing right next to Mark with his back to the scuffle going on upstairs.  He is disoriented by the trip though and is unable to act at the moment.

_James pops in now, he will be able to act next round._

Star tries to aid Ryan in his attack against Strength as best as she can!

_Star Aids Another and rolls a 19, he has a +2 to his Defense until her turn next round._

Strength reaches and grabs Ryan with his massive hands, and clenches his massive hands around Ryan in a forceful vise, grappling the elite with one hand!  Strength just sneers, and mutters a gleeful quote in Chinese as he squeezes with all his might!

_Strength makes an attack roll against Ryan, he rolls a 15, and uses a Villain Point, rolling a 19, and his total roll is 22.  He then initiates a grapple with his one hand, and rolls a 32, Ryan rolls only a 21.  Ryan is Grappled.  Ryan rolls an 8 Damage Save, he uses an HP assumed of course and rolls a 19.  He takes no Damage this turn.  Ryan’s shield does not hurt Strength in the slightest and he heals back the 1 lethal damage that he sustained from Ryan._

Yoshi looks torn between helping Ryan and following Mark’s order, he turns and runs after Mark.  He pauses next to Mark and speaks, “Strength has Ryan, what do we do!”  The speedy elite says while spinning.  He looks up to see Kiyana and Black Heaven engaged and throws n Air Ram right at the ebon elite!  The blast hits Black Heaven but he seems no worse for the wear able to evade the worst effects of the attack!

_Yoshi attacks Black Heaven he rolls a 23, and hits!  But Black Heaven rolls a 25 Damage Save and takes no damage!_

Black Heaven turns from Kiyana, who collapses in a heap, totally exhausted.  He narrows his eyes, “You have come into our home and have disrupted the sacred feng shui that keeps the balance in this place.  For that you must be punished,” he raises a hand launches an area blast of black electrical energy at Mark!

Black Heaven glares, as he floats back out of sight of the stairs to the right.

_Black Heaven rolls a 15 and misses.  Mark rolls a 23 Reflex Save, and then a 3 Damage Save.  I assumed he wanted to spend a Hero Point and rolls an 18 and he takes 1 lethal injury.  Yoshi rolls a 26 reflex save and then follows with an 18 Damage save he takes one lethal injury as well.  James rolls a 26 reflex save and then follows with a 24 damage save, he is fine!   He float back 30 feet into a room on his right.  He is about 45 feet from Mark and company.  It is now *Mark’s* turn._

_*Initiative List:* Yoshi 34, Black Heaven 20, Mark 19, Kiyana 19, Ryan 16, Anika 12, Mistress 9, James 8, Star 6, Strength 6_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Dr. Whitman nods, “Well I wish you nothing but the best,” as they both enter his office.
> 
> ...



"I could say that it was a bit fruitful." Cassie says as she walks in. "It was a pleasure Dr. Whitman, I don't suppose you would mind if we corresponded from time to time Doctor?" Smiles and offers a little bow to him. "You've given me a great deal to talk about."

_After they leave._

"Jun Min, did the school have proof that I was an engineered human?" she asks calmly as they ride back.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I could say that it was a bit fruitful." Cassie says as she walks in. "It was a pleasure Dr. Whitman, I don't suppose you would mind if we corresponded from time to time Doctor?" Smiles and offers a little bow to him. "You've given me a great deal to talk about."




"Of course, please by all means," he hands her a card with his contct addresses, "both of you have a good day."



			
				Kaintheseeker said:
			
		

> _After they leave._
> 
> "Jun Min, did the school have proof that I was an engineered human?" she asks calmly as they ride back.




After a long puse Jun Min answers, "The question had been asked, and it seems that Dr. Hudabo may have even verified that, yes, your DNA and the way your powers work seem to speak of a technology that may hint at your powers being preprogrammed or constructed.  But since it was all conjecture, it was not discussed with you until we had actual proof."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> After a long puse Jun Min answers, "The question had been asked, and it seems that Dr. Hudabo may have even verified that, yes, your DNA and the way your powers work seem to speak of a technology that may hint at your powers being preprogrammed or constructed. But since it was all conjecture, it was not discussed with you until we had actual proof."




"So, the school has decided to not follow up on their promise of full disclosure after all." Cassie says quietly as she looks out the vehicle's window. "I know that the facility must be monitoring my computer usage and has to know my opinion on the registration of elites. So, I'm quessing that in addition to my not being allowed on the team, that the investigation into my past is now more for the benefit of the school than me huh."


----------



## Samnell (Apr 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi looks torn between helping Ryan and following Mark’s order, he turns and runs after Mark.  He pauses next to Mark and speaks, “Strength has Ryan, what do we do!”  The speedy elite says while spinning.  He looks up to see Kiyana and Black Heaven engaged and throws n Air Ram right at the ebon elite!  The blast hits Black Heaven but he seems no worse for the wear able to evade the worst effects of the attack!




Tasting ozone and trying not to think about the last time he smelled his skin burning, Mark makes his decision. "Ryan can handle himself for a little bit." _I hope._ "Smokie first."

Mark rushes Black Heaven.


----------



## Aenion (Apr 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> She shifts her shape to look like Kal, “Not really, when you can be anyone at any time, it sort of becomes pointless to try and find someone, when often times you don’t even know what you want in the first place,” she shifts back to her normal form, “besides I get bored with boys, and then the girls, and the cycle repeats… I rather enjoy just being by myself, and just have my clique, even if they don’t get it.”




Karen frowns as she looks up from her book, "Maybe ... at least you can be whomever you want. I get to look like a 17 year old crystal alien for the rest of my live," her body moves as if she sighed but no air escapes, "but I'm still myself, I guess," her mouth stays agape for a moment as Arafina's last words sink through, "Y-you have dated other girls? What is it like?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen frowns as she looks up from her book, "Maybe ... at least you can be whomever you want. I get to look like a 17 year old crystal alien for the rest of my live," her body moves as if she sighed but no air escapes, "but I'm still myself, I guess," her mouth stays agape for a moment as Arafina's last words sink through, "Y-you have dated other girls? What is it like?"



 “It is different,” she says with a shrug, “though in the end it ends up being the same emotional drama and play.”  Arafina sighs, “Its just playing out a fantasy I guess, you can be anyone you want to be, and do anything you want, with little consequence, I guess it is all just a game to me.”

*Cassie*

“Well I would not go that far, we just didn’t have anything concrete to give you, why tell you something that may or may not be true?  It would only confuse you further, it’s not our business to feed you disinformation Cassie, and we just want to help.  I want you o have all the facts, not just guesses and rumors, only the facts this I your life after all,” Jun Min replies.

She focuses on the road, “Well frankly your opinion on the Elite Registration is not even a factor, and you are entitled to your opinion and beliefs.  We don’t monitor you any more so then any student for network security.  I applaud your activism, but you really need to drop the attitude that we don’ want to help you.  I want to help you, if I didn’t I would not have brought you all the way out here when I have about forty other projects on my plate all at once.  It is like you don’t appreciate everything I have done to try and help you…”

*Bangkok*

_Is Mark attacking or just moving towards Black Heaven?_


----------



## Samnell (Apr 29, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Is Mark attacking or just moving towards Black Heaven?_




The intent was to attack. Sorry.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 30, 2004)

Anika watches as Ryan and Strength rocket up into the sky.   _"We didn't want to kill h..."_  She ponders the thought for a moment and drops it from her mind.  Looking back down at the crowd, she spots Mistress and arches an eyebrow.  _"Where d'you think you're going?"_ she thinks.  "Great Wodan, encase that fleeing woman in an icy tomb." she says, drawing a straight vertical line in the air.

Let's try that again... that's an EE to cast Snare on Mistress (encased in ice - spend my last HP to counter fatigue...and yeah, assuming it's successful, I know I need to do it again to completely bind her, this would be a thin coating, doing it again will make it a block)  She'll just stay put on the ledge after that.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> The intent was to attack. Sorry.



 Mark rushes toward Black Heaven and tries to strike the ebon elite with all he has!  But his clumsy punch just makes Black Heaven smirk, “So you would be the leader of this band of children? How quaint…”

_Mark rolls a 10 on his attack and he misses, very badly._

Kiyana collapses on the floor calling out a single name over the radio, “James… I am sorry…” she lays at the top of the stairs.

_Kiyana collapsed, it is now *Ryan’s* turn._


----------



## Aenion (Apr 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “It is different,” she says with a shrug, “though in the end it ends up being the same emotional drama and play.”  Arafina sighs, “Its just playing out a fantasy I guess, you can be anyone you want to be, and do anything you want, with little consequence, I guess it is all just a game to me.”




"It must be nice being able to be whomever you want to be," Karen says looking wistful, "Me other hand, I get to look like an alien," she shrugs, "but I guess there are worst things than turning to crystal, I could have turned into some icky goo or something."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "It must be nice being able to be whomever you want to be," Karen says looking wistful, "Me other hand, I get to look like an alien," she shrugs, "but I guess there are worst things than turning to crystal, I could have turned into some icky goo or something."



 Arafina smirks, "Yeah there is that," she pick up her books as the class comes to an end, "Well good luck Karen, I hope everything works out for you, see you later," she smiles with a wave and joins her friends outside.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Ryan smirks at Strength, muttering "Right where I want you, dumbass." _I need to take this guy out in one shot, I can't afford to wear him down. Let's make sure I have a good grip first._

Ryan locks his arm around Strength's, then sneers. "Going up!," he shouts, as he kicks his legs off the ground and attempts to use Strength's vice-like grip to his own disadvantage, hoping he won't be able to disengage it before too late. Ryan flies upward, incredibly fast, dragging Strength along with him.

_I'm not sure about the mechanics for this. If I can, I'd like to spend a Hero Point and use Super Flight, putting the two of them very high in the air._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> “Well I would not go that far, we just didn’t have anything concrete to give you, why tell you something that may or may not be true? It would only confuse you further, it’s not our business to feed you disinformation Cassie, and we just want to help. I want you o have all the facts, not just guesses and rumors, only the facts this I your life after all,” Jun Min replies.
> 
> She focuses on the road, “Well frankly your opinion on the Elite Registration is not even a factor, and you are entitled to your opinion and beliefs. We don’t monitor you any more so then any student for network security. I applaud your activism, but you really need to drop the attitude that we don’ want to help you. I want to help you, if I didn’t I would not have brought you all the way out here when I have about forty other projects on my plate all at once. It is like you don’t appreciate everything I have done to try and help you…”



Cassie sighs and it's clear she's frustrated. "I apologize Jun Min, its.. well frustrating to have so many answers create even more questions. I'm sorry if I'm blaming the school, its.." looks out the window. "I'm just tired of it.. and I can let go till I know who I really am."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan smirks at Strength, muttering "Right where I want you, dumbass." _I need to take this guy out in one shot, I can't afford to wear him down. Let's make sure I have a good grip first._
> 
> Ryan locks his arm around Strength's, then sneers. "Going up!," he shouts, as he kicks his legs off the ground and attempts to use Strength's vice-like grip to his own disadvantage, hoping he won't be able to disengage it before too late. Ryan flies upward, incredibly fast, dragging Strength along with him.
> 
> _I'm not sure about the mechanics for this. If I can, I'd like to spend a Hero Point and use Super Flight, putting the two of them very high in the air._



_Current Super Strength is 8 for Ryan, so he should be able to lift himself and Strength quite easily.  Ryan and Strength are now 50,000 feet above the ground.  Thankfully Ryan does not need to breathe…_

With a powerful sonic boom that shatters windows in several blocks both Ryan and Strength speed upward in the blink of an eye and are out of sight!  Strength blinks scowling before he starts to choke, “If… I… die… I will… take… you… with… me…”

_I will wait to see if Anika will revise her actions…_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Cassie sighs and it's clear she's frustrated. "I apologize Jun Min, its.. well frustrating to have so many answers create even more questions. I'm sorry if I'm blaming the school, its.." looks out the window. "I'm just tired of it.. and I can let go till I know who I really am."



 Jun Min nods as she pulls into the garage, "Maybe you are just who you are," she finishes.


----------



## Karl Green (Apr 30, 2004)

[OCC - Unless something totally changes...]

James yells "*Kiyana... NOOO...*" and will teleport next to her. He will then teleport her to the nearest aid station and yell for a medic... panic and fear in his voice...


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika watches as Ryan and Strength rocket up into the sky.   _"We didn't want to kill h..."_  She ponders the thought for a moment and drops it from her mind.  Looking back down at the crowd, she spots Mistress and arches an eyebrow.  _"Where d'you think you're going?"_ she thinks.  "Great Wodan, encase that fleeing woman in an icy tomb." she says, drawing a straight vertical line in the air.
> 
> Let's try that again... that's an EE to cast Snare on Mistress (encased in ice - spend my last HP to counter fatigue...and yeah, assuming it's successful, I know I need to do it again to completely bind her, this would be a thin coating, doing it again will make it a block)  She'll just stay put on the ledge after that.




_*Initiative List:* Yoshi 34, Black Heaven 20, Mark 19, Kiyana 19, Ryan 16, Anika 12, Mistress 9, James 8, Star 6, Strength 6_

Anika tries with all her might to try and catch Mistress, but her aim is way off as the mercenary elite continues to make her way through the crowd!  Mistress is sprinting as fast as she can through the crowd.

_Anika rolls a 9 for her attack and misses.  Mistress is just flat out running, moving another 100 feet this round._

_Meanwhile.._

James teleports to Kiyana and then grabs the girl and prepares to teleport her out to the evacuation point.  He can see Black Heaven and Mark mixing it up, or at least Mark not getting his but kicked, yet.

_The teleport to the Evac site is an extended Teleport he can do that next round._

Star looks up and then turns to the crowd, she sighs and leaps to the top of the building with Anika, “Do you need me to carry you to the Evac point, Anika?”

_Star leaps up to the top of the roof._

Up in the upper atmosphere, Strength rears back for a punch, fighting to stay conscious!  He punches Ryan with all his might!

_Fortitude Save of 20, he is still conscious. Power Attack +5 on the attack, he rolls a 24 to strike!  Ryan rolls a 16 for his Damage Save… I will wait to see if he wishes to use a Hero Point or not._


----------



## Hammerhead (May 1, 2004)

_Yes, a Hero Point will be spent to reroll my save. I think I'm out, after this. Gulp._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 1, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> This space to be filled later.
> 
> _Toki, did I roll a 16 on the die, or an 11 (+5 Damage save from Con and Toughness?)_



_Ryan rolled an 11 plus 5 for his Damage Save for a 16 total.  I will give you the total roll, but I can break it down if needed._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 1, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jun Min nods as she pulls into the garage, "Maybe you are just who you are," she finishes.



Cassie nods as she gets out, pausing to bow slightly to Jun Min. "Thank you again for taking time to help me out." with a slight smile as she turns to head back to her room to make sure that she notes down the info she has before making ready for the nights work ahead.


----------



## Aenion (May 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Arafina smirks, "Yeah there is that," she pick up her books as the class comes to an end, "Well good luck Karen, I hope everything works out for you, see you later," she smiles with a wave and joins her friends outside.




"Yeah ... uhm, see you later," Karen says with a smile, before gathering her own books. She leaves the classroom, checking her watch as she starts to look for Kal or Claire.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 2, 2004)

_*Initiative List:* Yoshi 34, Black Heaven 20, Mark 19, Kiyana 19, Ryan 16, Anika 12, Mistress 9, James 8, Star 6, Strength 6_

*Bangkok*

_Ryan uses his last HP and rolls a 21.  He takes a lethal damage and is stunned!_

Strength slams his fist into Ryan’s chest knocking the young elite senseless.  He lets go, and begins to descend as Ryan’s control lapses on his flight and begins to descend as well towards the clouds, and then the earth blow…

_Meanwhile..._ Yoshi dashes up the stairs as well still spinning and tries to smash one of his spinning fists into Black Heaven!  Yoshi slams his fist into Black Heaven’s face, causing the elite to blink with surprise and anger, as the spinning elite busts the ebon elite’s nose!

_Yoshi rolls a 10, he uses an HP and rolls a 29!  A critical Hit!  Black Heaven rolls a 20 Damage Save and takes a single Lethal Hit!_

Black Heaven takes stock of the situation, and decides to slam down an obscuring effect right down on himself, as black mist explodes outward blinding the two speedy elites!  Anika can see Black Heaven fly out the window and upwards, he is now 60 feet above the ground, and he looks to continue climbing!

_Black Heaven uses his Obscure effect and then moves out the window.  It is now *Mark’s* turn!_

*Karen*

Karen walks back towards the dorms and finds Kal waiting for right on the steps to the schoolhouse.  He stands and smiles, “Hey Karen,” he gives her a big hug lifting her up and spinning her around effortlessly, “miss me?” he says putting her down.

*Cassie*

Cassie gets to her room and sees Jimmy Li walking towards her room as well, “Hey how did your little meeting with the Magog scientist go?” he says leaning right next to her door.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Cassie gets to her room and sees Jimmy Li walking towards her room as well, “Hey how did your little meeting with the Magog scientist go?” he says leaning right next to her door.



"Informative." she says as she opens her door and leaves it open for him to come in. "Want to hear about it?" (assuming he says yes, she fills him in) She asks as she starts typing in notes about the interview and what she's found out.


----------



## Aenion (May 2, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Karen walks back towards the dorms and finds Kal waiting for right on the steps to the schoolhouse.  He stands and smiles, “Hey Karen,” he gives her a big hug lifting her up and spinning her around effortlessly, “miss me?” he says putting her down.




"Heeey!" Karen protests as he lifts her of the ground, a big smile on her face, "Of course I did," she gives him a quick peck on the lips.

"So what have you been up to?" she asks when her feet are back on the ground.


----------



## Agamon (May 2, 2004)

"Thanks, Star, but I think I can manage," Anika says rather woosily.  "I hope Ryan knows what he's doing," she says looking up.  She sees Black Heaven fly up out of the buildling.  "This could only have gone worse if we were all dead.  How did they know we were coming?"

She speaks into her comm.  "Mistress and and the black guy are fleeing, and Strength is in Ryan's hands now.  We should get to evac, guys.  James, what's Kiyana's status?"  She turns to Star, "Let's go," she tells her, tired and unhappy.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 2, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Heeey!" Karen protests as he lifts her of the ground, a big smile on her face, "Of course I did," she gives him a quick peck on the lips.
> 
> "So what have you been up to?" she asks when her feet are back on the ground.




"Nothing much, attending the classes, trying not to fall asleep, and pretty much nothing else, I ran into Aris earlier but she was pretty tight lipped, said to wait for the meeting.  So shall we track her down?  I am just itching to hear what our Miracle Girl has found out!" Kal smirks.

*Cassie*

Jimmy Li listens sitting on the bed, "That is cool, so it sounds like the scientist was prety helpful, especially since you looked like his daughter, that is kind of wierd, so you think the school has been holding back on you?  I wouldn't doubt it, this place is eerie, it gives me the creeps sometimes."


----------



## Karl Green (May 2, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> She speaks into her comm.  "Mistress and and the black guy are fleeing, and Strength is in Ryan's hands now.  We should get to evac, guys.  James, what's Kiyana's status?"  She turns to Star, "Let's go," she tells her, tired and unhappy.





James snaps out of his shock to say "*I...I'm not sure... I think she is still breaking...I...*" 

James will try and do a quit medic check (default WIS bonus) to make sure Kiyana is still alive


----------



## Tokiwong (May 2, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> James snaps out of his shock to say "*I...I'm not sure... I think she is still breaking...I...*"
> 
> James will try and do a quit medic check (default WIS bonus) to make sure Kiyana is still alive



_No need to roll, Kiyana is breathing just totally exhausted and beaten... and ragged, but alive, she just is out like a light _


----------



## Hammerhead (May 2, 2004)

"Uhhh" Ryan grunts, as Strength's fist connects with his body. He then tumbles free, and starts accelerating  downwards towards the earth below, stunned by the attack.

_So that's what being hurt feels like. Glad I know. Try to avoid it in the future._

As he tumbles towards the earth like a rag doll, flipping end over end, Ryan clears himself of the pain, regenerating his damaged body back to its normal, healthy self. He screams in pain from the effect, even as he feels his broken ribs set themselves again.

_After I spend a round falling and being stunned, Ryan will Heal +9 himself, taking away the three lethal hits he suffered._


----------



## Aenion (May 3, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Nothing much, attending the classes, trying not to fall asleep, and pretty much nothing else, I ran into Aris earlier but she was pretty tight lipped, said to wait for the meeting.  So shall we track her down?  I am just itching to hear what our Miracle Girl has found out!" Kal smirks.




"I ran into her as well, she said the same to me," Karen shrugs.

"Sure," Karen smiles, "I hope it's some good news."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Jimmy Li listens sitting on the bed, "That is cool, so it sounds like the scientist was prety helpful, especially since you looked like his daughter, that is kind of wierd, so you think the school has been holding back on you? I wouldn't doubt it, this place is eerie, it gives me the creeps sometimes."



"I wouldn't know Eerie.. since I've only really spent a lot of time here.. but I doubt that I will be staying much longer. Upon reflection though, I think Jun Min was right and they weren't withholding as much as just waiting for verification." She finishes typing up her notes and puts the computer into standby. "We still on for the breaking and entry tonight? I think most of my answers have been given to me for the moment, but I did agree to help out and I try to keep my word. I am curious as to why you are interested in the facitlity Jimmy, you've got the least stake in this affair."



(ooc: strange.. my post I tried to put up yesterday somehow didn't go... ah well..)


----------



## Tokiwong (May 4, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I wouldn't know Eerie.. since I've only really spent a lot of time here.. but I doubt that I will be staying much longer. Upon reflection though, I think Jun Min was right and they weren't withholding as much as just waiting for verification." She finishes typing up her notes and puts the computer into standby. "We still on for the breaking and entry tonight? I think most of my answers have been given to me for the moment, but I did agree to help out and I try to keep my word. I am curious as to why you are interested in the facitlity Jimmy, you've got the least stake in this affair."




“I am sure we are still on,” Jimmy replies as he listens to Cassie continue.  He places a hand on her shoulder, “I told Ryan that I would help out with trying to figure what the hell is going on with all the crazy stuff going on, and I am not about to back off now.  Jimmy Li does not roll like that; I fight when I get backed up to the wall.  Besides I am not about to let you guys have all the fun without me,” he smirks.

He gives her a long look in the eyes, “You know you’re cuter when you get all serious and motivated.”

*Karen*

Kal nods and the couple walk to Aris’ room.  The blue skinned teen is there listening to music, she spins with a smile, “Great, where is Cassie and Jimmy, I thought they would be joining us, I couldn’t find Cassie all day, and well Jimmy said he would be here, I don’t know how reliable he is, but lets hope he makes it.”

Kal smirks, “Jimmy will be here, he is a fighter like me; he won’t miss the chance to bash some heads!”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 4, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I am sure we are still on,” Jimmy replies as he listens to Cassie continue. He places a hand on her shoulder, “I told Ryan that I would help out with trying to figure what the hell is going on with all the crazy stuff going on, and I am not about to back off now. Jimmy Li does not roll like that; I fight when I get backed up to the wall. Besides I am not about to let you guys have all the fun without me,” he smirks.
> 
> He gives her a long look in the eyes, “You know you’re cuter when you get all serious and motivated.”



"Now you're just teasing me." Cassie says with a blush and a smile, "shouldn't we be getting ready or something?" she asks as she gets up and walks to her dresser for some darker clothing.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 4, 2004)

*Freefall Interrogations*

Recovering from the horrible chest wounds and the soul-splitting pain that accompanied such healing, Ryan adjusts his velocity to catch up to Strength, stabilizng himself and drawing alongside the falling man, about fifteen feet away.

Smirking, Ryan, upside down, raises a hand and waves at him, ignoring the buffeting winds due to his protective force field. "So, I imagine you never thought much about the hereafter, being tough and regenerative and all. There's gotta be a lot of metaphysical questions going through your mind, and you've got a choice."

"You can either ponder them for the next few minutes, before your insides are splattered over the ground. Or, you can answer my questions and ponder them for sixty years inside a nice, comfy prison cell with cable TV and central heating. Now, where's Honor?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Recovering from the horrible chest wounds and the soul-splitting pain that accompanied such healing, Ryan adjusts his velocity to catch up to Strength, stabilizng himself and drawing alongside the falling man, about fifteen feet away.
> 
> Smirking, Ryan, upside down, raises a hand and waves at him, ignoring the buffeting winds due to his protective force field. "So, I imagine you never thought much about the hereafter, being tough and regenerative and all. There's gotta be a lot of metaphysical questions going through your mind, and you've got a choice."
> 
> "You can either ponder them for the next few minutes, before your insides are splattered over the ground. Or, you can answer my questions and ponder them for sixty years inside a nice, comfy prison cell with cable TV and central heating. Now, where's Honor?"




"Well you are quite smug," Strength replies, "but you underestimate my loyalty and you I think you do not have the balls to watch  man die if you can help it.   But ultimately even in death I still win... no prison will hold Strength... so save your words!" he rasps.


----------



## Aenion (May 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Kal nods and the couple walk to Aris’ room.  The blue skinned teen is there listening to music, she spins with a smile, “Great, where is Cassie and Jimmy, I thought they would be joining us, I couldn’t find Cassie all day, and well Jimmy said he would be here, I don’t know how reliable he is, but lets hope he makes it.”
> 
> Kal smirks, “Jimmy will be here, he is a fighter like me; he won’t miss the chance to bash some heads!”




"I'm sure they'll be here soon," Karen smiles at Kal, "yes I guess for Jimmy that's enough of a reason, but I haven't seen Cassie either."


----------



## Hammerhead (May 5, 2004)

"Yeah, well, I wonder if your minions are going to be quite as loyal. In fact, let's find out." Ryan pauses the conversation while fumbling with the overly complicated communicator before figuring it out.

"Hey, this is Ryan about 10 miles or so above the ground, conducting a free fall interrogation of Strength. It's pretty cold up here. How're things on your side of the world?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Now you're just teasing me." Cassie says with a blush and a smile, "shouldn't we be getting ready or something?" she asks as she gets up and walks to her dresser for some darker clothing.




"Yeah," he says, "I am ready when you are, we better get going the rest are waiting for us I am sure."

Once Cassie is done getting ready, the two of them arrive at Aris room, they walk in and Aris sighs, very much releived, "I am glad you two made it, well it looks like we can get started."

She brings up some blueprints on her computer of the VSC Tower in Mudaba Adin, with certain portions highlighted.  Aris speaks, "Well I got this from the contact, and that we could most likely find Red Witch in her suite, here," she points.

"Oh the contact also told me that VSC had a spy planted at the school, but they wouldn't tell me whom..." she says with a grimace.

"Great..." Kal smirks.


----------



## Agamon (May 6, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Yeah, well, I wonder if your minions are going to be quite as loyal. In fact, let's find out." Ryan pauses the conversation while fumbling with the overly complicated communicator before figuring it out.
> 
> "Hey, this is Ryan about 10 miles or so above the ground, conducting a free fall interrogation of Strength. It's pretty cold up here. How're things on your side of the world?"




"How are things?"  Anika replies.  "They could be better.  We're waiting on you, the other two have gotten away.  Kiyana apparently passed out, which really doesn't sound like a bad idea to me right now.  We're heading for the evac point.  Has he told you anything?"


----------



## Samnell (May 6, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "How are things?"  Anika replies.  "They could be better.  We're waiting on you, the other two have gotten away.  Kiyana apparently passed out, which really doesn't sound like a bad idea to me right now.  We're heading for the evac point.  Has he told you anything?"




"Do you know where he's coming down?" Mark adds on the comm, narrowly suppressing tremors in his hands. "We need to clear that area out so he doesn't land on anyone."


----------



## Aenion (May 6, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Yeah," he says, "I am ready when you are, we better get going the rest are waiting for us I am sure."
> 
> Once Cassie is done getting ready, the two of them arrive at Aris room, they walk in and Aris sighs, very much releived, "I am glad you two made it, well it looks like we can get started."
> 
> ...




_So they're sure there's a spy but they won't tell who it is? What kind of informant is this?_ "Any idea of how we're going to get to that suite?" Karen looks attentively at the blueprints, trying to figure out how they could best get in, but is not very good at tactics, "That is, assuming they don't already know we're coming."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 6, 2004)

Cassie sighs. "So anyone have any idea on how we are to get in and out of the facility with proper speed and stealth?" glances over the blue prints curiously. "A shame we don't have a 'porter, that would make this simpler, just relocate to the rooftop and from there slip down through the elevator shafts to access what we need without worrying about the security. I don't see a way to access the shafts from below though." she says as she looks over the blueprints.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 6, 2004)

_No sense of humor down on the ground._ "What do you mean they're getting away?" Ryan asks, incredulous and angry. "We have people who can outrun sound waves, and you're telling me that they're just getting away?! Get after them! And if Strength's smart and decides to talk, he won't be coming down, and no, Mark, I am not a mathematical genius who can predict where a falling object is going to land several minutes from now. Ryan out," he finishes angrily. _My sister is. Maybe I can try calling her. What a screwed up mission. _

Ryan looks at Strength wearily, then switches off his communicator. "Sorry. I'll be honest with you: my friends are having some kind of trouble capturing your friends down below. They kind of ran out on you."

"If you thought that Mark, or Anika, or James, or whoever wouldn't let you die, you're right. They probably wouldn't. Unfortunately for you, you're dealing with Ryan, the killer. Not only will I let you die, I will make sure you're dead by encasing your splattered remains in molten lead or something, because you're a murderer."

"Still, you're loyal to your brother, and I can respect that. But we both know that VSC, or Congo, or Overseer, whoever you're working for, would sell you out in a heartbeat. How did you know we were coming?"


----------



## Samnell (May 7, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _No sense of humor down on the ground._ "What do you mean they're getting away?" Ryan asks, incredulous and angry. "We have people who can outrun sound waves, and you're telling me that they're just getting away?! Get after them! And if Strength's smart and decides to talk, he won't be coming down, and no, Mark, I am not a mathematical genius who can predict where a falling object is going to land several minutes from now. Ryan out," he finishes angrily. _My sister is. Maybe I can try calling her. What a screwed up mission. _




Mark opens his mouth to say something involving four letters to Ryan when the comm goes dead. "We got what we were coming for," he says half to himself.

He looks around and speaks into his comm again "We've done all we can here. Let's get to the evac point," he says tiredly. _And couldn't have done a worse job at it short of someone coming back dead._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark opens his mouth to say something involving four letters to Ryan when the comm goes dead. "We got what we were coming for," he says half to himself.
> 
> He looks around and speaks into his comm again "We've done all we can here. Let's get to the evac point," he says tiredly. _And couldn't have done a worse job at it short of someone coming back dead._




The Evac Point is abuzz with people as the Legacy team, makes a hasty regrouping nearly a mile from the combat site.  Although Ryan is still somewhere many miles over the earth conducting his freefall negotiations, his communicator is off and therefore he is out of touch.

As the young international heroes arrive they see several representatives of different World News Agencies present, and all clamoring to get a piece of the scoop, they also see Roundhouse there with several UNJE soldiers and four STAR androids ready to handle any additional problems.

Star gives the androids a strange look, “Odd… I wonder if they are just like me,” she mused.  Where Star shows emotion and seems to react to outside stimulus these androids just stand silent with blank looks on their face, it is almost as if there is no life inside them.

Roundhouse crack a grin, “Damn I guess Legacy is for real, not bad all things considered, Pramoj is in the Evac Aerodyne, any of you guys need immediate medical attention,” he gestures to Kiyana and James already on board and medics tending to the elite.

*Ryan*

Strength glowers, “What… would… do…” he tries to peak as the giant elite loses conscious from the lack of oxygen, his body going limp as he continues to plummet down towards the earth.

*Back at the Institute*

The schematics show that a vulnerable location would be the aerodyne port, from there you just have maneuver through the corridors towards the suite, but it is the closest point to the suite.  Aris shrugs, “We don’t have a teleporter, but I can probably mask us all with an invisible field, at least long enough to get us inside.  An aerodyne leaves from there every 2 hours and 45 minutes, like a shuttle to various locations around the city.”

Kal nods, “Sweet, but uhh how are we all getting in there, we can’t all fly?”

Jimmy nods, “Yeah actually only you and Aris can fly,” he gestures to Kal.

“Sure, but… damn that is a good question… do we have an alternate plan,” Kal replies.

“Well I learned how to fly the Raptor back home” Aris replies, "these aerodynes can’t b much harder then that, we can take one from the school and fly it in, the informant was kind of enough to give me some access codes, I can mask the ship, but its going to be a rough landing I bet.”

Kal smiles, “This plan keeps getting better and better.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 7, 2004)

"Next comes the important question. The level of violence we're to take in this enterprise.. Are we going to keep it below the level of murder? I mean, this entire outing is illegal but if we can keep from actual lasting harm and we get caught, assuming they don't kill us on the spot, as minors we can stay out of long term prison time right? Or.. that is the sort of thing I gather in the Vids."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 7, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Next comes the important question. The level of violence we're to take in this enterprise.. Are we going to keep it below the level of murder? I mean, this entire outing is illegal but if we can keep from actual lasting harm and we get caught, assuming they don't kill us on the spot, as minors we can stay out of long term prison time right? Or.. that is the sort of thing I gather in the Vids."



 "We don't kill people, that isn't what we do, we just bash heads," Kal replies flatly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 7, 2004)

"Then there is the questions of communcation and who will serve as lead element. Jimmy and I are both skilled in hand to hand but I think I hold the edge in stealth whereas he has the edge in actual experience and strength from what I've seen."


----------



## Aenion (May 7, 2004)

"I agree with Kal, no violence unless absoluty necessary," Karen listens to Cassie, _Cassie seems to know what she's doing. Why haven't they put her on Legacy yet?_ "I'm pretty good at hand-to-hand myself I guess and I know my way around simple electronics," she shrugs, "But probably not enough for what we'll encounter there."


----------



## Agamon (May 7, 2004)

Anika arches an eyebrow at the STARs.  _"How many did Tommy make?"_ she thinks.

"That was successful?  I guess that depends on whether Strength talks to Ryan, that's why we came here."  She looks at the aerodyne.  "I just need to sit down."  She glides into the aerodyne and slumps down into the nearest avaliable seat.


----------



## Karl Green (May 7, 2004)

James is hovering over where the Doctors and Nurses are tending to Kiayana, with a worried look on his face. He does not notice the rest of the team (or multiple Stars) when they arrive…[occ ]


----------



## Hammerhead (May 7, 2004)

_The old falling unconscious chestnut, while saying something of import. I'm not going to fall for THAT one._ "Yo, ugly, wake up!" Ryan calls, angrily. "You're not fooling me." _Apparently he wasn't faking. Great._

Ryan will fly away from the Elite, allowing cosmic energy to flow through him, then ram straight towards Strength in a bone-jarring collision. 

_Boost +9, move away. Next round, Ram attack. Just checking to make sure he isn't faking._


----------



## Samnell (May 8, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "That was successful?  I guess that depends on whether Strength talks to Ryan, that's why we came here."  She looks at the aerodyne.  "I just need to sit down."  She glides into the aerodyne and slumps down into the nearest avaliable seat.




"Me too," Mark agrees tiredly and slumps down next to Anika. "At least we all came out in one piece."

_Need a swim. Need a swim._


----------



## Agamon (May 8, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Me too," Mark agrees tiredly and slumps down next to Anika. "At least we all came out in one piece."




"Only barely," Anika replies.  "I think I know how those bugs feel when they hit the windshield of a car.  And I wouldn't be disappointed if I was never punched through a wall again."  She sighs and looks at Mark.  "You don't think Ryan's actually going let Strength hit the ground?  He was just bluffing, right?"


----------



## Samnell (May 8, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Only barely," Anika replies.  "I think I know how those bugs feel when they hit the windshield of a car.  And I wouldn't be disappointed if I was never punched through a wall again."  She sighs and looks at Mark.  "You don't think Ryan's actually going let Strength hit the ground?  He was just bluffing, right?"




"Yeah. Of course he was," Mark answers, tired but confident. "I don't think Honor put me through a wall, unless you call him a wall."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 8, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Yeah. Of course he was," Mark answers, tired but confident. "I don't think Honor put me through a wall, unless you call him a wall."




Star sighs to Mark, “I don’t think you can classify Honor as a wall, more of a whirling body of fists and kicks.  Where his brother is simply strong, Honor is swift, and agile, and well versed in several styles of martial arts.  I recognized six different forms when he tried to kill you, and then destroyed me.”

Star turns to Anika, “I don’t agree with Mark, I think Ryan is perfectly capable of letting Strength die if he does not give him what he wants.  It may not be part of the rules of engagement.  Either way, it is out of our hands, we can only hope that I am wrong.”

Roundhouse shakes his head, “I didn’t say it was a success, just that you guys are for real.  This is far from a shining success, more like winning by default…”

_Meanwhile_, the medic turns to James, “Kiyana will be fine, she just needs time to rest, her injuries are superficial for the most part.  She pushed her powers to the max; it looks like, lots of great data for the UNJE archives.”

*Ryan*

_Not even going to roll, you won’t kill him, he isn’t moving, and he will heal the injury long before hitting the ground, but he will die if he gets no oxygen soon…_

Ryan rams Strength and sends the elite brute spiraling through the air out of control.  His body flails about out of control, and it is obvious that brutal Hong Kong enforcer is out like a light, and his breathing seems to be slowing as he continues to tumbles towards the clouds and earth far below…

*Karen & Cassie*

“Well Kal and I are always linked up thanks to our suits,” Aris replies, “I guess we just stay close to each other and don’t split up, I don’t have any clue about this command element stuff, but I figured since I knew the best about where we are going, that I should take the lead.”

Kal shrugs, “Works for me, frees up my mind for more butt-kicking.”

“Does that actually take conscious thought?” Jimmy replies incredulously.

Kal shrugs, “Multitasking is not my specialty.”

“Very true,” Aris agrees.

Jimmy sighs, “Yeah… okay Cassie you have a good grasp on this small team tactics stuff, Aris you navigate, Cassie you take the lead.”

Aris rolls her eyes, “Cassie?”

“Yeah, Cassie leads, you just supply her with the info she needs to get us through safe,” Jimmy responds.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 8, 2004)

Sighing, Ryan flies after the careening Strength, grabbing him tightly around the waist in a bear hug. _What's with my friends? Why did they just give up and let that murderer walk away? Why not chase after him? 

I guess they just lost the will to fight. You'd think Star would at least keep blasting._ After securing his hold, Ryan greatly accelerates, feeling the air rush by him as he rushes to the evacuation point prepared earlier.

"Delivery!" he shouts as he rushes in. "Who wants to sign for an unconscious Elite?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 8, 2004)

Cassie looks a bit suprised and embarrased by the selction as leader. "Well, I don't know if I know that much about this sort of thing, but I try to think things out, there is still a lot about the real world I don't have a clue about you know. But I think the team mix and position would most likely work out for the best. Are we ready to move out and deploy?"


----------



## Aenion (May 9, 2004)

Karen listens quietly as the team setup is being discussed, when Cassie wants to leave already, she objects, "Shouldn't we wait 'till tonight? I have to go to Kelly's memorial service at six anyway, people might notice if we were absent. Maybe we should leave at 7:30 or something. Unless you really can't wait to get there."


----------



## Samnell (May 9, 2004)

Lacking the energy to reply, Mark more or less ignores Star's commentary on Ryan's morals and Honor's capabilities.



> Roundhouse shakes his head, “I didn’t say it was a success, just that you guys are for real. This is far from a shining success, more like winning by default…”




"We had an extra elite crash the party," Mark explains.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Delivery!" he shouts as he rushes in. "Who wants to sign for an unconscious Elite?"




Mark manages a smile, "As long as he stays that way I'll take him."


----------



## Agamon (May 9, 2004)

"That'd make him a murderer, Star.  It's one thing to kill someone accidentally, it's another to let them die when you could...I just don't think he'd do that, not even to someone like Strength," Anika says to Star.

Her eyes light up when Ryan appears with the unconscious elite.  "Hey, good job.  Pardon me if I don't get up," she says still slumped in her chair.  _"So does his sense of humor show up while we're getting our asses handed to us, or just after?"_ she thinks, shaking her head with a smile.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 10, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen listens quietly as the team setup is being discussed, when Cassie wants to leave already, she objects, "Shouldn't we wait 'till tonight? I have to go to Kelly's memorial service at six anyway, people might notice if we were absent. Maybe we should leave at 7:30 or something. Unless you really can't wait to get there."



"Kelly's memorial.. I'd forgotten about that." looks a bit sad. "I still find it hard to believe that she's gone.. she was so nice to me.. especially since she didn't really ask for anything beyond her friendship. I should have dressed more appropiately I quess." looks to the others. "is this okay for such a service?"


----------



## Hammerhead (May 10, 2004)

Ryan glances around, unsure. "Uh...what do we do with him now? I figure we could restrict enough oxygen to his brain so that he stays unconscious but doesn't suffer any permanent damage..." _But I don't know how to do that, and now that he's in UNJE custody we really can't kill him._

"Maybe Star could like zap him or something...Anika, why not keep trying to take control of his body? It's gotta happen sometime."


----------



## Karl Green (May 11, 2004)

James asks if he can hold Kiyana's hand, ignoring everything that is going on behind him [occ]hey he is a kid and his girlfriend is hurt!!! [/occ]


----------



## Agamon (May 11, 2004)

"Well, now that he's unconscious, it'd be easy.  But once he woke up, I doubt I could control him for long."  Anika sighs.  "I've never had anyone shrug me off like he did."  She shakes her head.  "If I could weild the power given to me correctly, he wouldn't have stood a chance.  But instead of concentrating on my meditations, I've been worrying about learning how to defend myself in hand-to-hand.  Whole lot of good that does against guys like him.  From now on, I'm focusing more on my faith and less on dumb sparring matches," she says disappointedly.


----------



## Samnell (May 11, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "If I could weild the power given to me correctly, he wouldn't have stood a chance.  But instead of concentrating on my meditations, I've been worrying about learning how to defend myself in hand-to-hand.  Whole lot of good that does against guys like him.  From now on, I'm focusing more on my faith and less on dumb sparring matches," she says disappointedly.




Mark sighs tiredly, "I didn't do any better beating him up than you did. We need more training."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Well, now that he's unconscious, it'd be easy.  But once he woke up, I doubt I could control him for long."  Anika sighs.  "I've never had anyone shrug me off like he did."  She shakes her head.  "If I could weild the power given to me correctly, he wouldn't have stood a chance.  But instead of concentrating on my meditations, I've been worrying about learning how to defend myself in hand-to-hand.  Whole lot of good that does against guys like him.  From now on, I'm focusing more on my faith and less on dumb sparring matches," she says disappointedly.




The UNJE medics rush to take control of Strength, while STAR androids train their weapons on the elite; the soldiers seem relieved that Strength is unconscious.  Roundhouse bows to Legacy and follows the soldiers as the medics assess his health, while the soldiers begin placing a harness on the massive elite to restrict his movement and the medics inject several drugs into his system to keep him sedated and unconscious for the duration of his trip.

A UNJE agent, Boris, walks towards the team, “Good job, Legacy, we will be moving Strength to Eden, for restraint and apprehension, if you have further need of him then by all means come to Eden, and we will be more then happy to oblige you.  The UNJE salutes you, oh and I got a message from Paragon, he says the Pantheon agents have been subdued in Venice, although one is considered missing, and most likely dead, the elite known as Phase.  If you are ready we can airlift the lot of you to the UNJE Tower for analysis and recovery, and a proper debrief.”

_Meanwhile_ the medic smiles, “Go ahead Traveler take care of your girl,” he pats James on the shoulder and stands to attend to the civilians.

*Karen & Cassie*

“Yeah we can’t miss that for sure,” Kal replies.

Jimmy nods, “Yeah we at least need to pay our respects, it’s really bad she had to die, she was pretty hot for a cheesy pop singer.”

Aris rolls her eyes, “Typical.”

Jimmy just shrugs, “After the memorial service we head out, sounds like a plan?”

Kal grins, “Oh yeah!”


----------



## Aenion (May 11, 2004)

"Sounds good," Karen says with a lot less enthusiasm.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Sounds good," Karen says with a lot less enthusiasm.



 Kal nudges Karen and whispers, "Sad about Kelly, or is it something else?"


----------



## Hammerhead (May 11, 2004)

Ryan frowns, leaning up against a wall. "I don't know if you guys know this, but back in the building, where Kiyana and I dropped in, a young woman got shot. I eventually healed her, but moments afterward Smokescreen fried the entire area with lightning bolts. She's dead."

"We can go over the mission later, see how we screwed up and all. Although mistakes are inevitable, the worst thing we can do is never learn from them."


----------



## Agamon (May 11, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan frowns, leaning up against a wall. "I don't know if you guys know this, but back in the building, where Kiyana and I dropped in, a young woman got shot. I eventually healed her, but moments afterward Smokescreen fried the entire area with lightning bolts. She's dead."
> 
> "We can go over the mission later, see how we screwed up and all. Although mistakes are inevitable, the worst thing we can do is never learn from them."




Anika frowns at that news.  "We need to get some info and someone dies because of it," she sighs.  "Frankly, I'm surprised it didn't turn out worse than that.  They knew we were coming.  If that doesn't verify the fact we have a spy amongst us, nothing will."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika frowns at that news.  "We need to get some info and someone dies because of it," she sighs.  "Frankly, I'm surprised it didn't turn out worse than that.  They knew we were coming.  If that doesn't verify the fact we have a spy amongst us, nothing will."



 Star speaks, “Considering the facts of the incident, the spy must have intimate knowledge of the compound, and our activities, there is one person well two that has access to that kind of knowledge, Mr. McCallister and Jun Min, but I can’t decipher a motive for either one.”


----------



## Samnell (May 11, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star speaks, “Considering the facts of the incident, the spy must have intimate knowledge of the compound, and our activities, there is one person well two that has access to that kind of knowledge, Mr. McCallister and Jun Min, but I can’t decipher a motive for either one.”




"It must have been McCallister. Paragon said he was a spy and he's the one that would best know since he overheard all our planning outside his office," Mark decides.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 11, 2004)

Ryan shakes his head. "It's neither of them. Whoever has been spying on us has done so since the mall and the Preserve. And quite frankly, it's not in their character either. So that leaves one *other* option," he says meaninfully, looking at Mark and Anika as he crosses his arms.

"It's one of us."


----------



## Agamon (May 12, 2004)

"Hey, I showed up the same time as McCallister.  Besides, that totally goes against everything I believe in," Anika says.  "And it's not you, Ryan, for obvious reasons."

She looks around at the others.  "And...um...I really don't see anyone here capable of that kind of deceit," she adds.  _"Maybe Yoshi, with the right incentive...nah, he's too dumb to pull it off,"_ she adds in thought.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 12, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Hey, I showed up the same time as McCallister.  Besides, that totally goes against everything I believe in," Anika says.  "And it's not you, Ryan, for obvious reasons."
> 
> She looks around at the others.  "And...um...I really don't see anyone here capable of that kind of deceit," she adds.  _"Maybe Yoshi, with the right incentive...nah, he's too dumb to pull it off,"_ she adds in thought.



 Yoshi shrugs, "Well lets get somewhere more private and then we can get all dramatic about who we think the spy is.  By the way I agree with Mark, Mr. McCallister sounds like the snitch."


----------



## Samnell (May 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi shrugs, "Well lets get somewhere more private and then we can get all dramatic about who we think the spy is.  By the way I agree with Mark, Mr. McCallister sounds like the snitch."




Mark nods, "This can wait until we're back. I guess we have to do debriefing and that stuff too."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 12, 2004)

_Legacy retreating to the UNJE Tower in Bangkok to relax and recuperate?_


----------



## Samnell (May 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Legacy retreating to the UNJE Tower in Bangkok to relax and recuperate?_




Yep. So far as Mark's concerned we're done here.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 12, 2004)

Cassie nods. "Time to get going to the service I quess." she says with a rueful look. "I.. just can't believe she's really gone though. She was a nice friend to me." Looks to the others. "So, anyone heard from the team yet?"


----------



## Aenion (May 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal nudges Karen and whispers, "Sad about Kelly, or is it something else?"




"That too," Karen shrugs, "I'm not looking forward to tonight in the same way you guy's are. It might be very dangerous and like Aris said earlier we might actually die, but I guess with you there I'll be alright."

She nods to Cassie, "I can't believe it either, she was a good friend. We should get going."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 13, 2004)

*The Memorial Service for Kelly and Tommy*

It is a somber affair of holographic images of the two students, some from on-campus to their more open personal lives, but overall the affair is fairly personal and very poignant.  Jun Min leads the affair with Dr. Hudabo on hand as a speaker, and then both of Kelly’s parents speak on her behalf, quite impressed with the affair, but both greatly shaken by the loss of their daughter, even Jimmy in his callousness looks somewhat moved or maybe it was just a yawn.

By the end of the hour long affair there is some refreshments and time for people to mingle and greave and give their condolences.  Overall there is not much to be happy about, and most of the students reflect that mood.

*UNJE Tower, Bangkok*

The UNJE staff attends to the injuries of the team, and then a debrief follows with Pramoj and the UNJE committee over the virtua net, via a secure connection once that affair is ended the team is dismissed and allowed time to really freshen up and enjoy themselves while they are still in Bangkok.  An appointment was set for the next day to question Strength, with the added presence of Oracle from Justice Elite at Eden, the UNJE sponsored elite detainment center.

Yoshi lounges on a couch yawning, “Dude I am freaking tired, debriefs, kicking ass, and questioning, who knew this job would take so much damn time,” he smirks, “but guess what, my custom Osprey II GT Turbo should be on campus by now… man I can’t wait to get behind the wheels.  Oh and the commercial I did just rocks!”

Star stands by the window silently watching the now darkening sky line of Bangkok aloof from the group.  Kiyana is even up now, and snuggled up close to James, her eyes closed, looking like a sweet golden haired angel.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 13, 2004)

"That's nice," Ryan says absently as he paces back and forth across the room, a grim expression on his face. 

"It's not McCallister...and I know he isn't a Pantheon spy." Ryan is thinking out loud.

"But why would the UN accuse him of being such? Either he's being framed, or the UN is lying about him on purpose. But why would they do that?"


----------



## Karl Green (May 14, 2004)

James watches Ryan pace, thinking about who could the spy, but he has no clue and thinks it is better not to mutter things up more by just throwing out half baked theories (as all of James are ). Plus the fact that thinking isn't he strength... but then what is? Moving people around? Today is not the best day of James life...


----------



## Agamon (May 14, 2004)

"If McCallister's the spy, he's gone now," Anika says, sitting in a chair, a shower and some clean clothes not doing much to energize her or cheer her up.  "And if not...there's no point in sitting around here trying to guess.  We don't have much to go on."

She gets up and walks over to Star.  "Thinking of Tommy?" she asks, looking out the window.  "I can't believe him and Kelly are gone.  It's not fair, what did they ever do to anyone?" she says, sniffling, too tired to hold her emotions back.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 14, 2004)

"I think we do. Today, that spy cost some poor young woman her life. We need to do something about him," Ryan replies to Anika. _Or her. Or it could be a whole group of them. I wonder if some kind of mind-reading inquisition would work...I don't like it, but hell, John and Sarah are already so damn cavalier about it anyway, so who cares? My mind isn't safe from their snooping at least. Jerks._

Frowning, Ryan rolls his eyes at Anika's statement. "Well, clearly, they did do something, otherwise Pantheon wouldn't have killed them. I wonder why they were together anyway?" Unlike Anika, Ryan does his best to keep his emotions in check, only letting small amounts of anger boil out, planning that rage for Black Heaven, Overseer, and the rest of his enemies.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 14, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> She gets up and walks over to Star.  "Thinking of Tommy?" she asks, looking out the window.  "I can't believe him and Kelly are gone.  It's not fair, what did they ever do to anyone?" she says, sniffling, too tired to hold her emotions back.




“It is hard to believe that he is dead, but one must accept he facts as they are presented that when one dies they are gone, and all that remains is a memory somewhere in my databanks, it is somewhat disconcerting.  But,” she turns to Anika, “even more disconcerting is why one would fake their own death.  I have analyzed the footage and following specific information I have on Tommy, it does not add up, or make sense.  His keen intellect would have every angle covered hence why my databanks were wiped of any incriminating or sensitive information, information I have tried to reassemble.”

“I think Tommy is alive, trying to draw out any enemies he still believes are lurking in the wings.  Perhaps you do not believe my conjectures, but it is the most logical hypothesis, I assure you.  Tommy will be back,” she finishes.

Yoshi speaks to Ryan, “Dude I feel your pain but really what are we going to do, attack and harass all of the students like the Gestapo and just bully our way to the spy?  You may enjoy being a jerk, a loner or whatever, but I like having friends.  What we need is a proper headquarters, man.  Hey Mark, you’re the leader why don’t you have the boys upstairs cough up the cash for a nice Legacy HQ in Europe somewhere, like Germany, I hear there are lots of hot chicks there.”


----------



## Agamon (May 14, 2004)

Anika just arches an eyebrow at Star's speach, a sad look still on her face.  _"Fake his death?  Is she having trouble coping?  Doesn't sound like it."_

She shakes her head and turns to the other conversation.  "Anywhere but Germany, Mark.  England, Italy, Russia, I hear Luxemburg is nice...hey, how about Sweden?  I know of at least one hot chick form there," she says, managing a smile.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 14, 2004)

Cassie is quiet and withdrawn during the ceremony, looking on it a bit like a much younger child. To those who know her, it seems like she's a bit confused at the whole thing and why she's feeling the way she is. She seems.. a bit lost.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 14, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika just arches an eyebrow at Star's speach, a sad look still on her face.  _"Fake his death?  Is she having trouble coping?  Doesn't sound like it."_
> 
> She shakes her head and turns to the other conversation.  "Anywhere but Germany, Mark.  England, Italy, Russia, I hear Luxemburg is nice...hey, how about Sweden?  I know of at least one hot chick form there," she says, managing a smile.




"Yeah we know about that one, and she is defective," Yoshi replies with a smirk sitting up, "What is so bad about Germany, anyways?"


----------



## Samnell (May 14, 2004)

For most of the day Mark just didn't think about Tommy. He couldn't with everything else going on. But with the debriefings over and adrenaline long since gone he just flopped into a chair not too far from Star at the window and stared down at his knees, still covered by the uniform he didn't have the energy to change. He couldn't even muster the strength to go find a pool.

_Tommy was my best friend and it took me until he was dead to figure it out. He knew all about me. Star does, so he had to. But he didn't care. And now he's dead and I can't tell him how much that matters._ He should say something to Star. _Oh. Anika's there._ Mark blinked back tears.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I think Tommy is alive, trying to draw out any enemies he still believes are lurking in the wings.  Perhaps you do not believe my conjectures, but it is the most logical hypothesis, I assure you.  Tommy will be back,” she finishes.




"Are you sure?" Mark says, suddenly wide awake and hopeful.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 14, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Are you sure?" Mark says, suddenly wide awake and hopeful.




"It could just be the grief, if I am capable of feeling such an emotion but I want to believe that he had a plan in mind, that in some way he was prepared for that eventuality, I just can't bring myself to think that he is gone.  It just does not make sense, it irks me, because it isn't logical for him to die.  It's just," she pauses, "something in my databanks continues to nag at me, I can't place it, perhaps it is intuition. I don't know, I can't explain it, I wish I could, but he is alive, I just have to beleive that he is," Star replies to Mark.


----------



## Samnell (May 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "It could just be the grief, if I am capable of feeling such an emotion but I want to believe that he had a plan in mind, that in some way he was prepared for that eventuality, I just can't bring myself to think that he is gone.  It just does not make sense, it irks me, because it isn't logical for him to die.  It's just," she pauses, "something in my databanks continues to nag at me, I can't place it, perhaps it is intuition. I don't know, I can't explain it, I wish I could, but he is alive, I just have to beleive that he is," Star replies to Mark.




Mark's face falls, but he manages a weak smile, "I guess you have a point. It'd be pretty hard to surprise him."


----------



## Aenion (May 14, 2004)

Karen remains quiet throughout the ceremony, all of it is making her think about her own life and the possibility of other friends and herself dying. Their plans for the night only making it all worse. At times a tear ran down her cheek and occassionally Kal could feel her grip increasing on his hand.

After the ceremony she gives her condolences to Kelly's parents.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 14, 2004)

_Tommy is capable of faking his own death? Is he really that smart? Everyone else seems to think so...I just thought he was some computer nerd. Wow. I'll have to remember that Tommy is capable of that kind of deception._

"Speaking of intuition, I have a question I'd like to ask you Star. Something's been bugging me since the briefing, and I finally figured it out a couple of hours ago. You mentioned the creation of forty or so STAR robots, right? To guard the school?"

"I mean, the school's already really safe. And the students there pack quite a punch too. You certainly wouldn't need forty. What's going on?" _Even if no one told her, she had to be wondering the same thing._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 14, 2004)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Speaking of intuition, I have a question I'd like to ask you Star. Something's been bugging me since the briefing, and I finally figured it out a couple of hours ago. You mentioned the creation of forty or so STAR robots, right? To guard the school?"




"I did mention that," Star replies.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I mean, the school's already really safe. And the students there pack quite a punch too. You certainly wouldn't need forty. What's going on?" _Even if no one told her, she had to be wondering the same thing._




"Actually that is a fallacy, the majority of the students are alpha class elites, and most have little to no combat training, or aptitude.  There powers are not all that developed, or at least not as far as long as most of yours.  All the more reason for the extra forty STAR androids, as far as to what is going on.  I don't know, maybe the school is in more danger then we earlier thought."

*Karen & Cassie*

Jimmy nudges Cassie, "You don't have to try so hard to understand, just go with the feeling Cassie, your creeping me out with that blank look."

Meanwhile Kelly's parents greet Karen and accept her condolences with a nod and smile, although streaks of tears are on her mother's face.  Kal places an arm around Karen, and just comforts her.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen & Cassie*
> 
> Jimmy nudges Cassie, "You don't have to try so hard to understand, just go with the feeling Cassie, your creeping me out with that blank look."
> 
> Meanwhile Kelly's parents greet Karen and accept her condolences with a nod and smile, although streaks of tears are on her mother's face. Kal places an arm around Karen, and just comforts her.



Cassie blinks and nods, as she looks over at him, her eyes shining from the tears. "I don't know why it hurts or why I feel so sad about her like this. Does it always hurt like this?" Gets up. "And now we go to talk to the parents?"


----------



## Samnell (May 14, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I did mention that," Star replies.
> "Actually that is a fallacy, the majority of the students are alpha class elites, and most have little to no combat training, or aptitude.  There powers are not all that developed, or at least not as far as long as most of yours.  All the more reason for the extra forty STAR androids, as far as to what is going on.  I don't know, maybe the school is in more danger then we earlier thought."




"We did just have an elite assassin in town Friday night," Mark sighs.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 14, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "We did just have an elite assassin in town Friday night," Mark sighs.



 Yoshi scoffs, "What we did, dude..." he rolls his eyes, "nah that would be too obviou for mister paranoia," he gestures to Ryan, "if anything it makes me feel safer, keeps all them crazy women out, and I can let the good ones in."


----------



## Karl Green (May 14, 2004)

*James [aka Traveller]*

James shakes his head at Yoshi antics thinking _geez has he forgotten Cassie already?_


----------



## Agamon (May 15, 2004)

Anika frowns, moody (or more moody than usual, anyway) from exhaustion and nearly dying.  "Because I don't like Germany, alright?  Been there, done that, and it's really none of your business, anyway."

"Let me guess," she says in an unfriendly tone to Yoshi, "the crazy girls are the ones that know you're a loser, and the good ones are too dumb to figure it out."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 15, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika frowns, moody (or more moody than usual, anyway) from exhaustion and nearly dying.  "Because I don't like Germany, alright?  Been there, done that, and it's really none of your business, anyway."
> 
> "Let me, guess," she says in an unfriendly tone to Yoshi, "the crazy girls are the ones that know you're loser, and the good ones are too dumb to figure it out."



 "Like I said we got the defective chick, Ryan control your girl," Yoshi lays back down.


----------



## Samnell (May 15, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Like I said we got the defective chick, Ryan control your girl," Yoshi lays back down.




Mark reluctantly pulls himself out of his chair and takes the few steps over to Star, "Hey..." he begins tentatively. "You want to take a walk somewhere or something?" Mark glances disapprovingly at the ongoing debates about Yoshi's libido and future locations of the Legacy HQ.


----------



## Aenion (May 15, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen & Cassie*
> Meanwhile Kelly's parents greet Karen and accept her condolences with a nod and smile, although streaks of tears are on her mother's face.  Kal places an arm around Karen, and just comforts her.




Kal seems to be doing the right thing, or Karen managed to stay calm a bit better, she at least doesn't seem to be about to breakdown like the evening before, "I-I guess we should get back to the others," she says to Kal, sadness in her voice.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 15, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark reluctantly pulls himself out of his chair and takes the few steps over to Star, "Hey..." he begins tentatively. "You want to take a walk somewhere or something?" Mark glances disapprovingly at the ongoing debates about Yoshi's libido and future locations of the Legacy HQ.




Star smiles taking Mark by the hand, "Sure," she leads Mark out on the deck which is a large garden, with several exotic trees and flowers, and a good view of the city.  Two STAR androids stand motionless as Mark and Star walk.

"This is peaceful Mark," she says aloud still holding his hand.

*Cassie and Karen*

Jimmy places an arm around Cassie, "Relax Cassie, it hurts because you knew Kelly pretty well, and you thought of her as a friend, it never gets easy grieving for someone you cared about, trust me.  Just have to let it go sometimes."

Kal nods, "Take your time Karen, no rush, I know she meant alot to you."


----------



## Agamon (May 15, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Like I said we got the defective chick, Ryan control your girl," Yoshi lays back down.




Anika stomps over to Yoshi, angry scowl on her face.  "You know what?  I'm getting sick and tired of the sexist drivel that spouts out of your piehole everytime you open it.  If anyone here is defective, it's you, you stupid piece of garbage."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 15, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika stomps over to Yoshi, angry scowl on her face.  "You know what?  I'm getting sick and tired of the sexist drivel that spouts out of your piehole everytime you open it.  If anyone here is defective, it's you, you stupid piece of garbage."



 "Can't you two stop bickering for ten minutes?" Kiyana says stirring from her rest, "why do you hate each other so much?!  James lets go, I am tired and I don't want to hear anymore fighting, okay?" she pouts.

Yoshi shrugs ignoring Anika, he places on some headphones and closes his eyes.


----------



## Karl Green (May 15, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Can't you two stop bickering for ten minutes?" Kiyana says stirring from her rest, "why do you hate each other so much?!  James lets go, I am tired and I don't want to hear anymore fighting, okay?" she pouts.
> 
> Yoshi shrugs ignoring Anika, he places on some headphones and closes his eyes.




James glares at Yoshi, smiles a bit shyly and shurgs at Anika and stands up oftering Kiyana his hand "*Sure thing, I could use some fresh air anyway...*"


----------



## Agamon (May 15, 2004)

Anika shoots Kiyana a glance, but doesn't say anything, returning her glare to Yoshi.  When he ignores her, she turns and slumps back in her chair with a frown, the outburst taking a lot out of her.


----------



## Samnell (May 15, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "This is peaceful Mark," she says aloud still holding his hand.




"Yeah," Mark agrees. He looks around to be sure they're out of earshot of anyone they know before turning nervously back to Star.

"With what happened today I've been thinking about a lot of things. You and Tommy are really important to me. He's the first person who said anything to me when I got to the school," Mark blinks a few times and trails off for a moment. He looks nervously around again to make sure he's not overheard.

"Those guys back there are my friends, I guess. I like them and they like me, I think. But you and Tommy know things about me. You know what kind of person I was before I came to the school, what I did back then. But it doesn't change anything between us. That means a lot to me," Mark says quietly. "I just wanted you to know that. I didn't realize it before," _In time to tell Tommy._ Mark left unsaid.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 16, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Yeah," Mark agrees. He looks around to be sure they're out of earshot of anyone they know before turning nervously back to Star.




Star just smiles.



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "With what happened today I've been thinking about a lot of things. You and Tommy are really important to me. He's the first person who said anything to me when I got to the school," Mark blinks a few times and trails off for a moment. He looks nervously around again to make sure he's not overheard.
> 
> "Those guys back there are my friends, I guess. I like them and they like me, I think. But you and Tommy know things about me. You know what kind of person I was before I came to the school, what I did back then. But it doesn't change anything between us. That means a lot to me," Mark says quietly. "I just wanted you to know that. I didn't realize it before," _In time to tell Tommy._ Mark left unsaid.




Star nods, "It isn't my place to judge you Mark, I am just an android afterall, I am not exactly normal myself.  You all have accepted me though as perhaps a friend, and I am thankful in that.  Anika is a dear friend, despite our rocky start, but I hold you as well dear to my _heart_," she replies.

"I am sure Tommy understood how you felt," she finishes, lowering her head.


----------



## Samnell (May 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star nods, "It isn't my place to judge you Mark, I am just an android afterall, I am not exactly normal myself.  You all have accepted me though as perhaps a friend, and I am thankful in that.  Anika is a dear friend, despite our rocky start, but I hold you as well dear to my _heart_," she replies.
> 
> "I am sure Tommy understood how you felt," she finishes, lowering her head.




"People don't always wait until it's their place to judge people," Mark says. "And it's not like they'd be wrong about me. But I'm trying to get a fresh start and you and Tommy let me do that."

"You know, you're right. Tommy would have known," Mark gently squeezes Star's hand. "He was smart enough for that, just like he was smart enough to make you more than a calculator with legs."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 16, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "People don't always wait until it's their place to judge people," Mark says. "And it's not like they'd be wrong about me. But I'm trying to get a fresh start and you and Tommy let me do that."




"Those people are fools Mark," she says with  smile, "but you are right they are out there."



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "You know, you're right. Tommy would have known," Mark gently squeezes Star's hand. "He was smart enough for that, just like he was smart enough to make you more than a calculator with legs."




"Yeah I am waterproof, so I can swim too," she shrugs, "do you think we could ever be more then we are now, or is that an impossible dream of a silly  and perhaps illogical android?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 16, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> James glares at Yoshi, smiles a bit shyly and shurgs at Anika and stands up oftering Kiyana his hand "*Sure thing, I could use some fresh air anyway...*"



 Kiyana walks outside towards the hot tub, and throws off her shirt and pants and gets in relaxing in the warm bubbling water.  Thankfully she has her bikini on, but it does wonder for her figure, she beckons James to join her, "Why does everyone fight all the time," she grumbles, "all they do is bicker..." she sighs, "don't they like each other?  I mean we are a team, yes?"


----------



## Aenion (May 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie and Karen*
> Kal nods, "Take your time Karen, no rush, I know she meant alot to you."




"Thanks Kal, I'll really mis her," she says, giving him a weak smile, "I don't think I could have handled this without you here. How I could have gotten used to this place without you," she wraps her arms around him and whisper just loud enough for him to hear, "Let's be careful tonight alright? I don't want to lose you too."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 16, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Thanks Kal, I'll really mis her," she says, giving him a weak smile, "I don't think I could have handled this without you here. How I could have gotten used to this place without you," she wraps her arms around him and whisper just loud enough for him to hear, "Let's be careful tonight alright? I don't want to lose you too."




Kal smirks, "I'm not going anywhere, anytime soon, I kind of like the whole living thing, besides, I am getting used to holding you, its not something I want to end too soon," he smirks walking with Karen.


----------



## Samnell (May 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Yeah I am waterproof, so I can swim too," she shrugs, "do you think we could ever be more then we are now, or is that an impossible dream of a silly  and perhaps illogical android?"




_This is getting deep._ "Sure we can," Mark affirms. "I guess I'm living proof. I'm a lot more than I was a year ago. I don't think you're any different."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 16, 2004)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _This is getting deep._ "Sure we can," Mark affirms. "I guess I'm living proof. I'm a lot more than I was a year ago. I don't think you're any different."




Star smiles and just hugs Mark tight, "You always know just what to say, I am not sure why but that means so much to me, it makes me feel safe.  When I am around you, I also feel vulnerable at the same time... it's... it's...” she trails off and just holds Mark close.

In the distance the sky flashes a bright stunning purple as Star looks up and kisses Mark softly… as it ends the sky goes back to normal.

*Inside the UNJE Suite for Legacy*

There is a flash of bright purple in the sky, coming from the east, it lasts for a few seconds and then everything goes back to normal…

*An island in the South Pacific…*

_0240 local time, July 15th, 2014_

*Editor’s Note, Translated from French

Two UN Soldiers walk side by side, dressed in full body armor, one enjoying a smoke the other just scanning the area of the lush island locale.  Behind them several hardened structures form a circular compound which I only the top portion of a several tiered facility under the earth, a UN sanctioned Elite Detainment Center, an Ultra High Security Prison, in the middle of nowhere.

The taller of the two soldiers pauses as he flicks his cigarette, “So what are you going to do once, we get some leave, Jacque?”

“I am going to spend lots of quality time with my wife,” the other soldier grins, “it has been six months, and I can’t wait to get out of here.”

“Just a few more days, eh look at that,” the soldier gestures to the sky, “a shooting star, this must be my lucky night eh?”

“Hah, if you say so,” Jacque replies, “eh, is that shooting star getting bigger?”

“Huh… oh sh…” 

*The image from orbit…*

A gigantic flash of light appears over the south pacific, brightening the darkened space for a few moments before it returns to normal.  An astronaut watching the flash calls over his communicator, “Uh Houston this is Alpha Eagle One, and I want to confirm any strange activity over the South Pacific, I just saw a bright flash on the surface…”

“This is Houston, say again Alpha Eagle One?” a voice replies.

“I think there I something going on in the South Pacific, sending video feed now Houston, please advise,” the astronaut responds.

“Getting feed now, and reviewing… holy hell, what in God’s good name was that?  Alpha Eagle One is their continued activity?” the voice shouts.

“Negative, it looks like the event has passed, any idea what it could be?” the astronaut replies.

“We will get back to you, Alpha Eagle One.”

*Back at the Elite Detainment Facility, Eden*

“UNJE HQ this is Eden, we are under attack!” the UN Officer shouts into the communication line, as another explosion echoed through the halls.  In four minutes the building was breached and at early estimate more then seventy of his men were gone, not dead, just utterly vaporized.

“Damn it, no response, what is the status on the prisoners, is anyone still alive out there!” the officer shouts to the rest of the staff in the room.

A small portly woman looks sullen, “Sir we have no contact with the first four wings, lost video feed showed a single elite in the facility, a woman, she was glowing purple, and then we lost contact.”

“Damn it, only one elite did all this, that is impossible this place is impregnable, no elite on earth has that kind of power,” the officer roars.

“Sir, we may have to abandon the facility,” another staff member chimes in.

“We follow procedure, by now HQ should be on high alert, we have to only wait… seal off this sector now!” 

“Yes sir,” the woman replies tabbing away at the keys.

Then there was a bright light, and only peace.

The silence and the brightness of the light dissipate as the glowing woman steps into the smoking ruins of the control center.  She scans the room slowly, not a soul stirs, as she floated over the charred remains into the room.  Satisfied that the baselines were dead she turned and floated back towards where the rest of her ‘children’ had assembled, standing at the front of the gathering was Bishop.  

He bows his head as the woman approaches, “Cardinal… I have freed the rest just as you asked, what would you have me do now?”

The woman raises a hand, opening her mouth to speak, “Silence.  Your faith is not in question, but those that have strayed from the path shall be punished.  Do not begin to believe that you are free, your lives still dangle by a thread, those that choose to serve me in the coming war, shall be saved, those that deny my will shall be burned in holy fire.”

“Well I am not a Pantheon goon, get the hell out of my way woman!” a burly green skinned elite charged the woman.

“Good, an example,” the woman intones.

The elite never reaches Cardinal as a powerful pulse of energy lances out from her outstretched hand, obliterating the elite, leaving only ashes wafting in the air.  She turns to the gathered elites and narrows her gaze, “You have two choices, serve me or die, do what you were meant to do, and be my soldiers.  Or die, I have no qualms with killing all of you, to prove my point.”

An elite gulped, “I am on your side.”

“Good do not think I respect your opinions I do, if you question my authority then do so respectfully.  I assure you I will do my best to guide you, my children into a new age.  But if any of you, get any ideas that you can do a better job then I, or think you can challenge me, then know that you will die.  So if you have a problem with that, then NOW IS THE TIME TO SPEAK YOUR MIND!” she finishes with a shout.

Bishop shivered, as a realization of the depths of Cardinal’s drive and ambition passed through him.  For the first time, a twinge of questioning rose in his breast, but he did his best to fight the trivial emotion of remorse…


----------



## Aenion (May 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal smirks, "I'm not going anywhere, anytime soon, I kind of like the whole living thing, besides, I am getting used to holding you, its not something I want to end too soon," he smirks walking with Karen.




"Then don't," Karen says, looking up with an actual smile, _I think Arafina's right. I really love this guy._


----------



## Tokiwong (May 16, 2004)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Then don't," Karen says, looking up with an actual smile, _I think Arafina's right. I really love this guy._



 Kal grins as he walks, “Well I will try and not let you go,” he grins, “but we both know tonight will b dangerous we can’t let our emotions get the better of us.  I don’t want to lose you, but I don’t want things to get too complicated.”

Arafina waves as the couple pass, “Where are you two headed?” she says with a knowing smile, “That was a really touching memorial, her parents are really nice, its odd Tommy’s parents did not show up… though I never heard him mention he had any… I guess all he had was his friends, poor kid.”


----------



## Karl Green (May 16, 2004)

James pauses a moment from kissing Kiyana "*Did you see that?*" but then forgot anything he might have seen


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie and Karen*
> 
> Jimmy places an arm around Cassie, "Relax Cassie, it hurts because you knew Kelly pretty well, and you thought of her as a friend, it never gets easy grieving for someone you cared about, trust me. Just have to let it go sometimes."
> 
> Kal nods, "Take your time Karen, no rush, I know she meant alot to you."



Cassie nods. "I shall see you all later, I need some time to think on things." smiles gently. "and thank you for bearing with me at the service. I quess I'm still not used to as wide a range of human emotion and situations as I had thought."

With that she heads back out to walk the grounds for a bit, tryhing to put all she's experienced in the last day in persepective and recover her center befrore the nights activites start.


----------



## Agamon (May 16, 2004)

_"Stupid Yoshi,"_ Anika thinks, stewing in the chair.  _"Dumb, smug, egotistical, sexist piece of..."_  She sees the purple flash in the sky outside.

"Whoa, anybody else see that?"  She looks at Ryan and back out the window.  "Ryan, that was the same hue as your glow.  What was that?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 16, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> _"Stupid Yoshi,"_ Anika thinks, stewing in the chair.  _"Dumb, smug, egotistical, sexist piece of..."_  She sees the purple flash in the sky outside.
> 
> "Whoa, anybody else see that?"  She looks at Ryan and back out the window.  "Ryan, that was the same hue as your glow.  What was that?"



_That is the last image of the issue all further discussion should continue in the OOC thread... muhahaha see you all in Issue #8 , btw 3XP/PP for everyone, Innocenence Lost #2 will pick up in Issue #8..._


----------



## Samnell (May 16, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star smiles and just hugs Mark tight, "You always know just what to say, I am not sure why but that means so much to me, it makes me feel safe.  When I am around you, I also feel vulnerable at the same time... it's... it's...” she trails off and just holds Mark close.




Mark stiffens when Star puts her arms around him and awkwardly returns the embrace, acutely aware of the tightness of his uniform with Star right against him. _Does she still think I have a thing for her? *Do* I have a thing for her?_ Mark couldn't decide if he was feeling excitement or terror.



> In the distance the sky flashes a bright stunning purple as Star looks up and kisses Mark softly… as it ends the sky goes back to normal.




The light barely registers as Star follows it up with a surprise kiss that Mark is too astonished to return.

EDIT: Whoops. Sorry for the eleventh hour post, Toki.


----------

